# FF Wearing Denim and Pearls #49



## Jokim

soloweygirl said:


> Because they can't defend Obama?


Hard to defend lies.


----------



## Knit crazy

Suckleberry Troll doesn't know the difference between fighting a war against Islamic terrorists and catching and containing a murderer. I've never heard of a murderer with a company of fellow murderers that meet and plan to only kill innocent Christians and Jews along with Buddhists and Hindus. Or, a murderer who kills off political foes, or fellow worshippers that fail to join their rat pack. Or, a murderer who grabs young prepubescent girls and uses his "so-called religious writings by another murderous lecher" to claim God approves his defiling them. 

Sure, group murders do occur. We sentence those people to death and that deters any evil people thinking that sounds like fun. The point is, the non-active terrorists have to be scared into civilized behavior. No Muslims have a moral center as their religion lives in the chaotic world of drugs, chaos, sexual perversity, evil intent to control non-believers of their cult. That is insanity, not a religion. It is insanity to diminish the risen Son of God for a drug using pervert, who never died and rose again. Muslims worship the king of chaos, not God.


----------



## galinipper

Knit crazy said:


> Suckleberry Troll doesn't know the difference between fighting a war against Islamic terrorists and catching and containing a murderer. I've never heard of a murderer with a company of fellow murderers that meet and plan to only kill innocent Christians and Jews along with Buddhists and Hindus. Or, a murderer who kills off political foes, or fellow worshippers that fail to join their rat pack. Or, a murderer who grabs young prepubescent girls and uses his "so-called religious writings by another murderous lecher" to claim God approves his defiling them.
> 
> Sure, group murders do occur. We sentence those people to death and that deters any evil people thinking that sounds like fun. The point is, the non-active terrorists have to be scared into civilized behavior. No Muslims have a moral center as their religion lives in the chaotic world of drugs, chaos, sexual perversity, evil intent to control non-believers of their cult. That is insanity, not a religion. It is insanity to diminish the risen Son of God for a drug using pervert, who never died and rose again. Muslims worship the king of chaos, not God.


 The French police officer executed in this picture was himself a muslim.


----------



## galinipper

soloweygirl said:


> Take one out gali and have some fun. Go at your own speed until you feel comfortable to increase it. Play with your toys. :thumbup: :thumbup:


your right Solo :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl

west coast kitty said:


> I agree with Netanyahu that radical Islamists don't care about national boundaries, only about spreading their view of Islam throughout the world. Complete control is their ultimate objective and only their own form of Islam is valid -- they are also murdering fellow Muslims that don't follow their brand of fanaticism.
> 
> That makes it critical that moderate Muslims speak loudly and firmly against ALL forms of violence and terrorist activities. Some moderates in Calgary and Toronto are speaking against the violence in Syria and Iraq and against the radicalization of their youth. A father turned in his son to save him from going to Syria. Moderates can't straddle the fence on this without consequences from all sides.


I agree WCK. The Moderate Muslims need to decide the direction these events will take or have that decision made for them by the fanatics. The ball is in their court.


----------



## galinipper

Georgiegirl said:


> 33 years ago we snowmobiled over 125 miles on a one-way loop in West Yellowstone, Montana. This was the week between Christmas & New Year. The temp was -46F. We were well prepared for the bitter cold - protective clothing, snow boots, face masks, etc. Our DD was with us & she was only 10 years old. My DH then proceeded to ride his snowmobile with a friend to the top of the Continental Divide. The temp there was -90F. So guess the weather & temps we're having now aren't too cold for snowmobiling.
> And to top that off, there were hot tubs on our hotel patio & many people were "boiling" themselves in the hot water. Not us! Steam was rising. Believe me, when they came out of the tubs they rushed inside the hotel QUICKLY!


WOW, that's living life to it's fullest and on the edge GG!


----------



## Knit crazy

galinipper said:


> The French police officer executed in this picture was himself a muslim.


I doubt the terrorist shooter knew that. Even if he did, he would have classified the policeman as a sellout to civilized man and a non-believer in the cause, I imagine. Fanatics always find a way to rationalize their actions.


----------



## soloweygirl

Knit crazy said:


> Good morning to you! It's so cold here that I have to force my dog to go out. Poor thing, the cold gets to her paws quickly, and she starts to hobble. I have been thinking about trying to make her boots. Anyone ever done that?


I tried to get Trent to wear them. 2 were off by the time he reached the grass. He kept shaking the other paws until those boots came off. He then proceeded to pick up his paws because the ground was too cold. I did have better luck the second time I tried, but he still shook them off. Some dogs adapt better and quicker than others. Maybe they will work for yours.


----------



## damemary

The French may not take kindly to interference. I am certain diplomacy is going on behind closed doors.



soloweygirl said:


> The French have one terrorist in custody - he apparently turned himself in. The other two are still on the loose and were reported to be in Northern France. They robbed a gas station and authorities think they are heading for Britian.
> 
> I agree that there has to be a lesson made to the terrorists so these acts of violence will stop. The only way to do that is to retaliate in such a way that their core is hit. The terrorists continue to commit these crimes because they know nothing will be done to them. They are getting a pass when our president will not call it an act of terror.


----------



## damemary

Lighting is certainly different.



Huckleberry said:


> joeysomma
> you must be living in a very strange place.


----------



## damemary

Suggestion from knitknut?



Knit crazy said:


> Suckleberry Troll is a rat that I would squash.


----------



## damemary

Is it hard to defend a decrease of 2/3rds in the deficit? 52 month increase in jobs? Economy is on the mend.



Jokim said:


> Hard to defend lies.


----------



## damemary

damemary said:


> Is it hard to defend a decrease of 2/3rds in the deficit? 52 month increase in jobs? Economy is on the mend.


 Numbers from President Obama's speech in AZ today which is leading to the State of the Union speech in a few weeks.)


----------



## Jokim

galinipper said:


> The French police officer executed in this picture was himself a muslim.


Ironic...


----------



## Jokim

Knit crazy said:


> I doubt the terrorist shooter knew that. Even if he did, he would have classified the policeman as a sellout to civilized man and a non-believer in the cause, I imagine. Fanatics always find a way to rationalize their actions.


You're right, KC.


----------



## Knit crazy

soloweygirl said:


> I tried to get Trent to wear them. 2 were off by the time he reached the grass. He kept shaking the other paws until those boots came off. He then proceeded to pick up his paws because the ground was too cold. I did have better luck the second time I tried, but he still shook them off. Some dogs adapt better and quicker than others. Maybe they will work for yours.


The reason that I haven't made any dog boots in the past is I worry she won't like them, but she acts like her paws really pain her when she gets into snow. DH shoveled a large area immediately off our patio for her. She will pee there, but she refuses to do her other job there. It is a personal housekeeping stand that she always makes. She insists on going to the backyard fence that is 200 yards away and she always faces the fence. It's rather funny. I think it is similar to a 1-year-old covering his face and thinking you can't see him. Brandy thinks we can't see her if she faces the fence.


----------



## Knit crazy

Damnedmary Troll likes liars. I will not listen to the speech of a liar.


----------



## soloweygirl

Jokim said:


> Wonder why he won't?


Me too.


----------



## Jokim

Knit crazy said:


> Damnedmary Troll likes liars. I will not listen to the speech of a liar.


Neither will I. He has lost the trust of the people of this country, what little he had to begin with.............!


----------



## susanmos2000

Knit crazy said:


> I doubt the terrorist shooter knew that. Even if he did, he would have classified the policeman as a sellout to civilized man and a non-believer in the cause, I imagine. Fanatics always find a way to rationalize their actions.


You're living proof of that, KC. The appalling statements coming out of your mouth---"all Muslims are terrorists" "no Muslims have a moral center" "Muslims worship the king of chaos, not God"--are truly those of a fanatic. Born on the opposite side of the world you'd do extremist groups like ISIS proud.


----------



## soloweygirl

Knit crazy said:


> Just hitting terrorists cells and larger groups isn't enough. Some here have mentioned the need for inactive terrorists, aka Moderate Muslims, need to step up. That will only happen when the safety of their families and friends are on the line. The active terrorists are careful in treatment of these non-active terrorists now because they want cover for their organizing. That must be disrupted. The non-active terrorists must be given a warning that they will be held responsible for terrorist acts too. To me, it's simple. Let all Muslim communities know that if a terrorist member of a mosque commits an act of terrorism, the mosque will be closed forcibly. Terrorists responsible should be interrogated, intelligence forced from them, and then, they should be flown to Syria (or any Muslim country) and dropped from 30,000+ feet without a parachute. No Gitmo required, no expensive incarceration required, no extra costs required because we could do it during a regular military exercise. Any non-active terrorists found to be supporting or having supported the active terrorists should receive the same treatment.
> 
> It would work. Failing to meet terrorist force with equal force will just mean more and more terrorism. You have to squash the rats.
> 
> Je suis Charlie!


Hitting cells and larger groups won't do anything. I'm talking about hitting their core. Break the core apart and the rest collapses.

If hitting the cells and larger groups is done, it has to be done relentlessly until the bottom of the mountain begins to crumble and falls in on and destroys itself. Political correctness and bleeding hearts have to be pushed aside in order to accomplish the task. In the Middle East it will require boots on the ground.


----------



## soloweygirl

damemary said:


> The French may not take kindly to interference. I am certain diplomacy is going on behind closed doors.


Comprehension problem? Who said anything about interference?The terrorists could care less which door diplomacy is hiding behind.


----------



## damemary

Damemary (poor spelling of my name or do you mean someone else?) will not listen to the speech of a nut. Bye bye.



Knit crazy said:


> Damnedmary Troll likes liars. I will not listen to the speech of a liar.


----------



## damemary

Do you think she can afford a ticket?



susanmos2000 said:


> You're living proof of that, KC. The appalling statements coming out of your mouth---"all Muslims are terrorists" "no Muslims have a moral center" "Muslims worship the king of chaos, not God"--are truly those of a fanatic. Born on the opposite side of the world you'd do extremist groups like ISIS proud.


----------



## soloweygirl

damemary said:


> Is it hard to defend a decrease of 2/3rds in the deficit? 52 month increase in jobs? Economy is on the mend.


52 month increase in jobs? WOW, let's celebrate low wage and part time job increases, the MC losing income, the 43+ million on food stamps, the economy moving at a snail's pace, but probably slower, and the 18T debt. It's been 6 years and very little has happened with the economy. I know, lets increase taxes, mandates and regulations and throw more money, that we don't have, at it. We'll have the economy going at a slug's pace in no time.


----------



## damemary

Are you Dick Cheney's daughter? You must have picked up this lingo somewhere.



soloweygirl said:


> Hitting cells and larger groups won't do anything. I'm talking about hitting their core. Break the core apart and the rest collapses.
> 
> If hitting the cells and larger groups is done, it has to be done relentlessly until the bottom of the mountain begins to crumble and falls in on and destroys itself. Political correctness and bleeding hearts have to be pushed aside in order to accomplish the task. In the Middle East it will require boots on the ground.


----------



## damemary

OK solow. How receptive do you think Dick Cheney would be to Putin giving advice to USA through the media? (I exaggerate the principals for effect.)



soloweygirl said:


> Comprehension problem? Who said anything about interference?The terrorists could care less which door diplomacy is hiding behind.


----------



## soloweygirl

Knit crazy said:


> The reason that I haven't made any dog boots in the past is I worry she won't like them, but she acts like her paws really pain her when she gets into snow. DH shoveled a large area immediately off our patio for her. She will pee there, but she refuses to do her other job there. It is a personal housekeeping stand that she always makes. She insists on going to the backyard fence that is 200 yards away and she always faces the fence. It's rather funny. I think it is similar to a 1-year-old covering his face and thinking you can't see him. Brandy thinks we can't see her if she faces the fence.


The only thing you can do is try them on her. Once she realizes that they are helping, she'll accept them. Dig further out on the lawn and put a piece of cardboard there. Maybe she'll think it's the fence and do her business.

I had a dog that loved to antagonize, I mean play with, porcupines. She naturally came home with a face full of quills. Once she realized that having them removed was a good thing, she calmed down and let me remove them. It's the same with the boots. - and then, Trent never got to this point. Some dogs just don't get it. :XD: :XD:


----------



## Knit crazy

Suspus Troll is here. She stands with ISIS I see. She stands with Muslim terrorists like she stands with her troll buddies. Let's watch the trolls hold hands and dance the dance supporting female subjugation and the growth of Muslim chaos in the world. Yeah Trolls! If you and the Islamic terrorists win, you'll look real good in your burkas, but the female circumcision is a real B***CH.


----------



## Knit crazy

soloweygirl said:


> 52 month increase in jobs? WOW, let's celebrate low wage and part time job increases, the MC losing income, the 43+ million on food stamps, the economy moving at a snail's pace, but probably slower, and the 18T debt. It's been 6 years and very little has happened with the economy. I know, lets increase taxes, mandates and regulations and throw more money, that we don't have, at it. We'll have the economy going at a slug's pace in no time.


Solo,

Damnedmary Troll really believes Obama's lies! What a hoot! She a liar, he's a liar, all trolls are liars. If they believed in the truth, they'd go home, turn on a reliable news station or CSpan and watch who lies and who doesn't. The Senate hearings are a prime example. The Democrats aren't even good liars. Must be why Damnedmary likes them so much. She is so gullible that all Obama has to do is flutter his eyelashes on TV and all thought goes out of her head. Notice I said head, not brain. She doesn't have one.


----------



## damemary

It's a skill to alter names so others know what you're saying. Some clever people have the gift. Others, not so clever, don't.


----------



## west coast kitty

Knit crazy said:


> Good morning to you! It's so cold here that I have to force my dog to go out. Poor thing, the cold gets to her paws quickly, and she starts to hobble. I have been thinking about trying to make her boots. Anyone ever done that?


I've seen a couple of dogs with boots and they were fine with them. But it might take a while to get her used to them. I might have posted this video of dogs with boots before - but it's hilarious.

http://faithtap.com/2229/dogs-wearing-booties-for-the-first-time/


----------



## susanmos2000

Knit crazy said:


> Suspus Troll is here. She stands with ISIS I see. She stands with Muslim terrorists like she stands with her troll buddies. Let's watch the trolls hold hands and dance the dance supporting female subjugation and the growth of Muslim chaos in the world. Yeah Trolls! If you and the Islamic terrorists win, you'll look real good in your burkas, but the female circumcision is a real B***CH.


I'm inclined to believe you know all about that, KC. After all, female genital mutilation is practiced among some of the more backward and fanatical Christian communities in this world. Sure would explain your unpleasant disposition.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter

susanmos2000 said:


> I'm inclined to believe you know all about that, KC. After all, female genital mutilation is practiced among some of the more backward and fanatical Christian communities in this world. Sure would explain your unpleasant disposition.


Thank you for explaining what is wrong with knit crazy. She is without a brain and without her female genitalia. She must be so frustrated in so many ways. Poor dear she can't get anything right. :lol:


----------



## Jokim

west coast kitty said:


> I've seen a couple of dogs with boots and they were fine with them. But it might take a while to get her used to them. I might have posted this video of dogs with boots before - but it's hilarious.
> 
> http://faithtap.com/2229/dogs-wearing-booties-for-the-first-time/


That is hilarious, but I'm still in my hacking mode, so I can't watch it again. I'll cough my lungs out if I laugh that hard.
Thanks, Kitty. :lol:


----------



## susanmos2000

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Thank you for explaining what is wrong with knit crazy. She is without a brain and without her female genitalia. She must be so frustrated in so many ways. Poor dear she can't get anything right. :lol:


Sad but true, Cheeky. I do have to wonder as to the ultimate fate of the severed genitalia, though. Doubtless they're locked away in a high security vault and regarded as _the_ weapon of mass destruction. Just the sight of them would doubtless bring an entire army to its knees.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Jokim said:


> That is hilarious, but I'm still in my hacking mode, so I can't watch it again. I'll cough my lungs out if I laugh that hard.
> Thanks, Kitty. :lol:


Be careful and don't hurt yourself. :lol:


----------



## lovethelake

Oh dear, I see the very very AOLWTs are back. Pretty pathetic example of how desperately they need us to pay attention to them. Wish I had the time like they do to sit around staring at their computer waiting for someone to respond to and mock. Bet they will resort back to the immature tactic of posting offensive images. Well, even though I believe they continue to prove the definition of insanity, they are sadly consistent.

They are nothing more than a cult of lemmings. Wonder how far they will have to go before they fall down the steps and stop trying to bug us?


----------



## galinipper

GG, I received my copper mugs today for Moscow Mules. Now I need to go to the liquor store to get Ginger Beer, I have everything else. If I would have known I was going to be snowed in I would have ordered GB on line. I may take the snowmobile into town. Ha Ha.


----------



## galinipper

west coast kitty said:


> I've seen a couple of dogs with boots and they were fine with them. But it might take a while to get her used to them. I might have posted this video of dogs with boots before - but it's hilarious.
> 
> http://faithtap.com/2229/dogs-wearing-booties-for-the-first-time/


That's one of the funniest video's, the little dog walking on it's front paws was amazing. 
Good one WCK


----------



## Gerslay

Jokim said:


> Electric blankets!!!!  :XD:
> Warm and light!


Ditto to the electric blanket. I love mine and use it primarily to warm the bed and then I shut it off when I get in bed; however, last night I turned it on again in the middle of the night. Soooooo nice!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper

Gerslay said:


> Ditto to the electric blanket. I love mine and use it primarily to warm the bed and then I shut it off when I get in bed; however, last night I turned it on again in the middle of the night. Soooooo nice!
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I don't have one, I depend on LL Bean down comfort and it does the trick for me. 
I have heard that getting into a warmed bed is the best, lucky you :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim

Gerslay said:


> Ditto to the electric blanket. I love mine and use it primarily to warm the bed and then I shut it off when I get in bed; however, last night I turned it on again in the middle of the night. Soooooo nice!
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Do you remember the old fashioned down comforters/duvets? They were the most comfortably warm bedcovers ever! and no electricity needed! :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

soloweygirl said:


> Because they can't defend Obama?


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gerslay

Jokim said:


> Do you remember the old fashioned down comforters/duvets? They were the most comfortably warm bedcovers ever! and no electricity needed! :thumbup: :XD:


I've always had an electric blanket even as a child...the house I grew up in didn't have heat for many years on the 2nd floor and every bed had an electric blanket. Have you noticed that now they're called "warming blankets" and they don't get nearly so hot? That's probably a good thing though!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Gerslay said:


> I've always had an electric blanket even as a child...the house I grew up in didn't have heat for many years on the 2nd floor and every bed had an electric blanket. Have you noticed that now they're called "warming blankets" and they don't get nearly so hot? That's probably a good thing though!


I have an electric blanket with dual controls but DH has a big fan going. I think it burns my blanket up because it never lasts more than one season. I thought I would love the mattress warmer but it wasn't as warm as the electric blanket. I need to crawl under the bed and hook mine up tonight . It is going to be another cold one.


----------



## Gerslay

galinipper said:


> I don't have one, I depend on LL Bean down comfort and it does the trick for me.
> I have heard that getting into a warmed bed is the best, lucky you :thumbup: :thumbup:


My grandmother's neighbor kept swans and my nana bartered with her for the swans down. She made every grandchild their own pillow...and when you grew up and got married she made the newlyweds two new pillows. At some point she'd ask you to bring your pillow back to her and she'd wash and refluff the feathers and make new ticking. It was awesome...I loved my pillow!


----------



## west coast kitty

Jokim said:


> Too many do straddle and that is the problem, Kitty.


I agree with you Jokim and if they keep doing that they will pay the consequences from both sides. There are several factions in Islam and hardliners hate each other as much or more than they hate the West. They aren't a united force and they murder each other to push their version of the "true" faith. Some from smaller branches of Islam and moderates that have emigrated from the troubled regions don't want a return to that way of life. Some have lived in the west for 2 or more generations and they need to take a visible stand against violence and repression.


----------



## galinipper

Gerslay said:


> My grandmother's neighbor kept swans and my nana bartered with her for the swans down. She made every grandchild their own pillow...and when you grew up and got married she made the newlyweds two new pillows. At some point she'd ask you to bring your pillow back to her and she'd wash and refluff the feathers and make new ticking. It was awesome...I loved my pillow!


Great grandmother... The young amish girls work really hard gathering feathers to make their pillows. I have often thought of doing it. A few years ago a lady wanted to get rid of her 3 white geese, she had to water them and had to carry the water a long distance, so I was glad to get them and she was sad to give them but was happy that they could be let out on sunny days and swim, clean themselves
in the creek. They would go to the creek and flap their wings, dip their heads and swim all day ( we called it doing their laundry. ) The amount of feathers that came out of them and floated down stream was shocking! I think I could have made a pillow every week with pre-washed feathers. The first Christmas after she gave me her geese, I bought some clear glass ornaments, put a few white feathers in them and a silver ribbon bow and gave them to her for her Christmas tree. They were very pretty. 
Calling it a day D&P, the words are all running together, I need to go to the barn and top off horses water, the wind is howling and it's 5 degree, I don't want to think of what the wind chill is. Everyone is out of the cold tonight and snug as a bug in their beds of straw. TL


----------



## Jokim

Gerslay said:


> I've always had an electric blanket even as a child...the house I grew up in didn't have heat for many years on the 2nd floor and every bed had an electric blanket. Have you noticed that now they're called "warming blankets" and they don't get nearly so hot? That's probably a good thing though!


I've also noticed that the electric blankets today don't get very warm compared to the earlier ones, but I thought it was just my imagination. Thanks for validating my observation, Gerslay! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim

Gerslay said:


> My grandmother's neighbor kept swans and my nana bartered with her for the swans down. She made every grandchild their own pillow...and when you grew up and got married she made the newlyweds two new pillows. At some point she'd ask you to bring your pillow back to her and she'd wash and refluff the feathers and make new ticking. It was awesome...I loved my pillow!


Washing down pillows must be a lost art. I have no idea how one would go about washing such a pillow. In some cultures, newlyweds receive down comforters as traditional wedding gifts.


----------



## Jokim

west coast kitty said:


> I agree with you Jokim and if they keep doing that they will pay the consequences from both sides. There are several factions in Islam and hardliners hate each other as much or more than they hate the West. They aren't a united force and they murder each other to push their version of the "true" faith. Some from smaller branches of Islam and moderates that have emigrated from the troubled regions don't want a return to that way of life. Some have lived in the west for 2 or more generations and they need to take a visible stand against violence and repression.


By staying in the middle of the road one gets hit! ;-) :XD:


----------



## Georgiegirl

galinipper said:


> GG, I received my copper mugs today for Moscow Mules. Now I need to go to the liquor store to get Ginger Beer, I have everything else. If I would have known I was going to be snowed in I would have ordered GB on line. I may take the snowmobile into town. Ha Ha.


Tried to get a photo of my over 40 year old Moscow Mule mug I got in Cranbrook, British Columbia, Canada. You might be able to see it's engraved with the words "Moscow Mule" & an engraved mule's face. Guess it's time I get the recipe & start drinking a few mules.


----------



## Jokim

galinipper said:


> Great grandmother... The young amish girls work really hard gathering feathers to make their pillows. I have often thought of doing it. A few years ago a lady wanted to get rid of her 3 white geese, she had to water them and had to carry the water a long distance, so I was glad to get them and she was sad to give them but was happy that they could be let out on sunny days and swim, clean themselves
> in the creek. They would go to the creek and flap their wings, dip their heads and swim all day ( we called it doing their laundry. ) The amount of feathers that came out of them and floated down stream was shocking! I think I could have made a pillow every week with pre-washed feathers. The first Christmas after she gave me her geese, I bought some clear glass ornaments, put a few white feathers in them and a silver ribbon bow and gave them to her for her Christmas tree. They were very pretty.
> Calling it a day D&P, the words are all running together, I need to go to the barn and top off horses water, the wind is howling and it's 5 degree, I don't want to think of what the wind chill is. Everyone is out of the cold tonight and snug as a bug in their beds of straw. TL


Have a good evening and a restful night, Gali.♥


----------



## Knit crazy

west coast kitty said:


> I agree with you Jokim and if they keep doing that they will pay the consequences from both sides. There are several factions in Islam and hardliners hate each other as much or more than they hate the West. They aren't a united force and they murder each other to push their version of the "true" faith. Some from smaller branches of Islam and moderates that have emigrated from the troubled regions don't want a return to that way of life. Some have lived in the west for 2 or more generations and they need to take a visible stand against violence and repression.


I agree that the Muslims here for a long time are less threatening. I think they live in fear of retribution from the radicals. What I find abhorrent is the precepts of the religion. I think it develops people without respect for others rights at best and crazy nuts at the worst. There is nothing in that religion about loving others.

I think our trolls have something in common with Muslims. Both are outside God's scheme of life by their own choice. Both Mmuims and trolls are creepy people who have given the their lives to chaos and hate. Sad that they can't respect other's right to peace.


----------



## Knit crazy

Jokim said:


> By staying in the middle of the road one gets hit! ;-) :XD:


So true, Jokim.


----------



## west coast kitty

Jokim said:


> Do you remember the old fashioned down comforters/duvets? They were the most comfortably warm bedcovers ever! and no electricity needed! :thumbup: :XD:


My mom gave us a goose down duvet years ago and we still use it every winter. It's so nice and warm but still light.


----------



## Knit crazy

I have featherbed toppers on all beds and down comforters with duvets on all beds. I don't have electric blankets though. I haven't had one of those since I was a kid. I like the down comforters, but we haven't actually used them because we have other comforters on the bed. If we had a power outage, I would bring the featherbed toppers and down comforter downstairs and sleep before the fireplace.

When we were in Scotand and Ireland, I liked the down comforters on the beds, but they didn't use top sheets, just bottom sheets. I'm not sure if they changed the duvets regularly. I know hotels often don't launder comforters between guests. But, you'd think they'd have to if they didn't offer top sheets. The best accommodations we had was at The MacDonald of Holyrood in Edinburg. Pure white down comforters and a beautiful, soft wool tartan blanket folded across the end of the bed. It was the only king-sized bed we saw too. Most rooms offered 2 twin beds.


----------



## WendyBee

Gerslay said:


> Ditto to the electric blanket. I love mine and use it primarily to warm the bed and then I shut it off when I get in bed; however, last night I turned it on again in the middle of the night. Soooooo nice!
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


We loved our electric blanket. Unfortunately one of the controller's died on it in February last year. So in the fall we bought 2 electric throws and are using those instead. We love them. The only drawback of them is that we have to reset them every 3 hours as they switch off automatically. But they`re so nice and toasty.


----------



## Knit crazy

What craft items is everyone working on now? I am working on a Burnished Bronze Shrug using Vanna' Glamour yarn in platinum. The difference is that I am putting sleeves into it. I am also not knitting it as stockinette stitch. I am knitting it flat as *Row 1- K, Row 2- P., Row 3- P, Row 4- K. Repeat from *. It's an easy free pattern, but I always like to change patterns. Wish me luck on the sleeve idea.


----------



## WendyBee

Knit crazy said:


> What craft items is everyone working on now? I am working on a Burnished Bronze Shrug using Vanna' Glamour yarn in platinum. The difference is that I am putting sleeves into it. I am also not knitting it as stockinette stitch. I am knitting it flat as *Row 1- K, Row 2- P., Row 3- P, Row 4- K. Repeat from *. It's an easy free pattern, but I always like to change patterns. Wish me luck on the sleeve idea.


Those sweater sleeves sound gorgeous KC. I`m looking forward to seeing it when it`s complete.
I was working on a scarf for me in a butterfly motif. And I`m also halfway through a cover for my Fire HD tablet. 
But I put them aside to work on an 'owl cowl' that I`m knitting for my future daughter in law in a gorgeous shade of purple. It was her Birthday yesterday, and we probably won`t get to see her til the weather warms up, so hopefully I`ll have it finished by then to give it to her.....and her and my sons Christmas gifts.


----------



## lovethelake

Working on my Orenburg scarf very very slowly. Have a chunky hooded scarf that is almost done. I now remember why I do not like to knit bulky yarn.....too much work

Want to start a new cowl, but must get this one done first. Then I would like to work on a vest. Too many projects, so little time.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

http://www.jewsnews.co.il/2015/01/07/jihad-is-being-waged-against-you-in-america-right-now-and-you-have-no-idea-its-going-on/


----------



## Country Bumpkins

lovethelake said:


> Working on my Orenburg scarf very very slowly. Have a chunky hooded scarf that is almost done. I now remember why I do not like to knit bulky yarn.....too much work
> 
> Want to start a new cowl, but must get this one done first. Then I would like to work on a vest. Too many projects, so little time.


How did you family like their Christmas gifts you made them?


----------



## Wombatnomore

Huckleberry said:


> theyarnlady
> speak of smarts. Examine yourself, your writing is atrocious. You are too advanced in age to learn it seems but at least try to be smart enough not to point to others, when your own failures are so visible.


Yeah, another one who speaks in tongues.


----------



## Jokim

Knit crazy said:


> I agree that the Muslims here for a long time are less threatening. I think they live in fear of retribution from the radicals. What I find abhorrent is the precepts of the religion. I think it develops people without respect for others rights at best and crazy nuts at the worst. There is nothing in that religion about loving others.
> 
> I think our trolls have something in common with Muslims. Both are outside God's scheme of life by their own choice. Both Mmuims and trolls are creepy people who have given the their lives to chaos and hate. Sad that they can't respect other's right to peace.


Salman Rushdi's 'Satanic Verses'?
Je suis Charlie!


----------



## Wombatnomore

susanmos2000 said:


> You're living proof of that, KC. The appalling statements coming out of your mouth---"all Muslims are terrorists" "no Muslims have a moral center" "Muslims worship the king of chaos, not God"--are truly those of a fanatic. Born on the opposite side of the world you'd do extremist groups like ISIS proud.


elle est Isis.


----------



## Jokim

west coast kitty said:


> My mom gave us a goose down duvet years ago and we still use it every winter. It's so nice and warm but still light.


Memories of my childhood come with goose down duvets keeping us warm on freezing nights.


----------



## Wombatnomore

lovethelake said:


> Oh dear, I see the very very AOLWTs are back. Pretty pathetic example of how desperately they need us to pay attention to them. Wish I had the time like they do to sit around staring at their computer waiting for someone to respond to and mock. Bet they will resort back to the immature tactic of posting offensive images. Well, even though I believe they continue to prove the definition of insanity, they are sadly consistent.
> 
> They are nothing more than a cult of lemmings. Wonder how far they will have to go before they fall down the steps and stop trying to bug us?


You do exactly what you're describing over on the left threads you great big hypocrite.


----------



## Wombatnomore

Gerslay said:


> I've always had an electric blanket even as a child...the house I grew up in didn't have heat for many years on the 2nd floor and every bed had an electric blanket. Have you noticed that now they're called "warming blankets" and they don't get nearly so hot? That's probably a good thing though!


Well, that explains a lot.


----------



## Jokim

Knit crazy said:


> I have featherbed toppers on all beds and down comforters with duvets on all beds. I don't have electric blankets though. I haven't had one of those since I was a kid. I like the down comforters, but we haven't actually used them because we have other comforters on the bed. If we had a power outage, I would bring the featherbed toppers and down comforter downstairs and sleep before the fireplace.
> 
> When we were in Scotand and Ireland, I liked the down comforters on the beds, but they didn't use top sheets, just bottom sheets. I'm not sure if they changed the duvets regularly. I know hotels often don't launder comforters between guests. But, you'd think they'd have to if they didn't offer top sheets. The best accommodations we had was at The MacDonald of Holyrood in Edinburg. Pure white down comforters and a beautiful, soft wool tartan blanket folded across the end of the bed. It was the only king-sized bed we saw too. Most rooms offered 2 twin beds.


I love Scotland (from seeing it on Rick Steves' program), but without top sheets, how can it be hygienic sleeping in the hotel beds? Bring your own sheets, perhaps?


----------



## theyarnlady

lovethelake said:


> Working on my Orenburg scarf very very slowly. Have a chunky hooded scarf that is almost done. I now remember why I do not like to knit bulky yarn.....too much work
> 
> Want to start a new cowl, but must get this one done first. Then I would like to work on a vest. Too many projects, so little time.


Can't wait to see it


----------



## theyarnlady

Georgiegirl said:


> Tried to get a photo of my over 40 year old Moscow Mule mug I got in Cranbrook, British Columbia, Canada. You might be able to see it's engraved with the words "Moscow Mule" & an engraved mule's face. Guess it's time I get the recipe & start drinking a few mules.


you must have nice memories of your visit there.


----------



## west coast kitty

These little kids are cute and talented; their guitars are almost as big as they are.

http://faithtap.com/2324/korean-children-playing-guitars/


----------



## theyarnlady

joeysomma said:


> Yarnie - don't change your writing. You are a ray of light in this dark world. Hugs!


Words type from a key board on to a computer screen do not define me as a person. So really don't care.

Found out something a few years back about people when they project their angry on someone. They really think that of them selves. She said that these are people who are afraid to look to deep into their own souls, as they do not have a sense of self worth.

So let her and the ladys carry on with angry. They prove nothing more than what they think of them selves.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> These little kids are cute and talented; their guitars are almost as big as they are.
> 
> http://faithtap.com/2324/korean-children-playing-guitars/


Your right the guitars are almost as big as they are. Their faces are so sweet.


----------



## theyarnlady

joeysomma said:


> The year we had ducks, geese, turkeys, and chickens, I saved the down and small feathers and made two pillows. If I remember right there were 7 geese and 5 ducks. It was very time consuming. They are still in good shape 17 years later. We have the pillow my husband had as a child. It does need to be washed and have new ticking.


Oh I envy all of you. My husband is allergic to feathers, so no down.


----------



## west coast kitty

Our Prime Minister has always called these types of attacks "terrorism" and publicly called for action against terrorism here in Canada or anywhere else. He and most of the conservative party have publicly supported Israel whether they're under attack in their own country or in the UN. The Liberal leader who is hoping to become Prime Minister this fall has regularly made excuses for terrorism and rather than supporting action against terrorist groups has suggested we put our energy into looking for the "root causes" of terrorism. The former Liberal Premier of Ontario (McGuinty) was in favour of allowing Sharia Law in his province. Terrorists are counting on having more leaders like Liberals Trudeau and McGuinty rather than conservative Harper.

Harper's message re Paris attacks -- The reality of the world is the following  and I dont say this with any particular pleasure or excitement, in fact, quite the contrary, he said. They have declared war on anyone who does not think and act exactly as they wish they would think and act.

We may not like this and wish it would go away. But it is not going to go away. The reality is we are going to have to confront it.

And from one of our cabinet ministers -
http://news.nationalpost.com/2015/01/08/mp-michelle-rempel-calls-on-canadians-not-to-explain-away-extremism-in-candid-post-about-paris-attack/


----------



## west coast kitty

Jokim said:


> By staying in the middle of the road one gets hit! ;-) :XD:


Isn't that the truth!!


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Our Prime Minister has always called these types of attacks "terrorism" and publicly called for action against terrorism here in Canada or anywhere else. He and most of the conservative party have publicly supported Israel whether they're under attack in their own country or in the UN. The Liberal leader who is hoping to become Prime Minister this fall has regularly made excuses for terrorism and rather than supporting action against terrorist groups has suggested we put our energy into looking for the "root causes" of terrorism. The former Liberal Premier of Ontario (McGuinty) was in favour of allowing Sharia Law in his province. Terrorists are counting on having more leaders like Liberals Trudeau and McGuinty rather than conservative Harper.
> 
> Harper's message re Paris attacks -- The reality of the world is the following  and I dont say this with any particular pleasure or excitement, in fact, quite the contrary, he said. They have declared war on anyone who does not think and act exactly as they wish they would think and act.
> 
> We may not like this and wish it would go away. But it is not going to go away. The reality is we are going to have to confront it.
> 
> And from one of our cabinet ministers -
> http://news.nationalpost.com/2015/01/08/mp-michelle-rempel-calls-on-canadians-not-to-explain-away-extremism-in-candid-post-about-paris-attack/


Thanks WCK , your country is blessed to have someone who understands what is happening in the world, and is not afraid to tell it like it is.


----------



## Knit crazy

WendyBee said:


> Those sweater sleeves sound gorgeous KC. I`m looking forward to seeing it when it`s complete.
> I was working on a scarf for me in a butterfly motif. And I`m also halfway through a cover for my Fire HD tablet.
> But I put them aside to work on an 'owl cowl' that I`m knitting for my future daughter in law in a gorgeous shade of purple. It was her Birthday yesterday, and we probably won`t get to see her til the weather warms up, so hopefully I`ll have it finished by then to give it to her.....and her and my sons Christmas gifts.


I'd love to see your butterfly scarf. I am into infinity scarfs right now. I made two, one is a twisted infinity scarf in a marbled grey that is similar to the knitted scarfs on the Outlander series that Claire wore. It was a Lion Brand Thick and Quick yarn held double. I had to order sz 50 needles, but it was quick to complete and the yarn has 20% wool, so it's warm. I also made a scarf and hat with the same yarn in off white with a gold thread, but worked it with one strand and sz 15 needles It is an infinity scarf too. I like both, but especially like the feel of the yarn.


----------



## theyarnlady

Knit crazy said:


> I'd love to see your butterfly scarf. I am into infinity scarfs right now. I made two, one is a twisted infinity scarf in a marbled grey that is similar to the knitted scarfs on the Outlander series that Claire wore. It was a Lion Brand Thick and Quick yarn held double. I had to order sz 50 needles, but it was quick to complete and the yarn has 20% wool, so it's warm. I also made a scarf and hat with the same yarn in off white with a gold thread, but worked it with one strand and sz 15 needles It is an infinity scarf too. I like both, but especially like the feel of the yarn.


Hope you will post pictures both of you.


----------



## theyarnlady

double post deleted.


----------



## Knit crazy

west coast kitty said:


> Our Prime Minister has always called these types of attacks "terrorism" and publicly called for action against terrorism here in Canada or anywhere else. He and most of the conservative party have publicly supported Israel whether they're under attack in their own country or in the UN. The Liberal leader who is hoping to become Prime Minister this fall has regularly made excuses for terrorism and rather than supporting action against terrorist groups has suggested we put our energy into looking for the "root causes" of terrorism. The former Liberal Premier of Ontario (McGuinty) was in favour of allowing Sharia Law in his province. Terrorists are counting on having more leaders like Liberals Trudeau and McGuinty rather than conservative Harper.
> 
> Harper's message re Paris attacks -- The reality of the world is the following  and I dont say this with any particular pleasure or excitement, in fact, quite the contrary, he said. They have declared war on anyone who does not think and act exactly as they wish they would think and act.
> 
> We may not like this and wish it would go away. But it is not going to go away. The reality is we are going to have to confront it.
> 
> And from one of our cabinet ministers -
> http://news.nationalpost.com/2015/01/08/mp-michelle-rempel-calls-on-canadians-not-to-explain-away-extremism-in-candid-post-about-paris-attack/


You are blessed to have a leader who doesn't pretend that the jihadists are JV players and that they will go away when he tells them to do so. We have such a naive and narcisstic president.


----------



## west coast kitty

Knit crazy said:


> What craft items is everyone working on now? I am working on a Burnished Bronze Shrug using Vanna' Glamour yarn in platinum. The difference is that I am putting sleeves into it. I am also not knitting it as stockinette stitch. I am knitting it flat as *Row 1- K, Row 2- P., Row 3- P, Row 4- K. Repeat from *. It's an easy free pattern, but I always like to change patterns. Wish me luck on the sleeve idea.


Your shrug sounds lovely, hope you post a pic when you're done. I'm just about finished a hat with reverse stocking roll brim and panels of stocking and reverse stocking stitch. I've made similar hats in various yarn weights and I was asked to make one in black (I don't really enjoy working with solid black yarn, but it's a quick project). Next will be handwarmers.


----------



## west coast kitty

WendyBee said:


> Those sweater sleeves sound gorgeous KC. I`m looking forward to seeing it when it`s complete.
> I was working on a scarf for me in a butterfly motif. And I`m also halfway through a cover for my Fire HD tablet.
> But I put them aside to work on an 'owl cowl' that I`m knitting for my future daughter in law in a gorgeous shade of purple. It was her Birthday yesterday, and we probably won`t get to see her til the weather warms up, so hopefully I`ll have it finished by then to give it to her.....and her and my sons Christmas gifts.


Would love to see your butterfly scarf Wendy and remember seeing the start of the owl cowl. Hope your weather warms up soon so you can visit and make your Christmas deliveries.


----------



## west coast kitty

lovethelake said:


> Working on my Orenburg scarf very very slowly. Have a chunky hooded scarf that is almost done. I now remember why I do not like to knit bulky yarn.....too much work
> 
> Want to start a new cowl, but must get this one done first. Then I would like to work on a vest. Too many projects, so little time.


 :lol: Have to chuckle at finding the bulky knit too much work when so many others are intimidated by the amount of work that goes into a lacy, delicate project with very fine yarn.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Jokim said:


> I love Scotland (from seeing it on Rick Steves' program), but without top sheets, how can it be hygienic sleeping in the hotel beds? Bring your own sheets, perhaps?


I always bring my own blanket to use under my chin. I hate to think of a blanket or spread someone else has used but couldn't sleep without a clean sheet. :x


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> These little kids are cute and talented; their guitars are almost as big as they are.
> 
> http://faithtap.com/2324/korean-children-playing-guitars/


Adorable. They are talented too. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Our Prime Minister has always called these types of attacks "terrorism" and publicly called for action against terrorism here in Canada or anywhere else. He and most of the conservative party have publicly supported Israel whether they're under attack in their own country or in the UN. The Liberal leader who is hoping to become Prime Minister this fall has regularly made excuses for terrorism and rather than supporting action against terrorist groups has suggested we put our energy into looking for the "root causes" of terrorism. The former Liberal Premier of Ontario (McGuinty) was in favour of allowing Sharia Law in his province. Terrorists are counting on having more leaders like Liberals Trudeau and McGuinty rather than conservative Harper.
> 
> Harper's message re Paris attacks -- The reality of the world is the following  and I dont say this with any particular pleasure or excitement, in fact, quite the contrary, he said. They have declared war on anyone who does not think and act exactly as they wish they would think and act.
> 
> We may not like this and wish it would go away. But it is not going to go away. The reality is we are going to have to confront it.
> 
> And from one of our cabinet ministers -
> http://news.nationalpost.com/2015/01/08/mp-michelle-rempel-calls-on-canadians-not-to-explain-away-extremism-in-candid-post-about-paris-attack/


You are blessed to have leaders dealing in reality WCK.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Words type from a key board on to a computer screen do not define me as a person. So really don't care.
> 
> Found out something a few years back about people when they project their angry on someone. They really think that of them selves. She said that these are people who are afraid to look to deep into their own souls, as they do not have a sense of self worth.
> 
> So let her and the ladys carry on with angry. They prove nothing more than what they think of them selves.


You've got that Right as always Yarnie! A few that always need to put others down but I doubt it makes them feel any happier.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> You've got that Right as always Yarnie! A few that always need to put others down but I doubt it makes them feel any happier.


I think you are right! They must be in so much misery they need to lash out at others. :|


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Thanks WCK , your country is blessed to have someone who understands what is happening in the world, and is not afraid to tell it like it is.


We're still working our way out of the mess more than a decade of Liberal government left us and the previous Conservative PM was what we call a "Red Tory". In Canada "red" is liberal and "blue" in conservative. Much of Europe is still struggling with the effects of too many years of liberalism.


----------



## west coast kitty

Knit crazy said:


> You are blessed to have a leader who doesn't pretend that the jihadists are JV players and that they will go away when he tells them to do so. We have such a naive and narcisstic president.


Terrorists count on leaders that use appeasement and empty rhetoric. The same is true for politically correct media that won't stand up and face the issues. Other than the odd hockey game, we refuse to watch our publicly funded TV network that tilts so far left on most major issues that their news and commentary is completely unreliable.

Quote - "CBC TV news channel has just announced that they will not be showing any of the cartoons which led to today's slaughter, oh no.. "not because we are afraid, no it is because we do not want to give offence to anyone".


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think you are right! They must be in so much misery they need to lash out at others. :|


How are you feeling CB? Are you over your coughing yet?


----------



## west coast kitty

joeysomma said:


> When we were traveling in mainland Europe, the feather beds were encased with sheeting like a big pillow case, usually with buttons to close it. They were always freshly laundered.


Our featherbed has the same sort of casing Joey, very easy to take off and wash and then I air out the featherbed out on the deck whenever the weather is relatively nice.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> How are you feeling CB? Are you over your coughing yet?


I am almost well. Thanks for asking. How are you parents doing? I hope they didn't catch the flu.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Terrorists count on leaders that use appeasement and empty rhetoric. The same is true for politically correct media that won't stand up and face the issues. Other than the odd hockey game, we refuse to watch our publicly funded TV network that tilts so far left on most major issues that their news and commentary is completely unreliable.
> 
> Quote - "CBC TV news channel has just announced that they will not be showing any of the cartoons which led to today's slaughter, oh no.. "not because we are afraid, no it is because we do not want to give offence to anyone".


As far as I know no one is showing the cartoons.


----------



## west coast kitty

A former Muslim Imam who converted to Christianity and is spreading the message of Jesus rather than Mohammed despite many attempts by his family to have him killed





I think this was posted before, the son of a Hamas leader who converted to Christianity and exposes Hamas' extremism





But while growing numbers of outspoken Muslims are converting to Christianity or becoming atheists, disaffected western young people are being pulled in by radical recruiters for Jihad. This includes young people with no family ties to Islam; they are looking for purpose and direction and not finding it within our society are ripe for the picking by radicals.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Nite WCK.Dh and I are going to watch a Peter Sellers movie"Whats New Pussycat".


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am almost well. Thanks for asking. How are you parents doing? I hope they didn't catch the flu.


Glad you're feeling better. My parents didn't catch the flu and I hope the worst is over for the outbreak -- thanks


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Nite WCK.Dh and I are going to watch a Peter Sellers movie"Whats New Pussycat".


Nite CB - enjoy the movie; I saw it years ago and don't remember much about it except that it was very funny.


----------



## Knitted by Nan

susanmos2000 said:


> You're living proof of that, KC. The appalling statements coming out of your mouth---"all Muslims are terrorists" "no Muslims have a moral center" "Muslims worship the king of chaos, not God"--are truly those of a fanatic. Born on the opposite side of the world you'd do extremist groups like ISIS proud.


Honestly, I think that some posters are not aware that these posts on KP are read by people from countries other than the USA. That is people with different religious beliefs. Even Muslims read KP and the comments made by some people here are more than insulting to Muslims. Are these posters aware that terrorist groups can and do use social media pages to communicate with one another, and other posters on that site would be completely unaware of this chatter. The Australian Government monitors chatter on social media pages so I would imagine that the Government in the USA does the same. I would also imagine that terrorist groups do the same. The malicious comments made by some posters about the Prophet are more than inflammatory and will upset many Muslims and non Muslims. There nasty comments could lead to disastrous consequences.

As a matter of interest I was *not* told by any other poster on KP to read this thread and to post comments here. I am a member of KP and as such I am entitled, yes allowed, to read any thread I choose. I am also entitled, yes allowed, to post on any thread I choose. Just thought I would clear that up because I know I will be labelled as a troll who is under the influence and command of someone else on KP.

The comments made by some posters on this site leave much to be desired. There is no need to bad mouth the Muslims, their Prophet or Islam.


----------



## Poor Purl

susanmos2000 said:


> I'm inclined to believe you know all about that, KC. After all, female genital mutilation is practiced among some of the more backward and fanatical Christian communities in this world. Sure would explain your unpleasant disposition.


I think she also lost the Sunshine Band (thank you, Wombat).


----------



## Knit crazy

Country Bumpkins said:


> As far as I know no one is showing the cartoons.


They said today that they were pretty rough. I could see someone suing for a retraction, but murder?

I don't have Fox News now due to the DISH controversy. I can listen in the car though. I have been listening to CNN, which seems to dwell on a topic forever, ie, the Paris terrorism. I got bored after awhile and watched CSPAN. The Dem's are struggling to hold off the progress the Republicans want to make. That explains Harry Reid's stonewalling and sure makes the Dem's sound silly.

DH and I went to a movie today. DH bought some Groupon tickets for our local Studio Movie Grill and DD1 bought us some too. We've been 2 times this week and have 6 more tickets to use in 10 days. We'll be movied out by then. Anyway, we saw The Gambler with Mark Wahlberg today. It was really dark and a good look at someone with a gambling addiction. Very sad movie, I don't recommend it.


----------



## Knit crazy

EveMCooke said:


> Honestly, I think that some posters are not aware that these posts on KP are read by people from countries other than the USA. That is people with different religious beliefs. Even Muslims read KP and the comments made by some people here are more than insulting to Muslims. Are these posters aware that terrorist groups can and do use social media pages to communicate with one another, and other posters on that site would be completely unaware of this chatter. The Australian Government monitors chatter on social media pages so I would imagine that the Government in the USA does the same. I would also imagine that terrorist groups do the same. The malicious comments made by some posters about the Prophet are more than inflammatory and will upset many Muslims and non Muslims. There nasty comments could lead to disastrous consequences.
> 
> As a matter of interest I was *not* told by any other poster on KP to read this thread and to post comments here. I am a member of KP and as such I am entitled, yes allowed, to read any thread I choose. I am also entitled, yes allowed, to post on any thread I choose. Just thought I would clear that up because I know I will be labelled as a troll who is under the influence and command of someone else on KP.
> 
> The comments made by some posters on this site leave much to be desired. There is no need to bad mouth the Muslims, their Prophet or Islam.


Ever hear of free speech, Troll? If you don't like what you read here, leave. If you want a misogynistic cult based on drugs and pedophilia (never was a religion) to control your thoughts and speech, go for it.

Je suis Charlie!


----------



## Knitted by Nan

Knit crazy said:


> Ever hear of free speech, Troll? If you don't like what you read here, leave. If you want a misogynistic cult based on drugs and pedophilia (never was a religion) to control your thoughts and speech, go for it.
> 
> Je suis Charlie!


The first of those who will come out in full to slam me and call me a troll. I expect before the day is over I will be torn to shreds and thrown to the wolves by the rest of your chums. Not to worry, if it makes you happy and keeps you off the streets, then so be it. Oh yes, I forgot, you probably also hit the ' report' button to complain that I am being nasty to you.

Yes I have heard of free speech and I have just used exactly that to post my comments. You are also exercising your power of free speech to call me a troll and telling me to leave. But these words can also be used when you post your comments on other threads. My comments were not against free speech but about warning others that what they say could be read by others and could have disastrous consequences. Unfortunately you do not seem able to grasp that concept and I am sorry you lack powers of comprehension.

To sum up my previous post in a few words: Be careful of what you say on social media as you never know who will read your posts.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Nite CB - enjoy the movie; I saw it years ago and don't remember much about it except that it was very funny.


It was a silly 60's movie. I had never seen it before. It was not a Pink Panther movie. It was all right.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> A former Muslim Imam who converted to Christianity and is spreading the message of Jesus rather than Mohammed despite many attempts by his family to have him killed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this was posted before, the son of a Hamas leader who converted to Christianity and exposes Hamas' extremism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But while growing numbers of outspoken Muslims are converting to Christianity or becoming atheists, disaffected western young people are being pulled in by radical recruiters for Jihad. This includes young people with no family ties to Islam; they are looking for purpose and direction and not finding it within our society are ripe for the picking by radicals.


 I have seen the first video before. Wonderful that he gave his life to the Lord. The prince and power of the air is fighting with his demons to over throw the Kingdom of God but they are already defeated. I agree with you with the young people with no family or direction will end up with the radicals. Those are the ones they pick. Because they don't care about giving their lives up for a cause.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Happy Birthday Karverr. Have a blessed day !


----------



## Gerslay

joeysomma said:


> The year we had ducks, geese, turkeys, and chickens, I saved the down and small feathers and made two pillows. If I remember right there were 7 geese and 5 ducks. It was very time consuming. They are still in good shape 17 years later. We have the pillow my husband had as a child. It does need to be washed and have new ticking.


I never had farmyard animals but always wanted to. Did you eat them, the turkeys and the ducks?

I eventually lost my pillow to a flood in the basement. I don't remember how my Nana cleaned the pillows, just that she used a big barrel out by the barn.


----------



## Gerslay

&#9829; Happy Birthday Karveer, may you have many more happy and healthy birthdays! &#9829;


----------



## Gerslay

Jokim said:


> I love Scotland (from seeing it on Rick Steves' program), but without top sheets, how can it be hygienic sleeping in the hotel beds? Bring your own sheets, perhaps?


I used to think the same thing, Jokim, but on our recent trip through the British Isles every bed had a comforter covered in a freshly washed white duvet and no sheets. The duvets are changed for each new arrival and are crisp and clean. Even in this country, you rarely see sheets and bedspreads in the rooms anymore.


----------



## Gerslay

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I miss out with giving stinky bums I made and I even set up the fine china in the back and put the seat down so it could be flush.


I love your way with words, Yarnie...don't every change. There's 5 or 6 good ones in that sentence. Its brilliant!


----------



## galinipper

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I miss out with giving stinky bums I made and I even set up the fine china in the back and put the seat down so it could be flush.quote]
> 
> I agree with You and Gerslay,
> 
> The seat needs to be put down to flush the stinky bums.


----------



## lovethelake

EveMCooke said:


> Honestly, I think that some posters are not aware that these posts on KP are read by people from countries other than the USA. That is people with different religious beliefs. Even Muslims read KP and the comments made by some people here are more than insulting to Muslims. Are these posters aware that terrorist groups can and do use social media pages to communicate with one another, and other posters on that site would be completely unaware of this chatter. The Australian Government monitors chatter on social media pages so I would imagine that the Government in the USA does the same. I would also imagine that terrorist groups do the same. The malicious comments made by some posters about the Prophet are more than inflammatory and will upset many Muslims and non Muslims. There nasty comments could lead to disastrous consequences.
> 
> As a matter of interest I was *not* told by any other poster on KP to read this thread and to post comments here. I am a member of KP and as such I am entitled, yes allowed, to read any thread I choose. I am also entitled, yes allowed, to post on any thread I choose. Just thought I would clear that up because I know I will be labelled as a troll who is under the influence and command of someone else on KP.
> 
> The comments made by some posters on this site leave much to be desired. There is no need to bad mouth the Muslims, their Prophet or Islam.


Of course you can, you just don't have to be so combative and snarky to tell us your rights.

Do you want to borrow my cell phone so you can call someone who cares what you think?


----------



## galinipper

LL Beam has instructions to wash cold gentle cycle and dry low heat with tennis balls in the dryer. I have never done it and when I gets to that point I am going to take it to dry cleaners and weigh my options.


----------



## galinipper

west coast kitty said:


> Terrorists count on leaders that use appeasement and empty rhetoric. The same is true for politically correct media that won't stand up and face the issues. Other than the odd hockey game, we refuse to watch our publicly funded TV network that tilts so far left on most major issues that their news and commentary is completely unreliable.
> 
> Quote - "CBC TV news channel has just announced that they will not be showing any of the cartoons which led to today's slaughter, oh no.. "not because we are afraid, no it is because we do not want to give offence to anyone".


The same holds true here, as of right now.


----------



## damemary

Well put. What some label as a troll is actually a member exercising their right to dissent.



EveMCooke said:


> Honestly, I think that some posters are not aware that these posts on KP are read by people from countries other than the USA. That is people with different religious beliefs. Even Muslims read KP and the comments made by some people here are more than insulting to Muslims. Are these posters aware that terrorist groups can and do use social media pages to communicate with one another, and other posters on that site would be completely unaware of this chatter. The Australian Government monitors chatter on social media pages so I would imagine that the Government in the USA does the same. I would also imagine that terrorist groups do the same. The malicious comments made by some posters about the Prophet are more than inflammatory and will upset many Muslims and non Muslims. There nasty comments could lead to disastrous consequences.
> 
> As a matter of interest I was *not* told by any other poster on KP to read this thread and to post comments here. I am a member of KP and as such I am entitled, yes allowed, to read any thread I choose. I am also entitled, yes allowed, to post on any thread I choose. Just thought I would clear that up because I know I will be labelled as a troll who is under the influence and command of someone else on KP.
> 
> The comments made by some posters on this site leave much to be desired. There is no need to bad mouth the Muslims, their Prophet or Islam.


----------



## Knitted by Nan

lovethelake said:


> Of course you can, you just don't have to be so combative and snarky to tell us your rights.
> 
> Do you want to borrow my cell phone so you can call someone who cares what you think?


I like your last line, I think I will half inch it and use it when replying to some posters here on KP.


----------



## damemary

EveMCooke said:


> The first of those who will come out in full to slam me and call me a troll. I expect before the day is over I will be torn to shreds and thrown to the wolves by the rest of your chums. Not to worry, if it makes you happy and keeps you off the streets, then so be it. Oh yes, I forgot, you probably also hit the ' report' button to complain that I am being nasty to you.
> 
> Yes I have heard of free speech and I have just used exactly that to post my comments. You are also exercising your power of free speech to call me a troll and telling me to leave. But these words can also be used when you post your comments on other threads. My comments were not against free speech but about warning others that what they say could be read by others and could have disastrous consequences. Unfortunately you do not seem able to grasp that concept and I am sorry you lack powers of comprehension.
> 
> To sum up my previous post in a few words: Be careful of what you say on social media as you never know who will read your posts.


Words to the wise.


----------



## Gerslay

EveMCooke said:


> Honestly, I think that some posters are not aware that these posts on KP are read by people from countries other than the USA. That is people with different religious beliefs. Even Muslims read KP and the comments made by some people here are more than insulting to Muslims. Are these posters aware that terrorist groups can and do use social media pages to communicate with one another, and other posters on that site would be completely unaware of this chatter. The Australian Government monitors chatter on social media pages so I would imagine that the Government in the USA does the same. I would also imagine that terrorist groups do the same. The malicious comments made by some posters about the Prophet are more than inflammatory and will upset many Muslims and non Muslims. There nasty comments could lead to disastrous consequences.
> 
> As a matter of interest I was *not* told by any other poster on KP to read this thread and to post comments here. I am a member of KP and as such I am entitled, yes allowed, to read any thread I choose. I am also entitled, yes allowed, to post on any thread I choose. Just thought I would clear that up because I know I will be labelled as a troll who is under the influence and command of someone else on KP.
> 
> The comments made by some posters on this site leave much to be desired. There is no need to bad mouth the Muslims, their Prophet or Islam.


Thank you, Martha. I hope you check out all the other sites that are discussing the Islamists and give them the same advice!


----------



## galinipper

Knit crazy said:


> Ever hear of free speech, Troll? If you don't like what you read here, leave. If you want a misogynistic cult based on drugs and pedophilia (never was a religion) to control your thoughts and speech, go for it.
> 
> Je suis Charlie!


I would like to see a non muslim poster from Michigan, close to or from the Ann Arbor area let kp members know what's going on in their area. It looks like MI is having some problems and one is Gov. Snyder a progressive Republican. All attention is going to saving Detroit and the other hand is not being watched.


----------



## Gerslay

WendyBee said:


> The temp outside right now is 7F. The weather inside is 59F.
> We just lost our water a few minutes ago - even though we had the water in the taps on quite a fast trickle.
> The weather is supposed to get warmer by the weekend.
> Not complaining though...all things considered what happened today I am very fortunate.


59 INSIDE? Good grief, WeeBee, that's c-c-c-c-cold!

I'm thinking you might want to wrap your pipes with those electric throws and keep the water flowing!

:thumbup:


----------



## Gerslay

galinipper said:


> I would like to see a non muslim poster from Michigan, close to or from the Ann Arbor area let kp members know what's going on in their area. It looks like MI is having some problems and one is Gov. Snyder a progressive Republican. All attention is going to saving Detroit and the other hand is not being watched.


*The Future Should Belong To Those Who Can Slander The Prophet of Islam*

_Radical Islam doesn't like being mocked. Truth is, it's not mocked enough_

http://thefederalist.com/2015/01/07/the-future-should-belong-to-those-who-can-slander-the-prophet-of-islam/


----------



## galinipper

Gerslay said:


> *The Future Should Belong To Those Who Can Slander The Prophet of Islam*
> 
> _Radical Islam doesn't like being mocked. Truth is, it's not mocked enough_
> 
> http://thefederalist.com/2015/01/07/the-future-should-belong-to-those-who-can-slander-the-prophet-of-islam/


Thanks for the http: 
I think the future will see the Prophet being mocked. It's comical to see the people that protect it also be the ones against big corporations that yank the strings of media. They are blinded by their ignorance. 
Sally Kohns, well what can I say except she deletes more tweets than not. Michelle Malkin picks them up and exposed her, I like that. And the blind ignorant ones never know.


----------



## galinipper

Talk later, my work day must start.


----------



## theyarnlady

EveMCooke said:


> The first of those who will come out in full to slam me and call me a troll. I expect before the day is over I will be torn to shreds and thrown to the wolves by the rest of your chums. Not to worry, if it makes you happy and keeps you off the streets, then so be it. Oh yes, I forgot, you probably also hit the ' report' button to complain that I am being nasty to you.
> 
> Yes I have heard of free speech and I have just used exactly that to post my comments. You are also exercising your power of free speech to call me a troll and telling me to leave. But these words can also be used when you post your comments on other threads. My comments were not against free speech but about warning others that what they say could be read by others and could have disastrous consequences. Unfortunately you do not seem able to grasp that concept and I am sorry you lack powers of comprehension.
> 
> To sum up my previous post in a few words: Be careful of what you say on social media as you never know who will read your posts.


----------



## lovethelake

I was driving around doing errands and heard a few things on my local FM channel. 

An Obama supporter sent out an email with a picture of his black loafer with a avocado in it saying his cat must have bumped it off the counter and it landed in his shoe. He thought it could be a "sign" for fundraising. So he posted a link where people could send a donation and that will help him decide if it were true.

Did you know that Obama says he will make community college FREE? Where is that $30,000,000.000+ that is needed to fund this FREE proposal? I think the idea is a slap in the face of veterans that earned and deserve a free college education as thanks for protecting our country. Another example of his lack of respect for the military.


----------



## lovethelake

Sorry, double post

Stay warm out there


----------



## lovethelake

joeysomma said:


> We did eat them. It was just the one summer. The oldest was a sophomore. Started with 20 rooster chicks from a science experiment. Then my husband traded a young ram for 2 turkeys, 2 geese, and 5 ducks. Later a friend had 5 geese they had raised almost like pets, and they could not eat them. So we did. We did raise sheep about 6 years, ate two and sold the rest. Having the animals were good for our kids. Did you know that the wind pipe attaches to the lungs differently in each of the fowl. Good biology lesson when butchering. And they tasted good.


The rule is you can't name them because they become pets.


----------



## theyarnlady

EveMCooke said:


> Honestly, I think that some posters are not aware that these posts on KP are read by people from countries other than the USA. That is people with different religious beliefs. Even Muslims read KP and the comments made by some people here are more than insulting to Muslims. Are these posters aware that terrorist groups can and do use social media pages to communicate with one another, and other posters on that site would be completely unaware of this chatter. The Australian Government monitors chatter on social media pages so I would imagine that the Government in the USA does the same. I would also imagine that terrorist groups do the same. The malicious comments made by some posters about the Prophet are more than inflammatory and will upset many Muslims and non Muslims. There nasty comments could lead to disastrous consequences.
> 
> As a matter of interest I was *not* told by any other poster on KP to read this thread and to post comments here. I am a member of KP and as such I am entitled, yes allowed, to read any thread I choose. I am also entitled, yes allowed, to post on any thread I choose. Just thought I would clear that up because I know I will be labelled as a troll who is under the influence and command of someone else on KP.
> 
> The comments made by some posters on this site leave much to be desired. There is no need to bad mouth the Muslims, their Prophet or Islam.


I want to address some of the issue you have posted:

I do not beleive that all people of the Muslim faith are terrorist.
1: they are afraid to speak up why because of the fear of death.
I would be the same way. Most have come into other countries because of this fear. They want freedom and I can understand that. But by not speaking out they are showing the world that the Terroist are in control and they all agree with what is being done. Some are now speaking out and will be the target of those Terriost. It reminds me of world war 11 when the German people spoke out against Hilter.They knew what was waiting for them.
We have Americans in this country that converted to Islam. Most are of the faith and not of the belief that they should go out and kill someone to apease what some Amons teach about faith in Allah.
But there also some like the Rev. Jeremiah Wright who was a muslim and now has said he is a Christian. But his words speak as a Muslim not a Christian. Read some of the things this man has spoken. He is not Christian, he is just like the terrorist in his preaching. That is just one person in this country that has converted to Islam beliefs. But their are ones who do not carry out his agenda.

As to posting any where you want. Please tell me why then we of FFDP&P's are told if we do not post on LOLL they would not post here. Well when it was done that some posted to your site, it was a gang up visit which has been done more then once. With words and comments that showed how small minded some of the gang bashers are. Several of your group used it as a free for all and not just one day. So that would show that your group are just as bad as a dictator. That would best decribe your side would it not.
Now I do not think all on your side are as bad as you , poor pearl,DameMary, Huck, Wombat, and you and one I will not name as she is in morning. You feel it is your right to post any where but not our right to post there. Strange how that works and what it shows about all of you. You want control but only your way no freedom to post any where for us, but just for you.

As to reporting you why you are not worth the time or as your words speak for themselves.
As to being told that we are being seen by everyone on KP. Well guess what your words are too.
As a women on another site and by the way she is not even apart of Denim suggest that if you want to know what the progressives are like you should go to Progressives site. NJG then pipe in with you want to see what Christian are like go to Denim Pearls and Prada's. Again showing that only your group is allowed free rein .

As you said many our reading our site but they are also do not post on either site. Your group feel free to dominate any site you start or any site you want to cause mayhem on. We as conserative on this site are not even allowed to post pictures or have the right to say anything of how we feel,on any site or on our own site with out being attack by the fringe Liberal coming on here & other site bding spew your ugly words of hate. So again you infringe on our rights to post anything we want. Those on your side feel the need to mouth dirt and anger towards us and love to use words that only you are allowed and words that I would not even call a dog.

So when we even mention something about you that is not to your liking your leader Huck along with dame, PP, wombat feel it is only your right and that of the rest of your side ( except for few people on your side). Two over there I do respect. The one most of all pm me to a question I ask of her. She shared her beliefs with me and I am grateful for it. I can learn Hucks even as I grow older, as do most people who grow older. With a few exceptions on your side you and Dame and PP and Wombat do not know the meaning of control and act as would be expected childish the wisom of a 5 year old. Widsom of Solomon and the patient of Job. That is something I ask for everyday of God. When having to deal with life and your group who come over here it gets harder and harder not to strike back.

AS to being label as a Troll you are no better then I am. I went on your site and admit I was reading your site did not deny it would not. Three of your lovely group, Poor Purl, and two more that I won't name but if ask will gladly supply their names had fun callling me a Lurker. Funny how that works isn't it again control. Only she and two others could say that about me. But woe are we for calling you a troll.

As to you Wombat, Vocal Lisa was right about one thing. You are a man and you use your sisters name. As Lisa called you a sexual pervert that she did get right. I look up and read about you on internet. If none of you Lib's seem to understand. Wombatnomore was a women and you made fun of her. Wombat is a man.

As to you Poor Pearl calling LTL a liar about Designer and she should apologize .LOLL # 7 Nov. 11, two before designer stated they were coming over here. Why because again two of ours went on LOLL. again your side became the dictators of no one has any right to come to our site people.

Nov. 11 1420:20:56 
Designers post

I wonder if we will have to reciprocate ect. ( meaning come over here to D&P). 
She later retracted that statement. But she was following the leaders of her group. Words she posted first and then tried to turn it around do not make them any less then what she had posted before that. A lie is a lie is a lie. When you know you lie you have to cover that lie with another lie and so it goes.

Now I have had my say so go for it. I will make fun of you when you feel the need to be nasty,expect to have it thrown back at you. Do not think because you can spew your ugly words that others can not come after you the same way. If you can be unkind and nasty don't expect that we will bow down and kiss you feet and worship the ground you walk on. Not going to happen on here. So you just prove how off the wall childess behavior. As you have said many are reading this site and not posting. They see you as you really are too.


----------



## WendyBee

Straight from my email, another recipe from my friend. Sadly it`s not a cream cheese one this time.
Smokey Cole Slaw

Ingredients

By Measure
1 Cup Sour Cream
1 Cup Mayonnaise
2 Tbs Dijon Mustard
2 Tbs Smoked Paprika
1/2 Cup Diced Yellow Onion
1/2 Cup Diced Red Bell Pepper
1/3 Cup Sugar
1/3 Cup Vinegar
Salt and Pepper To Taste
1 Head Cabbage - Shredded
1 Red Onion - Very Thin Julienne




Preparation

Add all ingredients except cabbage and red onion to a food processor and puree until smooth
Season with salt and pepper
Toss 3/4 of the sauce with the cabbage and red onion
Add more sauce depending on how wet you like your slaw
Season again with salt and pepper
Serve or refrigerate for up to three days
NOTE: Adjust the amount of sugar depending on how sweet you like your slaw.


----------



## WendyBee

Well it seems the terrorists got their wish for martyrdom .... they`ve been killed in France.
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/01/10/world/europe/charlie-hebdo-paris-shooting.html


----------



## theyarnlady

delete


----------



## Huckleberry

joeysomma said:


> Another step in transforming the United States. It seems Obama wants illegals to take over the army. Then who will protect us?


joeysomma
you seem actively be looking for misinformation to distribute. A strange world you are living in. Amazing what crap you gather.


----------



## Huckleberry

WendyBee said:


> Well it seems the terrorists got their wish for martyrdom .... they`ve been killed in France.
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/01/10/world/europe/charlie-hebdo-paris-shooting.html


WendyBee
Martyrs? I like to be dancing on their graves.


----------



## Jokim

theyarnlady said:


> Words type from a key board on to a computer screen do not define me as a person. So really don't care.
> 
> Found out something a few years back about people when they project their angry on someone. They really think that of them selves. She said that these are people who are afraid to look to deep into their own souls, as they do not have a sense of self worth.
> 
> So let her and the ladys carry on with angry. They prove nothing more than what they think of them selves.


Very perceptive take, Yarnie! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim

theyarnlady said:


> Thanks WCK , your country is blessed to have someone who understands what is happening in the world, and is not afraid to tell it like it is.


 :thumbup: .... Mr. Harper also does not have Hussein as his middle name!............ :thumbdown:


----------



## Jokim

Country Bumpkins said:


> I always bring my own blanket to use under my chin. I hate to think of a blanket or spread someone else has used but couldn't sleep without a clean sheet. :x


Good idea! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim

west coast kitty said:


> We're still working our way out of the mess more than a decade of Liberal government left us and the previous Conservative PM was what we call a "Red Tory". In Canada "red" is liberal and "blue" in conservative. Much of Europe is still struggling with the effects of too many years of liberalism.


Do they realize how deeply they're mired in the lib mess? Generations have grown up expecting things from the gov't. That is hard to overcome.


----------



## Jokim

joeysomma said:


> When we were traveling in mainland Europe, the feather beds were encased with sheeting like a big pillow case, usually with buttons to close it. They were always freshly laundered.


That's the way I remember my mother's feather bed. I still have the 'pillow case with the button closure', but not the feather duvet.


----------



## Jokim

west coast kitty said:


> Terrorists count on leaders that use appeasement and empty rhetoric. The same is true for politically correct media that won't stand up and face the issues. Other than the odd hockey game, we refuse to watch our publicly funded TV network that tilts so far left on most major issues that their news and commentary is completely unreliable.
> 
> Quote - "CBC TV news channel has just announced that they will not be showing any of the cartoons which led to today's slaughter, oh no.. "not because we are afraid, no it is because we do not want to give offence to anyone".


----------



## theyarnlady

deleted.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

galinipper said:


> LL Beam has instructions to wash cold gentle cycle and dry low heat with tennis balls in the dryer. I have never done it and when I gets to that point I am going to take it to dry cleaners and weigh my options.


Yes that is the way I use to wash DH's coats when he worked at the RR. You have to take the pillow or coats out of the dryer a few times and fluff them and return to the dryer. All of the down gets at one end even with the tennis balls.
Funny story. When I was expecting our dd I had washed my dh's coat. The coat was nylon with down . Dh was at work and the men were telling tall tales. Dh put his coat on and my large panties had slipped inside of the sleeve of his coat. He was telling a funny story and had all of the attention. When he put his arm in the sleeve the big panties flew across the room and dh caught them in mid air. Never mess a word of his story. :lol: He said they were like a parachute .  :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

galinipper said:


> The same holds true here, as of right now.


How sad.


----------



## Jokim

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have seen the first video before. Wonderful that he gave his life to the Lord. The prince and power of the air is fighting with his demons to over throw the Kingdom of God but they are already defeated. I agree with you with the young people with no family or direction will end up with the radicals. Those are the ones they pick. Because they don't care about giving their lives up for a cause.


You have put it so well, CB. The demons of darkness are fighting a losing war to overthrow the Prince of Light and the Kingdom of God.


----------



## Jokim

Country Bumpkins said:


> Happy Birthday Karverr. Have a blessed day !


A very Happy Birthday wish going your way, Karver!♥♥♥ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim

Gerslay said:


> I used to think the same thing, Jokim, but on our recent trip through the British Isles every bed had a comforter covered in a freshly washed white duvet and no sheets. The duvets are changed for each new arrival and are crisp and clean. Even in this country, you rarely see sheets and bedspreads in the rooms anymore.


I haven't stayed in a motel/hotel in the past 4 yrs, so I wouldn't be aware of this. :?


----------



## soloweygirl

galinipper said:


> I don't have one, I depend on LL Bean down comfort and it does the trick for me.
> I have heard that getting into a warmed bed is the best, lucky you :thumbup: :thumbup:


I have a 12V mattress pad, not an electric blanket, that I use in the camper. It's perfect when not hooked up to electric when camping and the temperature drops. It really does warm the mattress up to comfy.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

WendyBee said:


> Well it seems the terrorists got their wish for martyrdom .... they`ve been killed in France.
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/01/10/world/europe/charlie-hebdo-paris-shooting.html


What did they expect?


----------



## Jokim

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes that is the way I use to wash DH's coats when he worked at the RR. You have to take the pillow or coats out of the dryer a few times and fluff them and return to the dryer. All of the down gets at one end even with the tennis balls.
> Funny story. When I was expecting our dd I had washed my dh's coat. The coat was nylon with down . Dh was at work and the men were telling tall tales. Dh put his coat on and my large panties had slipped inside of the sleeve of his coat. He was telling a funny story and had all of the attention. When he put his arm in the sleeve the big panties flew across the room and dh caught them in mid air. Never mess a word of his story. :lol: He said they were like a parachute .  :XD:


Can't stop laughing, CB. Thanks for the chuckles!
:lol: :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl

west coast kitty said:


> Our Prime Minister has always called these types of attacks "terrorism" and publicly called for action against terrorism here in Canada or anywhere else. He and most of the conservative party have publicly supported Israel whether they're under attack in their own country or in the UN. The Liberal leader who is hoping to become Prime Minister this fall has regularly made excuses for terrorism and rather than supporting action against terrorist groups has suggested we put our energy into looking for the "root causes" of terrorism. The former Liberal Premier of Ontario (McGuinty) was in favour of allowing Sharia Law in his province. Terrorists are counting on having more leaders like Liberals Trudeau and McGuinty rather than conservative Harper.
> 
> Harper's message re Paris attacks -- The reality of the world is the following  and I dont say this with any particular pleasure or excitement, in fact, quite the contrary, he said. They have declared war on anyone who does not think and act exactly as they wish they would think and act.
> 
> We may not like this and wish it would go away. But it is not going to go away. The reality is we are going to have to confront it.
> 
> And from one of our cabinet ministers -
> http://news.nationalpost.com/2015/01/08/mp-michelle-rempel-calls-on-canadians-not-to-explain-away-extremism-in-candid-post-about-paris-attack/


I wish more of our politicians would speak out in this manner. Thanks for sharing her thoughts with us.


----------



## soloweygirl

west coast kitty said:


> A former Muslim Imam who converted to Christianity and is spreading the message of Jesus rather than Mohammed despite many attempts by his family to have him killed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this was posted before, the son of a Hamas leader who converted to Christianity and exposes Hamas' extremism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But while growing numbers of outspoken Muslims are converting to Christianity or becoming atheists, disaffected western young people are being pulled in by radical recruiters for Jihad. This includes young people with no family ties to Islam; they are looking for purpose and direction and not finding it within our society are ripe for the picking by radicals.


It seems this is the same type of person that looks to gangs for whatever is missing in their lives. The gangs become their family. Although, I don't see these radicals as offering any kind of family atmosphere or safety net. It seems to be a one sided relationship that will ultimately end with the young person's life. All so very sad.


----------



## WendyBee

To the man/woman who invented the electric blanket..... I thank you, and my hubby thanks you too.
If you are still alive, you deserve a medal pinned onto you the size of a dinner plate.
Thank you thank you thank you.
With the temperature dropping to single digits again tonight, our electric throws will be put to good use again.
On Sunday we will be going back to 40F temperatures....yay a heatwave compared to freezing temps we are having.
This afternoon I went out the back yard to gather up enough snow in buckets to melt on the stove so I could wash dishes, and then flush the toilet with afterwards. So it looks like our pipes will be frozen til at least Monday at the earliest.
Luckily it`s supposed to rain tomorrow, so I can gather rainwater.


----------



## soloweygirl

damemary said:


> Words to the wise.


I noted that congratulations are in order for your being 3rd out of 5 for the most posts in a day. I wonder how many only contained similes.


----------



## Jokim

WendyBee said:


> To the man/woman who invented the electric blanket..... I thank you, and my hubby thanks you too.
> If you are still alive, you deserve a medal pinned onto you the size of a dinner plate.
> Thank you thank you thank you.
> With the temperature dropping to single digits again tonight, our electric throws will be put to good use again.
> On Sunday we will be going back to 40F temperatures....yay a heatwave compared to freezing temps we are having.
> This afternoon I went out the back yard to gather up enough snow in buckets to melt on the stove so I could wash dishes, and then flush the toilet with afterwards. So it looks like our pipes will be frozen til at least Monday at the earliest.
> Luckily it`s supposed to rain tomorrow, so I can gather rainwater.


WendyBee you deserve the perseverance medal for surviving much in the way our pioneering grandmothers did. :thumbup: ;-)


----------



## lovethelake

This says it all.......




Pythagoras' Theorem: ..............................24 words.
Lord's Prayer: .............................................. 66 words.
Archimedes' Principle: .................................67 words.
Ten Commandments: ............................................179 words.
Gettysburg Address: ............................................286 words.
US Declaration of Independence : ..................1,300 words.
US Constitution with all 27 Amendments: ......7,818 words.
EU Regulations on the Sale of CABBAGES: .........26,911 words




IMPOSSIBILITIES IN THE WORLD




1) You can't count your hair. 

2) You can't wash your eyes with soap. 

3) You can't breathe when your tongue is out. 

Put your tongue back in your mouth, you silly person.




TEN (10) THINGS I KNOW ABOUT YOU 

1) You are reading this. 

2) You are human. 

3) You can't say the letter ''P'' without separating your lips. 

4) You just attempted to do it. 

6) You are laughing at yourself. 

7) You have a smile on your face and you skipped No. 5. 

8) You just checked to see if there is a No. 5. 

9) You laugh at this because you are a fun loving person & everyone does it too. 

10) You have received this because I didn't want to be alone in the idiot category.


----------



## lovethelake

soloweygirl said:


> I noted that congratulations are in order for your being 3rd out of 5 for the most posts in a day. I wonder how many only contained similes.


I wonder how many are read? I wonder how many are on D&P being just to be nasty and just because she can? Ever notice how she will have several pages answering every quote on a thread just to have her daily 15 seconds of fame?


----------



## Huckleberry

Jokim said:


> :thumbup: .... Mr. Harper also does not have Hussein as his middle name!............ :thumbdown:


Jokim
something wrong with the name Hussein? Really?


----------



## Jokim

lovethelake said:


> This says it all.......
> 
> Pythagoras' Theorem: ..............................24 words.
> Lord's Prayer: .............................................. 66 words.
> Archimedes' Principle: .................................67 words.
> Ten Commandments: ............................................179 words.
> Gettysburg Address: ............................................286 words.
> US Declaration of Independence : ..................1,300 words.
> US Constitution with all 27 Amendments: ......7,818 words.
> EU Regulations on the Sale of CABBAGES: .........26,911 words
> 
> IMPOSSIBILITIES IN THE WORLD
> 
> 1) You can't count your hair.
> 
> 2) You can't wash your eyes with soap.
> 
> 3) You can't breathe when your tongue is out.
> 
> Put your tongue back in your mouth, you silly person.
> 
> TEN (10) THINGS I KNOW ABOUT YOU
> 
> 1) You are reading this.
> 
> 2) You are human.
> 
> 3) You can't say the letter ''P'' without separating your lips.
> 
> 4) You just attempted to do it.
> 
> 6) You are laughing at yourself.
> 
> 7) You have a smile on your face and you skipped No. 5.
> 
> 8) You just checked to see if there is a No. 5.
> 
> 9) You laugh at this because you are a fun loving person & everyone does it too.
> 
> 10) You have received this because I didn't want to be alone in the idiot category.


Thanks for lightening up my day, LTL. Great chuckles. :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry

Jokim said:


> You have put it so well, CB. The demons of darkness are fighting a losing war to overthrow the Prince of Light and the Kingdom of God.


Jokim
you left out the Amen or Hallelujah.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter

Huckleberry said:


> Jokim
> you left out the Amen or Hallelujah.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Knitted by Nan

theyarnlady said:


> I want to address some of the issue you have posted:
> 
> I do not beleive that all people of the Muslim faith are terrorist.
> 1: they are afraid to speak up why because of the fear of death.
> I would be the same way. Most have come into other countries because of this fear. They want freedom and I can understand that. But by not speaking out they are showing the world that the Terroist are in control and they all agree with what is being done. Some are now speaking out and will be the target of those Terriost. It reminds me of world war 11 when the German people spoke out against Hilter.They knew what was waiting for them.
> We have Americans in this country that converted to Islam. Most are of the faith and not of the belief that they should go out and kill someone to apease what some Amons teach about faith in Allah.
> But there also some like the Rev. Jeremiah Wright who was a muslim and now has said he is a Christian. But his words speak as a Muslim not a Christian. Read some of the things this man has spoken. He is not Christian, he is just like the terrorist in his preaching. That is just one person in this country that has converted to Islam beliefs. But their are ones who do not carry out his agenda.
> 
> As to posting any where you want. Please tell me why then we of FFDP&P's are told if we do not post on LOLL they would not post here. Well when it was done that some posted to your site, it was a gang up visit which has been done more then once. With words and comments that showed how small minded some of the gang bashers are. Several of your group used it as a free for all and not just one day. So that would show that your group are just as bad as a dictator. That would best decribe your side would it not.
> Now I do not think all on your side are as bad as you , poor pearl,DameMary, Huck, Wombat, and you and one I will not name as she is in morning. You feel it is your right to post any where but not our right to post there. Strange how that works and what it shows about all of you. You want control but only your way no freedom to post any where for us, but just for you.
> 
> As to reporting you why you are not worth the time or as your words speak for themselves.
> As to being told that we are being seen by everyone on KP. Well guess what your words are too.
> As a women on another site and by the way she is not even apart of Denim suggest that if you want to know what the progressives are like you should go to Progressives site. NJG then pipe in with you want to see what Christian are like go to Denim Pearls and Prada's. Again showing that only your group is allowed free rein .
> 
> As you said many our reading our site but they are also do not post on either site. Your group feel free to dominate any site you start or any site you want to cause mayhem on. We as conserative on this site are not even allowed to post pictures or have the right to say anything of how we feel,on any site or on our own site with out being attack by the fringe Liberal coming on here & other site bding spew your ugly words of hate. So again you infringe on our rights to post anything we want. Those on your side feel the need to mouth dirt and anger towards us and love to use words that only you are allowed and words that I would not even call a dog.
> 
> So when we even mention something about you that is not to your liking your leader Huck along with dame, PP, wombat feel it is only your right and that of the rest of your side ( except for few people on your side). Two over there I do respect. The one most of all pm me to a question I ask of her. She shared her beliefs with me and I am grateful for it. I can learn Hucks even as I grow older, as do most people who grow older. With a few exceptions on your side you and Dame and PP and Wombat do not know the meaning of control and act as would be expected childish the wisom of a 5 year old. Widsom of Solomon and the patient of Job. That is something I ask for everyday of God. When having to deal with life and your group who come over here it gets harder and harder not to strike back.
> 
> AS to being label as a Troll you are no better then I am. I went on your site and admit I was reading your site did not deny it would not. Three of your lovely group, Poor Purl, and two more that I won't name but if ask will gladly supply their names had fun callling me a Lurker. Funny how that works isn't it again control. Only she and two others could say that about me. But woe are we for calling you a troll.
> 
> As to you Wombat, Vocal Lisa was right about one thing. You are a man and you use your sisters name. As Lisa called you a sexual pervert that she did get right. I look up and read about you on internet. If none of you Lib's seem to understand. Wombatnomore was a women and you made fun of her. Wombat is a man.
> 
> As to you Poor Pearl calling LTL a liar about Designer and she should apologize .LOLL # 7 Nov. 11, two before designer stated they were coming over here. Why because again two of ours went on LOLL. again your side became the dictators of no one has any right to come to our site people.
> 
> Nov. 11 1420:20:56
> Designers post
> 
> I wonder if we will have to reciprocate ect. ( meaning come over here to D&P).
> She later retracted that statement. But she was following the leaders of her group. Words she posted first and then tried to turn it around do not make them any less then what she had posted before that. A lie is a lie is a lie. When you know you lie you have to cover that lie with another lie and so it goes.
> 
> Now I have had my say so go for it. I will make fun of you when you feel the need to be nasty,expect to have it thrown back at you. Do not think because you can spew your ugly words that others can not come after you the same way. If you can be unkind and nasty don't expect that we will bow down and kiss you feet and worship the ground you walk on. Not going to happen on here. So you just prove how off the wall childess behavior. As you have said many are reading this site and not posting. They see you as you really are too.


Thank you for your comments. I am glad to see that you do not believe that all Muslims are terrorists. I have not named individual names, as you have, but I made comments that were applied to everyone. There were posts on this thread, which is part of the KP site, calling for Muslims to be thrown out of an aeroplane at 30,000 ft. without a parachute and over a foreign country. That is nasty. There were people calling the Prophet names and that is nasty. I commented that radical Muslims take offence at those remarks and they may be reading this site that is the KP site. 
You have named several posters and called them names, but I have not named any individual nor have I called anyone nasty names, nor do I believe my post spews words of ugly hate. I do not believe that my post called people names that you would not call a dog, nor do I think it contains crude words. But then you may think differently. I cannot see where I have called anyone individually or collectively a name. If you think my post 'spewed ugly words' I think you have misread it. 
I am not going to add any further comments as I can see that whatever I post will be totally misunderstood. But, please remember I have not named any individual posters nor have I called them names, I will leave that up to you. You have written


> Do not think because you can spew your ugly words that others cannot come after you the same way.


 Some conservative posters have definitely spewed ugly words on other threads so should not your rule also apply to those posters. I do not expect anyone to bow down and kiss my feet and worship the ground I walk on. They are your words, not mine.
I will leave you with your own words


> As you have said many are reading this site and not posting. They see you as you really are too.


 these words could also be applied to you.
Thank you for your reply.


----------



## galinipper

theyarnlady said:


> I want to address some of the issue you have posted:
> 
> I do not beleive that all people of the Muslim faith are terrorist.
> 1: they are afraid to speak up why because of the fear of death.
> I would be the same way. Most have come into other countries because of this fear. They want freedom and I can understand that. But by not speaking out they are showing the world that the Terroist are in control and they all agree with what is being done. Some are now speaking out and will be the target of those Terriost. It reminds me of world war 11 when the German people spoke out against Hilter.They knew what was waiting for them.
> We have Americans in this country that converted to Islam. Most are of the faith and not of the belief that they should go out and kill someone to apease what some Amons teach about faith in Allah.
> But there also some like the Rev. Jeremiah Wright who was a muslim and now has said he is a Christian. But his words speak as a Muslim not a Christian. Read some of the things this man has spoken. He is not Christian, he is just like the terrorist in his preaching. That is just one person in this country that has converted to Islam beliefs. But their are ones who do not carry out his agenda.
> 
> As to posting any where you want. Please tell me why then we of FFDP&P's are told if we do not post on LOLL they would not post here. Well when it was done that some posted to your site, it was a gang up visit which has been done more then once. With words and comments that showed how small minded some of the gang bashers are. Several of your group used it as a free for all and not just one day. So that would show that your group are just as bad as a dictator. That would best decribe your side would it not.
> Now I do not think all on your side are as bad as you , poor pearl,DameMary, Huck, Wombat, and you and one I will not name as she is in morning. You feel it is your right to post any where but not our right to post there. Strange how that works and what it shows about all of you. You want control but only your way no freedom to post any where for us, but just for you.
> 
> As to reporting you why you are not worth the time or as your words speak for themselves.
> As to being told that we are being seen by everyone on KP. Well guess what your words are too.
> As a women on another site and by the way she is not even apart of Denim suggest that if you want to know what the progressives are like you should go to Progressives site. NJG then pipe in with you want to see what Christian are like go to Denim Pearls and Prada's. Again showing that only your group is allowed free rein .
> 
> As you said many our reading our site but they are also do not post on either site. Your group feel free to dominate any site you start or any site you want to cause mayhem on. We as conserative on this site are not even allowed to post pictures or have the right to say anything of how we feel,on any site or on our own site with out being attack by the fringe Liberal coming on here & other site bding spew your ugly words of hate. So again you infringe on our rights to post anything we want. Those on your side feel the need to mouth dirt and anger towards us and love to use words that only you are allowed and words that I would not even call a dog.
> 
> So when we even mention something about you that is not to your liking your leader Huck along with dame, PP, wombat feel it is only your right and that of the rest of your side ( except for few people on your side). Two over there I do respect. The one most of all pm me to a question I ask of her. She shared her beliefs with me and I am grateful for it. I can learn Hucks even as I grow older, as do most people who grow older. With a few exceptions on your side you and Dame and PP and Wombat do not know the meaning of control and act as would be expected childish the wisom of a 5 year old. Widsom of Solomon and the patient of Job. That is something I ask for everyday of God. When having to deal with life and your group who come over here it gets harder and harder not to strike back.
> 
> AS to being label as a Troll you are no better then I am. I went on your site and admit I was reading your site did not deny it would not. Three of your lovely group, Poor Purl, and two more that I won't name but if ask will gladly supply their names had fun callling me a Lurker. Funny how that works isn't it again control. Only she and two others could say that about me. But woe are we for calling you a troll.
> 
> As to you Wombat, Vocal Lisa was right about one thing. You are a man and you use your sisters name. As Lisa called you a sexual pervert that she did get right. I look up and read about you on internet. If none of you Lib's seem to understand. Wombatnomore was a women and you made fun of her. Wombat is a man.
> 
> As to you Poor Pearl calling LTL a liar about Designer and she should apologize .LOLL # 7 Nov. 11, two before designer stated they were coming over here. Why because again two of ours went on LOLL. again your side became the dictators of no one has any right to come to our site people.
> 
> Nov. 11 1420:20:56
> Designers post
> 
> I wonder if we will have to reciprocate ect. ( meaning come over here to D&P).
> She later retracted that statement. But she was following the leaders of her group. Words she posted first and then tried to turn it around do not make them any less then what she had posted before that. A lie is a lie is a lie. When you know you lie you have to cover that lie with another lie and so it goes.
> 
> Now I have had my say so go for it. I will make fun of you when you feel the need to be nasty,expect to have it thrown back at you. Do not think because you can spew your ugly words that others can not come after you the same way. If you can be unkind and nasty don't expect that we will bow down and kiss you feet and worship the ground you walk on. Not going to happen on here. So you just prove how off the wall childess behavior. As you have said many are reading this site and not posting. They see you as you really are too.


I was informed, a while back, from a reliable source some of the 'Who's Who' BUT!
I did not know Wombat was a man. Thanks for the info. Yarnlady. :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes that is the way I use to wash DH's coats when he worked at the RR. You have to take the pillow or coats out of the dryer a few times and fluff them and return to the dryer. All of the down gets at one end even with the tennis balls.
> Funny story. When I was expecting our dd I had washed my dh's coat. The coat was nylon with down . Dh was at work and the men were telling tall tales. Dh put his coat on and my large panties had slipped inside of the sleeve of his coat. He was telling a funny story and had all of the attention. When he put his arm in the sleeve the big panties flew across the room and dh caught them in mid air. Never mess a word of his story. :lol: He said they were like a parachute .  :XD:


HAHAHAHAHAHA....... a comedy writer would have a blast taking down your stories CB. This tops about everything. :XD: :XD: :XD: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## galinipper

Huckstable and Cheeks of a Blighter, You make fun of jokims, and others, words to discount her and her beliefs. If you were on another site that has a different set of beliefs you both would shut up. In other words you feel free to make fun here and other places that you think you are in control of. You find comfort when you have back-up,you think D&P is easy pickin's. You two wouldn't last but one post on an aggressive forum, you would both run home with your tails between your legs. If you can run at all. The truth is, they would escort your asses to the door.


----------



## galinipper

soloweygirl said:


> I have a 12V mattress pad, not an electric blanket, that I use in the camper. It's perfect when not hooked up to electric when camping and the temperature drops. It really does warm the mattress up to comfy.


Now thats a great idea, it has always sounded like you are a well equiped camper, but that above and beyond.
Headed to the barn and chick house. TL


----------



## Knit crazy

Jokim said:


> A very Happy Birthday wish going your way, Karver!♥♥♥ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Yes, Happy Birthday Karver.


----------



## Knit crazy

galinipper said:


> I was informed, a while back, from a reliable source some of the 'Who's Who' BUT!
> I did not know Wombat was a man. Thanks for the info. Yarnlady. :thumbup:


I didn't know either Gali. I knew Wombie Troll was a crackpot though.


----------



## Knit crazy

Huckleberry said:


> Jokim
> you left out the Amen or Hallelujah.


Suckleberry Troll, a Hallelujah would have gone right over your head. Don't you know that you belong to the Prince of Darkness? You rejected God many years ago and the hate in your heart allowed him to claim you. You are going to have a lot of company as most of your buddies will be there too.


----------



## Jokim

galinipper said:


> Huckstable and Cheeks of a Blighter, You make fun of jokims, and others, words to discount her and her beliefs. If you were on another site that has a different set of beliefs you both would shut up. In other words you feel free to make fun here and other places that you think you are in control of. You find comfort when you have back-up,you think D&P is easy pickin's. You two wouldn't last but one post on an aggressive forum, you would both run home with your tails between your legs. If you can run at all. The truth is, they would escort your asses to the door.


Thanks for your kind words of support, Gali. I do appreciate my friends' goodwill in DC. ♥♥♥
The libs virulent disagreement with my opinions indicates a deep underlying intolerance problem that exists with the left. It is best to not take their bait to argue and spar verbally. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim

Knit crazy said:


> Suckleberry Troll, a Hallelujah would have gone right over your head. Don't you know that you belong to the Prince of Darkness? You rejected God many years ago and the hate in your heart allowed him to claim you. You are going to have a lot of company as most of your buddies will be there too.


KC, they thrive on hate and bickering. They will pick on anything to start a fight. That is the way of the 'evil one'.


----------



## theyarnlady

EveMCooke said:


> these words could also be applied to you.
> Thank you for your reply.


deleted


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Jokim said:


> KC, they thrive on hate and bickering. They will pick on anything to start a fight. That is the way of the 'evil one'.


They don't even know they made their choice to serve him.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Knit crazy said:


> Suckleberry Troll, a Hallelujah would have gone right over your head. Don't you know that you belong to the Prince of Darkness? You rejected God many years ago and the hate in your heart allowed him to claim you. You are going to have a lot of company as most of your buddies will be there too.


goats


----------



## Country Bumpkins

lovethelake said:


> This says it all.......
> 
> Pythagoras' Theorem: ..............................24 words.
> Lord's Prayer: .............................................. 66 words.
> Archimedes' Principle: .................................67 words.
> Ten Commandments: ............................................179 words.
> Gettysburg Address: ............................................286 words.
> US Declaration of Independence : ..................1,300 words.
> US Constitution with all 27 Amendments: ......7,818 words.
> EU Regulations on the Sale of CABBAGES: .........26,911 words
> 
> IMPOSSIBILITIES IN THE WORLD
> 
> 1) You can't count your hair.
> 
> 2) You can't wash your eyes with soap.
> 
> 3) You can't breathe when your tongue is out.
> 
> Put your tongue back in your mouth, you silly person.
> 
> TEN (10) THINGS I KNOW ABOUT YOU
> 
> 1) You are reading this.
> 
> 2) You are human.
> 
> 3) You can't say the letter ''P'' without separating your lips.
> 
> 4) You just attempted to do it.
> 
> 6) You are laughing at yourself.
> 
> 7) You have a smile on your face and you skipped No. 5.
> 
> 8) You just checked to see if there is a No. 5.
> 
> 9) You laugh at this because you are a fun loving person & everyone does it too.
> 
> 10) You have received this because I didn't want to be alone in the idiot category.


How did you know I tried to stick my tongue out to breath? :x :lol:


----------



## Knit crazy

Country Bumpkins said:


> goats


Yeah, old goats.


----------



## Jokim

Country Bumpkins said:


> They don't even know they made their choice to serve him.


Sadly, true...........


----------



## lovethelake

Country Bumpkins said:


> How did you know I tried to stick my tongue out to breath? :x :lol:


It is a gift


----------



## lovethelake

PS: of course I did too, great minds think alike


----------



## theyarnlady

EveMCooke said:


> these words could also be applied to you.
> Thank you for your reply.


Eve I must apologize to you as you are right you did not call any one on here names. For that I am sorry.

But not for the rest I have posted. You may not know but when you mention on here you could post any where. Then why did your leader say if we did not post on LOLL you would not post on DP?

Why our your friends allowed to post on here even you. When some have posted on LOLL or any site they have started or even ones they have not. They call for a free for all, and come here and attack us. 
You bet there is name calling on both side. When some one calls me names (,and that is what I mean about kiss feet and bowing down and worship you all) you bet I will strike back with names. I have not done it for a long time, but as Poor Pearl, Hucks, wombat, ect) feel they came come on here and call us names crack to it baby. I mean them not you.

As to the women you spoke of and not mention her name. Guess what she is part of our group she did not go on any other site to post what she did . She did it here, just like the crack pots on your side have done. Yes I am calling them crack pots . She just like you said has every right to voice her opinion. I may not agree with her, but darn this is her place to and she can say what ever she wants too. That is her right. 
She did not come on LOLL and post her opinion she did it here. Like the dictator of your group said was not to be done. 
You said in your post before I posted you can post any where you want on KP, well then it seem to me that our group should post on LOLL. Your group feels the need to come over here any time they get a bug up their bugs in a mob . Not just once but more. They come as a group (why because they can not do it alone. They spend days doing this, not one. They took over a site I started and drove it into the ground. Wanat to know the name a garden of friendship. Wow hows that , why because they felt like it. I am not sure you knew any of this but they have done so many things as a group and love just love to call us names. Joey has held her post more then I would have I would have spit on them and called them every name I could. She has posted nothing but what she believes in and they have nailed her with names. She has not fought back when they have done this.

Your group and I am not talking about all of them have felt the need to gang up and go off when they want to when they feel like it. But yet when the ones on here do it wow the clan goes off the wall to get even. 
Huck's as of today deside it was time to attack Jokim ? Why Jokim has never posted on your site all of them. Yet her mouth is engaged before her brains thinks. Yes I am calling Hucks names. 
I can bring out their names as they are on here and posting. Just like your group did on LOLL, and then again felt the urge to come on here and voice their opinions and name calling ect.
Now they have decided to do it again. Lead by no other then Hucks followed by Poor Pearl, wombat, Damemary and I am sure I have left some one out. Why you may ask. Because of one who posted something they did not like. The truth of hucks first post she got it wrong about what was happening in France. So just to get even as she doesn't like to be told she is wrong she like the person she is came back and brought the rest of them here. Again we must must not mention any of it, and kiss their you know what. So by doing that I feel I can also cream their crop.

Yes others do read our site. But when one lady who is not part of this group who was discussed with what they were saying mention that all on KP should go to progressive site and see how bad they really are. NJG had to mention that all should come on here and read our post. One thing about her is she has drop off the mental site and does post her own words. At least she has a mind and can go it alone. She does not need the group back up, but they still support her. In fact if you go to any of the new sites they have started they give group hugs and go on and on.

You bet people are reading our site. We do not doubt that one bit. But if you will note we do not feel the need to call the group over there names on this site like they do on every site they have. They love to make fun of us it gives them such joy. Read on here how much is mention about them with calling them names. If you find more then one in three weeks you will be doing good.

Now as to all who are reading this and do not post on DP . I am sorry but that is what it is. We do sometimes get a bit over the top when it comes to progressive. We did not vote for Obama so we do make comments and post pictures. But so do the progressive of president they do not like. Now they get over heated when we do that, but when you are a dictatorship and want to control others you just bash those who do not go with the program. Their theme is if you don't do it our way then we will just have to make sure you do. By attacking you calling you names using swear words but just hinting at it. Most of all when they do not agree with what you are doing or saying their favorite of all is the issues button. That's their way of saying We will control you we will say what ever we want about you, we will call you names, we will not tell you the truth, we will always come on your site and demean you. Why because we are control freaks and we want to control at all cost.

How was my spelling Hucks? Guess what just between you and me and the world. I could care less what you think. You are amember of the spelling police are you not. There is a site you can join just for you it's called the spelling police. You would love them. They make fun of people who have a thing about spelling and call them the spelling police. Plus you are not alone their are so many others on KP that have nothing to do but find fault with how others spell, punctuate ect. They do not want to get to know the person and see what is what. They just live to criticize others and call people names.

As to your coming on here Eve and posting you can post any where you want to. Do you give me that right to? Can I come on LOLL or any of the sites your group has started and call them names and belittle them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

lovethelake said:


> PS: of course I did too, great minds think alike


 :thumbup:


----------



## susanmos2000

Knit crazy said:


> Suckleberry Troll, a Hallelujah would have gone right over your head. Don't you know that you belong to the Prince of Darkness? You rejected God many years ago and the hate in your heart allowed him to claim you. You are going to have a lot of company as most of your buddies will be there too.


Frankly, that sounds a lot more appealing than spending Eternity with you and your personal WMDs, Knit crazy. Doubtless you'll be reunited with your severed goodies in the afterlife...unless they're needed here on Earth to play a part in Armageddon? They'd make a fine stand-in for the Horsemen of the Apocalypse, I'm sure.


----------



## Wombatnomore

theyarnlady said:


> I want to address some of the issue you have posted:
> 
> I do not beleive that all people of the Muslim faith are terrorist.
> 1: they are afraid to speak up why because of the fear of death.
> I would be the same way. Most have come into other countries because of this fear. They want freedom and I can understand that. But by not speaking out they are showing the world that the Terroist are in control and they all agree with what is being done. Some are now speaking out and will be the target of those Terriost. It reminds me of world war 11 when the German people spoke out against Hilter.They knew what was waiting for them.
> We have Americans in this country that converted to Islam. Most are of the faith and not of the belief that they should go out and kill someone to apease what some Amons teach about faith in Allah.
> But there also some like the Rev. Jeremiah Wright who was a muslim and now has said he is a Christian. But his words speak as a Muslim not a Christian. Read some of the things this man has spoken. He is not Christian, he is just like the terrorist in his preaching. That is just one person in this country that has converted to Islam beliefs. But their are ones who do not carry out his agenda.
> 
> As to posting any where you want. Please tell me why then we of FFDP&P's are told if we do not post on LOLL they would not post here. Well when it was done that some posted to your site, it was a gang up visit which has been done more then once. With words and comments that showed how small minded some of the gang bashers are. Several of your group used it as a free for all and not just one day. So that would show that your group are just as bad as a dictator. That would best decribe your side would it not.
> Now I do not think all on your side are as bad as you , poor pearl,DameMary, Huck, Wombat, and you and one I will not name as she is in morning. You feel it is your right to post any where but not our right to post there. Strange how that works and what it shows about all of you. You want control but only your way no freedom to post any where for us, but just for you.
> 
> As to reporting you why you are not worth the time or as your words speak for themselves.
> As to being told that we are being seen by everyone on KP. Well guess what your words are too.
> As a women on another site and by the way she is not even apart of Denim suggest that if you want to know what the progressives are like you should go to Progressives site. NJG then pipe in with you want to see what Christian are like go to Denim Pearls and Prada's. Again showing that only your group is allowed free rein .
> 
> As you said many our reading our site but they are also do not post on either site. Your group feel free to dominate any site you start or any site you want to cause mayhem on. We as conserative on this site are not even allowed to post pictures or have the right to say anything of how we feel,on any site or on our own site with out being attack by the fringe Liberal coming on here & other site bding spew your ugly words of hate. So again you infringe on our rights to post anything we want. Those on your side feel the need to mouth dirt and anger towards us and love to use words that only you are allowed and words that I would not even call a dog.
> 
> So when we even mention something about you that is not to your liking your leader Huck along with dame, PP, wombat feel it is only your right and that of the rest of your side ( except for few people on your side). Two over there I do respect. The one most of all pm me to a question I ask of her. She shared her beliefs with me and I am grateful for it. I can learn Hucks even as I grow older, as do most people who grow older. With a few exceptions on your side you and Dame and PP and Wombat do not know the meaning of control and act as would be expected childish the wisom of a 5 year old. Widsom of Solomon and the patient of Job. That is something I ask for everyday of God. When having to deal with life and your group who come over here it gets harder and harder not to strike back.
> 
> AS to being label as a Troll you are no better then I am. I went on your site and admit I was reading your site did not deny it would not. Three of your lovely group, Poor Purl, and two more that I won't name but if ask will gladly supply their names had fun callling me a Lurker. Funny how that works isn't it again control. Only she and two others could say that about me. But woe are we for calling you a troll.
> 
> *As to you Wombat, Vocal Lisa was right about one thing. You are a man and you use your sisters name. As Lisa called you a sexual pervert that she did get right. I look up and read about you on internet. If none of you Lib's seem to understand. Wombatnomore was a women and you made fun of her. Wombat is a man.*
> 
> As to you Poor Pearl calling LTL a liar about Designer and she should apologize .LOLL # 7 Nov. 11, two before designer stated they were coming over here. Why because again two of ours went on LOLL. again your side became the dictators of no one has any right to come to our site people.
> 
> Nov. 11 1420:20:56
> Designers post
> 
> I wonder if we will have to reciprocate ect. ( meaning come over here to D&P).
> She later retracted that statement. But she was following the leaders of her group. Words she posted first and then tried to turn it around do not make them any less then what she had posted before that. A lie is a lie is a lie. When you know you lie you have to cover that lie with another lie and so it goes.
> 
> Now I have had my say so go for it. I will make fun of you when you feel the need to be nasty,expect to have it thrown back at you. Do not think because you can spew your ugly words that others can not come after you the same way. If you can be unkind and nasty don't expect that we will bow down and kiss you feet and worship the ground you walk on. Not going to happen on here. So you just prove how off the wall childess behavior. As you have said many are reading this site and not posting. They see you as you really are too.


Is that right Yarnie? And you know that I "am a man" how? You provide bona fide evidence (and not just because Vocal Lisa said so). I've reported this post.


----------



## Wombatnomore

Knit crazy said:


> I didn't know either Gali. I knew Wombie Troll was a crackpot though.


You need to think about your recent action. Your hypocrisy is glaring.


----------



## lovethelake

Wombatnomore said:


> Is that right Yarnie? And you know that I "am a man" how? You provide bona fide evidence (and not just because Vocal Lisa said so). I've reported this post.


Oh Yarnie, hope you are not shaking in your boots too badly, because that sounded like a threat. But I will probably be 'called out' for that comment. Oh well


----------



## karverr

I have been gone for awhile and now that I'm back I feel like I never left. why can't ya'll stay on your thread and we'll stay on ours. I for one am tired of this bickering. I feel admin should get involved and put a stop to it. it is nice to have chats and not read all the name calling.I'm going to leave for awhile and i hope ya'll change your ways or just stop and give the rest of us a break.


----------



## Knitted by Nan

theyarnlady said:


> Eve I must apologize to you as you are right you did not call any one on here names. For that I am sorry.
> 
> But not for the rest I have posted. You may not know but when you mention on here you could post any where. Then why did your leader say if we did not post on LOLL you would not post on DP?
> 
> Why our your friends allowed to post on here even you. When some have posted on LOLL or any site they have started or even ones they have not. They call for a free for all, and come here and attack us.
> You bet there is name calling on both side. When some one calls me names (,and that is what I mean about kiss feet and bowing down and worship you all) you bet I will strike back with names. I have not done it for a long time, but as Poor Pearl, Hucks, wombat, ect) feel they came come on here and call us names crack to it baby. I mean them not you.
> 
> As to the women you spoke of and not mention her name. Guess what she is part of our group she did not go on any other site to post what she did . She did it here, just like the crack pots on your side have done. Yes I am calling them crack pots . She just like you said has every right to voice her opinion. I may not agree with her, but darn this is her place to and she can say what ever she wants too. That is her right.
> She did not come on LOLL and post her opinion she did it here. Like the dictator of your group said was not to be done.
> You said in your post before I posted you can post any where you want on KP, well then it seem to me that our group should post on LOLL. Your group feels the need to come over here any time they get a bug up their bugs in a mob . Not just once but more. They come as a group (why because they can not do it alone. They spend days doing this, not one. They took over a site I started and drove it into the ground. Wanat to know the name a garden of friendship. Wow hows that , why because they felt like it. I am not sure you knew any of this but they have done so many things as a group and love just love to call us names. Joey has held her post more then I would have I would have spit on them and called them every name I could. She has posted nothing but what she believes in and they have nailed her with names. She has not fought back when they have done this.
> 
> Your group and I am not talking about all of them have felt the need to gang up and go off when they want to when they feel like it. But yet when the ones on here do it wow the clan goes off the wall to get even.
> Huck's as of today deside it was time to attack Jokim ? Why Jokim has never posted on your site all of them. Yet her mouth is engaged before her brains thinks. Yes I am calling Hucks names.
> I can bring out their names as they are on here and posting. Just like your group did on LOLL, and then again felt the urge to come on here and voice their opinions and name calling ect.
> Now they have decided to do it again. Lead by no other then Hucks followed by Poor Pearl, wombat, Damemary and I am sure I have left some one out. Why you may ask. Because of one who posted something they did not like. The truth of hucks first post she got it wrong about what was happening in France. So just to get even as she doesn't like to be told she is wrong she like the person she is came back and brought the rest of them here. Again we must must not mention any of it, and kiss their you know what. So by doing that I feel I can also cream their crop.
> 
> Yes others do read our site. But when one lady who is not part of this group who was discussed with what they were saying mention that all on KP should go to progressive site and see how bad they really are. NJG had to mention that all should come on here and read our post. One thing about her is she has drop off the mental site and does post her own words. At least she has a mind and can go it alone. She does not need the group back up, but they still support her. In fact if you go to any of the new sites they have started they give group hugs and go on and on.
> 
> You bet people are reading our site. We do not doubt that one bit. But if you will note we do not feel the need to call the group over there names on this site like they do on every site they have. They love to make fun of us it gives them such joy. Read on here how much is mention about them with calling them names. If you find more then one in three weeks you will be doing good.
> 
> Now as to all who are reading this and do not post on DP . I am sorry but that is what it is. We do sometimes get a bit over the top when it comes to progressive. We did not vote for Obama so we do make comments and post pictures. But so do the progressive of president they do not like. Now they get over heated when we do that, but when you are a dictatorship and want to control others you just bash those who do not go with the program. Their theme is if you don't do it our way then we will just have to make sure you do. By attacking you calling you names using swear words but just hinting at it. Most of all when they do not agree with what you are doing or saying their favorite of all is the issues button. That's their way of saying We will control you we will say what ever we want about you, we will call you names, we will not tell you the truth, we will always come on your site and demean you. Why because we are control freaks and we want to control at all cost.
> 
> How was my spelling Hucks? Guess what just between you and me and the world. I could care less what you think. You are amember of the spelling police are you not. There is a site you can join just for you it's called the spelling police. You would love them. They make fun of people who have a thing about spelling and call them the spelling police. Plus you are not alone their are so many others on KP that have nothing to do but find fault with how others spell, punctuate ect. They do not want to get to know the person and see what is what. They just live to criticize others and call people names.
> 
> As to your coming on here Eve and posting you can post any where you want to. Do you give me that right to? Can I come on LOLL or any of the sites your group has started and call them names and belittle them.


Thank you for your apology, it takes a gracious lady to apologise and I accept your apology.

I endeavour not to call people names, I prefer to post facts. History has always been my bent and my children have inherited my obsession. If I see something I believe to be incorrect I will say so and endeavour to back up my comments with facts.

I do not wish to belittle you or your comrades, and I wish you well.

I am not part of any gang nor do I follow any leader. I live in a totally different part of the world. A part of the world that is in the southern hemisphere and is 13 hours ahead of your time. It is, at this precise moment, 10.14 am on Saturday. You will see by the time and date stamp on this post that I am ahead of you. I am a poor sleeper, hence I often read during the wee morning hours. I find it more peaceful then.

Thank you once again for your apology, as I said it takes a gracious lady to apologise and your apology demonstrates that you are a gracious lady.


----------



## Jokim

karverr said:


> I have been gone for awhile and now that I'm back I feel like I never left. why can't ya'll stay on your thread and we'll stay on ours. I for one am tired of this bickering. I feel admin should get involved and put a stop to it. it is nice to have chats and not read all the name calling.I'm going to leave for awhile and i hope ya'll change your ways or just stop and give the rest of us a break.


Hello Karverr. Welcome back to our DC. Too bad that it has to seem like it's come a full circle. Perhaps there's a full moon?  :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

http://www.jewsnews.co.il/2015/01/09/obama-refuses-to-admit-paris-attacks-are-islamic-terrorism/ :shock:


----------



## west coast kitty

Gerslay said:


> *The Future Should Belong To Those Who Can Slander The Prophet of Islam*
> 
> _Radical Islam doesn't like being mocked. Truth is, it's not mocked enough_
> 
> http://thefederalist.com/2015/01/07/the-future-should-belong-to-those-who-can-slander-the-prophet-of-islam/


There are many cartoons or stories that people might find offensive - people can be offended but they don't have the right NOT to be offended. Much of our media is taking the politically correct route and straddling the fence, but there have been cartoonists, satirists and journalists who have defended their rights to free speech. They have especially emphasized that it is totally wrong to block free speech for one group only!


----------



## west coast kitty

joeysomma said:


> The sheep had names and they were pets to my oldest son. The one we raised by bottle feeding was more like a puppy than a sheep. We had to sell him (the kids couldn't eat him). But we did eat one after he left for the Navy.


DH grew up on a cattle ranch and in general didn't get attached to any of them. The milk cow had a name and some of the more memorable cows/bulls did too. But that didn't save him when we got our sheep -- he named the lambs, the triplets were bottle fed to supplement their mother's milk, some of the other lambs wanted to try out the bottle and he didn't say "no". I saw pretty quick that none of those lambs would make it to our freezer - DH got quite attached to them. It's probably a good thing that DH's back couldn't keep up with the physical work so we sold all of the flock.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Cute!!!!http://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153055861708689&set=vb.114288853688&type=2&theater


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes that is the way I use to wash DH's coats when he worked at the RR. You have to take the pillow or coats out of the dryer a few times and fluff them and return to the dryer. All of the down gets at one end even with the tennis balls.
> Funny story. When I was expecting our dd I had washed my dh's coat. The coat was nylon with down . Dh was at work and the men were telling tall tales. Dh put his coat on and my large panties had slipped inside of the sleeve of his coat. He was telling a funny story and had all of the attention. When he put his arm in the sleeve the big panties flew across the room and dh caught them in mid air. Never mess a word of his story. :lol: He said they were like a parachute .  :XD:


That's hilarious CB, your DH must have a great sense of humour! I think most guys would have become speechless and flustered. :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty

an interesting perspective


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> an interesting perspective
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amen WCK I believe that too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Happy Birthday Thumper. We miss you and the twins. XX&#9829;


----------



## west coast kitty

Yarnie - I've been thinking about your very thoughtful posts that made it very clear how hypocritical many of the LOLL members are. You and some of the other Denim regulars have experienced this for much longer than I have. Some of the original LOLLs are gone or don't post as often but some of the newer members quickly picked up those same angry, sanctimonious, hypocritical attitudes.

Most of us have rarely, if ever posted on LOLL. In fact, most of us rarely post on the hot political threads anymore because it became very clear that core liberal members weren't interested in discussion - they would rather make fun of people and get into personalities. PP said as much to me when I asked her why they were making fun of Joey's hair (and to no surprise, her chorus supported her). Now they make fun of Joey's avatar. Some still choose to make personal comments about people.

This LOLL group makes hypocritical comments about some of us being judgmental when they are extremely judgmental themselves. They take words out of context or copy one post out of a longer discussion and draw conclusions, many of which are false. 

Recently one person saw fit to bring up an issue from 3 months ago and then a few of her friends took that opportunity to disparage some very kind and generous ladies that participate in my knitting group. It took a few hours and several pages before that was corrected. As was said before "others read these threads" - I certainly hope no one from this region saw those words, or they would wonder why someone new to the community would say such things. 

They have also set themselves up in judgment of what makes a person a good Christian. Even though they don't know any of us personally or what charitable or community activities we are involved in it doesn't stop them from declaring that we are "bad Christians" (whether or not we are actually Christians since not all of us are). Anyone from our group who doesn't support large government programs is deemed to be greedy and heartless and JUDGMENTAL (hypocrisy again).

This is a friendly conversation thread, it's not a political thread. We don't have to agree on everything, we can share different opinions and then move on without getting into a dispute.


----------



## galinipper

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie - I've been thinking about your very thoughtful posts that made it very clear how hypocritical many of the LOLL members are. You and some of the other Denim regulars have experienced this for much longer than I have. Some of the original LOLLs are gone or don't post as often but some of the newer members quickly picked up those same angry, sanctimonious, hypocritical attitudes.
> 
> Most of us have rarely, if ever posted on LOLL. In fact, most of us rarely post on the hot political threads anymore because it became very clear that core liberal members weren't interested in discussion - they would rather make fun of people and get into personalities. PP said as much to me when I asked her why they were making fun of Joey's hair (and to no surprise, her chorus supported her). Now they make fun of Joey's avatar. Some still choose to make personal comments about people.
> 
> This LOLL group makes hypocritical comments about some of us being judgmental when they are extremely judgmental themselves. They take words out of context or copy one post out of a longer discussion and draw conclusions, many of which are false.
> 
> Recently one person saw fit to bring up an issue from 3 months ago and then a few of her friends took that opportunity to disparage some very kind and generous ladies that participate in my knitting group. It took a few hours and several pages before that was corrected. As was said before "others read these threads" - I certainly hope no one from this region saw those words, or they would wonder why someone new to the community would say such things.
> 
> They have also set themselves up in judgment of what makes a person a good Christian. Even though they don't know any of us personally or what charitable or community activities we are involved in it doesn't stop them from declaring that we are "bad Christians" (whether or not we are actually Christians since not all of us are). Anyone from our group who doesn't support large government programs is deemed to be greedy and heartless and JUDGMENTAL (hypocrisy again).
> 
> This is a friendly conversation thread, it's not a political thread. We don't have to agree on everything, we can share different opinions and then move on without getting into a dispute.


Excellent post, and I too hope your business wasn't hurt.


----------



## galinipper

lovethelake said:


> This says it all.......
> 
> Pythagoras' Theorem: ..............................24 words.
> Lord's Prayer: .............................................. 66 words.
> Archimedes' Principle: .................................67 words.
> Ten Commandments: ............................................179 words.
> Gettysburg Address: ............................................286 words.
> US Declaration of Independence : ..................1,300 words.
> US Constitution with all 27 Amendments: ......7,818 words.
> EU Regulations on the Sale of CABBAGES: .........26,911 words
> 
> IMPOSSIBILITIES IN THE WORLD
> 
> 1) You can't count your hair.
> 
> 2) You can't wash your eyes with soap.
> 
> 3) You can't breathe when your tongue is out.
> 
> Put your tongue back in your mouth, you silly person.
> 
> TEN (10) THINGS I KNOW ABOUT YOU
> 
> 1) You are reading this.
> 
> 2) You are human.
> 
> 3) You can't say the letter ''P'' without separating your lips.
> 
> 4) You just attempted to do it.
> 
> 6) You are laughing at yourself.
> 
> 7) You have a smile on your face and you skipped No. 5.
> 
> 8) You just checked to see if there is a No. 5.
> 
> 9) You laugh at this because you are a fun loving person & everyone does it too.
> 
> 10) You have received this because I didn't want to be alone in the idiot category.


This is a great post LTL, I loved it.


----------



## galinipper

Going to pick my GS up and have a couple days of Parcheesi then Domino's. Have a great week-end.


----------



## Knit crazy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Amen WCK I believe that too.


I think this is true. The morality is declining as secularism rises.


----------



## theyarnlady

Good morning all. Hope all will have a Blessed day. 

Have fun with GS today, sounds like you will. 

Thank you for your thoughtful post WCK. You said it way better then I did. 

It's still cold here below 0 but it is suppose to warm up a bit today and tomorrow in the 20's Joey bet you will be happy with Packers playing so on news last night not sure if Rogers will play. Will hear all about game when knitting next to husband who will be screaming at top of his lungs when something is done he doesn't like. Or when Packers score and he does like that. Must wear ear plugs.

Sorry for not wishing you happy birthday Karveer. ABut hope it was a good one. 

Ah Thumper I truly miss you and Bon too. Happy Birthday Thumper. Thanks CB for reminding me.

Trying to finish sweater that was suppose to be made for DIl for Christmas and then for her birthday. Will probably give it next Christmas.


----------



## Gerslay

galinipper said:


> Going to pick my GS up and have a couple days of Parcheesi then Domino's. Have a great week-end.


Sounds like fun, Gali...enjoy! Don't forget the popcorn!

:thumbup:


----------



## Gerslay

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes that is the way I use to wash DH's coats when he worked at the RR. You have to take the pillow or coats out of the dryer a few times and fluff them and return to the dryer. All of the down gets at one end even with the tennis balls.
> Funny story. When I was expecting our dd I had washed my dh's coat. The coat was nylon with down . Dh was at work and the men were telling tall tales. Dh put his coat on and my large panties had slipped inside of the sleeve of his coat. He was telling a funny story and had all of the attention. When he put his arm in the sleeve the big panties flew across the room and dh caught them in mid air. Never mess a word of his story. :lol: He said they were like a parachute .  :XD:


Oh my gosh...! ROFL

I hope you, or someone else, is writing down your stories...they're hilarious!


----------



## Gerslay

Yarnie and WCK, separately and together your posts have said it all. Thank you!


----------



## Knit crazy

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie - I've been thinking about your very thoughtful posts that made it very clear how hypocritical many of the LOLL members are. You and some of the other Denim regulars have experienced this for much longer than I have. Some of the original LOLLs are gone or don't post as often but some of the newer members quickly picked up those same angry, sanctimonious, hypocritical attitudes.
> 
> Most of us have rarely, if ever posted on LOLL. In fact, most of us rarely post on the hot political threads anymore because it became very clear that core liberal members weren't interested in discussion - they would rather make fun of people and get into personalities. PP said as much to me when I asked her why they were making fun of Joey's hair (and to no surprise, her chorus supported her). Now they make fun of Joey's avatar. Some still choose to make personal comments about people.
> 
> This LOLL group makes hypocritical comments about some of us being judgmental when they are extremely judgmental themselves. They take words out of context or copy one post out of a longer discussion and draw conclusions, many of which are false.
> 
> Recently one person saw fit to bring up an issue from 3 months ago and then a few of her friends took that opportunity to disparage some very kind and generous ladies that participate in my knitting group. It took a few hours and several pages before that was corrected. As was said before "others read these threads" - I certainly hope no one from this region saw those words, or they would wonder why someone new to the community would say such things.
> 
> They have also set themselves up in judgment of what makes a person a good Christian. Even though they don't know any of us personally or what charitable or community activities we are involved in it doesn't stop them from declaring that we are "bad Christians" (whether or not we are actually Christians since not all of us are). Anyone from our group who doesn't support large government programs is deemed to be greedy and heartless and JUDGMENTAL (hypocrisy again).
> 
> This is a friendly conversation thread, it's not a political thread. We don't have to agree on everything, we can share different opinions and then move on without getting into a dispute.


I find it hypocritical that they call some of us "bad Christians" when they openly admit they are non-Christians or say they'd rather be aligned with Satan. Clearly, they know nothing about Christians or the Bible. Strange how so many people reject Christianity without knowing what it is. Even stranger to me is someone who says, "I am a Christian" but doesn't study the Bible. I think many people are surface Christians only. They don't want to spend time or energy learning to be a Christian. They want to be seen as Christian, but not "be" a Christian. So, they make false assumptions about Christianity due to their ignorance.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.jewsnews.co.il/2015/01/09/obama-refuses-to-admit-paris-attacks-are-islamic-terrorism/ :shock:


Said it all does it not. Thanks CB


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> There are many cartoons or stories that people might find offensive - people can be offended but they don't have the right NOT to be offended. Much of our media is taking the politically correct route and straddling the fence, but there have been cartoonists, satirists and journalists who have defended their rights to free speech. They have especially emphasized that it is totally wrong to block free speech for one group only!


thank you for posting this. But people who do not believe what is said will say that it is not politcally correct. But they will cry the loudest when it is done here to inoccent people like someone in their own family. 
Joey has said and will continue to say Christian rights are being taken away. Well there is an example of just that. As the man who wrote that has said you can critize the pope and you will not be killed for it.


----------



## theyarnlady

Knit crazy said:


> I find it hypocritical that they call some of us "bad Christians" when they openly admit they are non-Christians or say they'd rather be aligned with Satan. Clearly, they know nothing about Christians or the Bible. Strange how so many people reject Christianity without knowing what it is. Even stranger to me is someone who says, "I am a Christian" but doesn't study the Bible. I think many people are surface Christians only. They don't want to spend time or energy learning to be a Christian. They want to be seen as Christian, but not "be" a Christian. So, they make false assumptions about Christianity due to their ignorance.


Your words are truth. They can' see the forest from the trees. They are taking away freedom to worship as one chooses. But they don't see it that way and they never will.


----------



## theyarnlady

WendyBee said:


> Straight from my email, another recipe from my friend. Sadly it`s not a cream cheese one this time.
> Smokey Cole Slaw
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> By Measure
> 1 Cup Sour Cream
> 1 Cup Mayonnaise
> 2 Tbs Dijon Mustard
> 2 Tbs Smoked Paprika
> 1/2 Cup Diced Yellow Onion
> 1/2 Cup Diced Red Bell Pepper
> 1/3 Cup Sugar
> 1/3 Cup Vinegar
> Salt and Pepper To Taste
> 1 Head Cabbage - Shredded
> 1 Red Onion - Very Thin Julienne
> 
> Preparation
> 
> Add all ingredients except cabbage and red onion to a food processor and puree until smooth
> Season with salt and pepper
> Toss 3/4 of the sauce with the cabbage and red onion
> Add more sauce depending on how wet you like your slaw
> Season again with salt and pepper
> Serve or refrigerate for up to three days
> NOTE: Adjust the amount of sugar depending on how sweet you like your slaw.


good recipe thank you.


----------



## Wombatnomore

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie - I've been thinking about your very thoughtful posts that made it very clear how hypocritical many of the LOLL members are. You and some of the other Denim regulars have experienced this for much longer than I have. Some of the original LOLLs are gone or don't post as often but some of the newer members quickly picked up those same angry, sanctimonious, hypocritical attitudes.
> 
> Most of us have rarely, if ever posted on LOLL. In fact, most of us rarely post on the hot political threads anymore because it became very clear that core liberal members weren't interested in discussion - they would rather make fun of people and get into personalities. PP said as much to me when I asked her why they were making fun of Joey's hair (and to no surprise, her chorus supported her). Now they make fun of Joey's avatar. Some still choose to make personal comments about people.
> 
> This LOLL group makes hypocritical comments about some of us being judgmental when they are extremely judgmental themselves. They take words out of context or copy one post out of a longer discussion and draw conclusions, many of which are false.
> 
> Recently one person saw fit to bring up an issue from 3 months ago and then a few of her friends took that opportunity to disparage some very kind and generous ladies that participate in my knitting group. It took a few hours and several pages before that was corrected. As was said before "others read these threads" - I certainly hope no one from this region saw those words, or they would wonder why someone new to the community would say such things.
> 
> They have also set themselves up in judgment of what makes a person a good Christian. Even though they don't know any of us personally or what charitable or community activities we are involved in it doesn't stop them from declaring that we are "bad Christians" (whether or not we are actually Christians since not all of us are). Anyone from our group who doesn't support large government programs is deemed to be greedy and heartless and JUDGMENTAL (hypocrisy again).
> 
> This is a friendly conversation thread, it's not a political thread. We don't have to agree on everything, we can share different opinions and then move on without getting into a dispute.


Well this is a good example of passive aggressiveness if ever I've seen it. Way to get your feelings out. With your above post, you're doing exactly what you're accusing others of doing under the guise of a well reasoned comment. Only difference is, you haven't got the gumption to post it elsewhere.


----------



## Gerslay

Knit crazy said:


> I didn't know either Gali. I knew Wombie Troll was a crackpot though.


I'm liking "Wormalotmore Troll"....!


----------



## Knit crazy

Gerslay said:


> I'm liking "Wormalotmore Troll"....!


I was thinking Womb Nyet Troll since she's a he. If we respected Womb Nyet Troll's opinion, we'd have asked her for it. She doesn't get it. This is a conservative thread of religious people. We don't listen to sexually confused liberals or people who are just LOST in OZ.


----------



## Wombatnomore

Knit crazy said:


> I was thinking Womb Nyet Troll since she's a he. If we respected Womb Nyet Troll's opinion, we'd have asked her for it. She doesn't get it. This is a conservative thread of religious people. We don't listen to sexually confused liberals or people who are just LOST in OZ.


You sure do dish it out but when someone else does you go and 'tell on them.' Conservative thread of 'religious people' indeed. That's an oxymoron if ever there was one.


----------



## Jokim

west coast kitty said:


> DH grew up on a cattle ranch and in general didn't get attached to any of them. The milk cow had a name and some of the more memorable cows/bulls did too. But that didn't save him when we got our sheep -- he named the lambs, the triplets were bottle fed to supplement their mother's milk, some of the other lambs wanted to try out the bottle and he didn't say "no". I saw pretty quick that none of those lambs would make it to our freezer - DH got quite attached to them. It's probably a good thing that DH's back couldn't keep up with the physical work so we sold all of the flock.


Deep down inside the recesses of their hearts, men really are softies, aren't they, Kitty? Bless their hearts.♥


----------



## Jokim

Country Bumpkins said:


> Cute!!!!http://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153055861708689&set=vb.114288853688&type=2&theater


Not very often can this panda play in the snow in Wash. DC.


----------



## Jokim

west coast kitty said:


> an interesting perspective
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Fear of the Lord is the beginning of all wisdom.'


----------



## Jokim

Country Bumpkins said:


> Happy Birthday Thumper. We miss you and the twins. XX♥


Sending the warmest birthday wishes your way, Thumper!
Have a nice celebration. We miss you...♥♥♥


----------



## Jokim

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie - I've been thinking about your very thoughtful posts that made it very clear how hypocritical many of the LOLL members are. You and some of the other Denim regulars have experienced this for much longer than I have. Some of the original LOLLs are gone or don't post as often but some of the newer members quickly picked up those same angry, sanctimonious, hypocritical attitudes.
> 
> Most of us have rarely, if ever posted on LOLL. In fact, most of us rarely post on the hot political threads anymore because it became very clear that core liberal members weren't interested in discussion - they would rather make fun of people and get into personalities. PP said as much to me when I asked her why they were making fun of Joey's hair (and to no surprise, her chorus supported her). Now they make fun of Joey's avatar. Some still choose to make personal comments about people.
> 
> This LOLL group makes hypocritical comments about some of us being judgmental when they are extremely judgmental themselves. They take words out of context or copy one post out of a longer discussion and draw conclusions, many of which are false.
> 
> Recently one person saw fit to bring up an issue from 3 months ago and then a few of her friends took that opportunity to disparage some very kind and generous ladies that participate in my knitting group. It took a few hours and several pages before that was corrected. As was said before "others read these threads" - I certainly hope no one from this region saw those words, or they would wonder why someone new to the community would say such things.
> 
> They have also set themselves up in judgment of what makes a person a good Christian. Even though they don't know any of us personally or what charitable or community activities we are involved in it doesn't stop them from declaring that we are "bad Christians" (whether or not we are actually Christians since not all of us are). Anyone from our group who doesn't support large government programs is deemed to be greedy and heartless and JUDGMENTAL (hypocrisy again).
> 
> This is a friendly conversation thread, it's not a political thread. We don't have to agree on everything, we can share different opinions and then move on without getting into a dispute.


Lovingly stated, Kitty. That is what we're all about.♥♥♥


----------



## Jokim

galinipper said:


> Going to pick my GS up and have a couple days of Parcheesi then Domino's. Have a great week-end.


You enjoy your GS and some time off. Chat soon.♥


----------



## Jokim

theyarnlady said:


> Good morning all. Hope all will have a Blessed day.
> 
> Have fun with GS today, sounds like you will.
> 
> Thank you for your thoughtful post WCK. You said it way better then I did.
> 
> It's still cold here below 0 but it is suppose to warm up a bit today and tomorrow in the 20's Joey bet you will be happy with Packers playing so on news last night not sure if Rogers will play. Will hear all about game when knitting next to husband who will be screaming at top of his lungs when something is done he doesn't like. Or when Packers score and he does like that. Must wear ear plugs.
> 
> Sorry for not wishing you happy birthday Karveer. ABut hope it was a good one.
> 
> Ah Thumper I truly miss you and Bon too. Happy Birthday Thumper. Thanks CB for reminding me.
> 
> Trying to finish sweater that was suppose to be made for DIl for Christmas and then for her birthday. Will probably give it next Christmas.


Good morning, Yarnie! Great way to start off the day, with a bit of humor  Your DIL's sweater and my socks are in the same category: WIPs for a future gift that seems to get further away from us, never seem to get finished with it. :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl

lovethelake said:


> I wonder how many are read? I wonder how many are on D&P being just to be nasty and just because she can? Ever notice how she will have several pages answering every quote on a thread just to have her daily 15 seconds of fame?


Sure have.


----------



## soloweygirl

galinipper said:


> Now thats a great idea, it has always sounded like you are a well equiped camper, but that above and beyond.
> Headed to the barn and chick house. TL


Thanks Gali. I do a lot of my camping without hookups, so am always looking for new "toys" to keep my comfort level up. I bought the camper for the comfort, I was done with tent camping.


----------



## Jokim

joeysomma said:


> Obama has said there is still freedom of "worship." He means as long as it is in church or private. It is the freedom to practice your "Religion" that is being taken away.
> 
> I just found this today. "Government Forcing Christian Schools to Accept LGBT Student Groups!"
> 
> Read more at http://eaglerising.com/13729/government-forcing-christian-schools-accept-lgbt-student-groups/#3ghHuqvvOvBSXcbj.99


Any school that accepts Federal money will be forced to accept federal morality! :thumbdown: :evil:


----------



## soloweygirl

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie - I've been thinking about your very thoughtful posts that made it very clear how hypocritical many of the LOLL members are. You and some of the other Denim regulars have experienced this for much longer than I have. Some of the original LOLLs are gone or don't post as often but some of the newer members quickly picked up those same angry, sanctimonious, hypocritical attitudes.
> 
> Most of us have rarely, if ever posted on LOLL. In fact, most of us rarely post on the hot political threads anymore because it became very clear that core liberal members weren't interested in discussion - they would rather make fun of people and get into personalities. PP said as much to me when I asked her why they were making fun of Joey's hair (and to no surprise, her chorus supported her). Now they make fun of Joey's avatar. Some still choose to make personal comments about people.
> 
> This LOLL group makes hypocritical comments about some of us being judgmental when they are extremely judgmental themselves. They take words out of context or copy one post out of a longer discussion and draw conclusions, many of which are false.
> 
> Recently one person saw fit to bring up an issue from 3 months ago and then a few of her friends took that opportunity to disparage some very kind and generous ladies that participate in my knitting group. It took a few hours and several pages before that was corrected. As was said before "others read these threads" - I certainly hope no one from this region saw those words, or they would wonder why someone new to the community would say such things.
> 
> They have also set themselves up in judgment of what makes a person a good Christian. Even though they don't know any of us personally or what charitable or community activities we are involved in it doesn't stop them from declaring that we are "bad Christians" (whether or not we are actually Christians since not all of us are). Anyone from our group who doesn't support large government programs is deemed to be greedy and heartless and JUDGMENTAL (hypocrisy again).
> 
> This is a friendly conversation thread, it's not a political thread. We don't have to agree on everything, we can share different opinions and then move on without getting into a dispute.


I have also noticed that most of the LOLL group don't take responsibility for what they do. They are quick to point out what they perceive we do that is wrong, and are always quick to brush aside their own actions. They live by a group/gang mentality believing by their numbers alone, they are right in what they do. We all know this is not the case. When a group is "supporting" one that is doing wrong, it doesn't make what they are doing correct.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie - I've been thinking about your very thoughtful posts that made it very clear how hypocritical many of the LOLL members are. You and some of the other Denim regulars have experienced this for much longer than I have. Some of the original LOLLs are gone or don't post as often but some of the newer members quickly picked up those same angry, sanctimonious, hypocritical attitudes.
> 
> Most of us have rarely, if ever posted on LOLL. In fact, most of us rarely post on the hot political threads anymore because it became very clear that core liberal members weren't interested in discussion - they would rather make fun of people and get into personalities. PP said as much to me when I asked her why they were making fun of Joey's hair (and to no surprise, her chorus supported her). Now they make fun of Joey's avatar. Some still choose to make personal comments about people.
> 
> This LOLL group makes hypocritical comments about some of us being judgmental when they are extremely judgmental themselves. They take words out of context or copy one post out of a longer discussion and draw conclusions, many of which are false.
> 
> Recently one person saw fit to bring up an issue from 3 months ago and then a few of her friends took that opportunity to disparage some very kind and generous ladies that participate in my knitting group. It took a few hours and several pages before that was corrected. As was said before "others read these threads" - I certainly hope no one from this region saw those words, or they would wonder why someone new to the community would say such things.
> 
> They have also set themselves up in judgment of what makes a person a good Christian. Even though they don't know any of us personally or what charitable or community activities we are involved in it doesn't stop them from declaring that we are "bad Christians" (whether or not we are actually Christians since not all of us are). Anyone from our group who doesn't support large government programs is deemed to be greedy and heartless and JUDGMENTAL (hypocrisy again).
> 
> This is a friendly conversation thread, it's not a political thread. We don't have to agree on everything, we can share different opinions and then move on without getting into a dispute.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

galinipper said:


> Going to pick my GS up and have a couple days of Parcheesi then Domino's. Have a great week-end.


Have fun with the grand boy Gali!


----------



## soloweygirl

Wombatnomore said:


> You sure do dish it out but when someone else does you go and 'tell on them.' Conservative thread of 'religious people' indeed. That's an oxymoron if ever there was one.


That seems to be your MO Wombat. Why not report issue again to keep your quota up.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Gerslay said:


> Oh my gosh...! ROFL
> 
> I hope you, or someone else, is writing down your stories...they're hilarious!


No but we have to tell them at every family reunion. Our family have their favorites. Some we have forgotten about. There are too many to remember.  :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Your words are truth. They can' see the forest from the trees. They are taking away freedom to worship as one chooses. But they don't see it that way and they never will.


Their hearts are hardened . They are blind to the truth and only believes the lies of satan . So sad. They are to be pitied.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Wombatnomore said:


> You sure do dish it out but when someone else does you go and 'tell on them.' Conservative thread of 'religious people' indeed. That's an oxymoron if ever there was one.


I thought you were the one reporting someone. That is what you said yesterday.


----------



## lovethelake

Jokim said:


> Any school that accepts Federal money will be forced to accept federal morality! :thumbdown: :evil:


The problem is that the Federal Government forces many schools to take Federal money. If they need money to feed the hungry kids, if they need money to comply with Federal Mandates, if they need money for special transportation, if they need money for technology to meet the needs of all and special needs children................and so on. Because, for example, schools must comply with Federal PL 94-142 (the start of Special Education) then need the additional funding to service, aid, and accommodating their needs with special teachers, equipment, supplies, aides, buses where is the money coming from to pay for all the mandated services? Answer the Federal and State governments. So they either close the schools or accept the money. The schools are almost like indentured servants; they want to all teach children but can only do so with permission, funding and put out mountains of required paperwork that is demanded by the Federal Government. It is like Obamacare. Doctors and nurses want to do their life's passion but are so overwhelmed with paperwork, regulations, mandates........that many are retiring early, going to a totally private practice or just plain quitting.

Why did Obama drive right by the VA hospital in Arizona that was the start of the VA scandal to campaign in a high school two miles down the road? My guess, he is afraid of the bad publicity he might get there, afraid of protests, proud of his distain for the military and last but not least he probably couldn't fill the auditorium and would look foolish. Doubt the high school had more security than a hospital full of veterans.


----------



## WendyBee

Happy Birthday to both Thumper and karverr. I hope you both had wonderful days. &#9829;&#9829;

Hooray we`re finally out of single digit and teen temperatures and are now into the 20`s.....23F to be precise. Still no water yet though, so will have to do some more snow gathering while hubby tries to thaw out some pipes.
It`s good staying indoors and knitting weather that`s for sure. Still knitting the 'owl cowl'...I bought some more gorgeous purple yarn for it yesterday. The cowl will definitely have to be blocked and steamed though. The cable and lace pattern is slanting quite a bit. I`ve always gotten away from blocking and steaming in the past with my projects. Not this time though.


----------



## Jokim

WendyBee said:


> Happy Birthday to both Thumper and karverr. I hope you both had wonderful days. ♥♥
> 
> Hooray we`re finally out of single digit and teen temperatures and are now into the 20`s.....23F to be precise. Still no water yet though, so will have to do some more snow gathering while hubby tries to thaw out some pipes.
> It`s good staying indoors and knitting weather that`s for sure. Still knitting the 'owl cowl'...I bought some more gorgeous purple yarn for it yesterday. The cowl will definitely have to be blocked and steamed though. The cable and lace pattern is slanting quite a bit. I`ve always gotten away from blocking and steaming in the past with my projects. Not this time though.


What yarn are you using in knitting the cowl, WendyBee?
You sure are busy. 
:thumbup:


----------



## Knit crazy

WendyBee said:


> Happy Birthday to both Thumper and karverr. I hope you both had wonderful days. ♥♥
> 
> Hooray we`re finally out of single digit and teen temperatures and are now into the 20`s.....23F to be precise. Still no water yet though, so will have to do some more snow gathering while hubby tries to thaw out some pipes.
> It`s good staying indoors and knitting weather that`s for sure. Still knitting the 'owl cowl'...I bought some more gorgeous purple yarn for it yesterday. The cowl will definitely have to be blocked and steamed though. The cable and lace pattern is slanting quite a bit. I`ve always gotten away from blocking and steaming in the past with my projects. Not this time though.


Wendy, I can't wait to see your cowl. I keep collecting patterns for them, but I have only made two. I have to finish my 3 WIP's before I tackle anything new. I ordered more yarn last week from Joann's and got it today. DH just looked pained when he carried in the package. He doesn't understand my need for more yarn because I have so much. But, I decided to make my GS another blanket. I let my daughter pick the yarn color when she was here. So, I may need to complete that after I get the shrug that I am working on done. I have to finish Austen's blanket by March 31.

I sometimes think that I need to clone myself, but it is the perfect time of year to get knitting done. Good luck on your cowl. Send us a picture when you can.


----------



## Knit crazy

I wish Karverr and Thumper a Happy Birthday too. Best wishes to you both.


----------



## WendyBee

Jokim said:


> What yarn are you using in knitting the cowl, WendyBee?
> You sure are busy.
> :thumbup:


Thanks Jokim. The yarn is Red Heart in Amethyst. It really is a gorgeous shade of purple.
I`m melting icicles on the stove so I can have enough water to bathe. And melting in front of the stove is a large solid block of ice in a 13 gallon trash can that was brought in from outside. Wish I had remembered to bring it in last night.


----------



## WendyBee

Knit crazy said:


> Wendy, I can't wait to see your cowl. I keep collecting patterns for them, but I have only made two. I have to finish my 3 WIP's before I tackle anything new. I ordered more yarn last week from Joann's and got it today. DH just looked pained when he carried in the package. He doesn't understand my need for more yarn because I have so much. But, I decided to make my GS another blanket. I let my daughter pick the yarn color when she was here. So, I may need to complete that after I get the shrug that I am working on done. I have to finish Austen's blanket by March 31.
> 
> I sometimes think that I need to clone myself, but it is the perfect time of year to get knitting done. Good luck on your cowl. Send us a picture when you can.


Knitty.....I designed this cowl myself because I couldn`t find a pattern I liked. Its a cable design of 2 owls, then lacey ribs for 60 rows, then another 2 cable owls, and so on. It`s 51 inches in length so far, but will probably have to be double that. Plus I`ll have to buy more tiny buttons as I only have enough for 7 cable owls eyes after I`ve blocked and seamed it.
You made me literally laugh out loud about your hubbys pained expression after seeing more yarn. At least some beautiful projects will emerge from all that yarn eventually.

:thumbup:


----------



## Jokim

WendyBee said:



> Thanks Jokim. The yarn is Red Heart in Amethyst. It really is a gorgeous shade of purple.
> I`m melting icicles on the stove so I can have enough water to bathe. And melting in front of the stove is a large solid block of ice in a 13 gallon trash can that was brought in from outside. Wish I had remembered to bring it in last night.


I've seen the amethyst color of Red Heart yarn. It is absolutely to die for. Your cowl will be exquisite!♥
How long have you been melting icicles for usable water? I certainly don't envy you that chore. Wish I could do something to help you out.♥


----------



## Jokim

lovethelake said:


> The problem is that the Federal Government forces many schools to take Federal money. If they need money to feed the hungry kids, if they need money to comply with Federal Mandates, if they need money for special transportation, if they need money for technology to meet the needs of all and special needs children................and so on. Because, for example, schools must comply with Federal PL 94-142 (the start of Special Education) then need the additional funding to service, aid, and accommodating their needs with special teachers, equipment, supplies, aides, buses where is the money coming from to pay for all the mandated services? Answer the Federal and State governments. So they either close the schools or accept the money. The schools are almost like indentured servants; they want to all teach children but can only do so with permission, funding and put out mountains of required paperwork that is demanded by the Federal Government. It is like Obamacare. Doctors and nurses want to do their life's passion but are so overwhelmed with paperwork, regulations, mandates........that many are retiring early, going to a totally private practice or just plain quitting.
> 
> Why did Obama drive right by the VA hospital in Arizona that was the start of the VA scandal to campaign in a high school two miles down the road? My guess, he is afraid of the bad publicity he might get there, afraid of protests, proud of his distain for the military and last but not least he probably couldn't fill the auditorium and would look foolish. Doubt the high school had more security than a hospital full of veterans.


That Obama does not like the military, is no secret.
The latest: Petreous (sp?) might be charged, by the FBI, with divulging some sort of secrets to his biographer.


----------



## WendyBee

Jokim said:


> I've seen the amethyst color of Red Heart yarn. It is absolutely to die for. Your cowl will be exquisite!♥
> *How long have you been melting icicles for usable water?* I certainly don't envy you that chore. Wish I could do something to help you out.♥


It`s the first time this winter season Jokim. I snapped icicles quite a lot last year as well as gathering snow to melt on the stove. I didn`t want to use the 5 gallons of drinking water that we got for cooking/making coffee with, so I melted enough icicles from the back yard to make about 3/4 gallon of water to wash in. I still have the 13 gallon size trash can thawing by the oven door which I`ll use for dish water tomorrow morning.
Hopefully tomorrow night I`ll be having a hot bath as it`s supposed to be in the 40`s on Sunday.


----------



## WendyBee

Last October hubby bought me some grey furry slippers with a small black bow on them. And hubby reckons it looks like I have 2 mice on my feet LOL.
So from now on we call my slippers my mice.


----------



## Jokim

Good nite, WendyBee. Looks like we're the only two up tonight. Stay warm and I hope tomorrow brings warmer temps your way. &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## WendyBee

Thanks Jokim...you too.
It`s now 13F, but definitely warmer than last night.
Hubby said he`s confident I`ll get to have a hot bath Sunday night.


----------



## bonbf3

Hi, everybody. I'm just stopping in for a quick hello. It's freezing here in Georgia, as I'm sure it is for all of you.

I hope you had a merry Christmas. We did - very busy, still putting beds back together!! I'll be back when my house is in order. Or when I can't stand to look at it any more!

I miss you all. Sweet dreams.
Love,
Bonnie


----------



## Country Bumpkins

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Jokim...you too.
> It`s now 13F, but definitely warmer than last night.
> Hubby said he`s confident I`ll get to have a hot bath Sunday night.


I hope it gets warmer so you can have hot bath and water.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

bonbf3 said:


> Hi, everybody. I'm just stopping in for a quick hello. It's freezing here in Georgia, as I'm sure it is for all of you.
> 
> I hope you had a merry Christmas. We did - very busy, still putting beds back together!! I'll be back when my house is in order. Or when I can't stand to look at it any more!
> 
> I miss you all. Sweet dreams.
> Love,
> Bonnie


Bon we thought you had run away from home. So happy you have checked in with us. You were missed.XX


----------



## Country Bumpkins

WCK I know you love Jeanne. Have you heard this one?


----------



## WendyBee

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4OxmFfKStA WCK I know you love Jeanne. Have you heard this one?


I thought you meant this one Bumpy. This is from tonight, and again she`s fantastic.
http://therightscoop.com/we-need-to-kill-them-judge-jeanine-on-how-to-deal-with-muslim-extremism/


----------



## Country Bumpkins

WendyBee said:


> I thought you meant this one Bumpy. This is from tonight, and again she`s fantastic.
> http://therightscoop.com/we-need-to-kill-them-judge-jeanine-on-how-to-deal-with-muslim-extremism/


We watched her too. Love her grit. She tells it like it is!


----------



## west coast kitty

galinipper said:


> Going to pick my GS up and have a couple days of Parcheesi then Domino's. Have a great week-end.


Sounds like a great weekend! Have fun!


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> thank you for posting this. But people who do not believe what is said will say that it is not politcally correct. But they will cry the loudest when it is done here to inoccent people like someone in their own family.
> Joey has said and will continue to say Christian rights are being taken away. Well there is an example of just that. As the man who wrote that has said you can critize the pope and you will not be killed for it.


I've been offended by cartoons, pictures and articles and I can ignore them or challenge them but I do not have the right to censor them. Many religious and political leaders and groups have been mocked and/or criticized without mob violence and murder as a result.

Mark Steyn (a conservative Canadian writer who also writes in American publications) and Macleans magazine had Human Rights complaints laid against them in several provinces. They were eventually cleared of the charges but it cost them a huge amount of money while the Human Rights Commission and complainants costs are covered with public funds.

It helped that some moderate and/or secular muslim leaders denounced censorship and the demands for special priviliges.

"Tarek Fatah, a founder of the Muslim Canadian Congress stated that for the Commission "to refer to Maclean's magazine and journalists as contributing to racism is bullshit, if you can use that word" and that the Commission has unfairly taken sides against freedom of speech in a dispute within the Canadian Muslim community between moderates and fundamentalists".

He is a progressive and I don't agree with a lot of his political views, but it takes a lot of courage for him and members of the Congress to stand up to the fundamentalists.


----------



## west coast kitty

Jokim said:


> Deep down inside the recesses of their hearts, men really are softies, aren't they, Kitty? Bless their hearts.♥


Mine sure is Jokim! I'm so very lucky to have such a great husband and partner!


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> No but we have to tell them at every family reunion. Our family have their favorites. Some we have forgotten about. There are too many to remember.  :XD:


I don't think you could tell too many at one time -- people would be laughing so hard that the plumbing couldn't handle it. :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty

bonbf3 said:


> Hi, everybody. I'm just stopping in for a quick hello. It's freezing here in Georgia, as I'm sure it is for all of you.
> 
> I hope you had a merry Christmas. We did - very busy, still putting beds back together!! I'll be back when my house is in order. Or when I can't stand to look at it any more!
> 
> I miss you all. Sweet dreams.
> Love,
> Bonnie


So wonderful to hear from you Bonnie. Happy New Year to you! Look forward to seeing you back soon, I've missed you.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4OxmFfKStA WCK I know you love Jeanne. Have you heard this one?


 :lol: Loved it - thanks CB. Now that's an incentive to learn cursive.
ps - I'm still watching a few others I haven't seen.


----------



## lovethelake

west coast kitty said:


> I've been offended by cartoons, pictures and articles and I can ignore them or challenge them but I do not have the right to censor them. Many religious and political leaders and groups have been mocked and/or criticized without mob violence and murder as a result.
> 
> Mark Steyn (a conservative Canadian writer who also writes in American publications) and Macleans magazine had Human Rights complaints laid against them in several provinces. They were eventually cleared of the charges but it cost them a huge amount of money while the Human Rights Commission and complainants costs are covered with public funds.
> 
> It helped that some moderate and/or secular muslim leaders denounced censorship and the demands for special priviliges.
> 
> "Tarek Fatah, a founder of the Muslim Canadian Congress stated that for the Commission "to refer to Maclean's magazine and journalists as contributing to racism is bullshit, if you can use that word" and that the Commission has unfairly taken sides against freedom of speech in a dispute within the Canadian Muslim community between moderates and fundamentalists".
> 
> He is a progressive and I don't agree with a lot of his political views, but it takes a lot of courage for him and members of the Congress to stand up to the fundamentalists.


Great thoughts you have written there. I must admit that one of the things that disturbs me the most is that the Muslim community is not more outspoken against these attacks. Their silence, in my opinion, gives the impression that they condone the terrorists attacks and that empowers the evil radicals. I know that millions of peace loving Muslims do not mean or believe that; but if the acts of terrorism is done in the name of Allah, then their silence is interpreted as a sign of consent by the radicals. I truly do not understand their silence or lack of outrage against the radicals that murder people in the name of Allah. They probably believe that they are being profiled and singled out because of their religion. But until there is outrage from the Muslim community, many people will (unfairly)think that the Muslim religion condones the radical terrorists actions, because there has been no consequences from the Muslim community against the radicals.


----------



## theyarnlady

Try to catch up. 

CB wish I lived by you or with you am sure I would need mor then depends.

Oh Bon so glad to hear from you missed you posting here.

Getting warmer here to. Joey Packer game at noon sure you will be watching as will I. Going to be interesting to see if Rogers plays. You got me started now wanting to watch it. Husband turned me off with all the yelling. I don't need hearing aide's for that. 

Hope as CB has said you get water again. Seems even your heat tape is not doing the job with how cold it has been. But am amaze at your ability to handle it. I would have gone wacko about it. When younger live in mobile home and know who it goes. Do you have a double wide? Dad lived in one of those in Fla. Loved the way it look . Many in FLa have them. Just nice even regular ones.


----------



## theyarnlady

lovethelake said:


> Great thoughts you have written there. I must admit that one of the things that disturbs me the most is that the Muslim community is not more outspoken against these attacks. Their silence, in my opinion, gives the impression that they condone the terrorists attacks and that empowers the evil radicals. I know that millions of peace loving Muslims do not mean or believe that; but if the acts of terrorism is done in the name of Allah, then their silence is interpreted as a sign of consent by the radicals. I truly do not understand their silence or lack of outrage against the radicals that murder people in the name of Allah. They probably believe that they are being profiled and singled out because of their religion. But until there is outrage from the Muslim community, many people will (unfairly)think that the Muslim religion condones the radical terrorists actions, because there has been no consequences from the Muslim community against the radicals.


As LTL has said like your post and agree with both of you. It is time for the those who do not agree with what is happening to speak up.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Mine sure is Jokim! I'm so very lucky to have such a great husband and partner!


Yes love of my life until he does something that really is off to me then it's time for a cuff upside the head.


----------



## west coast kitty

Cute -

http://faithtap.com/1140/basset-hound-clown-car/


----------



## west coast kitty

lovethelake said:


> Great thoughts you have written there. I must admit that one of the things that disturbs me the most is that the Muslim community is not more outspoken against these attacks. Their silence, in my opinion, gives the impression that they condone the terrorists attacks and that empowers the evil radicals. I know that millions of peace loving Muslims do not mean or believe that; but if the acts of terrorism is done in the name of Allah, then their silence is interpreted as a sign of consent by the radicals. I truly do not understand their silence or lack of outrage against the radicals that murder people in the name of Allah. They probably believe that they are being profiled and singled out because of their religion. But until there is outrage from the Muslim community, many people will (unfairly)think that the Muslim religion condones the radical terrorists actions, because there has been no consequences from the Muslim community against the radicals.


I agree with you -- I think it was Solo who said the ball is in their court. They need to speak loud and clear.

Does the USA have Human Rights Commissions? In principle, they serve a good purpose, but ours have become so caught up in frivolous, trivial and inappropriate cases that many of us just roll our eyes at the whole process. The worst outcome is that many businesses and organizations are self censoring themselves because of the high cost of having to defend yourself in these HR Tribunals while the complainants have little or no cost.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Yes love of my life until he does something that really is off to me then it's time for a cuff upside the head.


 :lol: Sometimes they all need that cuff - or the Gibbs head slap


----------



## soloweygirl

lovethelake said:


> Great thoughts you have written there. I must admit that one of the things that disturbs me the most is that the Muslim community is not more outspoken against these attacks. Their silence, in my opinion, gives the impression that they condone the terrorists attacks and that empowers the evil radicals. I know that millions of peace loving Muslims do not mean or believe that; but if the acts of terrorism is done in the name of Allah, then their silence is interpreted as a sign of consent by the radicals. I truly do not understand their silence or lack of outrage against the radicals that murder people in the name of Allah. They probably believe that they are being profiled and singled out because of their religion. But until there is outrage from the Muslim community, many people will (unfairly)think that the Muslim religion condones the radical terrorists actions, because there has been no consequences from the Muslim community against the radicals.


I agree with this. Until there is widespread outrage by the Muslim community, their silence is condoning the actions of the radicals. Only a small number of Muslims are speaking up now, but not enough. I think they are being singled out just as much for their inaction/silence. If they are remaining quiet due to fear of the radicals, they need to move past that. Their numbers outnumber the radicals and they should use it to their advantage.


----------



## west coast kitty

That's a smart dog, but it does seem to be teasing him to drag it out so long

http://faithtap.com/1162/jumpy-the-dogs-123-routine/


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Cute -
> 
> http://faithtap.com/1140/basset-hound-clown-car/


Awwwww I had to watch it twice. I miss Buster.


----------



## galinipper

west coast kitty said:


> I've been offended by cartoons, pictures and articles and I can ignore them or challenge them but I do not have the right to censor them. Many religious and political leaders and groups have been mocked and/or criticized without mob violence and murder as a result.
> 
> Mark Steyn (a conservative Canadian writer who also writes in American publications) and Macleans magazine had Human Rights complaints laid against them in several provinces. They were eventually cleared of the charges but it cost them a huge amount of money while the Human Rights Commission and complainants costs are covered with public funds.
> 
> It helped that some moderate and/or secular muslim leaders denounced censorship and the demands for special priviliges.
> 
> "Tarek Fatah, a founder of the Muslim Canadian Congress stated that for the Commission "to refer to Maclean's magazine and journalists as contributing to racism is bullshit, if you can use that word" and that the Commission has unfairly taken sides against freedom of speech in a dispute within the Canadian Muslim community between moderates and fundamentalists".
> 
> He is a progressive and I don't agree with a lot of his political views, but it takes a lot of courage for him and members of the Congress to stand up to the fundamentalists.


Excellent post WCK, I so enjoy Mark Steyn, I learn so much when I get the chance to listen to him. 
I have more to say on this subject, but I have a mess downstairs to attend to and needy DH and animals. Talk Later


----------



## theyarnlady

joeysomma said:


> I am glad my Packer Cat is back as my avatar. Packers just won. 26 to 21. Headed to Seattle next week.


yes they did yea and hubby told me Rogers played.

Having Chicken Marsla in the crock pot.

Joey temps above 30 wow heat wave.


----------



## west coast kitty

This little puppy is just so adorable
http://barkpost.com/belly-rubs-puppy/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=post


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Looks like France is po'd.
http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/nationworld/chi-france-rally-20150111-story.html


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Awwwww I had to watch it twice. I miss Buster.


  They leave such a big gap when they're gone! Did Buster have a role in any of your funny family stories?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> They leave such a big gap when they're gone! Did Buster have a role in any of your funny family stories?


Buster would start barking and howling anytime DH came outside. He thought Dh was going on a ride on 4 wheeler. Buster loved to try to keep up but would usually hitch a ride back home. His legs were so short that when he was 9 months old he fell in the deep end of the pool . I just heard a bloop and looked back and saw him going under. I had to drag in by the neck out of the water.
He liked to sun on the diving board. I just miss him being around. He was always waiting at my door so he could slip inside. He had done that many times and I didn't know it. I could hear him coming down the stairs after he had taken a nap in one of the beds. :shock: :lol: The kids want another Bassett hound but right now Otis is the king.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

WCK did you see this?http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-311724-1.html 
Do you sale Knitpicks yarn? I just saw where they are in Vancouver WA.


----------



## west coast kitty

joeysomma said:


> I am glad my Packer Cat is back as my avatar. Packers just won. 26 to 21. Headed to Seattle next week.


He's been a lucky mascot :thumbup: Glad your team won.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> yes they did yea and hubby told me Rogers played.
> 
> Having Chicken Marsla in the crock pot.
> 
> Joey temps above 30 wow heat wave.


Turkey Cacciatore for us tonight; I'm still using up frozen turkey from Christmas.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Looks like France is po'd.
> http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/nationworld/chi-france-rally-20150111-story.html


So they should be and all other countries. A German newspaper that reprinted the Charlie cartoons was firebombed last night and there are more threats from Islamic militants. All countries should be taking stronger steps to root these militant groups out.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Turkey Cacciatore for us tonight; I'm still using up frozen turkey from Christmas.


I was going to do Cacciatore with chicken, but rethought it as have ingredance for Marlsa. Never thought of using Turkey will have to try that .


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Buster would start barking and howling anytime DH came outside. He thought Dh was going on a ride on 4 wheeler. Buster loved to try to keep up but would usually hitch a ride back home. His legs were so short that when he was 9 months old he fell in the deep end of the pool . I just heard a bloop and looked back and saw him going under. I had to drag in by the neck out of the water.
> He liked to sun on the diving board. I just miss him being around. He was always waiting at my door so he could slip inside. He had done that many times and I didn't know it. I could hear him coming down the stairs after he had taken a nap in one of the beds. :shock: :lol: The kids want another Bassett hound but right now Otis is the king.


I can imagine him sunning himself on the diving board! I think dogs like sunning themselves as much as cats do. I hope the kids get another basset hound and Otis can teach him the family ropes.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> That's a smart dog, but it does seem to be teasing him to drag it out so long
> 
> http://faithtap.com/1162/jumpy-the-dogs-123-routine/


he has more patience then some people.


----------



## SQM

I am disgusted that the US did not send anyone to Paris this weekend. (Holder was there but attended some other meeting. Yeah.)


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK did you see this?http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-311724-1.html
> Do you sale Knitpicks yarn? I just saw where they are in Vancouver WA.


Wow - that makes my little shop look like a closet :shock: and 60 shops in the same road!

I know Knitpicks sells on-line to Canadians but I don't think they wholesale to any of our yarn stores. I've never seen any of their yarns. Do you use a lot of their yarns?


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> Buster would start barking and howling anytime DH came outside. He thought Dh was going on a ride on 4 wheeler. Buster loved to try to keep up but would usually hitch a ride back home. His legs were so short that when he was 9 months old he fell in the deep end of the pool . I just heard a bloop and looked back and saw him going under. I had to drag in by the neck out of the water.
> He liked to sun on the diving board. I just miss him being around. He was always waiting at my door so he could slip inside. He had done that many times and I didn't know it. I could hear him coming down the stairs after he had taken a nap in one of the beds. :shock: :lol: The kids want another Bassett hound but right now Otis is the king.


the way you discribe him I would miss him too.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> Looks like France is po'd.
> http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/nationworld/chi-france-rally-20150111-story.html


Isn't it something wish our country would do that . Just get together on something.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> I was going to do Cacciatore with chicken, but rethought it as have ingredance for Marlsa. Never thought of using Turkey will have to try that .


And I'll have to try Turkey Marsala; I still have about 6 packs of leftover turkey in the freezer.


----------



## theyarnlady

Oh can't you just see what would happen if we all got in that shop. There would be nothing left on the walls.


----------



## theyarnlady

SQM said:


> I am disgusted that the US did not send anyone to Paris this weekend. (Holder was there but attended some other meeting. Yeah.)


I did not know that now that is a sad state of affairs.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> And I'll have to try Turkey Marsala; I still have about 6 packs of leftover turkey in the freezer.


wow that much how big was your Turkey?


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> he has more patience then some people.


Much more patience than I do. One of DH's brothers has a reputation for being difficult. The first (and only) time I went to the ranch spring branding my job was to give shots to the newly created little steers. The shots had to go into a hip or shoulder muscle and BIL would always tell me the opposite of where I was positioning the needle. After the 3rd time, I looked at him and asked him how his hip was doing -- he shut up after that.

I hated the whole experience though and all the other years I helped with the food and babies and stayed away from the corrals.


----------



## west coast kitty

SQM said:


> I am disgusted that the US did not send anyone to Paris this weekend. (Holder was there but attended some other meeting. Yeah.)


It is surprising that he wouldn't have attended the march if he was already in the city. The public safety meetings that Holder is attending didn't start until after the march.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Much more patience than I do. One of DH's brothers has a reputation for being difficult. The first (and only) time I went to the ranch spring branding my job was to give shots to the newly created little steers. The shots had to go into a hip or shoulder muscle and BIL would always tell me the opposite of where I was positioning the needle. After the 3rd time, I looked at him and asked him how his hip was doing -- he shut up after that.
> 
> I hated the whole experience though and all the other years I helped with the food and babies and stayed away from the corrals.


Oh good reply I would have been on the ground laughing. Can't say as I blame you for not wanting to do it again. But bet if you did he would have thought twice before telling you anything.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> wow that much how big was your Turkey?


It was just over 12 lb. DH likes white and I like dark meat but there is always so much left and I don't want it to get dry so I divide it up into small packs and freeze. I still have the carcass in the freezer along with the New Year duck and will make soup sometime.


----------



## theyarnlady

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-311727-1.html#6663427

you have to go look at these scarfs.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> It was just over 12 lb. DH likes white and I like dark meat but there is always so much left and I don't want it to get dry so I divide it up into small packs and freeze. I still have the carcass in the freezer along with the New Year duck and will make soup sometime.


That Turkey would keep us eating for a whole year

Do you make soup with the duck? or what do you make with it.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-311727-1.html#6663427
> 
> you have to go look at these scarfs.


They were amazing, imagine the work that went into some of them.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> That Turkey would keep us eating for a whole year
> 
> Do you make soup with the duck? or what do you make with it.


I'll make soup out of both carcasses. I've never made soup with duck before but I think it should just make the flavour a little stronger.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> They were amazing, imagine the work that went into some of them.


I know I would not even had the imagination to thing of what some where done. I was really impress with them. Would be fun to try and do something like that. Like a dog, or fish on I could go on and on. But the doing now thats a different story.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Oh good reply I would have been on the ground laughing. Can't say as I blame you for not wanting to do it again. But bet if you did he would have thought twice before telling you anything.


I guess a lot of families have someone like him. He always picked on the younger kids and is quick to take advantage of others. It was a rude awakening for him when DH and the other younger kids grew up enough to put him in his place.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> I know I would not even had the imagination to thing of what some where done. I was really impress with them. Would be fun to try and do something like that. Like a dog, or fish on I could go on and on. But the doing now thats a different story.


Maybe one of your next year Christmas projects?


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> I'll make soup out of both carcasses. I've never made soup with duck before but I think it should just make the flavour a little stronger.


what will you make with it?


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Maybe one of your next year Christmas projects?


Oh you are making me laugh I still am working on DIL's sweater . On selves now , may finish by spring.  If I started that I would be doing it for how many years who knows.


----------



## WendyBee

I wish we had a leader like Bibi Netanyahu. I love that man.


----------



## SQM

WendyBee said:


> I wish we had a leader like Bibi Netanyahu. I love that man.


My observant friends tell me he is very popular in Israel. He is tough.


----------



## theyarnlady

WendyBee said:


> I wish we had a leader like Bibi Netanyahu. I love that man.


wouldn't that be nice. Or Golda Meir I admired her.


----------



## WendyBee

theyarnlady said:


> Oh you are making me laugh I still am working on DIL's sweater . On selves now , may finish by spring.  If I started that I would be doing it for how many years who knows.


I`m working on a hat for me. I hope to finish it by this evening. It`s black with a blue stripe. I got the yarn from my stash bin.


----------



## SQM

theyarnlady said:


> wouldn't that be nice. Or Golda Meir I admired her.


She was the best. Would not take any bleep if she were alive today.


----------



## theyarnlady

SQM said:


> She was the best. Would not take any bleep if she were alive today.


Your so right. She stood up for what she believed in and did not back down. When someone came against her and what she beleived., she was a lion and boy she could roar


----------



## Country Bumpkins

joeysomma said:


> I am glad my Packer Cat is back as my avatar. Packers just won. 26 to 21. Headed to Seattle next week.


Are you a cheese head? :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> So they should be and all other countries. A German newspaper that reprinted the Charlie cartoons was firebombed last night and there are more threats from Islamic militants. All countries should be taking stronger steps to root these militant groups out.


Yes I agree!


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> Are you a cheese head? :lol:


Yes she is and so am I . I am a wedge of Chedder myself. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady

WendyBee said:


> I`m working on a hat for me. I hope to finish it by this evening. It`s black with a blue stripe. I got the yarn from my stash bin.


show us . Oh my gosh WEBE black yarn . I hate having to knit black yarn. I can't even till when I drop a stitch. :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes I agree!


I did not hear that. All of the countries should come together and put a end to this madness. They keep getting stronger and stronger.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

SQM said:


> I am disgusted that the US did not send anyone to Paris this weekend. (Holder was there but attended some other meeting. Yeah.)


 Me too.

:|


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Wow - that makes my little shop look like a closet :shock: and 60 shops in the same road!
> 
> I know Knitpicks sells on-line to Canadians but I don't think they wholesale to any of our yarn stores. I've never seen any of their yarns. Do you use a lot of their yarns?


I was very impressed with the yarn. I can't believe so many shops they have. I can't even have one closer than 45 miles from me.
I only order about once a year from KnitPicks. Sock yarns mostly. I didn't know they were in WA. I just wondered if you bought from them. I think you are right about them not selling wholesale.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> the way you discribe him I would miss him too.


He was a good friend. I don't think we have allowed our selves to grieve for him.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> It was just over 12 lb. DH likes white and I like dark meat but there is always so much left and I don't want it to get dry so I divide it up into small packs and freeze. I still have the carcass in the freezer along with the New Year duck and will make soup sometime.


That will make some good broth. I have used all of my broth from the turkey. I used the last in my bisque for Christmas. I don't like it very fishy so I used turkey broth instead. I still have one package of turkey in my freezer. Maybe more dumplings. My 12 yo was disappointed we didn't save him dumplings. He always asks me if I have any left for him. Do you make dumplings with your turkey?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-311727-1.html#6663427
> 
> you have to go look at these scarfs.


I saw them They are all cute. I would like to make the fox one with furry yarn .


----------



## Country Bumpkins

WendyBee said:


> I wish we had a leader like Bibi Netanyahu. I love that man.


I do too WeBee.


----------



## west coast kitty

WendyBee said:


> I wish we had a leader like Bibi Netanyahu. I love that man.


He stands up for what he believes in and people know what to expect from him. He is a good defender of Israel and won't sell them out to the UN.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> wouldn't that be nice. Or Golda Meir I admired her.


I did too, she had real strength of character and was an amazing leader during some of Israel's most difficult times. I remember she had a quote about the Arabs all having a place to retreat to but the Israelis had to fight for their country or end up in the sea. I really hope there are enough strong leaders in the UN now to support Israel to counter those that are pushing for Palestinian statehood at Israel's expense.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Yes she is and so am I . I am a wedge of Chedder myself. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: Love aged cheddar! Your state must have a wonderful selection of cheeses. I take a container of cheese and veggies to work with me every day and graze.


----------



## SQM

west coast kitty said:


> He stands up for what he believes in and people know what to expect from him. He is a good defender of Israel and won't sell them out to the UN.


I hate the UN. Has been anti-Israel from almost the beginning. Did you know that UNICEF would help any country but Israel?


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I was very impressed with the yarn. I can't believe so many shops they have. I can't even have one closer than 45 miles from me.
> I only order about once a year from KnitPicks. Sock yarns mostly. I didn't know they were in WA. I just wondered if you bought from them. I think you are right about them not selling wholesale.


From what I've read on KP, lots of people love their yarns and they seem to offer free shipping without having to make too big of an order.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> That will make some good broth. I have used all of my broth from the turkey. I used the last in my bisque for Christmas. I don't like it very fishy so I used turkey broth instead. I still have one package of turkey in my freezer. Maybe more dumplings. My 12 yo was disappointed we didn't save him dumplings. He always asks me if I have any left for him. Do you make dumplings with your turkey?


No, I've become a lazy cook and don't make things that take too much prep time any more. If I have it, I add left over rice or pasta to the soup and if not then it's just the veggies. After I retire for the second time, I will start making special recipes again.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I saw them They are all cute. I would like to make the fox one with furry yarn .


Then it would look like a fur collar :thumbup: - you should go ahead and make it.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> I did too, she had real strength of character and was an amazing leader during some of Israel's most difficult times. I remember she had a quote about the Arabs all having a place to retreat to but the Israelis had to fight for their country or end up in the sea. I really hope there are enough strong leaders in the UN now to support Israel to counter those that are pushing for Palestinian statehood at Israel's expense.


Oh me too. Why would we ever want to stand up with the side that support terrorism.


----------



## west coast kitty

SQM said:


> I hate the UN. Has been anti-Israel from almost the beginning. Did you know that UNICEF would help any country but Israel?


I stopped giving UNICEF donations a long time ago, they were way too political in their projects. There are many more worthy organizations that support children and families.


----------



## SQM

I just read on FB the following question:

When Jews are attacked in France - the world supports them. But when Jews are attacked in Israel, why are the Jews blamed?


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: Love aged cheddar! Your state must have a wonderful selection of cheeses. I take a container of cheese and veggies to work with me every day and graze.


Oh me too I graze so much it is udderly redick u less. 
Oh yes I love smoke chedder and smoke gouda are two of my favorites at the moment. I just bought 5 year aged chedder to try. We are also getting more people growing grapes and producing wine. My favorite is River Gold from a place near here. Also up north a winery that makes the best apple wine.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

SQM said:


> I just read on FB the following question:
> 
> When Jews are attacked in France - the world supports them. But when Jews are attacked in Israel, why are the Jews blamed?


http://www.facebook.com/jerusalemprayerteam?fref=pb&hc_location=profile_browser
This is a good facebook page.


----------



## theyarnlady

SQM said:


> I just read on FB the following question:
> 
> When Jews are attacked in France - the world supports them. But when Jews are attacked in Israel, why are the Jews blamed?[/quote
> 
> Because there is a hatered for the Jewish people since the begining . KNow the world is turning their back on them. I think it is because of what is happening in the middle east. Other countrys seem to be afraid of upsetting the Arab race. So sit on the fence and do nothing.
> 
> I have been watching series on history channel of world war two. I can not believe what I am seeing. There are things being shown that I never knew. But the things that made me cry were the concentration camps and the bodies stack up and those who were alive were not really alive their eyes look so empty and the children those tiny little children. I could not believe what I was seeing. Yes I knew it happen, I had a friend whose father had pictures he took of the horrors there. But to see it on film I have no words for it.


----------



## SQM

theyarnlady said:


> SQM said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just read on FB the following question:
> 
> When Jews are attacked in France - the world supports them. But when Jews are attacked in Israel, why are the Jews blamed?[/quote
> 
> Because there is a hatered for the Jewish people since the begining . KNow the world is turning their back on them. I think it is because of what is happening in the middle east. Other countrys seem to be afraid of upsetting the Arab race. So sit on the fence and do nothing.
> 
> I have been watching series on history channel of world war two. I can not believe what I am seeing. There are things being shown that I never knew. But the things that made me cry were the concentration camps and the bodies stack up and those who were alive were not really alive their eyes look so empty and the children those tiny little children. I could not believe what I was seeing. Yes I knew it happen, I had a friend whose father had pictures he took of the horrors there. But to see it on film I have no words for it.
> 
> 
> 
> That is the shadow I was born under. I think it is important for all people to see what you saw and how low "civilized" humans can go.
Click to expand...


----------



## theyarnlady

SQM said:


> That is the shadow I was born under. I think it is important for all people to see what you saw and how low "civilized" humans can go.


You are so right about that. How could we as a world have allowed it to go on so long. Yes I have heard it how no one knew it was happening. That is just crazy, the burning of human flesh, or the trains with humans being loaded in to box cars, the people who drove those trains. It makes no sense to me. Why was it allowed to happen for that long. I can not understand how the people under Hilter could follow this man when they saw what he was doing they to me were just as evil as he was. 
Your right SQM everyone should be required to see those films.


----------



## theyarnlady

Off for a bit back later about 9 or so have to get something done here like knit a bit on the seleves of the christmas birthday next year sweater.


----------



## Jokim

bonbf3 said:


> Hi, everybody. I'm just stopping in for a quick hello. It's freezing here in Georgia, as I'm sure it is for all of you.
> 
> I hope you had a merry Christmas. We did - very busy, still putting beds back together!! I'll be back when my house is in order. Or when I can't stand to look at it any more!
> 
> I miss you all. Sweet dreams.
> Love,
> Bonnie


Well........... welcome back, Bonnie! Missed you and looking forward to chatting with you again.♥ :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim

west coast kitty said:


> Mine sure is Jokim! I'm so very lucky to have such a great husband and partner!


Mine too....♥ :XD:


----------



## Jokim

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: Sometimes they all need that cuff - or the Gibbs head slap


 :thumbup: Keeps 'em focused! ;-)


----------



## Jokim

joeysomma said:


> I am glad my Packer Cat is back as my avatar. Packers just won. 26 to 21. Headed to Seattle next week.


Yay Packers! :thumbup: I was rooting for them too, Joeys! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim

west coast kitty said:


> So they should be and all other countries. A German newspaper that reprinted the Charlie cartoons was firebombed last night and there are more threats from Islamic militants. All countries should be taking stronger steps to root these militant groups out.


It might be too late, they're so deeply mired in pc.


----------



## Jokim

west coast kitty said:


> It is surprising that he wouldn't have attended the march if he was already in the city. The public safety meetings that Holder is attending didn't start until after the march.


A lot of people are wondering about the US absence from that march.


----------



## SQM

Jokim said:


> It might be too late, they're so deeply mired in pc.


I think about your point because anti-semitism has been very bad in France for 15 years. I don't think it is PC - but money and oil that keeps others from stopping the jihadist. Or else maybe we are trying our best but they are more clever. Yikes.


----------



## Jokim

WendyBee said:


> I wish we had a leader like Bibi Netanyahu. I love that man.


You and me both, WendyBee! A man who loves his country and has his head on straight! :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Quiz http://braintest.sommer-sommer.com/en/?data=NjksMzE%3D I am 54 , 46. Equal brain. Both my dd and I are the same.


----------



## Jokim

SQM said:


> I think about your point because anti-semitism has been very bad in France for 15 years. I don't think it is PC - but money and oil that keeps others from stopping the jihadist. Or else maybe we are trying our best but they are more clever. Yikes.


Fear hiding behind 'pc skirts'?


----------



## Jokim

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quiz http://braintest.sommer-sommer.com/en/?data=NjksMzE%3D I am 54 , 46. Equal brain. Both my dd and I are the same.


Left brain more than 2X than right brain.


----------



## SQM

Jokim said:


> Fear hiding behind 'pc skirts'?


What is behind PC skirts? Why would our gov't choose political correctness over containing mass murderers?


----------



## Jokim

SQM said:


> What is behind PC skirts? Why would our gov't choose political correctness over containing mass murderers?


Not our gov't but the French, and the Euro countries where there is a growing Moslem population and sharia law has spheres of influence. In France, there are 'no go' zones where sharia law is in effect, non-Moslems are not safe and police are in danger of being attacked. Perhaps the authorities feel they are becoming powerless to control this growing issue. JMHO
I would certainly hope that the authorities will continue to pursue the people responsible for this atrocity.


----------



## Knit crazy

west coast kitty said:


> It is surprising that he wouldn't have attended the march if he was already in the city. The public safety meetings that Holder is attending didn't start until after the march.


There is a strong pro-Muslim sentiment in our White House. I heard today that France was insulted. I guess Obama is not only pro-Muslim but terribly unconcerned with others feelings. He truly fits the profile of a narcissist personality disorder - no empathy.


----------



## bonbf3

WendyBee said:


> I wish we had a leader like Bibi Netanyahu. I love that man.


I agree. I just jumped on here tonight so you've probably been talking about this. Can you believe that obama didn't go to France with all the other world leaders? And then he sent - say it isn't so - Eric Holder????!!!! And Holder left BEFORE the march. Are we thumbing our noses at the rest of the world, or what?

Yes - I'm back, cussin' and spittin' in 2015!


----------



## bonbf3

Thanks, Jokim - I've missed you all. CB your new avatar is beautiful! Did you make it?

It sure is good to be back. I haven't read any pages but this one. No hope of catching up, so I hope everyone's doing well. I'm not really spittin' and cussin' unless prompted by politics. Otherwise, I'll try not to diminish the classiness of Denim!! And pearls.


----------



## Knit crazy

WendyBee said:


> I`m working on a hat for me. I hope to finish it by this evening. It`s black with a blue stripe. I got the yarn from my stash bin.


Unfortunately, I had to frog about 8 inches today. I knit on my project until Downton Abbey started.


----------



## bonbf3

Knit crazy said:


> There is a strong pro-Muslim sentiment in our White House. I heard today that France was insulted. I guess Obama is not only pro-Muslim but terribly unconcerned with others feelings. He truly fits the profile of a narcissist personality disorder - no empathy.


No wonder France was insulted. Greta wrote an interesting comment on FB about it. She was horrified that Obama didn't go. She reminded us in hwe column that the French President was the first to come here after 9/11. (I think he came here - or in some way made the first gesture of support toward us.) I wonder if we have any friends left around the world.


----------



## Knit crazy

Jokim said:


> It might be too late, they're so deeply mired in pc.


All of Europe has ignored the terror issue for so long that it has become a wildfire. I am glad that Parisians are marching in protest. What happens in the next week or two will be interesting. Does anyone remember when Algeria was a French colony? Algerians began an uprising as I recall and France got their behinds whipped trying to put down the uprising. I think France began at that time to be afraid of confronting dissent. They also have a different outlook on some things than Americans. That is evident in how our revolution occurred and how it ended and how theirs was handled. Look at the problems Canada has had with Quebec. The English/Scottish/Irish/Norwegian temperaments are different tha the French. These differences determine how people react to threats. All have been incredibly brave, but tolerance for dissent and rule breaking is different, I think.

I hope France takes steps to deal with so many Arabs that have not really adapted to French culture. Outlawing the use of head coverings by Arab women would be a start and would begin westernizing the radical Islamic sects. I am sure Netanyahu gave the French some advice on security.


----------



## WendyBee

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quiz http://braintest.sommer-sommer.com/en/?data=NjksMzE%3D I am 54 , 46. Equal brain. Both my dd and I are the same.


I`m 50/50
Does that make me ambidextrous?
Yay I spelled ambidextrous correctly.....in your face spell checker!!!
:mrgreen:


----------



## Jokim

Knit crazy said:


> All of Europe has ignored the terror issue for so long that it has become a wildfire. I am glad that Parisians are marching in protest. What happens in the next week or two will be interesting. Does anyone remember when Algeria was a French colony? Algerians began an uprising as I recall and France got their behinds whipped trying to put down the uprising. I think France began at that time to be afraid of confronting dissent. They also have a different outlook on some things than Americans. That is evident in how our revolution occurred and how it ended and how theirs was handled. Look at the problems Canada has had with Quebec. The English/Scottish/Irish/Norwegian temperaments are different tha the French. These differences determine how people react to threats. All have been incredibly brave, but tolerance for dissent and rule breaking is different, I think.
> 
> I hope France takes steps to deal with so many Arabs that have not really adapted to French culture. Outlawing the use of head coverings by Arab women would be a start and would begin westernizing the radical Islamic sects. I am sure Netanyahu gave the French some advice on security.


Allowing the 'no go' zones , where Moslems live under sharia law and secular French authorities have no jurisdiction, to exist is a grave problem. Who knows what plots are hatched in these neighborhoods and how many young people are recruited by the jihadists. On a national scale, it seems suicidal. Future of the French culture is at stake.
Many other Euro countries are in the same predicament (vis a vis the Moslems), as France. Germany, Sweden, Belgium, even the Swiss, have growing Moslem populations. This atrocity has opened the world's eyes to the Islamist threat, but where does it go from here?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

bonbf3 said:


> I agree. I just jumped on here tonight so you've probably been talking about this. Can you believe that obama didn't go to France with all the other world leaders? And then he sent - say it isn't so - Eric Holder????!!!! And Holder left BEFORE the march. Are we thumbing our noses at the rest of the world, or what?
> 
> Yes - I'm back, cussin' and spittin' in 2015!


I am glad you are back we need some cussin't and spitting to start out the year. Ptttooooey! :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, Jokim - I've missed you all. CB your new avatar is beautiful! Did you make it?
> 
> It sure is good to be back. I haven't read any pages but this one. No hope of catching up, so I hope everyone's doing well. I'm not really spittin' and cussin' unless prompted by politics. Otherwise, I'll try not to diminish the classiness of Denim!! And pearls.


No Bonn I didn't make my avatar. My dh's Grandmother did years ago. I inherited it. My mil didn't want the box of junk. Yay me I got the prize with her crochet. 
You will have a hard time checking up. We have been chatty. :shock:


----------



## SQM

Jokim said:


> Allowing the 'no go' zones , where Moslems live under sharia law and secular French authorities have no jurisdiction, to exist is a grave problem. Who knows what plots are hatched in these neighborhoods and how many young people are recruited by the jihadists. On a national scale, it seems suicidal. Future of the French culture is at stake.


You got it!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Knit crazy said:


> Unfortunately, I had to frog about 8 inches today. I knit on my project until Downton Abbey started.


You can't do anything but watch when Downton is on. I have to look at every single thing to fully enjoy the show. I love everything about the show. I was born in the wrong era.


----------



## Jokim

Good nite everyone! It's been a long day, the party's over and every body's gone home..........  ;-) &#9829;


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Oh me too I graze so much it is udderly redick u less.
> Oh yes I love smoke chedder and smoke gouda are two of my favorites at the moment. I just bought 5 year aged chedder to try. We are also getting more people growing grapes and producing wine. My favorite is River Gold from a place near here. Also up north a winery that makes the best apple wine.


Grazing is udderly the way to go, can grab a quick bite between customers and isn't messy.

We tried an apple smoked cheddar (from Britain) last week, it was so good. But a very small wedge was just over $9 so won't be buying it too often. Both Canadian and imported cheese is quite expensive in Canada (all our dairy products are) because of supply management - dairy farmers have to buy quotas and only a limited amount of milk can be sold commercially.

The Valley does have a few cheese makers and we're starting to get more variety; they have a some good soft cheeses, but so far I don't care for most of their hard cheese. We do have some fantastic wineries in the area though and the wind industry is growing. Most are excellent white wines with only a few red choices (reds are my favourite). We do have an excellent blackberry wine.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> You can't do anything but watch when Downton is on. I have to look at every single thing to fully enjoy the show. I love everything about the show. I was born in the wrong era.


yes you can you will just havae to rip and rip after wards that is all.


----------



## theyarnlady

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, Jokim - I've missed you all. CB your new avatar is beautiful! Did you make it?
> 
> It sure is good to be back. I haven't read any pages but this one. No hope of catching up, so I hope everyone's doing well. I'm not really spittin' and cussin' unless prompted by politics. Otherwise, I'll try not to diminish the classiness of Denim!! And pearls.


Oh i have miss your cussing and spittin lady yea your back.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quiz http://braintest.sommer-sommer.com/en/?data=NjksMzE%3D I am 54 , 46. Equal brain. Both my dd and I are the same.


I'm also equal brain; 49 and 51


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Grazing is udderly the way to go, can grab a quick bite between customers and isn't messy.
> 
> We tried an apple smoked cheddar (from Britain) last week, it was so good. But a very small wedge was just over $9 so won't be buying it too often. Both Canadian and imported cheese is quite expensive in Canada (all our dairy products are) because of supply management - dairy farmers have to buy quotas and only a limited amount of milk can be sold commercially.
> 
> The Valley does have a few cheese makers and we're starting to get more variety; they have a some good soft cheeses, but so far I don't care for most of their hard cheese. We do have some fantastic wineries in the area though and the wind industry is growing. Most are excellent white wines with only a few red choices (reds are my favourite). We do have an excellent blackberry wine.


Apple smoked chedder that sounds interesting. Well we will just have to make you a box of cheese up for you, no one should have to go without cheese. I am more into white wind. But blackberry sounds interesting.


----------



## theyarnlady

Did I read that right you retired then started working again. The reason for that is because it is a yarn shop? When do you think you will retire from that job?


----------



## west coast kitty

bonbf3 said:


> I agree. I just jumped on here tonight so you've probably been talking about this. Can you believe that obama didn't go to France with all the other world leaders? And then he sent - say it isn't so - Eric Holder????!!!! And Holder left BEFORE the march. Are we thumbing our noses at the rest of the world, or what?
> 
> Yes - I'm back, cussin' and spittin' in 2015!


Yay Bonnie! PTooooey and $#)@)@([email protected]**^


----------



## Country Bumpkins

WendyBee said:


> I`m 50/50
> Does that make me ambidextrous?
> Yay I spelled ambidextrous correctly.....in your face spell checker!!!
> :mrgreen:


You sound well balanced in the mind department WeBee. And a great speller!


----------



## west coast kitty

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, Jokim - I've missed you all. CB your new avatar is beautiful! Did you make it?
> 
> It sure is good to be back. I haven't read any pages but this one. No hope of catching up, so I hope everyone's doing well. I'm not really spittin' and cussin' unless prompted by politics. Otherwise, I'll try not to diminish the classiness of Denim!! And pearls.


Bonnie we had an udderly good time for several pages a week or so ago, it showed how classy we really are. You would have to work pretty hard to diminish Denim classiness :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Bonnie we had an udderly good time for several pages a week or so ago, it showed how classy we really are. You would have to work pretty hard to diminish Denim classiness :XD:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:

wipe out on the floor here.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Apple smoked chedder that sounds interesting. Well we will just have to make you a box of cheese up for you, no one should have to go without cheese. I am more into white wind. But blackberry sounds interesting.


Y'all make me hungry every night talking about yummy food. We love cheese but I know it doesn't compare to WI cheese. The cows down here are for beef. Udderly impossible to get cheese from here.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> Y'all make me hungry every night talking about yummy food. We love cheese but I know it doesn't compare to WI cheese. The cows down here are for beef. Udderly impossible to get cheese from here.


Well I should think it is more then udderly im poss abell. i mean rally I rather not see udders on a good steak myself.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Bonnie we had an udderly good time for several pages a week or so ago, it showed how classy we really are. You would have to work pretty hard to diminish Denim classiness :XD:


I don't know which is my udder favorite cartoon. Maybe the be kind to udders is my fav. :lol: :lol: :lol: We are classy .


----------



## theyarnlady

Are we going to udderly go off again???


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Are we going to udderly go off again???


Better than going the udder way. :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

I had to take a break from my udder sock. I was messing up the cable.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't know which is my udder favorite cartoon. Maybe the be kind to udders is my fav. :lol: :lol: :lol: We are classy .


Gees now we have to name shows and cartoons . Udder the noon day sun??


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> You sound well balanced in the mind department WeBee. And a great speller!


Well I for one am glad you have a well balanced mind to. Someone has to have one on here. Not that the udders can't balance, but you do it with out the bouncing .


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> I had to take a break from my udder sock. I was messing up the cable.


Oh no not an udder mess up. You can't have one without the udder.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Oh no not an udder mess up. You can't have one without the udder.


Where is WCK ?She has udderly disappeared. She must be looking for udder pics.


----------



## theyarnlady

She can always find udders to replace the udder ones. 
She is so udderly good at that.


----------



## theyarnlady

Hey thats a song "Can't have one without the Udder" heard that some where.


----------



## west coast kitty

Knit crazy said:


> All of Europe has ignored the terror issue for so long that it has become a wildfire. I am glad that Parisians are marching in protest. What happens in the next week or two will be interesting. Does anyone remember when Algeria was a French colony? Algerians began an uprising as I recall and France got their behinds whipped trying to put down the uprising. I think France began at that time to be afraid of confronting dissent. They also have a different outlook on some things than Americans. That is evident in how our revolution occurred and how it ended and how theirs was handled. Look at the problems Canada has had with Quebec. The English/Scottish/Irish/Norwegian temperaments are different tha the French. These differences determine how people react to threats. All have been incredibly brave, but tolerance for dissent and rule breaking is different, I think.
> 
> I hope France takes steps to deal with so many Arabs that have not really adapted to French culture. Outlawing the use of head coverings by Arab women would be a start and would begin westernizing the radical Islamic sects. I am sure Netanyahu gave the French some advice on security.


I think France's colonization of N. Africa gave it closer ties to the Muslim world. France does have more of a Latin temperament than northern European countries but they're not alone in believing that multi-culturalism wouldn't cause problems if allowed to expand beyond homes and social clubs. Sweden, UK, Netherlands and Germany have all experienced the same problems with it actually being dangerous for non-Muslims to enter some of their communities.

As far as Quebec and ROC (Rest of Canada) is concerned, that too is really a problem of our own making. Wolfe beat Montcalm on the Plains of Abraham and I believe it was appropriate to allow Quebec to keep their traditions and culture, but it was a total mistake to give them so much influence in the federal government and over the ROC. The problem got worse as a succession of both liberal and conservative federal govt made multiple concessions to Quebec.

Hopefully the lesson that all countries and regions learn from this is that if many concessions are made to special interest groups, they will continue to demand more and more. And sometimes they will become violent if they don't get their way. I think this is true for all special interest groups, not just ethnic or cultural groups.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Hey thats a song "Can't have one without the Udder" heard that some where.


Bhhahahahaha Bonn, Janie and LL are going to think we have udderly lost our mind when they get back from Fl and Mobile .


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Hey thats a song "Can't have one without the Udder" heard that some where.


I've been missing out while writing to KC on udder matters!

But here's your song


----------



## west coast kitty

Jokim said:


> Allowing the 'no go' zones , where Moslems live under sharia law and secular French authorities have no jurisdiction, to exist is a grave problem. Who knows what plots are hatched in these neighborhoods and how many young people are recruited by the jihadists. On a national scale, it seems suicidal. Future of the French culture is at stake.
> Many other Euro countries are in the same predicament (vis a vis the Moslems), as France. Germany, Sweden, Belgium, even the Swiss, have growing Moslem populations. This atrocity has opened the world's eyes to the Islamist threat, but where does it go from here?


Birmingham in England has a large no-go zone. There are even signs threatening people from walking dogs in some areas.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> I think France's colonization of N. Africa gave it closer ties to the Muslim world. France does have more of a Latin temperament than northern European countries but they're not alone in believing that multi-culturalism wouldn't cause problems if allowed to expand beyond homes and social clubs. Sweden, UK, Netherlands and Germany have all experienced the same problems with it actually being dangerous for non-Muslims to enter some of their communities.
> 
> As far as Quebec and ROC (Rest of Canada) is concerned, that too is really a problem of our own making. Wolfe beat Montcalm on the Plains of Abraham and I believe it was appropriate to allow Quebec to keep their traditions and culture, but it was a total mistake to give them so much influence in the federal government and over the ROC. The problem got worse as a succession of both liberal and conservative federal govt made multiple concessions to Quebec.
> 
> Hopefully the lesson that all countries and regions learn from this is that if many concessions are made to special interest groups, they will continue to demand more and more. And sometimes they will become violent if they don't get their way. I think this is true for all special interest groups, not just ethnic or cultural groups.


I never knew that thanks for the information.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Apple smoked chedder that sounds interesting. Well we will just have to make you a box of cheese up for you, no one should have to go without cheese. I am more into white wind. But blackberry sounds interesting.


I'm never without cheese, the special cheeses are for treats and the regular grocery store cheddar is for grazing at work. We have a lot of blackberries so it's good to see them used, the wine is good but on the sweet side so 1 glass is enough for me.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Birmingham in England has a large no-go zone. There are even signs threatening people from walking dogs in some areas.


Oh my gosh they can control a country within a country. Why was this even allowed to begin with? Shades of Germany during ww2 it would seem.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> I've been missing out while writing to KC on udder matters!
> 
> But here's your song
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well shut my gums that is it.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> I'm never without cheese, the special cheeses are for treats and the regular grocery store cheddar is for grazing at work. We have a lot of blackberries so it's good to see them used, the wine is good but on the sweet side so 1 glass is enough for me.


but it does sound interesting. Son brought me huckleberry jam back from trip out west. Oh it is so so good.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

We had a missionary from Sri Lanka at church today. He and his wife just got back. He was telling about the size of the country. It is about half the size of Arkansas . Arkansas has 2.2 million people. Sri Lanka has 22 million He said 99 per cent of the people are Muslim and 1% Christian. God is moving there and they are training new Christians to have home groups in their homes. It was very interesting . He had a unfinished basket with him. He said a woman that had lost her husband didn't have any way to make a living except to make the baskets to sell. She had been a Hindu for 58 years of her life. When the missionaries came to her and invited her to come to the church she came. Everything they offered her she took. Like prayers and a Bible. All of her friends told her her life was over to just kill herself because she had no life. She turned to Jesus and gave her live to Him. She was telling the Missionary the story and he told her he wanted to buy one of her baskets. She went inside her piece of a house and brought out an unfinished basket she was still working on. She said it represented her life that God is still working on and unfinished project.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> I'm never without cheese, the special cheeses are for treats and the regular grocery store cheddar is for grazing at work. We have a lot of blackberries so it's good to see them used, the wine is good but on the sweet side so 1 glass is enough for me.


Tell me I did not just post white wind. There she blows. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> I've been missing out while writing to KC on udder matters!
> 
> But here's your song
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh I think that was made it Northern Ar. About Mountain View . So udderly funny WCK!


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> We had a missionary from Sri Lanka at church today. He and his wife just got back. He was telling about the size of the country. It is about half the size of Arkansas . Arkansas has 2.2 million people. Sri Lanka has 22 million He said 99 per cent of the people are Muslim and 1% Christian. God is moving there and they are training new Christians to have home groups in their homes. It was very interesting . He had a unfinished basket with him. He said a woman that had lost her husband didn't have any way to make a living except to make the baskets to sell. She had been a Hindu for 58 years of her life. When the missionaries came to her and invited her to come to the church she came. Everything they offered her she took. Like prayers and a Bible. All of her friends told her her life was over to just kill herself because she had no life. She turned to Jesus and gave her live to Him. She was telling the Missionary the story and he told her he wanted to buy one of her baskets. She went inside her piece of a house and brought out an unfinished basket she was still working on. She said it represented her life that God is still working on and unfinished project.


Oh CB wow how good is that and how she explained the basket. Isn't that wonderful like you say God is good.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Did I read that right you retired then started working again. The reason for that is because it is a yarn shop? When do you think you will retire from that job?


I had an udderly good job for one of those dastardly oil companies in Calgary and then DH had a mid life crisis and decided NO MORE COLD WINTERS! So I gave notice that I would be moving on to the udderly idyllic Island lifestyle once we sold our acreage. I wasn't really old enough to retire so that was an udder exaggeration.

I didn't plan on the yarn shop - I was led (too long a story). I udderly questioned my sanity in taking it on since I had no retail experience at all and for the very first time ever DH was udderly speechless when I told him about it. But he really is a very good DH and has been a tremendous help in making it work.

But someday I will have to really retire and find some udder wonderful ways to spend my days.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I had to take a break from my udder sock. I was messing up the cable.


The good news is that your udder sock yarn finally came in :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh they can control a country within a country. Why was this even allowed to begin with? Shades of Germany during ww2 it would seem.


My dh has been raving all day about this. It has been on the news all day.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> The good news is that your udder sock yarn finally came in :thumbup:


I was so uddderly relieved that it finally came. I thought it was lost in the mail like my sister's boot toppers last year. Took 2 months to get them. Two pairs later. The second pair showed up before the udder pair did. :|


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> I had an udderly good job for one of those dastardly oil companies in Calgary and then DH had a mid life crisis and decided NO MORE COLD WINTERS! So I gave notice that I would be moving on to the udderly idyllic Island lifestyle once we sold our acreage. I wasn't really old enough to retire so that was an udder exaggeration.
> 
> I didn't plan on the yarn shop - I was led (too long a story). I udderly questioned my sanity in taking it on since I had no retail experience at all and for the very first time ever DH was udderly speechless when I told him about it. But he really is a very good DH and has been a tremendous help in making it work.
> 
> But someday I will have to really retire and find some udder wonderful ways to spend my days.


Well I am so udderly surprise to know that. Your DH has to be the most wonderful guy to help you do it.

I am also udderly bowl over at how may times you can use udder in one post.

If awards were handed out You would win the udder award for achiving the most udders of anyone.


----------



## theyarnlady

Well I can not udder enough words about your udder slippers showing up at your sisters home.


----------



## theyarnlady

Well it time to go to bed. so goodnight ricky good night herman, good night john boy, good night dobby , and good night to you WCk and CB.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> We had a missionary from Sri Lanka at church today. He and his wife just got back. He was telling about the size of the country. It is about half the size of Arkansas . Arkansas has 2.2 million people. Sri Lanka has 22 million He said 99 per cent of the people are Muslim and 1% Christian. God is moving there and they are training new Christians to have home groups in their homes. It was very interesting . He had a unfinished basket with him. He said a woman that had lost her husband didn't have any way to make a living except to make the baskets to sell. She had been a Hindu for 58 years of her life. When the missionaries came to her and invited her to come to the church she came. Everything they offered her she took. Like prayers and a Bible. All of her friends told her her life was over to just kill herself because she had no life. She turned to Jesus and gave her live to Him. She was telling the Missionary the story and he told her he wanted to buy one of her baskets. She went inside her piece of a house and brought out an unfinished basket she was still working on. She said it represented her life that God is still working on and unfinished project.


That's a beautiful message CB. Being a work in progress is a very good thing, gives us lots of opportunity for improvement.

I think I've mentioned that DH is Catholic. There are 2 Catholic churches here and 1 is a very old mission church and many of the parishioners are First Nations (our native Indians). A few years ago DH was asked to help them work out a plan to build a Hall and do repairs to the church (it needs to be approved by the local Tribes Council because the surrounding land was given to the Tribes).

The priest came from India and was having quite a lot of success in building better relationships with Tribes. After a couple of years his Bishop in India called him back to start a mission is a part of India that had no Christians. He now has 15 families forming his congregation and have a small building that is used for teaching school and a nurse comes in to help medical issues.

It's a full circle that he came from India to our little valley and then returned to India.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Tell me I did not just post white wind. There she blows. :lol: :lol:


 :XD: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> That's a beautiful message CB. Being a work in progress is a very good thing, gives us lots of opportunity for improvement.
> 
> I think I've mentioned that DH is Catholic. There are 2 Catholic churches here and 1 is a very old mission church and many of the parishioners are First Nations (our native Indians). A few years ago DH was asked to help them work out a plan to build a Hall and do repairs to the church (it needs to be approved by the local Tribes Council because the surrounding land was given to the Tribes).
> 
> The priest came from India and was having quite a lot of success in building better relationships with Tribes. After a couple of years his Bishop in India called him back to start a mission is a part of India that had no Christians. He now has 15 families forming his congregation and have a small building that is used for teaching school and a nurse comes in to help medical issues.
> 
> It's a full circle that he came from India to our little valley and then returned to India.


That is wonderful. Just think of the 15 families reaching out to others and spreading their love of Christ . Give me chills . We are His hands and feet. We also had a whole family Baptized today. I almost didn't go because of the freezing rain . But DD and I went and I was so blessed.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

I had fun tonight being silly WCK and Yarnie. The others on Denim will wish they had stayed up to see us lose our class. See you tomorrow. I hope you have a great day at work and sell yummy yarns tomorrow. Sweet dreams. XX &#9829;


----------



## Lukelucy

soloweygirl said:


> KPG, I just reminded LL that I accept packages of all shapes and sizes. Will also honor all requests to not return said packages. Just doing my part to keep Demin Country murder free. :XD: :XD:


Hi,

I am back. If there is anything I can send you, I will. We have not started yet. Just back from Florida. I can't read all that was written.


----------



## Knit crazy

Jokim said:


> Allowing the 'no go' zones , where Moslems live under sharia law and secular French authorities have no jurisdiction, to exist is a grave problem. Who knows what plots are hatched in these neighborhoods and how many young people are recruited by the jihadists. On a national scale, it seems suicidal. Future of the French culture is at stake.
> Many other Euro countries are in the same predicament (vis a vis the Moslems), as France. Germany, Sweden, Belgium, even the Swiss, have growing Moslem populations. This atrocity has opened the world's eyes to the Islamist threat, but where does it go from here?


It would also help if Obama would stop inviting the radical Muslims to the White House. They need to be surveiled, but not acknowledged by political leaders. If he is so determined to surround himself with Muslims they should be moderates promoting integration with the general population.

It would also help if no Imams were allowed to call themselves such or lead religious groups unless they have formal religious training. Many are just illiterate people calling themselves by that title.


----------



## Knitted by Nan

Country Bumpkins said:


> We had a missionary from Sri Lanka at church today. He and his wife just got back. He was telling about the size of the country. It is about half the size of Arkansas . Arkansas has 2.2 million people. Sri Lanka has 22 million He said 99 per cent of the people are Muslim and 1% Christian. God is moving there and they are training new Christians to have home groups in their homes. It was very interesting . He had a unfinished basket with him. He said a woman that had lost her husband didn't have any way to make a living except to make the baskets to sell. She had been a Hindu for 58 years of her life. When the missionaries came to her and invited her to come to the church she came. Everything they offered her she took. Like prayers and a Bible. All of her friends told her her life was over to just kill herself because she had no life. She turned to Jesus and gave her live to Him. She was telling the Missionary the story and he told her he wanted to buy one of her baskets. She went inside her piece of a house and brought out an unfinished basket she was still working on. She said it represented her life that God is still working on and unfinished project.


I know you are going to absolutely hate me for posting this but I cannot let your post go uncorrected. As you know I am a Buddhist and my ex became a Buddhist Monk after we divorced. Before we divorced we ran a Buddhist Study and Meditation Centre. The majority of people who came to the centre were from Sri Lanka, we even had monks from Sri Lanka staying with us. Sri Lanka has some of the oldest Buddhist statues outside of India. Unfortunately the missionary who came to your church was totally incorrect and misleading when he stated that 99% of the population were Muslims and 1% were Christians. Sri Lanka is a Buddhist country. I will give you the 2011 census figures showing the breakdown of religions in Sri Lanka.

Sri Lanka's population practices a variety of religions. 
As of the 2011 census 
70.2% of Sri Lankans were Theravada Buddhists, 
12.6% were Hindus, 
9.7% were Muslims and 
7.4% Christians (6.1% Roman Catholic and 1.3% other Christian).

In 2008 Sri Lanka was the third most religious country in the world by according to a Gallup poll, with 99% of Sri Lankans saying religion is an important part of their daily life.

Your missionary only mentioned two religions, Islam and Christianity. He seems to have totally overlooked the other religions of Sri Lanka. Sri Lanka was for many years engaged in a gorilla war with the Tamil Tigers, who were Hindus.

This is not posted to cause trouble but to correct a very serious mistake.


----------



## susanmos2000

EveMCooke said:


> I know you are going to absolutely hate me for posting this but I cannot let your post go uncorrected. As you know I am a Buddhist and my ex became a Buddhist Monk after we divorced. Before we divorced we ran a Buddhist Study and Meditation Centre. The majority of people who came to the centre were from Sri Lanka, we even had monks from Sri Lanka staying with us. Sri Lanka has some of the oldest Buddhist statues outside of India. Unfortunately the missionary who came to your church was totally incorrect and misleading when he stated that 99% of the population were Muslims and 1% were Christians.


Thanks for providing the correct statistics, Evie. I too was confused--if 99% of Sri Lankans are Muslim and 1% Christian, where'd the lady who'd been Hindu for fifty-eight years come from?


----------



## Knitted by Nan

susanmos2000 said:


> Thanks for providing the correct statistics, Evie. I too was confused--if 99% of Sri Lankans are Muslim and 1% Christian, where'd the lady who'd been Hindu for fifty-eight years come from?


I did not want to offend anyone but I just had to correct such misleading information. My cousin married a beautiful girl from Sri Lanka in the early 1960s and her family were very strict Catholic. My neighbours in the 1970s, and the groomsman at my eldest son's first marriage was from Sri Lanka and the family were staunch catholic, the boys, now men in their 50s, are still great mates. I know several people from Sri Lanka who are devout catholic. I also know many people from Sri Lanka who are devout Hindus. When I worked in the library I could look at the surname of people from Sri Lanka and ask if they were Buddhist and I was correct about 95% of the time. There is a difference between Hindu names and Buddhist names. Some people find it very hard to pronounce the Sri Lankan names but I would tell them to just say the name slowly and pronounce every syllable. The Sri Lankan Buddhist Society in Tasmania is very large, a lot of people migrated to Tasmania because it reminded them of Sri Lanka, a small island with lots of mountains. We also have a large Sri Lankan population here in Perth. They originally came to the Thai Vihara but they now have their own Temples. In Australia in the 1950s we had many students from Sri Lanka studying in Australia under the Colombo plan.


----------



## galinipper

Good Morning D&P Friends, Just a heads-up on "The Root" The Red Storm. A 3 part movie, each 1hr. M-T-W. I don't know the time in your area, but 5:00 in Indiana. You can find info at theblaze.com or glennbeck.com. TL


----------



## WendyBee

Country Bumpkins said:


> I was so uddderly relieved that it finally came. I thought it was lost in the mail like my sister's boot toppers last year. Took 2 months to get them. Two pairs later. The second pair showed up before the udder pair did. :|


And talking of udderly gorgeous socks, I`m going to knit these socks for a friend who is mad about cows.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cowasocky


----------



## Jokim

Lukelucy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am back. If there is anything I can send you, I will. We have not started yet. Just back from Florida. I can't read all that was written.


Welcome back, LL. Are you rested and ready to tackle the packing? I don't think you're looking forward to it. How is your ankle and your root canal tooth? We missed you.♥


----------



## Jokim

Knit crazy said:


> It would also help if Obama would stop inviting the radical Muslims to the White House. They need to be surveiled, but not acknowledged by political leaders. If he is so determined to surround himself with Muslims they should be moderates promoting integration with the general population.
> 
> It would also help if no Imams were allowed to call themselves such or lead religious groups unless they have formal religious training. Many are just illiterate people calling themselves by that title.


I was not aware that imams were self-proclaimed.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

WendyBee said:


> And talking of udderly gorgeous socks, I`m going to knit these socks for a friend who is mad about cows.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cowasocky


WeBee ,those socks are udderly so cute. My DD loves cows. She would love them. I want to see yours when you are finished. What yarn are you going to use?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

EveMCooke said:


> I know you are going to absolutely hate me for posting this but I cannot let your post go uncorrected. As you know I am a Buddhist and my ex became a Buddhist Monk after we divorced. Before we divorced we ran a Buddhist Study and Meditation Centre. The majority of people who came to the centre were from Sri Lanka, we even had monks from Sri Lanka staying with us. Sri Lanka has some of the oldest Buddhist statues outside of India. Unfortunately the missionary who came to your church was totally incorrect and misleading when he stated that 99% of the population were Muslims and 1% were Christians. Sri Lanka is a Buddhist country. I will give you the 2011 census figures showing the breakdown of religions in Sri Lanka.
> 
> Sri Lanka's population practices a variety of religions.
> As of the 2011 census
> 70.2% of Sri Lankans were Theravada Buddhists,
> 12.6% were Hindus,
> 9.7% were Muslims and
> 7.4% Christians (6.1% Roman Catholic and 1.3% other Christian).
> 
> In 2008 Sri Lanka was the third most religious country in the world by according to a Gallup poll, with 99% of Sri Lankans saying religion is an important part of their daily life.
> 
> Your missionary only mentioned two religions, Islam and Christianity. He seems to have totally overlooked the other religions of Sri Lanka. Sri Lanka was for many years engaged in a gorilla war with the Tamil Tigers, who were Hindus.
> 
> This is not posted to cause trouble but to correct a very serious mistake.


I' m sorry I should have said 7.4% Christians (6.1% Roman Catholic and 1.3% other Christian) and the rest of the population Heathen.
Heathen

People; nations; non-Jews.

Why do the HEATHEN rage, and the people imagine a vain thing? The kings of the earth set themselves, and the rulers take counsel together against the LORD, and against his anointed, saying,Let us break their bands asunder, and cast away their cords from us. He that sitteth in the heavens shall laugh: the Lord shall have them in derision. ( Psalm 2:1-4 )


----------



## WendyBee

Country Bumpkins said:


> WeBee ,those socks are udderly so cute. My DD loves cows. She would love them. I want to see yours when you are finished. What yarn are you going to use?


Probably sock yarn Bumpy
I`m a newbie when it comes to socks, so this will be my first project. Nothing like jumping in at the deep end is there Bumpy.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

WendyBee said:


> Probably sock yarn Bumpy
> I`m a newbie when it comes to socks, so this will be my first project. Nothing like jumping in at the deep end is there Bumpy.


I thought there was maybe a yarn that is self striping just for the socks like the watermelon yarn.


----------



## Jokim

WendyBee said:


> Probably sock yarn Bumpy
> I`m a newbie when it comes to socks, so this will be my first project. Nothing like jumping in at the deep end is there Bumpy.


Hope you have a good first time sock knitting experience. I love knitting socks, but I'm still at the basic sock stage. They are fun to knit. ♥


----------



## Jokim

Country Bumpkins said:


> I' m sorry I should have said 7.4% Christians (6.1% Roman Catholic and 1.3% other Christian) and the rest of the population Heathen.
> Heathen
> 
> People; nations; non-Jews.
> 
> Why do the HEATHEN rage, and the people imagine a vain thing? The kings of the earth set themselves, and the rulers take counsel together against the LORD, and against his anointed, saying,Let us break their bands asunder, and cast away their cords from us. He that sitteth in the heavens shall laugh: the Lord shall have them in derision. ( Psalm 2:1-4 )


I know several families who have emigrated to our country from Sri Lanka. Their faith is very strong and they are gentle people. ♥


----------



## Jokim

WendyBee said:


> And talking of udderly gorgeous socks, I`m going to knit these socks for a friend who is mad about cows.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cowasocky


There are 12 or 13 pages of graphs and some more of the templates! That is a very detailed pattern. Would love to see the socks when you're done. :-D


----------



## soloweygirl

SQM said:


> I am disgusted that the US did not send anyone to Paris this weekend. (Holder was there but attended some other meeting. Yeah.)


I would like to hear a good excuse why no one attended. What a slap in the face to France. We do something like this and then expect them to come to our aid? I think not in the future.


----------



## soloweygirl

SQM said:


> I am disgusted that the US did not send anyone to Paris this weekend. (Holder was there but attended some other meeting. Yeah.)


Sorry double post.


----------



## soloweygirl

west coast kitty said:


> He stands up for what he believes in and people know what to expect from him. He is a good defender of Israel and won't sell them out to the UN.


I agree.


----------



## soloweygirl

SQM said:


> I hate the UN. Has been anti-Israel from almost the beginning. Did you know that UNICEF would help any country but Israel?


I did not know that. When I think of UNICEF now, I think of their ads on TV begging for money and wondering if said money actually finds its way to the children depicted inn the ad.


----------



## bonbf3

WendyBee said:


> I`m 50/50
> Does that make me ambidextrous?
> Yay I spelled ambidextrous correctly.....in your face spell checker!!!
> :mrgreen:


28 left, 72 right here


----------



## Knit crazy

soloweygirl said:


> I would like to hear a good excuse why no one attended. What a slap in the face to France. We do something like this and then expect them to come to our aid? I think not in the future.


Watched part of the WH news briefing. josh Ernst claims there wasn't time to get security in place even though they had 36 hours. All the other leaders managed security issues. It smacks of cowardice to me. Obama is a wussy boy. They got security in place quickly for Mandela's funeral, and Obama went. Basically, he was afraid and didn't consider sending Biden or insisting that Holder attend. Holder lied about the issue saying he had meetings. That was debunked when it became other leaders at the security meeting attended the rally. Finally, Holder said he had to get home early.

The proof is in the pudding. The leadership in the US are either cowards or uninterested in Islamic terrorism. I think a little of both.


----------



## bonbf3

Country Bumpkins said:


> WeBee ,those socks are udderly so cute. My DD loves cows. She would love them. I want to see yours when you are finished. What yarn are you going to use?


Loved your and WendyBee's udderly clever posts!


----------



## bonbf3

Jokim said:


> Welcome back, LL. Are you rested and ready to tackle the packing? I don't think you're looking forward to it. How is your ankle and your root canal tooth? We missed you.♥


I think I missed something important. Lots of somethings. Is LL moving? LL, how's your ankle?


----------



## soloweygirl

SQM said:


> I just read on FB the following question:
> 
> When Jews are attacked in France - the world supports them. But when Jews are attacked in Israel, why are the Jews blamed?


It kind of says that Jews don't require/deserve a homeland of their own.


----------



## bonbf3

WendyBee said:


> Probably sock yarn Bumpy
> I`m a newbie when it comes to socks, so this will be my first project. Nothing like jumping in at the deep end is there Bumpy.


Wow - good luck, WendyBee. Some day I hope to learn to knit socks. My DIL and I both love cute socks.


----------



## bonbf3

soloweygirl said:


> I would like to hear a good excuse why no one attended. What a slap in the face to France. We do something like this and then expect them to come to our aid? I think not in the future.


I agree, Solo. Another bad decision - but hey, the football playoffs were on tv - 2 games on Sat., 2 games on Sun. Nobody wants to miss that!


----------



## Jokim

Knit crazy said:


> Watched part of the WH news briefing. josh Ernst claims there wasn't time to get security in place even though they had 36 hours. All the other leaders managed security issues. It smacks of cowardice to me. Obama is a wussy boy. They got security in place quickly for Mandela's funeral, and Obama went. Basically, he was afraid and didn't consider sending Biden or insisting that Holder attend. Holder lied about the issue saying he had meetings. That was debunked when it became other leaders at the security meeting attended the rally. Finally, Holder said he had to get home early.
> 
> The proof is in the pudding. The leadership in the US are either cowards or uninterested in Islamic terrorism. I think a little of both.


Would it have been acceptable to have either Boehner or Mitchell go to this rally in Paris yesterday? It would at least show the people of France that the people of the US stand with them!


----------



## bonbf3

Knit crazy said:


> Watched part of the WH news briefing. josh Ernst claims there wasn't time to get security in place even though they had 36 hours. All the other leaders managed security issues. It smacks of cowardice to me. Obama is a wussy boy. They got security in place quickly for Mandela's funeral, and Obama went. Basically, he was afraid and didn't consider sending Biden or insisting that Holder attend. Holder lied about the issue saying he had meetings. That was debunked when it became other leaders at the security meeting attended the rally. Finally, Holder said he had to get home early.
> 
> Yes, and they have no concept of truth. It means nothing to them.
> The proof is in the pudding. The leadership in the US are either cowards or uninterested in Islamic terrorism. I think a little of both.


----------



## bonbf3

Country Bumpkins said:


> I had fun tonight being silly WCK and Yarnie. The others on Denim will wish they had stayed up to see us lose our class. See you tomorrow. I hope you have a great day at work and sell yummy yarns tomorrow. Sweet dreams. XX ♥


I read back a page or two and saw that quite a few udders had joined the cow club conversation! Udderly charming!


----------



## bonbf3

Lukelucy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am back. If there is anything I can send you, I will. We have not started yet. Just back from Florida. I can't read all that was written.


Welcome back. I just got back, too. What are we sending to Solo? Maybe I have something I could send. ?


----------



## soloweygirl

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quiz http://braintest.sommer-sommer.com/en/?data=NjksMzE%3D I am 54 , 46. Equal brain. Both my dd and I are the same.


I use mine equally as well. I'm just thankful they think I have a brain. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## bonbf3

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bhhahahahaha Bonn, Janie and LL are going to think we have udderly lost our mind when they get back from Fl and Mobile .


I already knew you'd lost your minds. About the udder stuff, I think you're udderly clever!


----------



## bonbf3

west coast kitty said:


> Birmingham in England has a large no-go zone. There are even signs threatening people from walking dogs in some areas.


OUTRAGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## bonbf3

west coast kitty said:


> I'm never without cheese, the special cheeses are for treats and the regular grocery store cheddar is for grazing at work. We have a lot of blackberries so it's good to see them used, the wine is good but on the sweet side so 1 glass is enough for me.


Did she say "white wind?" Wha?????? yarnie, what the heck are you doing! My mind is a jumble of possibilities - none of them good. :lol: :lol:


----------



## soloweygirl

Jokim said:


> Not our gov't but the French, and the Euro countries where there is a growing Moslem population and sharia law has spheres of influence. In France, there are 'no go' zones where sharia law is in effect, non-Moslems are not safe and police are in danger of being attacked. Perhaps the authorities feel they are becoming powerless to control this growing issue. JMHO
> I would certainly hope that the authorities will continue to pursue the people responsible for this atrocity.


I can't help but think that what France has allowed in the past and come back and bit them in the behind big time. Hopefully this will be their wake up call and take the necessary steps to correct their problems. Right now I think France will go after those responsible, especially since they have the backing of the world.


----------



## bonbf3

west coast kitty said:


> Yay Bonnie! PTooooey and $#)@)@([email protected]**^


Way to go, WCK!!!


----------



## bonbf3

west coast kitty said:


> Bonnie we had an udderly good time for several pages a week or so ago, it showed how classy we really are. You would have to work pretty hard to diminish Denim classiness :XD:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3

theyarnlady said:


> Well I should think it is more then udderly im poss abell. i mean rally I rather not see udders on a good steak myself.


Passing out here!! What an image! :lol: :lol:


----------



## soloweygirl

bonbf3 said:


> I agree. I just jumped on here tonight so you've probably been talking about this. Can you believe that obama didn't go to France with all the other world leaders? And then he sent - say it isn't so - Eric Holder????!!!! And Holder left BEFORE the march. Are we thumbing our noses at the rest of the world, or what?
> 
> Yes - I'm back, cussin' and spittin' in 2015!


Obama didn't send Holder. Holder was there for a totally different reason. We have made a very big statement and not a good one that is for sure.


----------



## bonbf3

I went back to page 126. You all are so much fun! And totally CRAZY!!! That's why I love you.


----------



## soloweygirl

Jokim said:


> Allowing the 'no go' zones , where Moslems live under sharia law and secular French authorities have no jurisdiction, to exist is a grave problem. Who knows what plots are hatched in these neighborhoods and how many young people are recruited by the jihadists. On a national scale, it seems suicidal. Future of the French culture is at stake.
> Many other Euro countries are in the same predicament (vis a vis the Moslems), as France. Germany, Sweden, Belgium, even the Swiss, have growing Moslem populations. This atrocity has opened the world's eyes to the Islamist threat, but where does it go from here?


I was listening to an English reporter, during the course of events, who was saying that the jihadists are recruiting out in the open in the "no go" zones. There is nothing to stop this from happening. I do hope that other Euro countries keep their eyes and ears open and start to fix the problem. Next month could tell either the same story or one that shows these countries are implementing a plan to stop terrorism.


----------



## soloweygirl

Country Bumpkins said:


> You can't do anything but watch when Downton is on. I have to look at every single thing to fully enjoy the show. I love everything about the show. I was born in the wrong era.


I so have to start watching Downton Abby. I know I would love it.


----------



## Jokim

soloweygirl said:


> I can't help but think that what France has allowed in the past and come back and bit them in the behind big time. Hopefully this will be their wake up call and take the necessary steps to correct their problems. Right now I think France will go after those responsible, especially since they have the backing of the world.


If they want to survive as a country with a 2,000+ yr old culture they will have to root out the trouble spots ('no go' zones) and establish one rule of law for the entire country.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

soloweygirl said:


> I so have to start watching Downton Abby. I know I would love it.


Yes you would. You have to get the CD's and start from the first. You will get hooked like the rest of us.


----------



## Jokim

bonbf3 said:


> Passing out here!! What an image! :lol: :lol:


It must be cabin fever that is making us this udderly hilarious! The snow and the cold has kept us shut in. We gotta get out more! ;-) :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl

theyarnlady said:


> Well I for one am glad you have a well balanced mind to. Someone has to have one on here. Not that the udders can't balance, but you do it with out the bouncing .


Not speaking from experience, but I heard that the udder bouncing can be very painful. And an udder thing is that once they start bouncing they are udderly out of control.


----------



## Jokim

soloweygirl said:


> I was listening to an English reporter, during the course of events, who was saying that the jihadists are recruiting out in the open in the "no go" zones. There is nothing to stop this from happening. I do hope that other Euro countries keep their eyes and ears open and start to fix the problem. Next month could tell either the same story or one that shows these countries are implementing a plan to stop terrorism.


I don't hold out much hope that things will turn around on the basis on last week's tragedy. History has shown us otherwise. To change the status quo in France would necessitate getting rid of the 'no go' zones and that will result in a showdown between the French and Islamist authorities. ...I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## soloweygirl

west coast kitty said:


> I think France's colonization of N. Africa gave it closer ties to the Muslim world. France does have more of a Latin temperament than northern European countries but they're not alone in believing that multi-culturalism wouldn't cause problems if allowed to expand beyond homes and social clubs. Sweden, UK, Netherlands and Germany have all experienced the same problems with it actually being dangerous for non-Muslims to enter some of their communities.
> 
> As far as Quebec and ROC (Rest of Canada) is concerned, that too is really a problem of our own making. Wolfe beat Montcalm on the Plains of Abraham and I believe it was appropriate to allow Quebec to keep their traditions and culture, but it was a total mistake to give them so much influence in the federal government and over the ROC. The problem got worse as a succession of both liberal and conservative federal govt made multiple concessions to Quebec.
> 
> Hopefully the lesson that all countries and regions learn from this is that if many concessions are made to special interest groups, they will continue to demand more and more. And sometimes they will become violent if they don't get their way. I think this is true for all special interest groups, not just ethnic or cultural groups.


I do agree with you. It seems the more these groups are given, the more they demand/take. It's not too late to turn things around, but it will take a united force to do it. Both within the individual country and around the world.


----------



## soloweygirl

Lukelucy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am back. If there is anything I can send you, I will. We have not started yet. Just back from Florida. I can't read all that was written.


Welcome back. I hope the weather was nice and warm during your stay.


----------



## soloweygirl

WendyBee said:


> Probably sock yarn Bumpy
> I`m a newbie when it comes to socks, so this will be my first project. Nothing like jumping in at the deep end is there Bumpy.


My sister use to do this all the time. In Home Economics class instead of making a simple A-line skirt, she made a jacket and skirt out of a plaid material that had to be matched. The brat got an A+ on the outfit. When she learned macrame, instead of making a plant hanger as a first project, she made a valance that covered a full picture window.

Jump right in Wendy = you'll get just as wet in the deep end as in the shallow.


----------



## soloweygirl

Knit crazy said:


> Watched part of the WH news briefing. josh Ernst claims there wasn't time to get security in place even though they had 36 hours. All the other leaders managed security issues. It smacks of cowardice to me. Obama is a wussy boy. They got security in place quickly for Mandela's funeral, and Obama went. Basically, he was afraid and didn't consider sending Biden or insisting that Holder attend. Holder lied about the issue saying he had meetings. That was debunked when it became other leaders at the security meeting attended the rally. Finally, Holder said he had to get home early.
> 
> The proof is in the pudding. The leadership in the US are either cowards or uninterested in Islamic terrorism. I think a little of both.


I heard them too, and none are good excuses. Obama and Holder still won't state that what happened in France was terrorism. I'm waiting for them to blame the magazine for their cartoons as the cause.


----------



## soloweygirl

Jokim said:


> Would it have been acceptable to have either Boehner or Mitchell go to this rally in Paris yesterday? It would at least show the people of France that the people of the US stand with them!


I heard that Obama told our Ambassador to France to attend the rally. I don't know if it is accurate or not. Holder should have attended on behalf of the US.


----------



## soloweygirl

bonbf3 said:


> Welcome back. I just got back, too. What are we sending to Solo? Maybe I have something I could send. ?


Sorry, I forgot to welcome you back. WELCOME BACK BONNIE.

LL is moving and is concerned about what will happen when Mr. LL finds out about her yarn stash. Violence and or possible death was suggested. I helpfully let LL know that I accept all sizes of packages and won't return any that need to be kept. It is my goal to keep Denim Country murder free. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Jokim

soloweygirl said:


> Sorry, I forgot to welcome you back. WELCOME BACK BONNIE.
> 
> LL is moving and is concerned about what will happen when Mr. LL finds out about her yarn stash. Violence and or possible death was suggested. I helpfully let LL know that I accept all sizes of packages and won't return any that need to be kept. It is my goal to keep Denim Country murder free. :XD: :XD: :XD:


  :thumbup: Love the sense of humor in D. country!


----------



## soloweygirl

Jokim said:


> I don't hold out much hope that things will turn around on the basis on last week's tragedy. History has shown us otherwise. To change the status quo in France would necessitate getting rid of the 'no go' zones and that will result in a showdown between the French and Islamist authorities. ...I hope I'm wrong.


A showdown is actually what needs to be done. The question is does France have the backbone to get the job done?


----------



## lovethelake

soloweygirl said:


> I heard that Obama told our Ambassador to France to attend the rally. I don't know if it is accurate or not. Holder should have attended on behalf of the US.


All she did was tweet.

If Jordan and other Muslim countries attended to show support for the people of France, you think Obama would go. But no, I think the big thin on the WH agenda was having the Piston BB team go there to meet up with the Coward in Chief. I mean he really is a coward, not wanting to stand up against extreme radical Muslim terrorists.


----------



## Jokim

soloweygirl said:


> A showdown is actually what needs to be done. The question is does France have the backbone to get the job done?


Bingo!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
.... and do we???


----------



## Knit crazy

soloweygirl said:


> I heard them too, and none are good excuses. Obama and Holder still won't state that what happened in France was terrorism. I'm waiting for them to blame the magazine for their cartoons as the cause.


They are hiding even from the term Islamic terrorism. If they had showed, they would have had to acknowledge what occurred. Gutless wonders, both. How can the US tolerate them for the next couple of years?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

bonbf3 said:


> I read back a page or two and saw that quite a few udders had joined the cow club conversation! Udderly charming!


All the fun got started when LTL was talking about moisturizer. Then we talked about the Udder Cream for hands. We got silly one night .That is when we all udderly went off class.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

soloweygirl said:


> Not speaking from experience, but I heard that the udder bouncing can be very painful. And an udder thing is that once they start bouncing they are udderly out of control.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

soloweygirl said:


> I heard them too, and none are good excuses. Obama and Holder still won't state that what happened in France was terrorism. I'm waiting for them to blame the magazine for their cartoons as the cause.


Of course the blame has to be a cartoon or a video for terrorism. :roll: :shock: :|


----------



## Country Bumpkins

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=761169237254503


LOVE THIS! So true!


----------



## WendyBee

Jokim said:


> There are 12 or 13 pages of graphs and some more of the templates! That is a very detailed pattern. Would love to see the socks when you're done. :-D


Thanks Jokim. I`m not going to do those udderly pink udder toes though....just a basic foot in salmon pink yarn.


----------



## Jokim

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Jokim. I`m not going to do those udderly pink udder toes though....just a basic foot in salmon pink yarn.


It should still look very attractive! Share a photo of the finished socks, please!  :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee

soloweygirl said:


> My sister use to do this all the time. In Home Economics class instead of making a simple A-line skirt, she made a jacket and skirt out of a plaid material that had to be matched. The brat got an A+ on the outfit. When she learned macrame, instead of making a plant hanger as a first project, she made a valance that covered a full picture window.
> 
> Jump right in Wendy = you'll get just as wet in the deep end as in the shallow.


Thanks solo. I`ve always been that way too....I`m nowhere near as talented as your sister in sewing. My sewing teacher hated me and the feeling was more than mutual. 
Everytime I see a knitting pattern I like, I tweak it until sometimes it looks completely different to how the original pattern looks LOL


----------



## lovethelake

Country Bumpkins said:


> All the fun got started when LTL was talking about moisturizer. Then we talked about the Udder Cream for hands. We got silly one night .That is when we all udderly went off class.


Ohhhhhhhhhhh I forgot. Gotta love Bag Balm


----------



## Jokim

lovethelake said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhh I forgot. Gotta love Bag Balm


.... and Udder Cream  :lol:


----------



## lovethelake

Country Bumpkins said:


> Of course the blame has to be a cartoon or a video for terrorism. :roll: :shock: :|


Just like the video was blamed for the terrorist murdering our ambassador and fellow country men in Benghazi


----------



## lovethelake

I just wanted to let you know that my old (4 legged) guy died today. I had him put to sleep, because over the weekend he suddenly became confused, dazed and barely moved. My one son could not come over yesterday because he was crying so hard. And my 6'5" wall of humanity was sobbing at the door when I put him in the car. It was so hard to do, but it was the right thing for him. He did not deserve to die alone. I held his head, looked him in the eyes and thanked him for picking me to be his mom. The other two dogs have been so distraught. My 96 pound guy sat on the steps in the cold drizzle looking for him. I had to drag him in the house where has laid on his pillow and not eaten all day. The little one, laid on his pillow and did not move all day. There is not a sound in the house.

Might be bringing home a new pup on Friday. I can't let those two be depressed and sad. He is 8 weeks old and so darn adorable. When I contacted the breeder to see if they had a list going for their next litter, they had this little guy not spoken for yet. But they were in WV and wasn't sure when I could get there to meet him. Then she emailed two videos of him, which I personally thought was the cruelest thing in the world  Then they were going to be in VA to drop off 2 of his litter mates on Friday, would I like to meet up then? I mean, how many more of a signs do I need from God to get this little guy? So off to Amazon I went and was like a first time grandma and went buying puppy chew toys, and maybe a few other things.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

lovethelake said:


> I just wanted to let you know that my old (4 legged) guy died today. I had him put to sleep, because over the weekend he suddenly became confused, dazed and barely moved. My one son could not come over yesterday because he was crying so hard. And my 6'5" wall of humanity was sobbing at the door when I put him in the car. It was so hard to do, but it was the right thing for him. He did not deserve to die alone. I held his head, looked him in the eyes and thanked him for picking me to be his mom. The other two dogs have been so distraught. My 96 pound guy sat on the steps in the cold drizzle looking for him. I had to drag him in the house where has laid on his pillow and not eaten all day. The little one, laid on his pillow and did not move all day. There is not a sound in the house.
> 
> Might be bringing home a new pup on Friday. I can't let those two be depressed and sad. He is 8 weeks old and so darn adorable. When I contacted the breeder to see if they had a list going for their next litter, they had this little guy not spoken for yet. But they were in WV and wasn't sure when I could get there to meet him. Then she emailed two videos of him, which I personally thought was the cruelest thing in the world  Then they were going to be in VA to drop off 2 of his litter mates on Friday, would I like to meet up then? I mean, how many more of a signs do I need from God to get this little guy? So off to Amazon I went and was like a first time grandma and went buying puppy chew toys, and maybe a few other things.


I am so sorry about Duke. That is the best thing to do is buy a new one. Hugs!
My big boys cry too when we lose our dogs. I am about to start crying reading your post.


----------



## Lukelucy

Jokim said:


> Welcome back, LL. Are you rested and ready to tackle the packing? I don't think you're looking forward to it. How is your ankle and your root canal tooth? We missed you.♥


Jokim, ankle still is not back where it belongs. Second half of root canal tomorrow morning. I am overloaded here. Guests coming on Sat through Monday. Thank you for missing me.

I may not be here as much, temporarily. I love you all and am not going for long.


----------



## Lukelucy

bonbf3 said:


> I think I missed something important. Lots of somethings. Is LL moving? LL, how's your ankle?


Hi Bon,

Yes, moving... Moving date is around Feb. 27th. From now to then, there is a Utah trip (husband), Caribbean trip (me) and all the packing. I'll manage.

I missed everyone.


----------



## Lukelucy

Jokim said:


> Hope you have a good first time sock knitting experience. I love knitting socks, but I'm still at the basic sock stage. They are fun to knit. ♥


Jokim,

I feel guilty that I have not started socks. Please forgive me. I am dying to make some. Have not gone near knitting.


----------



## Lukelucy

soloweygirl said:


> Welcome back. I hope the weather was nice and warm during your stay.


Yes, but we took a boat to Key West. Because of the cold front, the trip was rocking and rolling. People were on the floor next to the bathroom because of all the seasickness. They were handing out bags... for you know what. I felt sick going down. Was uncomfortable on the way back, but ok. Never again.


----------



## Lukelucy

soloweygirl said:


> Sorry, I forgot to welcome you back. WELCOME BACK BONNIE.
> 
> LL is moving and is concerned about what will happen when Mr. LL finds out about her yarn stash. Violence and or possible death was suggested. I helpfully let LL know that I accept all sizes of packages and won't return any that need to be kept. It is my goal to keep Denim Country murder free. :XD: :XD: :XD:


Solo,
I am laughing so hard. If there is anything - I'll let you all know. I love your sense of humor.


----------



## Lukelucy

lovethelake said:


> I just wanted to let you know that my old (4 legged) guy died today. I had him put to sleep, because over the weekend he suddenly became confused, dazed and barely moved. My one son could not come over yesterday because he was crying so hard. And my 6'5" wall of humanity was sobbing at the door when I put him in the car. It was so hard to do, but it was the right thing for him. He did not deserve to die alone. I held his head, looked him in the eyes and thanked him for picking me to be his mom. The other two dogs have been so distraught. My 96 pound guy sat on the steps in the cold drizzle looking for him. I had to drag him in the house where has laid on his pillow and not eaten all day. The little one, laid on his pillow and did not move all day. There is not a sound in the house.
> 
> Might be bringing home a new pup on Friday. I can't let those two be depressed and sad. He is 8 weeks old and so darn adorable. When I contacted the breeder to see if they had a list going for their next litter, they had this little guy not spoken for yet. But they were in WV and wasn't sure when I could get there to meet him. Then she emailed two videos of him, which I personally thought was the cruelest thing in the world  Then they were going to be in VA to drop off 2 of his litter mates on Friday, would I like to meet up then? I mean, how many more of a signs do I need from God to get this little guy? So off to Amazon I went and was like a first time grandma and went buying puppy chew toys, and maybe a few other things.


LTL, I am so sorry about your loss. Oh, how difficult it is to do. Dogs are so sensitive. Know that you will see him again. I am sure. Hugs to you and your DH.


----------



## Knit crazy

lovethelake said:


> I just wanted to let you know that my old (4 legged) guy died today. I had him put to sleep, because over the weekend he suddenly became confused, dazed and barely moved. My one son could not come over yesterday because he was crying so hard. And my 6'5" wall of humanity was sobbing at the door when I put him in the car. It was so hard to do, but it was the right thing for him. He did not deserve to die alone. I held his head, looked him in the eyes and thanked him for picking me to be his mom. The other two dogs have been so distraught. My 96 pound guy sat on the steps in the cold drizzle looking for him. I had to drag him in the house where has laid on his pillow and not eaten all day. The little one, laid on his pillow and did not move all day. There is not a sound in the house.
> 
> Might be bringing home a new pup on Friday. I can't let those two be depressed and sad. He is 8 weeks old and so darn adorable. When I contacted the breeder to see if they had a list going for their next litter, they had this little guy not spoken for yet. But they were in WV and wasn't sure when I could get there to meet him. Then she emailed two videos of him, which I personally thought was the cruelest thing in the world  Then they were going to be in VA to drop off 2 of his litter mates on Friday, would I like to meet up then? I mean, how many more of a signs do I need from God to get this little guy? So off to Amazon I went and was like a first time grandma and went buying puppy chew toys, and maybe a few other things.


I am so sorry LTL. I know that he knew you were with him till the end. No person or pet should die alone. I have had to put down three dogs. I know your pain, and your excitement at new life in your home. I am glad you are refocusing on life. Enjoy your new baby.


----------



## Jokim

lovethelake said:


> I just wanted to let you know that my old (4 legged) guy died today. I had him put to sleep, because over the weekend he suddenly became confused, dazed and barely moved. My one son could not come over yesterday because he was crying so hard. And my 6'5" wall of humanity was sobbing at the door when I put him in the car. It was so hard to do, but it was the right thing for him. He did not deserve to die alone. I held his head, looked him in the eyes and thanked him for picking me to be his mom. The other two dogs have been so distraught. My 96 pound guy sat on the steps in the cold drizzle looking for him. I had to drag him in the house where has laid on his pillow and not eaten all day. The little one, laid on his pillow and did not move all day. There is not a sound in the house.
> 
> Might be bringing home a new pup on Friday. I can't let those two be depressed and sad. He is 8 weeks old and so darn adorable. When I contacted the breeder to see if they had a list going for their next litter, they had this little guy not spoken for yet. But they were in WV and wasn't sure when I could get there to meet him. Then she emailed two videos of him, which I personally thought was the cruelest thing in the world  Then they were going to be in VA to drop off 2 of his litter mates on Friday, would I like to meet up then? I mean, how many more of a signs do I need from God to get this little guy? So off to Amazon I went and was like a first time grandma and went buying puppy chew toys, and maybe a few other things.


It is so sad to lose a loved pet. The first half of your post made me cry. I've also been there. But your second half made me feel better. I could picture the little puppy in the video. How sweet and adorable that must've been. Hope this puppy is a great fit in your life.♥♥♥


----------



## Jokim

Lukelucy said:


> Jokim, ankle still is not back where it belongs. Second half of root canal tomorrow morning. I am overloaded here. Guests coming on Sat through Monday. Thank you for missing me.
> 
> I may not be here as much, temporarily. I love you all and am not going for long.


Take care of yourself and be a good hostess this weekend. Talk to you after things settle down on your end.♥♥♥


----------



## theyarnlady

lovethelake said:


> I just wanted to let you know that my old (4 legged) guy died today. I had him put to sleep, because over the weekend he suddenly became confused, dazed and barely moved. My one son could not come over yesterday because he was crying so hard. And my 6'5" wall of humanity was sobbing at the door when I put him in the car. It was so hard to do, but it was the right thing for him. He did not deserve to die alone. I held his head, looked him in the eyes and thanked him for picking me to be his mom. The other two dogs have been so distraught. My 96 pound guy sat on the steps in the cold drizzle looking for him. I had to drag him in the house where has laid on his pillow and not eaten all day. The little one, laid on his pillow and did not move all day. There is not a sound in the house.
> 
> Might be bringing home a new pup on Friday. I can't let those two be depressed and sad. He is 8 weeks old and so darn adorable. When I contacted the breeder to see if they had a list going for their next litter, they had this little guy not spoken for yet. But they were in WV and wasn't sure when I could get there to meet him. Then she emailed two videos of him, which I personally thought was the cruelest thing in the world  Then they were going to be in VA to drop off 2 of his litter mates on Friday, would I like to meet up then? I mean, how many more of a signs do I need from God to get this little guy? So off to Amazon I went and was like a first time grandma and went buying puppy chew toys, and maybe a few other things.


Oh LTL that breaks my heart knowning you lost a dear compaion. Hope the others will be able to ajust without him. New puppy will keep both you and others going for a while. Sure the older ones will get back their puppy hood just having a new friend.


----------



## theyarnlady

Oh LL your back well your almost back. You don't have time to hurt do you.


----------



## theyarnlady

Oh my gosh you all have moo d along. 

All by myself I can not be all by myself all along 

what the heck.

We are starting a new class class. As it seem class is not class without uddering a single word.

We really must moo on and learn not to udder all of those words that moo us.

Udder wise we will just not be herd. So lets moo a bit more right .


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am back. If there is anything I can send you, I will. We have not started yet. Just back from Florida. I can't read all that was written.


Welcome back LL. Did you have a good time in Florida? Now that your're rested, onto the big packing job.


----------



## theyarnlady

I rally must stop posting to myself as I am starting to answer myself too.


----------



## theyarnlady

It's nine o'clock do you know where your body is? If not you should notify the body police . They have had a number of bodys they pick up in the last couple of days. 

Their in udder dis a ray down there as they don't know.

Oh were or were can my body be oh were oh were can it be.

With its udders down low and its behind below oh were oh were can it be.

Oh I found it I walk in front of the mirror and there it was. I did not recoognize it. Thought it was a stranger who moved in .


----------



## west coast kitty

WendyBee said:


> And talking of udderly gorgeous socks, I`m going to knit these socks for a friend who is mad about cows.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cowasocky


You're right Wendy, those are udderly fantastic. Are you going to knit the toes in?


----------



## Jokim

theyarnlady said:


> I rally must stop posting to myself as I am starting to answer myself too.


 :lol: :XD:  :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-311977-1.html

something to share.


----------



## west coast kitty

A treat came in the mail for me today - thanks Yarnie for sending Jan Karon's latest Mitford book. I've really enjoyed the whole series. I'll start reading next week, it will be my reward for when I finish doing the store's inventory (I chores I don't enjoy).

Bonnie would you like me to send it on to you when I'm done?


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-311977-1.html
> 
> something to share.


Thanks Yarnie, that was a lovely prayer to remember and to share.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> It's nine o'clock do you know where your body is? If not you should notify the body police . They have had a number of bodys they pick up in the last couple of days.
> 
> Their in udder dis a ray down there as they don't know.
> 
> Oh were or were can my body be oh were oh were can it be.
> 
> With its udders down low and its behind below oh were oh were can it be.
> 
> Oh I found it I walk in front of the mirror and there it was. I did not recoognize it. Thought it was a stranger who moved in .


 :lol: You're a mess!


----------



## west coast kitty

WendyBee said:


> Probably sock yarn Bumpy
> I`m a newbie when it comes to socks, so this will be my first project. Nothing like jumping in at the deep end is there Bumpy.


 :thumbup: You do like a good challenge Wendy and this will be an udderly challenging first pair of socks. Socks can be addictive so these might be the first of many.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I thought there was maybe a yarn that is self striping just for the socks like the watermelon yarn.


There is self striping yarn but I haven't seen one that would make the holstein pattern. It's the toes that would give me second or third thoughts.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh you all have moo d along.
> 
> All by myself I can not be all by myself all along
> 
> what the heck.
> 
> We are starting a new class class. As it seem class is not class without uddering a single word.
> 
> We really must moo on and learn not to udder all of those words that moo us.
> 
> Udder wise we will just not be herd. So lets moo a bit more right .


When my dd was in high school her and her best friend loved cows.They bought each other all kind of cows thing. Even a cow angel for the Christmas. Cow calenders , stuffed cows . They even moo'd each other when they called each other on the phone. It was udderly so silly. She was so upset when her dh sold her cows but she still has the 2 donkeys and one on the way.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> A treat came in the mail for me today - thanks Yarnie for sending Jan Karon's latest Mitford book. I've really enjoyed the whole series. I'll start reading next week, it will be my reward for when I finish doing the store's inventory (I chores I don't enjoy).
> 
> Bonnie would you like me to send it on to you when I'm done?


Oh that is nice.♥


----------



## west coast kitty

lovethelake said:


> I just wanted to let you know that my old (4 legged) guy died today. I had him put to sleep, because over the weekend he suddenly became confused, dazed and barely moved. My one son could not come over yesterday because he was crying so hard. And my 6'5" wall of humanity was sobbing at the door when I put him in the car. It was so hard to do, but it was the right thing for him. He did not deserve to die alone. I held his head, looked him in the eyes and thanked him for picking me to be his mom. The other two dogs have been so distraught. My 96 pound guy sat on the steps in the cold drizzle looking for him. I had to drag him in the house where has laid on his pillow and not eaten all day. The little one, laid on his pillow and did not move all day. There is not a sound in the house.
> 
> Might be bringing home a new pup on Friday. I can't let those two be depressed and sad. He is 8 weeks old and so darn adorable. When I contacted the breeder to see if they had a list going for their next litter, they had this little guy not spoken for yet. But they were in WV and wasn't sure when I could get there to meet him. Then she emailed two videos of him, which I personally thought was the cruelest thing in the world  Then they were going to be in VA to drop off 2 of his litter mates on Friday, would I like to meet up then? I mean, how many more of a signs do I need from God to get this little guy? So off to Amazon I went and was like a first time grandma and went buying puppy chew toys, and maybe a few other things.


So sorry that you had to say goodbye to your "old man" and I know what a huge gap is left behind for all of you. The new puppy will help you and the other dogs heal; they always have the power to make us laugh.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

joeysomma said:


> But a mess we love!


Very much! She knows that I mean she is fun.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> It's nine o'clock do you know where your body is? If not you should notify the body police . They have had a number of bodys they pick up in the last couple of days.
> 
> Their in udder dis a ray down there as they don't know.
> 
> Oh were or were can my body be oh were oh were can it be.
> 
> With its udders down low and its behind below oh were oh were can it be.
> 
> Oh I found it I walk in front of the mirror and there it was. I did not recoognize it. Thought it was a stranger who moved in .


 :lol: Yarnie, you're too udderly funny!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

WOW!http://www.wnd.com/2015/01/man-awakens-from-12-years-in-vegetative-state/


----------



## west coast kitty

joeysomma said:


> But a mess we love!


 :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> :lol: You're a mess!


Well at least I can really mess things up and not have to worry about what a mess I really am. So there.


----------



## theyarnlady

I had a computer take over hubby had important things to look. Ya know like auto parts new parts old parts every kind of part he was looking for. Actual I don't know what he look up he has very strange taste.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> WOW!http://www.wnd.com/2015/01/man-awakens-from-12-years-in-vegetative-state/


An amazing story with a wonderful happy ending.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> When my dd was in high school her and her best friend loved cows.They bought each other all kind of cows thing. Even a cow angel for the Christmas. Cow calenders , stuffed cows . They even moo'd each other when they called each other on the phone. It was udderly so silly. She was so upset when her dh sold her cows but she still has the 2 donkeys and one on the way.


now that is funny . :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady

Oh about Downton our pbs is allowing to watch on computor. 

That show will hook you if you start watching it.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup:


It's nice to be loved. Thanks you ladies.


----------



## theyarnlady

Off to la la land but then I have always been off to la la land. 

Nite WCK and CB. Try to behave. God Bless see you tomorrow. 
hope inventory goes well. WCK


----------



## west coast kitty

:roll: I've started down this path

Age Activated Attention Deficit


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> :roll: I've started down this path
> 
> Age Activated Attention Deficit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is too funny. That is my every day. I use to wonder why the old women talk to themselves while shopping .I understand now. I am asking my self what was I suppose to remember to get. :shock: :roll: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

http://www.facebook.com/fredypage/photos/a.922594837769758.1073741834.442028079159772/981689091860332/?type=1&theater
Nite. Love y'all!


----------



## Lukelucy

Jokim said:


> Take care of yourself and be a good hostess this weekend. Talk to you after things settle down on your end.♥♥♥


Hi Jokim, I will try to get on BP as much as I can. Miss everyone.


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> Oh LL your back well your almost back. You don't have time to hurt do you.


You are right, YL. I am so busy. Housepacking must begin in earnest.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> Welcome back LL. Did you have a good time in Florida? Now that your're rested, onto the big packing job.


Yes, good time. We took a boat from Ft. Myers to Key West. The trouble was the ocean was rocky. Felt sick going down. Coming back I was ok, but everyone was sick around me. People were lying on the floor next to the bathrooms. Bags handed out.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> :roll: I've started down this path
> 
> Age Activated Attention Deficit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh I didn't know I had that. I thought it was just normal. Another thing to worry about. Oh I shoulc check if i paid that bill I was going to pay. But first I will have my cup of coffee. I will be back as soon as I find my oh what ever, I know there was something . Oh heck going to take a shower. Oh have to been towels up from dryer. What was going to say.
> 
> Oh I know I don't know what I am going to do today.  :XD: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, good time. We took a boat from Ft. Myers to Key West. The trouble was the ocean was rocky. Felt sick going down. Coming back I was ok, but everyone was sick around me. People were lying on the floor next to the bathrooms. Bags handed out.


Oh my gosh the bathroome was everyones friend. But glad you had a lovely time if it can be called lovely that day.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Y'all will love this. http://buzzpo.com/school-requests-students-armed-canned-food-items-thwart-possible-school-shooting/?utm_content=bufferd8e9b&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=positivelyrepublican


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, good time. We took a boat from Ft. Myers to Key West. The trouble was the ocean was rocky. Felt sick going down. Coming back I was ok, but everyone was sick around me. People were lying on the floor next to the bathrooms. Bags handed out.


That's not a pretty picture LL but I'm glad you enjoyed the rest of your trip. And it sounds like you have another little Caribbean holiday planned before the move. Hope the sunshine gives you a boost in finishing the move. Is it a long distance move or not too far?


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Y'all will love this. http://buzzpo.com/school-requests-students-armed-canned-food-items-thwart-possible-school-shooting/?utm_content=bufferd8e9b&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=positivelyrepublican


At first I thought it was a joke. I can't believe that anyone would seriously think this is a good idea. Mind boggling.


----------



## Knit crazy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Y'all will love this. http://buzzpo.com/school-requests-students-armed-canned-food-items-thwart-possible-school-shooting/?utm_content=bufferd8e9b&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=positivelyrepublican


Talk about clueless school administrators. If this is the best tactic they can come up with, they shouldn't be in their positions. First, it is not up to students to deal with killers. Second, do they realize that students might bean each other with cans? The administrators would be liable if it occurred, Third, do they really think students could hit an armed attacker? Most would be too frightened to take action. The one or two who threw a can at a shooter would probably miss ensuring they and their fellow students get shot. Fourth, students given responsibility for saving the school would be traumatized and learn nothing. It is the school staff and police who should be armed, not students.


----------



## soloweygirl

Jokim said:


> Bingo!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> .... and do we???


From this current administration? Absolutely not. I'd say 3/4 of our elected officials don't have a backbone.


----------



## WendyBee

west coast kitty said:


> You're right Wendy, those are udderly fantastic. Are you going to knit the toes in?


No Westy.... looks too difficult to attempt it.


----------



## soloweygirl

lovethelake said:


> I just wanted to let you know that my old (4 legged) guy died today. I had him put to sleep, because over the weekend he suddenly became confused, dazed and barely moved. My one son could not come over yesterday because he was crying so hard. And my 6'5" wall of humanity was sobbing at the door when I put him in the car. It was so hard to do, but it was the right thing for him. He did not deserve to die alone. I held his head, looked him in the eyes and thanked him for picking me to be his mom. The other two dogs have been so distraught. My 96 pound guy sat on the steps in the cold drizzle looking for him. I had to drag him in the house where has laid on his pillow and not eaten all day. The little one, laid on his pillow and did not move all day. There is not a sound in the house.
> 
> Might be bringing home a new pup on Friday. I can't let those two be depressed and sad. He is 8 weeks old and so darn adorable. When I contacted the breeder to see if they had a list going for their next litter, they had this little guy not spoken for yet. But they were in WV and wasn't sure when I could get there to meet him. Then she emailed two videos of him, which I personally thought was the cruelest thing in the world  Then they were going to be in VA to drop off 2 of his litter mates on Friday, would I like to meet up then? I mean, how many more of a signs do I need from God to get this little guy? So off to Amazon I went and was like a first time grandma and went buying puppy chew toys, and maybe a few other things.


LTL, I'm so sorry to hear about your dog. I had to do the same thing for one of my puppies many years ago - it boils down to their quality of life. Give the other two extra attention while they are grieving for their buddy.

Show us pics of your new puppy. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> At first I thought it was a joke. I can't believe that anyone would seriously think this is a good idea. Mind boggling.


It is as funny as the government making a video of if there is a terrorist in your office building to hide under your desk with a pair of scissors. Long sentence. :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Knit crazy said:


> Talk about clueless school administrators. If this is the best tactic they can come up with, they shouldn't be in their positions. First, it is not up to students to deal with killers. Second, do they realize that students might bean each other with cans? The administrators would be liable if it occurred, Third, do they really think students could hit an armed attacker? Most would be too frightened to take action. The one or two who threw a can at a shooter would probably miss ensuring they and their fellow students get shot. Fourth, students given responsibility for saving the school would be traumatized and learn nothing. It is the school staff and police who should be armed, not students.


 :thumbup:


----------



## rosebud527

Not all Muslims live that way-it is the Taliban and other terrorists who say it is the Muslim way. It really is not and there a lot of good Muslims out there. The same could be said for Catholics at one time-the Crusades and the Spanish Inquisition. Let us not label an entire group as evil.


----------



## west coast kitty

Black loves words so much he uses too many of them to make his points, which are: 
* France's very liberal attitudes quickly become nationalistic when their core values are threatened and will likely respond to these terrorist acts much more harshly than Anglo-Saxon based democracies
* Christianity is a greater world presence but too many have created and/or accepted "the politically correct fiction that the West is not Christian"
* radical Islam is a growing force that needs to be crushed using whatever force is necessary
* appeasement and silence will ultimately lead to much greater violence

http://news.nationalpost.com/2015/01/10/conrad-black-defending-the-christian-west/


----------



## Country Bumpkins

http://www.gopusa.com/freshink/2015/01/13/it-took-paris-attack-for-ap-to-remove-anti-christian-photo-after-26-yrs/


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Black loves words so much he uses too many of them to make his points, which are:
> * France's very liberal attitudes quickly become nationalistic when their core values are threatened and will likely respond to these terrorist acts much more harshly than Anglo-Saxon based democracies
> * Christianity is a greater world presence but too many have created and/or accepted "the politically correct fiction that the West is not Christian"
> * radical Islam is a growing force that needs to be crushed using whatever force is necessary
> * appeasement and silence will ultimately lead to much greater violence
> 
> http://news.nationalpost.com/2015/01/10/conrad-black-defending-the-christian-west/


Thanks WCK a good article. I try not to hide my light under a basket.
:-D


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks WCK a good article. I try not to hide my light under a basket.
> :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Amen. That is the truth! Gates of hell can't prevail against it. :thumbup: 
Look at this . Love the birds singing their new song .http://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152077077726135&pnref=story God is Awesome!


----------



## Jokim

Country Bumpkins said:


> Y'all will love this. http://buzzpo.com/school-requests-students-armed-canned-food-items-thwart-possible-school-shooting/?utm_content=bufferd8e9b&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=positivelyrepublican


They can't possibly be serious??! :shock:


----------



## Jokim

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, good time. We took a boat from Ft. Myers to Key West. The trouble was the ocean was rocky. Felt sick going down. Coming back I was ok, but everyone was sick around me. People were lying on the floor next to the bathrooms. Bags handed out.


Not a great sailing experience, LL. Hope you got your 'sea legs' on your return trip. How was Key West? Did you enjoy the looking, eating and shopping?


----------



## Jokim

soloweygirl said:


> From this current administration? Absolutely not. I'd say 3/4 of our elected officials don't have a backbone.


Tend to agree, Solo.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Amen. That is the truth! Gates of hell can't prevail against it. :thumbup:
> Look at this . Love the birds singing their new song .http://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152077077726135&pnref=story God is Awesome!


 :thumbup: nicely done, but I have to admit every time I see a large group of birds on the electrical wires the Hitchcock movie "The Birds" is the first thing that comes to mind. The scary thing about that movie is that there was no explanation of what caused the birds to attack or to stop.


----------



## west coast kitty

This dog loves music, so cute
http://faithtap.com/1366/dog-listening-to-guitar/


----------



## WendyBee

I have good news to share...the best.
Remember me saying about Bill next door becoming a Grandfather again? Well it seems lightening does strike twice because Bills daughter in law Ashley is expecting twins again!!!!
All day I`ve been forgoing my knitting projects to browse the net looking for ideas for knitting patterns for some baby afghans. I`m not even going to buy yarn until Ashleys first trimester is over. 
All my problems with frozen pipes are still with us (still no water, we had another freeze last night), but hearing this news has gladdened my heart more than any warm bath could ever do.
PTL its truly a good day today.


----------



## soloweygirl

rosebud527 said:


> Not all Muslims live that way-it is the Taliban and other terrorists who say it is the Muslim way. It really is not and there a lot of good Muslims out there. The same could be said for Catholics at one time-the Crusades and the Spanish Inquisition. Let us not label an entire group as evil.


Yes it is true that all Muslims are not evil. Muslims should be standing up to the evil within their religion. This would be an extremely strong force to rid their religion of such evil. I do not believe their silence is helping them.


----------



## Jokim

WendyBee said:


> I have good news to share...the best.
> Remember me saying about Bill next door becoming a Grandfather again? Well it seems lightening does strike twice because Bills daughter in law Ashley is expecting twins again!!!!
> All day I`ve been forgoing my knitting projects to browse the net looking for ideas for knitting patterns for some baby afghans. I`m not even going to buy yarn until Ashleys first trimester is over.
> All my problems with frozen pipes are still with us (still no water, we had another freeze last night), but hearing this news has gladdened my heart more than any warm bath could ever do.
> PTL its truly a good day today.


Great news, WendyBee. :thumbup: Babies have a way to gladden hearts and homes. :thumbup:


----------



## Knit crazy

rosebud527 said:


> Not all Muslims live that way-it is the Taliban and other terrorists who say it is the Muslim way. It really is not and there a lot of good Muslims out there. The same could be said for Catholics at one time-the Crusades and the Spanish Inquisition. Let us not label an entire group as evil.


Muslims that believe the "rules" in the Quran are following the life of a 6th century man, who was not holy. He committed many crimes and was not perfect. Today's Muslims that support the idea of a caliphate are people trapped in a 13th century mindset. Judaism and Christianity had its own issues with leadership that perverted God's plan for mankind. The Inquisition is one example. There always have been and always will be men and women who pervert God's will because we are imperfect. The only perfect man was Jesus because he was both man and God.

My question for Muslims is why would you need to reject Jesus, a man of peace, who lived, died and was resurrected for Mohammed, a man of violence, who lived and died in the 6th century and offers nothing of Heaven for believers?

Buddha, Mohammed, Baal, ISIS, Hindi gods, and the gods of barbarians throughout history were just men, no better than those who would like them to be something more. Only Jesus was both man and God and offers Heaven. God only recognized Jesus as his Son. He was predicted, planned as Savior from the beginning of time, arrived at the appointed time, fulfilled his mission on earth, and allowed himself to be killed for us to be allowed into Heaven. All pretenders are Satan's work. It is sad to me that people are so foolish as to choose eternal death and the suffering Satan offers rather than living with God forever.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

WendyBee said:


> I have good news to share...the best.
> Remember me saying about Bill next door becoming a Grandfather again? Well it seems lightening does strike twice because Bills daughter in law Ashley is expecting twins again!!!!
> All day I`ve been forgoing my knitting projects to browse the net looking for ideas for knitting patterns for some baby afghans. I`m not even going to buy yarn until Ashleys first trimester is over.
> All my problems with frozen pipes are still with us (still no water, we had another freeze last night), but hearing this news has gladdened my heart more than any warm bath could ever do.
> PTL its truly a good day today.


That is great news about Bill. I know you will get the afghans ready before you need them. 
Sorry to hear about the pipes but we will Praise the Lord with you .


----------



## Jokim

Knit crazy said:


> Muslims that believe the "rules" in the Quran are following the life of a 6th century man, who was not holy. He committed many crimes and was not perfect. Today's Muslims that support the idea of a caliphate are people trapped in a 13th century mindset. Judaism and Christianity had its own issues with leadership that perverted God's plan for mankind. The Inquisition is one example. There always have been and always will be men and women who pervert God's will because we are imperfect. The only perfect man was Jesus because he was both man and God.
> 
> My question for Muslims is why would you need to reject Jesus, a man of peace, who lived, died and was resurrected for Mohammed, a man of violence, who lived and died in the 6th century and offers nothing of Heaven for believers?
> 
> Buddha, Mohammed, Baal, ISIS, Hindi gods, and the gods of barbarians throughout history were just men, no better than those who would like them to be something more. Only Jesus was both man and God and offers Heaven. God only recognized Jesus as his Son. He was predicted, planned as Savior from the beginning of time, arrived at the appointed time, fulfilled his mission on earth, and allowed himself to be killed for us to be allowed into Heaven. All pretenders are Satan's work. It is sad to me that people are so foolish as to choose eternal death and the suffering Satan offers rather than living with God forever.


Jesus rose from the dead. He is God.♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Knit crazy said:


> Muslims that believe the "rules" in the Quran are following the life of a 6th century man, who was not holy. He committed many crimes and was not perfect. Today's Muslims that support the idea of a caliphate are people trapped in a 13th century mindset. Judaism and Christianity had its own issues with leadership that perverted God's plan for mankind. The Inquisition is one example. There always have been and always will be men and women who pervert God's will because we are imperfect. The only perfect man was Jesus because he was both man and God.
> 
> My question for Muslims is why would you need to reject Jesus, a man of peace, who lived, died and was resurrected for Mohammed, a man of violence, who lived and died in the 6th century and offers nothing of Heaven for believers?
> 
> Buddha, Mohammed, Baal, ISIS, Hindi gods, and the gods of barbarians throughout history were just men, no better than those who would like them to be something more. Only Jesus was both man and God and offers Heaven. God only recognized Jesus as his Son. He was predicted, planned as Savior from the beginning of time, arrived at the appointed time, fulfilled his mission on earth, and allowed himself to be killed for us to be allowed into Heaven. All pretenders are Satan's work. It is sad to me that people are so foolish as to choose eternal death and the suffering Satan offers rather than living with God forever.


Yes. Amen!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Jokim said:


> Jesus rose from the dead. He is God.♥


And He is not still in the tomb as the others are.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> This dog loves music, so cute
> http://faithtap.com/1366/dog-listening-to-guitar/


That's cute!
Are you off today WCK?


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> That's not a pretty picture LL but I'm glad you enjoyed the rest of your trip. And it sounds like you have another little Caribbean holiday planned before the move. Hope the sunshine gives you a boost in finishing the move. Is it a long distance move or not too far?


Our new move is 1 1/2 hours away. I have no attraction to the place. It is just the logical place to move for us. Logic over heart I guess.


----------



## Lukelucy

Jokim said:


> Not a great sailing experience, LL. Hope you got your 'sea legs' on your return trip. How was Key West? Did you enjoy the looking, eating and shopping?


Key West was nice. I would have preferred to sit on the beach. It is just a tourist place. Sitting inside a boat sick is not my preference. Just give me sun and let me ruin my skin.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> This dog loves music, so cute
> http://faithtap.com/1366/dog-listening-to-guitar/


I loved this! Thank you. He was keeping the beat with his head. His smile was broad!


----------



## Jokim

Lukelucy said:


> Key West was nice. I would have preferred to sit on the beach. It is just a tourist place. Sitting inside a boat sick is not my preference. Just give me sun and let me ruin my skin.


I'm with you there, LL. Sun and rest is my idea of vacation, with lots of SPF protection, of course.
My son and DDIL love Key West. Go back almost annually.


----------



## Jokim

Country Bumpkins said:


> And He is not still in the tomb as the others are.


Death hath no power over Him. He conquered death.♥♥♥


----------



## Jokim

Lukelucy said:


> Our new move is 1 1/2 hours away. I have no attraction to the place. It is just the logical place to move for us. Logic over heart I guess.


Some decisions are not ours to make. They are made for us by circumstances beyond our control. ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Jokim said:


> Death hath no power over Him. He conquered death.♥♥♥


Amen Sis. Preach it.  No rocks or are going to beat us to the praise !


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Jokim said:


> Some decisions are not ours to make. They are made for us by circumstances beyond our control. ♥


Yes God choose it for them. :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty

WendyBee said:


> No Westy.... looks too difficult to attempt it.


Years ago someone gave me a pair and I didn't really like them - maybe my toes are odd shapes, but they didn't fit properly so I'll just stick to regular socks. Has anyone else ever tried them?

I have made yoga socks without the heel or toes for a couple of friends that do a lot of yoga.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is as funny as the government making a video of if there is a terrorist in your office building to hide under your desk with a pair of scissors. Long sentence. :roll:


The kids would probably be safer hiding under their desks than tossing cans at someone with a gun. Remember the safety drill of hiding under our desks during the 60's :roll:


----------



## west coast kitty

WendyBee said:


> I have good news to share...the best.
> Remember me saying about Bill next door becoming a Grandfather again? Well it seems lightening does strike twice because Bills daughter in law Ashley is expecting twins again!!!!
> All day I`ve been forgoing my knitting projects to browse the net looking for ideas for knitting patterns for some baby afghans. I`m not even going to buy yarn until Ashleys first trimester is over.
> All my problems with frozen pipes are still with us (still no water, we had another freeze last night), but hearing this news has gladdened my heart more than any warm bath could ever do.
> PTL its truly a good day today.


Sorry that you're still having so many problems with the water pipes Wendy, but that is wonderful news about the babies! Prayers for Ashley and the babies to stay healthy. I'm sure you will find the perfect patterns to tweak into new "Wendy originals"!


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> That's cute!
> Are you off today WCK?


Yes and I had a very long list of things to accomplish but Attention Deficit was acting up today and only a few got crossed off :lol:


----------



## Lukelucy

Jokim said:


> I'm with you there, LL. Sun and rest is my idea of vacation, with lots of SPF protection, of course.
> My son and DDIL love Key West. Go back almost annually.


I didn't use any SPF. Just some oil.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Yes and I had a very long list of things to accomplish but Attention Deficit was acting up today and only a few got crossed off :lol:


Girl do I understand. Not getting anything down because of the AD thingie. :shock: :roll: :lol: But you got to have it at home and not at work. :wink:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> I didn't use any SPF. Just some oil.


Did you burn? We used to use baby oil with iodine . But I would be so scared to do that now. You do look young. What about your face?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Isn't this sweet?http://www.facebook.com/DavidAvocadoWolfe/photos/a.10150364951666512.342374.102515706511/10152488117756512/?type=1&theater


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> Our new move is 1 1/2 hours away. I have no attraction to the place. It is just the logical place to move for us. Logic over heart I guess.


I hope it turns out to be a good move for you with fewer maintenance worries for you and DH. Sometimes a move turns out much better than expected and hopefully that happens to you.

DH wanted to move more than I did and it turned out to be much better for me than I ever imagined -- I started my business which helped me make a lot of new friends and am active in the community. The only downside is being further away from family. And there is a lot of irony in the fact that DH continued to travel to work in Calgary for several years after we moved here.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Girl do I understand. Not getting anything down because of the AD thingie. :shock: :roll: :lol: But you got to have it at home and not at work. :wink:


And that was good. I stayed in bed until almost 8:30 and had 2 leisurely cups of coffee before showering and dressing.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Isn't this sweet?http://www.facebook.com/DavidAvocadoWolfe/photos/a.10150364951666512.342374.102515706511/10152488117756512/?type=1&theater


Very sweet; they look so cute sleeping on their backs. I remember seeing otters at Sea Land in San Diego a long time ago - they had very cute acts.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did you burn? We used to use baby oil with iodine . But I would be so scared to do that now. You do look young. What about your face?


I had a little tan left from my last trip. Nothing on my face. I think the chemicals in the bottle are bad for you.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did you burn? We used to use baby oil with iodine . But I would be so scared to do that now. You do look young. What about your face?


Did not burn. Well, a little on my nose.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> I hope it turns out to be a good move for you with fewer maintenance worries for you and DH. Sometimes a move turns out much better than expected and hopefully that happens to you.
> 
> DH wanted to move more than I did and it turned out to be much better for me than I ever imagined -- I started my business which helped me make a lot of new friends and am active in the community. The only downside is being further away from family. And there is a lot of irony in the fact that DH continued to travel to work in Calgary for several years after we moved here.


That is why we are moving. Fewer maintenance worries, downsizing. I would prefer to move nearer family, but it is not going to happen. I am going on the assumption that a person can be happy anywhere. There are always wonderful people to meet.


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> That is why we are moving. Fewer maintenance worries, downsizing. I would prefer to move nearer family, but it is not going to happen. I am going on the assumption that a person can be happy anywhere. There are always wonderful people to meet.


 :thumbup: You're so right LL and I'm sure there will be a lot of people that will appreciate becoming your new friend.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: You're so right LL and I'm sure there will be a lot of people that will appreciate becoming your new friend.


Thank you, WCK. You are one of them. (Not new, though).


----------



## Jokim

west coast kitty said:


> Yes and I had a very long list of things to accomplish but Attention Deficit was acting up today and only a few got crossed off :lol:


.... the best intentions of mice and men........  :XD: :thumbup: 
(been there often, Kitty  )


----------



## Jokim

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did you burn? We used to use baby oil with iodine . But I would be so scared to do that now. You do look young. What about your face?


I try to wear a wide brimmed hat when out in the sun.


----------



## Jokim

west coast kitty said:


> And that was good. I stayed in bed until almost 8:30 and had 2 leisurely cups of coffee before showering and dressing.


8:30 would be late in bed for me. I consider 7 am late. But someday, I have a dream................


----------



## Jokim

Lukelucy said:


> That is why we are moving. Fewer maintenance worries, downsizing. I would prefer to move nearer family, but it is not going to happen. I am going on the assumption that a person can be happy anywhere. There are always wonderful people to meet.


You'll have a wonderful time meeting new friends and neighbors in your new place, LL.


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, WCK. You are one of them. (Not new, though).


  For just a minute I thought I was lucky enough to have you as a new neighbour!


----------



## west coast kitty

Jokim said:


> 8:30 would be late in bed for me. I consider 7 am late. But someday, I have a dream................


I'm usually up by 7 too and earlier in the summer when it get light sooner - but every once in a while it's nice to lay back and daydream. Someday you can indulge yourself too


----------



## lovethelake

Good morning friends

Woke up at 5:00 ish with a lot of sleet in the area and only 24. Schools are closed, I have chili in the crockpot and am anxiously getting ready for my new puppy. 

Life is soooooo good.


----------



## Lukelucy

Jokim said:


> You'll have a wonderful time meeting new friends and neighbors in your new place, LL.


Thank you, Jokim for being positive. I know you all will be here.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> For just a minute I thought I was lucky enough to have you as a new neighbour!


What a nice thing to say! I wish it was that way!


----------



## Lukelucy

lovethelake said:


> Good morning friends
> 
> Woke up at 5:00 ish with a lot of sleet in the area and only 24. Schools are closed, I have chili in the crockpot and am anxiously getting ready for my new puppy.
> 
> Life is soooooo good.


I hope we get to see a photo of your new puppy. It will be wonderful.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

lovethelake said:


> Good morning friends
> 
> Woke up at 5:00 ish with a lot of sleet in the area and only 24. Schools are closed, I have chili in the crockpot and am anxiously getting ready for my new puppy.
> 
> Life is soooooo good.


Are you getting another male? What are you going to name the new baby? Stay inside and enjoy the cozy knitting day.XX


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Are you getting another male? What are you going to name the new baby? Stay inside and enjoy the cozy knitting day.XX


We all want to know this. Hugs to your puppy!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

This what LTL gets to enjoy.http://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151500237966149&set=vb.320132156148&type=2&theater Can't wait to see pics of the new puppy!


----------



## Knit crazy

Unless you live in Indiana, you may not have heard that Nancy Pelosi has appointed Rep. Andre Carson to the Intelligence Committee in the House. This choice of a radical Muslim to an important committee is a very poor one. Carson achieved his electoral success because his grandmother, Julia Carson, was a respected person, if a little liberal for Indiana. Andre is not close in intellect or judgment to his grandmother, who is now deceased. He is just a stupid person, who could barely get through college because he had low intellectual ability. Pelosi's nomination of Andre is more a testimony to her own poor judgment than anything else. He will not keep secrets that need to be kept. It is such a shame. But, both he and Pelosi will be brought down when he blabs.


----------



## theyarnlady

Oh I miss so much yesterday. But got things done I wanted to. 

Oh LL you will have a wonderful adventure in front of you. I just know you will form wondrful friendship. you are an open giving person.

Get up early to Jokim and WCk in summer don't want to miss birds singing and lovely sun raises.

Oh LTL sorry aboaut sleet not good but chili on and new puppy . your right Life is good. 

Speaking of Pelosi KC did you see Dem want to raise gas taax to 28 cent a gallon. Why because they empty transportantion funds for everything but transportant. Guess who is spear heading this one. Yes our dear friend P.
Plus the only ones this tax will hurt are the middle income and the poor. why their excuse is because gas prices are so low. Right and I am the Queen of England want to visit my castle?? any one.


----------



## Gerslay

Good Morning Denim...!

I hope all the sickly ones are getting better and the well-babies stay that way. I'm finally over what my doctor called "the creeping crud that's going around". Hahaha! I love my doctor!

My clubs and groups have started up again for the new year; I took on a Committee Chair for one club and said "No" to another. "Ladies Who Lunch" is a group that meets monthly and today's the day. They usually pick a great spot to meet and there's always good food and lots of laughs. I'm hungry already!

I love it when the busyness of the new year kicks in but truth be told I love my solitude and my knitting time even more. What are y'all doing "new" in the new year?

Lake...so very sorry to hear about your old guy and yet happy at the same time about the new puppy. A full heart is a full life. You are blessed! &#9829;

WeeBee...I was thinking that if you knit some wraps for your water pipes you can use up your stash and keep the water flowing at the same time! Whadaya think? And that's great news about the expected twins...that'll use up your stash as well! &#9829;


----------



## theyarnlady

Yesterday morning for the first time in about a year was able to skype with my friend from England . She another lady in Scotland have formed a wonderful friendship. With Dad and what was going on did not skype with either of them for a long time. 

this lady let me cry about Dad that's why i love her so. She sent me a CD of a song that meant much to her and wanted me to hear it as she knew I would like the song about comfort about dad. Plus she let me cry and told me to get it out,not to hold it back. Which I have done since a few days after Dad died. It is so nice to have firends like that and to be able to talk to each other again does a world of good. We all met here on KP, we know are friends for every. Isn't it neat that one can use the Tech today to meet others around the world and develope such strong friendships. Look at all of us on here, wouldn't trade it for the world.


----------



## theyarnlady

Hi Gerslay glad the crude has pass. Sounds like you are going to be busy again but not with the rush of the holidays. 

I love what you posted to WeBee yarn wrap pipes and different colors too.


----------



## Gerslay

theyarnlady said:


> Yesterday morning for the first time in about a year was able to skype with my friend from England . She another lady in Scotland have formed a wonderful friendship. With Dad and what was going on did not skype with either of them for a long time.
> 
> this lady let me cry about Dad that's why i love her so. She sent me a CD of a song that meant much to her and wanted me to hear it as she knew I would like the song about comfort about dad. Plus she let me cry and told me to get it out,not to hold it back. Which I have done since a few days after Dad died. It is so nice to have firends like that and to be able to talk to each other again does a world of good. We all met here on KP, we know are friends for every. Isn't it neat that one can use the Tech today to meet others around the world and develope such strong friendships. Look at all of us on here, wouldn't trade it for the world.


Yes, its very nice to have friends to laugh and to cry with. We are blessed! ♥


----------



## Gerslay

Knit crazy said:


> Muslims that believe the "rules" in the Quran are following the life of a 6th century man, who was not holy. He committed many crimes and was not perfect. Today's Muslims that support the idea of a caliphate are people trapped in a 13th century mindset. Judaism and Christianity had its own issues with leadership that perverted God's plan for mankind. The Inquisition is one example. There always have been and always will be men and women who pervert God's will because we are imperfect. The only perfect man was Jesus because he was both man and God.
> 
> My question for Muslims is why would you need to reject Jesus, a man of peace, who lived, died and was resurrected for Mohammed, a man of violence, who lived and died in the 6th century and offers nothing of Heaven for believers?
> 
> Buddha, Mohammed, Baal, ISIS, Hindi gods, and the gods of barbarians throughout history were just men, no better than those who would like them to be something more. Only Jesus was both man and God and offers Heaven. God only recognized Jesus as his Son. He was predicted, planned as Savior from the beginning of time, arrived at the appointed time, fulfilled his mission on earth, and allowed himself to be killed for us to be allowed into Heaven. All pretenders are Satan's work. It is sad to me that people are so foolish as to choose eternal death and the suffering Satan offers rather than living with God forever.


KC...this is so well written..it is succinct and yet it tells the whole story. If you don't mind I'm going to copy and save it for future use!


----------



## Gerslay

*Stanford May Have Just Cured Alzheimers*

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/science/science-news/11280504/Has-Stanford-University-found-a-cure-for-Alzheimers-disease.html

The way I understand it, a plaque builds up between the neurons in the brain and it interferes with transmission of signals between neurons. The microglia cells are supposed to clean up that plaque. In Alzheimers patients, the microglia cells stop working. The new medicine turns the microglia cells back on and they clean up the plaque. In mice.

Let's hope it works the same in humans. This could be the miracle of 2015!


----------



## Gerslay

joeysomma said:


> Has she just put a fox in the hen house?


Good grief...she gets dumber by the day, doesn't she?


----------



## Gerslay

Question: Why didn't Obama go to Paris for the march on Sunday?

Answer: The march was for WORLD LEADERS.


----------



## theyarnlady

Gerslay said:


> Question: Why didn't Obama go to Paris for the march on Sunday?
> 
> Answer: The march was for WORLD LEADERS.


 :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I miss so much yesterday. But got things done I wanted to.
> 
> Oh LL you will have a wonderful adventure in front of you. I just know you will form wondrful friendship. you are an open giving person.
> 
> Get up early to Jokim and WCk in summer don't want to miss birds singing and lovely sun raises.
> 
> Oh LTL sorry aboaut sleet not good but chili on and new puppy . your right Life is good.
> 
> Speaking of Pelosi KC did you see Dem want to raise gas taax to 28 cent a gallon. Why because they empty transportantion funds for everything but transportant. Guess who is spear heading this one. Yes our dear friend P.
> Plus the only ones this tax will hurt are the middle income and the poor. why their excuse is because gas prices are so low. Right and I am the Queen of England want to visit my castle?? any one.


Thank you, Yarnlady.


----------



## Knit crazy

joeysomma said:


> Has she just put a fox in the hen house?


If he's a fox, it is a mentally deficient one. You know, I doubt Carson is smart enough to hatch or follow a terrorist plot, but he will probably be used in one unwittingly. He really lacks intellect. I think he only survives because he represents a center township for Indianapolis of poor, uneducated people. He pushes a populist agenda of big government taking care of middle class Americans, but I think you would need to look really hard to find a middle class voter in his district. I figure he will unwittedly give up information, and then he and Pelosi will have egg on their faces. The man is not competent to become a congressman, but he is one. Glad he's not my congressman.


----------



## theyarnlady

I was right and I was wrong to apologize to wombatnomore. 

Yeah wish I would learn to go back and read my post first.


----------



## theyarnlady

Knit crazy said:


> If he's a fox, it is a mentally deficient one. You know, I doubt Carson is smart enough to hatch or follow a terrorist plot, but he will probably be used in one unwittingly. He really lacks intellect. I think he only survives because he represents a center township for Indianapolis of poor, uneducated people. He pushes a populist agenda of big government taking care of middle class Americans, but I think you would need to look really hard to find a middle class voter in his district. I figure he will unwittedly give up information, and then he and Pelosi will have egg on their faces. The man is not competent to become a congressman, but he is one. Glad he's not my congressman.


I did not know this and made sure I read it twice. Wow Pelosi is really is do herself in and no one has to do it for her.


----------



## Gerslay

theyarnlady said:


> I was right and I was wrong to apologize to wombatnomore.
> 
> Yeah wish I would learn to go back and read my post first.


Not to worry about it Yarnie. If you notice, Wombat forgave the libs for all the nasty things they all said about her which were far worse than anything you have said. Yet you have damaged her so badly that it is unforgivable?

WOW...either your words carry so much more power than words of the libs or she is so much weaker than any of us ever realized. Either way, its not your problem!


----------



## lovethelake

Lukelucy said:


> We all want to know this. Hugs to your puppy!


How could I not?


----------



## soloweygirl

west coast kitty said:


> I'm usually up by 7 too and earlier in the summer when it get light sooner - but every once in a while it's nice to lay back and daydream. Someday you can indulge yourself too


I'm usually up when it is just light out. The puppies are such creatures of habit that I really don't need an alarm. I like getting the day started early. I am definitely a morning person.


----------



## soloweygirl

lovethelake said:


> How could I not?


Is that the new puppy? What a cutie. Obviously a thigh/leg man. You are going to have your hands full.


----------



## theyarnlady

Gerslay said:


> Not to worry about it Yarnie. If you notice, Wombat forgave the libs for all the nasty things they all said about her which were far worse than anything you have said. Yet you have damaged her so badly that it is unforgivable?
> 
> WOW...either your words carry so much more power than words of the libs or she is so much weaker than any of us ever realized. Either way, its not your problem!


But guess what I called wombat a man and wombatnomore a women. Guess what look at the things are heating up she is wombatnomore and not wombat.
If I had read what I posted in angry I would have seen that I said nothing wrong. I then accused the libs of not getting it. Why because they were still accusing her of being a man last fall.

I should learn to read what I post in angery first before assuming I did something wrong. So I owed her no apology at all. She then assumed I had done it to. Both of us should have went back and readed what I posted.

I really have to learn when angry to reread my post . Which I did not. Know that is why God sent me back to reread what I had posted.


----------



## theyarnlady

lovethelake said:


> How could I not?


Darn would not come up for me. Is puppy home with you now?


----------



## lovethelake

theyarnlady said:


> Darn would not come up for me. Is puppy home with you now?


No planning on Friday


----------



## theyarnlady

lovethelake said:


> No planning on Friday


Oh it makes me wish I could get one.

Just can't after putting Bear down and being with him. Just don't have the heart for it . Have had dogs all my life and this is the first time I have not. Also afraid if I die before that dog there would be no one to take care of it.


----------



## Lukelucy

lovethelake said:


> How could I not?


I cannot open it. Oh, dear.


----------



## lovethelake

Lukelucy said:


> I cannot open it. Oh, dear.


Might be because it is a video, and it is too big to see.

poop


----------



## Lukelucy

lovethelake said:


> Might be because it is a video, and it is too big to see.
> 
> poop


That's why. Thank you!


----------



## Knit crazy

I have been lazy today. DH worked at the antique shop, I knitted and napped. I made chili for supper. DH is talking about getting out of the business. I am OK with that, but will miss my ME days when I can be lazy.


----------



## Lukelucy

Knit crazy said:


> I have been lazy today. DH worked at the antique shop, I knitted and napped. I made chili for supper. DH is talking about getting out of the business. I am OK with that, but will miss my ME days when I can be lazy.


Chili sounds so nice!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

The Death of the Jews of France
1 Comment

Share1 Tweet1 Share8 0 Email0

The Jews are being ethnically cleansed from France 

In the wake of the slaughter of four Jews in a Paris kosher supermarket by an Islamic jihadist, a Parisian Jew said: "In the past year, 7,000 Jews have already left France and after this there will be many thousands more. We are not safe in France any more. There is no future for Jews here in France. We are finished in France."

Europe loves to memorialize dead Jews, even to the point of fetishizing them  it's live ones that they cannot tolerate. The idea that French President Francois Hollande did not want Israeli Prime Minister Binyamin Netanyahu at a memorial march for Jews who were slaughtered in exactly the same way as Jews were in 2012 in Toulouse where he said they were murdered because they were Jews, and even more importantly, in the same way as the Germans murdered Jews  speaks volumes. Inviting the head of a terror movement, Mahmoud Abbas, because Netanyahu was coming, was depraved.

With Muslims now accounting for 10% of France's population, Jew-hatred is at a fever pitch. Its war on the Paris streets, and it's only going to get worse  and not just for the Jews in France but for all the Jews of Europe. The moratorium of the six million is long over. Europe has reverted back, comfortable again to indulge dark, monstrous impulses.

When I was in Paris back in 2005, the Jewish day schools were chained and fenced like a prison. And that was before the January 2006 kidnapping, captivity, and torture of a young Jewish man, Ilan Halimi. A group of devout Muslims calling themselves The Barbarians lured Halimi to an apartment where they tied him up in a cellar and tortured him with acid, cigarettes, and knives. Muslims living in that apartment complex heard his screams, but instead of calling the police, they joined in the torture. Police think at least twenty Muslims joined in. Halimi finally died in an ambulance after the leader of this gang of savages dumped him by a railway line and set him on fire.

A French Jew wrote to me Monday: "No one in France can protect the French Jews, who will be massacred one by one. And even with 50,000 officers in front of synagogues, there are over 12 million Muslims in France. If 10% of them go extremist (which is low), there will be a bloodbath in Paris, and that blood will be Jewish."

He said this about the massive march in Paris Sunday that was attended by political leaders from all over the world (except Barack Obama): "As you saw on TV, three million people marched for Charlie Hebdo, but believe me, no one marched for the Jews who were massacred in the Hyper Cacher supermarket! No one cares. People are getting used to it. France let its Jews die in World War II and it will do it again."

So will the rest of Europe. The Holocaust, while it was a German initiative, was carried out by every nation in Europe, save for the Danes. There were Dutch Nazis, Polish Nazis, French Nazis, etc. Europe as a continent decided it was a good idea to get rid of the Jews. Researchers at the US Holocaust Memorial Museum have catalogued 42,500 Nazi ghettos and camps. That number includes death camps, forced labor camps, POW camps, brothels, and "care" centers in which the Nazis forced pregnant women to have abortions. There were 30,000 slave labor camps; 1,150 Jewish ghettos; 980 concentration camps; 1,000 POW camps; 500 brothels; and thousands of other camps.

Over 42,000 concentration camps? That wasn't just the Germans.

But in the wake of the Holocaust, Europe rejected nationalism, which was not the problem. American nationalism isn't evil in itself; nor is nationalism as such. The Nazis weren't evil because they were nationalists; they were evil because they were genocidal. Yet now it seems that Europe has decided once again to embrace madness and evil as its central unifying characteristic.

After the Paris march, Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan attacked Netanyahu, asking how the head of a terror state could dare attend the march. Yet despite this pro- jihadist inversion of reality, the European Union is eager for Turkey to join the EU  which would make it an Islamic entity. If Turkey becomes a member of the European Union next month, it will be the first predominately Muslim country ever to join the EU.

Turkey is not a European country. Ninety-seven percent of its territory lies in Asia. And Turkey is far too big for the EU to absorb. With a population predicted to reach 91 million by 2050, it will be the dominant member of the EU. Goodbye, European culture.

And goodbye, Jews. Last January, thousands of hate-filled protesters in France chanted, "Jew, France is not for you!" Just weeks ago, an eight-year-old Jewish girl was harassed and abused by her Muslim classmates. Muslim parents, clerics, and mosques that continue to preach this annihilationism are abhorrent and evil. How long before these junior savages show up to school with a gun or machete to "kill their Jew"? Days before that, a Muslim gang invaded a Jewish home in the Paris suburb of Créteil, raped a 19-year-old woman, and robbed the home, saying it was "because you are Jewish." And the French just voted to recognize an Islamic Jew-hatred state in Israel, as if to seal this hate and violence into the annals of duplicitous and foul French history. Alfred Dreyfus, Helene Berr, Ilan Halimi, Mufti Al Husseini and now the vote legitimizing a terror state whose only goal is to annihilate the Jewish people.

The French and the rest of Europe will pay dearly for their submission to Islam. It only starts with the Jews  the canary in the coal mine. The horrible irony is that as history continues to repeat itself, this time it won't be the French rounding up the Jews at Vélodrome d'hiver. No, when the war comes this time, it will be the French who are rounded up by the hostile invaders.

Source

Pamela Geller's commitment to freedom from jihad and Shariah shines forth in her books

Don't forget to Like Freedom Outpost on Facebook, Google Plus, Tea Party Community & Twitter.

You can also get Freedom Outpost delivered to your Amazon Kindle d

Read more at http://freedomoutpost.com/2015/01/death-jews-france/#e2kDCqH2vZIS6sSm.99


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Knit crazy said:


> Unless you live in Indiana, you may not have heard that Nancy Pelosi has appointed Rep. Andre Carson to the Intelligence Committee in the House. This choice of a radical Muslim to an important committee is a very poor one. Carson achieved his electoral success because his grandmother, Julia Carson, was a respected person, if a little liberal for Indiana. Andre is not close in intellect or judgment to his grandmother, who is now deceased. He is just a stupid person, who could barely get through college because he had low intellectual ability. Pelosi's nomination of Andre is more a testimony to her own poor judgment than anything else. He will not keep secrets that need to be kept. It is such a shame. But, both he and Pelosi will be brought down when he blabs.


Don't even get me started on her.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Gerslay said:


> *Stanford May Have Just Cured Alzheimers*
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/science/science-news/11280504/Has-Stanford-University-found-a-cure-for-Alzheimers-disease.html
> 
> The way I understand it, a plaque builds up between the neurons in the brain and it interferes with transmission of signals between neurons. The microglia cells are supposed to clean up that plaque. In Alzheimers patients, the microglia cells stop working. The new medicine turns the microglia cells back on and they clean up the plaque. In mice.
> That would be wonderful if it works on humans too . My daddy was in the first stages before he died. Terrible disease.
> Let's hope it works the same in humans. This could be the miracle of 2015!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Gerslay said:


> Question: Why didn't Obama go to Paris for the march on Sunday?
> 
> Answer: The march was for WORLD LEADERS.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

lovethelake said:


> How could I not?


Awwwwww! How old? Looks like about 8 weeks. We got Mattie when she was about that age. Love, love, love!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Knit crazy said:


> I have been lazy today. DH worked at the antique shop, I knitted and napped. I made chili for supper. DH is talking about getting out of the business. I am OK with that, but will miss my ME days when I can be lazy.


I know what you mean about missing Me days. I only get them when DH goes hunting. It is so nice to be alone for a few days. Does he have a hobby?


----------



## lovethelake

Country Bumpkins said:


> Awwwwww! How old? Looks like about 8 weeks. We got Mattie when she was about that age. Love, love, love!


He is, might have turned 9 weeks this week. I can't believe I am doing this. But my other two dogs are so depressed that I must do it for them :lol:


----------



## Knit crazy

I hope everyone listened to Genn Beck's 3 part special on the Red Threat. Glenn detailed the Islamic drive for a caliphate 4-5 years ago. Everyone pooh-poohed his predictions, but he had been proved right. Now he is predicting the rise of fascism in Europe and the likelihood of a Nazi-like regime. The Russians are fomenting this activity and using tactics that Hitler would have used. They have a plan to attack both gays and Jews. They will use religious rhetoric to achieve their goals, even though they are not religious. Their goal is to grab land as Hitler did, but they will form a coalition with Iran to siding their power. When Gog and Magog (Iranians and Russians) unite, the end times are here.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

lovethelake said:


> He is, might have turned 9 weeks this week. I can't believe I am doing this. But my other two dogs are so depressed that I must do it for them :lol:


I know. Our Mitch still looks for Buster. They get attached to each other too. Mattie was our second Airedale. She is the one that ran back and forth to both of our kids houses when they got married. She almost ran herself to death trying to spend time with the whole family. She would spend a few hours at each house then come back home and then do it all over again.
Did you have 3 Airedales?


----------



## theyarnlady

lovethelake said:


> He is, might have turned 9 weeks this week. I can't believe I am doing this. But my other two dogs are so depressed that I must do it for them :lol:


It still won't work for me so I do not know what your puppy looks like when you get him home please post picture. Ah puppy breath,don't you just love it.


----------



## west coast kitty

Gerslay said:


> Good Morning Denim...!
> 
> I hope all the sickly ones are getting better and the well-babies stay that way. I'm finally over what my doctor called "the creeping crud that's going around". Hahaha! I love my doctor!
> 
> My clubs and groups have started up again for the new year; I took on a Committee Chair for one club and said "No" to another. "Ladies Who Lunch" is a group that meets monthly and today's the day. They usually pick a great spot to meet and there's always good food and lots of laughs. I'm hungry already!
> 
> I love it when the busyness of the new year kicks in but truth be told I love my solitude and my knitting time even more. What are y'all doing "new" in the new year?
> 
> Lake...so very sorry to hear about your old guy and yet happy at the same time about the new puppy. A full heart is a full life. You are blessed! ♥
> 
> WeeBee...I was thinking that if you knit some wraps for your water pipes you can use up your stash and keep the water flowing at the same time! Whadaya think? And that's great news about the expected twins...that'll use up your stash as well! ♥


Ladies Who Lunch sounds like a great idea. What was on the menu today?


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Yesterday morning for the first time in about a year was able to skype with my friend from England . She another lady in Scotland have formed a wonderful friendship. With Dad and what was going on did not skype with either of them for a long time.
> 
> this lady let me cry about Dad that's why i love her so. She sent me a CD of a song that meant much to her and wanted me to hear it as she knew I would like the song about comfort about dad. Plus she let me cry and told me to get it out,not to hold it back. Which I have done since a few days after Dad died. It is so nice to have firends like that and to be able to talk to each other again does a world of good. We all met here on KP, we know are friends for every. Isn't it neat that one can use the Tech today to meet others around the world and develope such strong friendships. Look at all of us on here, wouldn't trade it for the world.


Wonderful day for you Yarnie, so glad you could see your friends and chat again. Totally agree with you about the tech - so many great new friends. :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty

Gerslay said:


> *Stanford May Have Just Cured Alzheimers*
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/science/science-news/11280504/Has-Stanford-University-found-a-cure-for-Alzheimers-disease.html
> 
> The way I understand it, a plaque builds up between the neurons in the brain and it interferes with transmission of signals between neurons. The microglia cells are supposed to clean up that plaque. In Alzheimers patients, the microglia cells stop working. The new medicine turns the microglia cells back on and they clean up the plaque. In mice.
> 
> Let's hope it works the same in humans. This could be the miracle of 2015!


That sounds very hopeful.


----------



## bonbf3

soloweygirl said:


> I so have to start watching Downton Abby. I know I would love it.


I watched two episodes - not back-to-back. They were excellent, but in both of them a major character died. It was too much for me - but I think I'm ready to go back. The characters are very interesting. By the way, the shows I saw were from earlier seasons, so I'm not giving anything away.


----------



## bonbf3

Jokim said:


> If they want to survive as a country with a 2,000+ yr old culture they will have to root out the trouble spots ('no go' zones) and establish one rule of law for the entire country.


It just isn't right to move to another country and expect them to bend to your will. "When in Rome, do as the Romans do" was a quote I heard pretty often as a kid. I hear England also has a very large and vocal Muslim population.


----------



## bonbf3

soloweygirl said:


> Not speaking from experience, but I heard that the udder bouncing can be very painful. And an udder thing is that once they start bouncing they are udderly out of control.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> I was right and I was wrong to apologize to wombatnomore.
> 
> Yeah wish I would learn to go back and read my post first.


You did what you thought was right Yarnie. From what we've seen of Wombat, she has plenty of issues to deal with and your posts were pretty minor compared to most of what was said by her and by others.


----------



## bonbf3

soloweygirl said:


> I heard that Obama told our Ambassador to France to attend the rally. I don't know if it is accurate or not. Holder should have attended on behalf of the US.


I heard the same.


----------



## bonbf3

soloweygirl said:


> Sorry, I forgot to welcome you back. WELCOME BACK BONNIE.
> 
> LL is moving and is concerned about what will happen when Mr. LL finds out about her yarn stash. Violence and or possible death was suggested. I helpfully let LL know that I accept all sizes of packages and won't return any that need to be kept. It is my goal to keep Denim Country murder free. :XD: :XD: :XD:


You will save us all! I'll have to hear more about this moving business. Interesting. Thanks for filling me in.


----------



## bonbf3

lovethelake said:


> All she did was tweet.
> 
> If Jordan and other Muslim countries attended to show support for the people of France, you think Obama would go. But no, I think the big thin on the WH agenda was having the Piston BB team go there to meet up with the Coward in Chief. I mean he really is a coward, not wanting to stand up against extreme radical Muslim terrorists.


Yes, France should expect any help from us. We have games to watch and golf courses waiting.


----------



## west coast kitty

lovethelake said:


> How could I not?


He is so adorable and was having such fun with the stuffed toy. You and the other dogs are in for a lot of fun and probably a little puppy mischief too.


----------



## bonbf3

Jokim said:


> Bingo!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> .... and do we???


I think the citizens do, but the "leader" is not fearless.


----------



## bonbf3

Country Bumpkins said:


> All the fun got started when LTL was talking about moisturizer. Then we talked about the Udder Cream for hands. We got silly one night .That is when we all udderly went off class.


That's what we do best!


----------



## bonbf3

lovethelake said:


> I just wanted to let you know that my old (4 legged) guy died today. I had him put to sleep, because over the weekend he suddenly became confused, dazed and barely moved. My one son could not come over yesterday because he was crying so hard. And my 6'5" wall of humanity was sobbing at the door when I put him in the car. It was so hard to do, but it was the right thing for him. He did not deserve to die alone. I held his head, looked him in the eyes and thanked him for picking me to be his mom. The other two dogs have been so distraught. My 96 pound guy sat on the steps in the cold drizzle looking for him. I had to drag him in the house where has laid on his pillow and not eaten all day. The little one, laid on his pillow and did not move all day. There is not a sound in the house.
> 
> Might be bringing home a new pup on Friday. I can't let those two be depressed and sad. He is 8 weeks old and so darn adorable. When I contacted the breeder to see if they had a list going for their next litter, they had this little guy not spoken for yet. But they were in WV and wasn't sure when I could get there to meet him. Then she emailed two videos of him, which I personally thought was the cruelest thing in the world  Then they were going to be in VA to drop off 2 of his litter mates on Friday, would I like to meet up then? I mean, how many more of a signs do I need from God to get this little guy? So off to Amazon I went and was like a first time grandma and went buying puppy chew toys, and maybe a few other things.


Oh - I'm sorry about your faithful friend. I'm sure the new puppy will loved and cherished. And what fun he'll bring to your house.


----------



## bonbf3

Lukelucy said:


> Hi Bon,
> 
> Yes, moving... Moving date is around Feb. 27th. From now to then, there is a Utah trip (husband), Caribbean trip (me) and all the packing. I'll manage.
> 
> I missed everyone.


You are an amazing traveler! Exciting times - except for the ankle and the root canal. It sounds like the worst is over for both. I hope so.


----------



## bonbf3

Lukelucy said:


> Jokim,
> 
> I feel guilty that I have not started socks. Please forgive me. I am dying to make some. Have not gone near knitting.


I'd like to try them, too. Wouldn't it be fun if we lived near each other and could get together and struggle with our socks together!


----------



## west coast kitty

lovethelake said:


> Might be because it is a video, and it is too big to see.
> 
> poop


It opened ok for me with Windows Media Player. Maybe the media player defaults have a higher security or is turned off?


----------



## bonbf3

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh you all have moo d along.
> 
> All by myself I can not be all by myself all along
> 
> what the heck.
> 
> We are starting a new class class. As it seem class is not class without uddering a single word.
> 
> We really must moo on and learn not to udder all of those words that moo us.
> 
> Udder wise we will just not be herd. So lets moo a bit more right .


 :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty

Knit crazy said:


> I have been lazy today. DH worked at the antique shop, I knitted and napped. I made chili for supper. DH is talking about getting out of the business. I am OK with that, but will miss my ME days when I can be lazy.


You'll have to help him find a hobby that takes him out of the house for a few hours


----------



## bonbf3

theyarnlady said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-311977-1.html
> 
> something to share.


This is beautiful, Yarnie. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## bonbf3

theyarnlady said:


> It's nine o'clock do you know where your body is? If not you should notify the body police . They have had a number of bodys they pick up in the last couple of days.
> 
> Their in udder dis a ray down there as they don't know.
> 
> Oh were or were can my body be oh were oh were can it be.
> 
> With its udders down low and its behind below oh were oh were can it be.
> 
> Oh I found it I walk in front of the mirror and there it was. I did not recoognize it. Thought it was a stranger who moved in .


I have one of those strangers at my house, too. And when I get all dressed up (jeans without holes) and with makeup, she really looks weird!


----------



## bonbf3

west coast kitty said:


> A treat came in the mail for me today - thanks Yarnie for sending Jan Karon's latest Mitford book. I've really enjoyed the whole series. I'll start reading next week, it will be my reward for when I finish doing the store's inventory (I chores I don't enjoy).
> 
> Bonnie would you like me to send it on to you when I'm done?


Thanks so much, WCK, but I checked it out from the library. I loved what I read, but then Christmas came and the book went back. I'll check it out again. I'm sure you'll enjoy it. I'd like to go back and read them all again.


----------



## bonbf3

Country Bumpkins said:


> WOW!http://www.wnd.com/2015/01/man-awakens-from-12-years-in-vegetative-state/


Oh my - he was 12, then woke up at 24. Amazing!


----------



## bonbf3

west coast kitty said:


> :roll: I've started down this path
> 
> Age Activated Attention Deficit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My everyday. Funny - and so true.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> The Death of the Jews of France
> 1 Comment
> 
> Share1 Tweet1 Share8 0 Email0
> 
> The Jews are being ethnically cleansed from France 
> 
> In the wake of the slaughter of four Jews in a Paris kosher supermarket by an Islamic jihadist, a Parisian Jew said: "In the past year, 7,000 Jews have already left France and after this there will be many thousands more. We are not safe in France any more. There is no future for Jews here in France. We are finished in France."
> 
> Europe loves to memorialize dead Jews, even to the point of fetishizing them  it's live ones that they cannot tolerate. The idea that French President Francois Hollande did not want Israeli Prime Minister Binyamin Netanyahu at a memorial march for Jews who were slaughtered in exactly the same way as Jews were in 2012 in Toulouse where he said they were murdered because they were Jews, and even more importantly, in the same way as the Germans murdered Jews  speaks volumes. Inviting the head of a terror movement, Mahmoud Abbas, because Netanyahu was coming, was depraved.
> 
> With Muslims now accounting for 10% of France's population, Jew-hatred is at a fever pitch. Its war on the Paris streets, and it's only going to get worse  and not just for the Jews in France but for all the Jews of Europe. The moratorium of the six million is long over. Europe has reverted back, comfortable again to indulge dark, monstrous impulses.
> 
> When I was in Paris back in 2005, the Jewish day schools were chained and fenced like a prison. And that was before the January 2006 kidnapping, captivity, and torture of a young Jewish man, Ilan Halimi. A group of devout Muslims calling themselves The Barbarians lured Halimi to an apartment where they tied him up in a cellar and tortured him with acid, cigarettes, and knives. Muslims living in that apartment complex heard his screams, but instead of calling the police, they joined in the torture. Police think at least twenty Muslims joined in. Halimi finally died in an ambulance after the leader of this gang of savages dumped him by a railway line and set him on fire.
> 
> A French Jew wrote to me Monday: "No one in France can protect the French Jews, who will be massacred one by one. And even with 50,000 officers in front of synagogues, there are over 12 million Muslims in France. If 10% of them go extremist (which is low), there will be a bloodbath in Paris, and that blood will be Jewish."
> 
> He said this about the massive march in Paris Sunday that was attended by political leaders from all over the world (except Barack Obama): "As you saw on TV, three million people marched for Charlie Hebdo, but believe me, no one marched for the Jews who were massacred in the Hyper Cacher supermarket! No one cares. People are getting used to it. France let its Jews die in World War II and it will do it again."
> 
> So will the rest of Europe. The Holocaust, while it was a German initiative, was carried out by every nation in Europe, save for the Danes. There were Dutch Nazis, Polish Nazis, French Nazis, etc. Europe as a continent decided it was a good idea to get rid of the Jews. Researchers at the US Holocaust Memorial Museum have catalogued 42,500 Nazi ghettos and camps. That number includes death camps, forced labor camps, POW camps, brothels, and "care" centers in which the Nazis forced pregnant women to have abortions. There were 30,000 slave labor camps; 1,150 Jewish ghettos; 980 concentration camps; 1,000 POW camps; 500 brothels; and thousands of other camps.
> 
> Over 42,000 concentration camps? That wasn't just the Germans.
> 
> But in the wake of the Holocaust, Europe rejected nationalism, which was not the problem. American nationalism isn't evil in itself; nor is nationalism as such. The Nazis weren't evil because they were nationalists; they were evil because they were genocidal. Yet now it seems that Europe has decided once again to embrace madness and evil as its central unifying characteristic.
> 
> After the Paris march, Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan attacked Netanyahu, asking how the head of a terror state could dare attend the march. Yet despite this pro- jihadist inversion of reality, the European Union is eager for Turkey to join the EU  which would make it an Islamic entity. If Turkey becomes a member of the European Union next month, it will be the first predominately Muslim country ever to join the EU.
> 
> Turkey is not a European country. Ninety-seven percent of its territory lies in Asia. And Turkey is far too big for the EU to absorb. With a population predicted to reach 91 million by 2050, it will be the dominant member of the EU. Goodbye, European culture.
> 
> And goodbye, Jews. Last January, thousands of hate-filled protesters in France chanted, "Jew, France is not for you!" Just weeks ago, an eight-year-old Jewish girl was harassed and abused by her Muslim classmates. Muslim parents, clerics, and mosques that continue to preach this annihilationism are abhorrent and evil. How long before these junior savages show up to school with a gun or machete to "kill their Jew"? Days before that, a Muslim gang invaded a Jewish home in the Paris suburb of Créteil, raped a 19-year-old woman, and robbed the home, saying it was "because you are Jewish." And the French just voted to recognize an Islamic Jew-hatred state in Israel, as if to seal this hate and violence into the annals of duplicitous and foul French history. Alfred Dreyfus, Helene Berr, Ilan Halimi, Mufti Al Husseini and now the vote legitimizing a terror state whose only goal is to annihilate the Jewish people.
> 
> The French and the rest of Europe will pay dearly for their submission to Islam. It only starts with the Jews  the canary in the coal mine. The horrible irony is that as history continues to repeat itself, this time it won't be the French rounding up the Jews at Vélodrome d'hiver. No, when the war comes this time, it will be the French who are rounded up by the hostile invaders.
> 
> Source
> 
> Pamela Geller's commitment to freedom from jihad and Shariah shines forth in her books
> 
> Don't forget to Like Freedom Outpost on Facebook, Google Plus, Tea Party Community & Twitter.
> 
> You can also get Freedom Outpost delivered to your Amazon Kindle d
> 
> Read more at http://freedomoutpost.com/2015/01/death-jews-france/#e2kDCqH2vZIS6sSm.99


There have been a few news stories about increasing antisemitism in France and that a growing number of Jews were choosing to leave the country. I didn't realize how bad the problem was though - that was a frightening article to see the depths of that hatred coming out again in a European country.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> It still won't work for me so I do not know what your puppy looks like when you get him home please post picture. Ah puppy breath,don't you just love it.


Yarnie is there a neighbour with a dog that might let you doggie sit once in a while?


----------



## bonbf3

Knit crazy said:


> Talk about clueless school administrators. If this is the best tactic they can come up with, they shouldn't be in their positions. First, it is not up to students to deal with killers. Second, do they realize that students might bean each other with cans? The administrators would be liable if it occurred, Third, do they really think students could hit an armed attacker? Most would be too frightened to take action. The one or two who threw a can at a shooter would probably miss ensuring they and their fellow students get shot. Fourth, students given responsibility for saving the school would be traumatized and learn nothing. It is the school staff and police who should be armed, not students.


My first thought was the same as yours - students dealing with killers? I don't think so. We are supposed to protect them!


----------



## bonbf3

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is as funny as the government making a video of if there is a terrorist in your office building to hide under your desk with a pair of scissors. Long sentence. :roll:


That was a long sentence - and it made perfect sense. I saw that video. :roll:


----------



## bonbf3

west coast kitty said:


> Black loves words so much he uses too many of them to make his points, which are:
> * France's very liberal attitudes quickly become nationalistic when their core values are threatened and will likely respond to these terrorist acts much more harshly than Anglo-Saxon based democracies
> * Christianity is a greater world presence but too many have created and/or accepted "the politically correct fiction that the West is not Christian"
> * radical Islam is a growing force that needs to be crushed using whatever force is necessary
> * appeasement and silence will ultimately lead to much greater violence
> 
> http://news.nationalpost.com/2015/01/10/conrad-black-defending-the-christian-west/


Very good points.


----------



## bonbf3

WendyBee said:


> I have good news to share...the best.
> Remember me saying about Bill next door becoming a Grandfather again? Well it seems lightening does strike twice because Bills daughter in law Ashley is expecting twins again!!!!
> All day I`ve been forgoing my knitting projects to browse the net looking for ideas for knitting patterns for some baby afghans. I`m not even going to buy yarn until Ashleys first trimester is over.
> All my problems with frozen pipes are still with us (still no water, we had another freeze last night), but hearing this news has gladdened my heart more than any warm bath could ever do.
> PTL its truly a good day today.


Wendy, you are such a breath of fresh air!


----------



## bonbf3

Knit crazy said:


> Muslims that believe the "rules" in the Quran are following the life of a 6th century man, who was not holy. He committed many crimes and was not perfect. Today's Muslims that support the idea of a caliphate are people trapped in a 13th century mindset. Judaism and Christianity had its own issues with leadership that perverted God's plan for mankind. The Inquisition is one example. There always have been and always will be men and women who pervert God's will because we are imperfect. The only perfect man was Jesus because he was both man and God.
> 
> My question for Muslims is why would you need to reject Jesus, a man of peace, who lived, died and was resurrected for Mohammed, a man of violence, who lived and died in the 6th century and offers nothing of Heaven for believers?
> 
> Buddha, Mohammed, Baal, ISIS, Hindi gods, and the gods of barbarians throughout history were just men, no better than those who would like them to be something more. Only Jesus was both man and God and offers Heaven. God only recognized Jesus as his Son. He was predicted, planned as Savior from the beginning of time, arrived at the appointed time, fulfilled his mission on earth, and allowed himself to be killed for us to be allowed into Heaven. All pretenders are Satan's work. It is sad to me that people are so foolish as to choose eternal death and the suffering Satan offers rather than living with God forever.


I don't understand it either. Brainwashing is what I think.


----------



## west coast kitty

Hi Bonnie,
Sounds like you had a very exciting and busy Christmas and New Years. Did you get the whole family together during the holiday? Is your household back to normal again?


----------



## bonbf3

Lukelucy said:


> Our new move is 1 1/2 hours away. I have no attraction to the place. It is just the logical place to move for us. Logic over heart I guess.


Oh - that's not so bad - not like a cross-country move. Good luck with all the packing. I FEEL like I'm packing -I'm trying to get rid of a lot of useless age-old stuff!


----------



## bonbf3

Jokim said:


> Jesus rose from the dead. He is God.♥


I just love hearing you say that. Well, reading those words. I found a beautiful link - I'll post it here. It's about Mary. Just listening to it takes me to a special place.


----------



## bonbf3

Country Bumpkins said:


> And He is not still in the tomb as the others are.


I have missed this place where we speak openly of our faith, CB.


----------



## bonbf3

west coast kitty said:


> Years ago someone gave me a pair and I didn't really like them - maybe my toes are odd shapes, but they didn't fit properly so I'll just stick to regular socks. Has anyone else ever tried them?
> 
> I have made yoga socks without the heel or toes for a couple of friends that do a lot of yoga.


I don't think I'd do well with stuff between my toes. I get enough input already (back to the ADD video)! Even flip-flops, which I used to wear, must hit a nerve because after a few minutes, I get a cramp in my toe. Weird, huh?


----------



## bonbf3

west coast kitty said:


> The kids would probably be safer hiding under their desks than tossing cans at someone with a gun. Remember the safety drill of hiding under our desks during the 60's :roll:


I will never forget them. Scarred me for life!


----------



## bonbf3

west coast kitty said:


> Yes and I had a very long list of things to accomplish but Attention Deficit was acting up today and only a few got crossed off :lol:


I know the feeling. Even my piles of things to do have their own piles! It's getting very complicated.


----------



## bonbf3

Lukelucy said:


> I didn't use any SPF. Just some oil.


Gee, I can't go out of the house without sunscreen. Of course, I do, but I shouldn't.


----------



## bonbf3

Country Bumpkins said:


> Isn't this sweet?http://www.facebook.com/DavidAvocadoWolfe/photos/a.10150364951666512.342374.102515706511/10152488117756512/?type=1&theater


I saw a video of that once. Precious! They are really fun to watch.


----------



## bonbf3

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did you burn? We used to use baby oil with iodine . But I would be so scared to do that now. You do look young. What about your face?


Did I miss a picture of LL? It's so nice to actually see pictures of each other.


----------



## bonbf3

Lukelucy said:


> I had a little tan left from my last trip. Nothing on my face. I think the chemicals in the bottle are bad for you.


I think everything is bad for you. I always burned so stayed out of the sun for the last 40 years! Then I ended up with a severe Vitamin D deficiency! And I still have to get little places frozen on my face - pre-cancerous, thank goodness. Go figure.

Oh well, we weren't promised perfection in this life.


----------



## bonbf3

Lukelucy said:


> That is why we are moving. Fewer maintenance worries, downsizing. I would prefer to move nearer family, but it is not going to happen. I am going on the assumption that a person can be happy anywhere. There are always wonderful people to meet.


That's so true - and sometimes when we least expect it!


----------



## bonbf3

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: You're so right LL and I'm sure there will be a lot of people that will appreciate becoming your new friend.


I think so, too, WCK.


----------



## bonbf3

Jokim said:


> 8:30 would be late in bed for me. I consider 7 am late. But someday, I have a dream................


It must be a short dream if you get up before 7!

Just kidding. I got up at 5:15 when I was working. But I'm a morning person and like to be up early. Sadly, I'm also a night owl now, so I just don't get enough sleep.


----------



## bonbf3

lovethelake said:


> Good morning friends
> 
> Woke up at 5:00 ish with a lot of sleet in the area and only 24. Schools are closed, I have chili in the crockpot and am anxiously getting ready for my new puppy.
> 
> Life is soooooo good.


Oh - wonderful day!


----------



## west coast kitty

bonbf3 said:


> I just love hearing you say that. Well, reading those words. I found a beautiful link - I'll post it here. It's about Mary. Just listening to it takes me to a special place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Bonnie, I sent a copy of the link to DH - I know he will feel the same way. Here is the link without the "s" so it's easier to open


----------



## bonbf3

Country Bumpkins said:


> This what LTL gets to enjoy.http://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151500237966149&set=vb.320132156148&type=2&theater Can't wait to see pics of the new puppy!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Once we saw a mother bird teaching her baby how to get back in the nest. It had fallen on the ground and couldn't fly yet. She went to a branch touching the ground, hopped on it, took another hop, then went back to the baby. She did this several times until the baby bird followed her. Other birds were there watching - giving moral support! It was quite a sight.


----------



## bonbf3

WCK - for some reason this wouldn't post after your comment. Thanks for posting that without the "s." I tried it,and it worked. Computers are such a mystery! It was nice of you to send it to DH - I hope he enjoys it.


----------



## bonbf3

I just read that obama is "transferring" 5 more Gitmo prisoners. My question: Isn't that aiding and abetting the enemy? And isn't that treason? Come on Donald Trump - you have lots of money. How about hiring a really top-notch lawyer and taking this all the way to the Supreme Court?

Enough. Not good to read that right before bed. It's after 11 here - almost the midnight hour - time for sleeping.


Good night, ladies - and Karverr (where is he!?)

Sweet dreams. I've so enjoyed your company tonight.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Knit crazy said:


> I hope everyone listened to Genn Beck's 3 part special on the Red Threat. Glenn detailed the Islamic drive for a caliphate 4-5 years ago. Everyone pooh-poohed his predictions, but he had been proved right. Now he is predicting the rise of fascism in Europe and the likelihood of a Nazi-like regime. The Russians are fomenting this activity and using tactics that Hitler would have used. They have a plan to attack both gays and Jews. They will use religious rhetoric to achieve their goals, even though they are not religious. Their goal is to grab land as Hitler did, but they will form a coalition with Iran to siding their power. When Gog and Magog (Iranians and Russians) unite, the end times are here.


We studied that all in Revelations years ago and now becoming to past.
http://www.revelationunderstoodcommentary.com/modern-babylon.html
I know a lot of people don't like Glenn Beck but he has been so right on. That is why folks don't like him.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, France should expect any help from us. We have games to watch and golf courses waiting.


But remember Bonn, Jimmy Carter said he HAD just been on vacation.
:shock: :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

bonbf3 said:


> I have missed this place where we speak openly of our faith, CB.


We have missed too. Worried about you too. You were gone too long but understand Christmas and family.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

bonbf3 said:


> I will never forget them. Scarred me for life!


The stories about having to drink toliet scarred me. Still 50 something years later I still say NO!.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

bonbf3 said:


> Did I miss a picture of LL? It's so nice to actually see pictures of each other.


Facebook.


----------



## Lukelucy

bonbf3 said:


> It just isn't right to move to another country and expect them to bend to your will. "When in Rome, do as the Romans do" was a quote I heard pretty often as a kid. I hear England also has a very large and vocal Muslim population.


Muslims are taking over London and other cities there.


----------



## Lukelucy

bonbf3 said:


> You are an amazing traveler! Exciting times - except for the ankle and the root canal. It sounds like the worst is over for both. I hope so.


I hope so, too.


----------



## Lukelucy

bonbf3 said:


> Oh - that's not so bad - not like a cross-country move. Good luck with all the packing. I FEEL like I'm packing -I'm trying to get rid of a lot of useless age-old stuff!


Get rid of stuff. It will free you.


----------



## bonbf3

Country Bumpkins said:


> We studied that all in Revelations years ago and now becoming to past.
> http://www.revelationunderstoodcommentary.com/modern-babylon.html
> I know a lot of people don't like Glenn Beck but he has been so right on. That is why folks don't like him.


I like Glenn Beck, and i am amazed at how spot-on he has been about all this. He predicted riots in the streets, saying it was part of the grand plan. Sure enough, the govt has fomented unrest between all kinds of groups - young/old, rich/poor, black/white, religious/atheists.

Do you have to have a subscription to see that show - Red Threat? I think it would bother me too much to watch the whole thing because I think he knows what he's talking about and yet I feel helpless to do anything at all about it. We are on a roller coaster to you-know-where.


----------



## bonbf3

Country Bumpkins said:


> But remember Bonn, Jimmy Carter said he HAD just been on vacation.
> :shock: :roll:


Yes, and I'm sure he was exhausted from telling all his "servants" what to do. Drivers, chefs, housekeepers, schedule-keepers, etc.


----------



## bonbf3

Country Bumpkins said:


> Facebook.


Ah....Facebook.


----------



## Lukelucy

bonbf3 said:


> Ah....Facebook.


CB and Bon, I have stopped looking at Facebook. It upsets me too much.


----------



## theyarnlady

Morning Bon,

have miss you and glad you came back on. I have read all message.
I didn't know LL posted a picture, but then CB said facebook. Really glad no on here as do not think it's a good idea. To many people out there thata could use it for somethng other then friendship.

Some many must still busy. As they don't come on. Saw Jayne on a picture site, but she only posted from side and can't see her face.


Didn't get on last night just to be silly, sick over took me. Not much of a night owl, but only time I can post to WCK. As she is working all day.

Thumper is miss and RUKnitting. GJ also not on much. Must be the full body soup we made one night.

it is suppose to warm up to the 30's this weekend. Havae to get bathing suit on get out and get a tan. I know stay out of sun. But after not seeing sun for three weeks,and so colddddddd. Want to sit in it. 

Have a vitmin D problem too Bon. take pill for it. I am getting to be a regular pill factory. No not that bad, just don't like to tke meds. 


Have not watch Glenn Beck can't get him on tv. Where is he is he on the radio?


----------



## theyarnlady

bonbf3 said:


> I just read that obama is "transferring" 5 more Gitmo prisoners. My question: Isn't that aiding and abetting the enemy? And isn't that treason? Come on Donald Trump - you have lots of money. How about hiring a really top-notch lawyer and taking this all the way to the Supreme Court?
> 
> Enough. Not good to read that right before bed. It's after 11 here - almost the midnight hour - time for sleeping.
> 
> Good night, ladies - and Karverr (where is he!?)
> 
> Sweet dreams. I've so enjoyed your company tonight.


He isn't is he not again. He is going to cause another mess. He turn so many of them free. It makes no sense, they will just go back to doing what then did before entering Gitmo. What is he and the rest thinking of. Do they really think that when released that they will change.


----------



## bonbf3

Country Bumpkins said:


> We have missed too. Worried about you too. You were gone too long but understand Christmas and family.


Sorry about worrying you. I was just so busy with overnight company and the holiday and celebrating.


----------



## bonbf3

Country Bumpkins said:


> The stories about having to drink toliet scarred me. Still 50 something years later I still say NO!.


I don't remember that one. I was horrified when they told us to cover our necks with our hands so the skin wouldn't burn off. the worst was a Life magazine at our house - I shouldn't have looked.


----------



## bonbf3

Lukelucy said:


> Get rid of stuff. It will free you.


Yes, it is a good feeling!


----------



## bonbf3

Lukelucy said:


> CB and Bon, I have stopped looking at Facebook. It upsets me too much.


Oh, I certainly can understand that. I just sent you a PM about it, but you can disregard it. FB is just the closest thing to meeting each other. I love it when someone posts a picture and we can put the posts with a face. But privacy is a big concern now so a lot of people probably wouldn't want to do that.


----------



## Lukelucy

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, I certainly can understand that. I just sent you a PM about it, but you can disregard it. FB is just the closest thing to meeting each other. I love it when someone posts a picture and we can put the posts with a face.


Bon, sent you a PM.


----------



## Gerslay

THIS SEEMS LIKE A GOOD TIME TO TELL YOU OUR VERY MOVING STORY:

We moved four times in five years (new jobs and transfers) and with each move I culled out more and more 'stuff'. I actually was glad for it as I was left with only things that I really liked and treasures that I really loved.

Then the unbelievable happened. We moved again a year later. There was a moving van accident. We lost everything we owned. EVERY SINGLE THING!

It was raining out and the driver was speeding down I-35 that winds through Dallas and he spun out of control and hit a bridge abutment. (The driver didn't get a scratch). The cab jackknifed and the front of the trailer split open and all the contents spilled out onto the highway. Then the trailer fishtailed a couple of times reducing everything to not much more than splinters. The diesel fuel mixed with the rain and turned whatever might have been salvageable into a noxious pile of trash. 

I was at the new house with a crew of people cleaning windows and sweeping down cobwebs (and hunting for scorpions) when my husband called and said, Are you sitting down? Of course I am, silly, I have nothing to do but lounge around on all our furniture that hasnt arrived yet! Then he told me what happened. And then I made him tell me the whole thing again. And then we both burst out laughing! 

In one instant the futility of caring about things and worrying about stuff was so very obvious. In all those previous moves I got upset over singular thingsthe dining room table had some scratches on the legssome valuable lithographs never arrivedthe refrigerator door didnt close properly, etc. Now, suddenly, it wasnt about a single item, it was about everythingand everything had instantly become nothing. 

The Dallas police needed to clear the highway and so they brought in front-end loaders and scooped up everything, dropped it into dump trucks and took it to the dump. Then North American Van Lines (for insurance purposes) went to the dump and scooped it all up again and took it to their warehouse. Thats when we saw it. It was in two 50 long 5 high piles of trashbroken shoes, ripped up pieces of the washing machine, torn and wet clothing, twisted headboards, broken glass. It was bizarre, from pots and pans to television sets, everything was there but everything was almost unrecognizable.

People looked at us like we were crazy, but all we could do was laugh!

The Lord was making everything new. He had restored our troubled marriage. He had given my husband a new and rewarding career. He moved us all around the country. He restored our faith and we had just been re-baptized together. He gave us a new and beautiful home. And now he removed all the rest that was left from our old ego-driven lives. He made every single thing new!

It was the best thing that ever happened to us!

(My advice to everyone who is moving is to DOUBLE the estimate on the value of your goods. We had estimated our things fairly accurately but never expecting to lose everything it was considerably under valued and the insurance only covered about 65% of what we lost.)


----------



## Lukelucy

Gerslay said:


> THIS SEEMS LIKE A GOOD TIME TO TELL YOU OUR VERY MOVING STORY:
> 
> We moved four times in five years (new jobs and transfers) and with each move I culled out more and more 'stuff'. I actually was glad for it as I was left with only things that I really liked and treasures that I really loved.
> 
> Then the unbelievable happened. We moved again a year later. There was a moving van accident. We lost everything we owned. EVERY SINGLE THING!
> 
> It was raining out and the driver was speeding down I-35 that winds through Dallas and he spun out of control and hit a bridge abutment. (The driver didn't get a scratch). The cab jackknifed and the front of the trailer split open and all the contents spilled out onto the highway. Then the trailer fishtailed a couple of times reducing everything to not much more than splinters. The diesel fuel mixed with the rain and turned whatever might have been salvageable into a noxious pile of trash.
> 
> I was at the new house with a crew of people cleaning windows and sweeping down cobwebs (and hunting for scorpions) when my husband called and said, Are you sitting down? Of course I am, silly, I have nothing to do but lounge around on all our furniture that hasnt arrived yet! Then he told me what happened. And then I made him tell me the whole thing again. And then we both burst out laughing!
> 
> In one instant the futility of caring about things and worrying about stuff was so very obvious. In all those previous moves I got upset over singular thingsthe dining room table had some scratches on the legssome valuable lithographs never arrivedthe refrigerator door didnt close properly, etc. Now, suddenly, it wasnt about a single item, it was about everythingand everything had instantly become nothing.
> 
> The Dallas police needed to clear the highway and so they brought in front-end loaders and scooped up everything, dropped it into dump trucks and took it to the dump. Then North American Van Lines (for insurance purposes) went to the dump and scooped it all up again and took it to their warehouse. Thats when we saw it. It was in two 50 long 5 high piles of trashbroken shoes, ripped up pieces of the washing machine, torn and wet clothing, twisted headboards, broken glass. It was bizarre, from pots and pans to television sets, everything was there but everything was almost unrecognizable.
> 
> People looked at us like we were crazy, but all we could do was laugh!
> 
> The Lord was making everything new. He had restored our troubled marriage. He had given my husband a new and rewarding career. He moved us all around the country. He restored our faith and we had just been re-baptized together. He gave us a new and beautiful home. And now he removed all the rest that was left from our old ego-driven lives. He made every single thing new!
> 
> It was the best thing that ever happened to us!
> 
> (My advice to everyone who is moving is to DOUBLE the estimate on the value of your goods. We had estimated our things fairly accurately but never expecting to lose everything it was considerably under valued and the insurance only covered about 65% of what we lost.)


Gerslay, Wow! What a story. That is really something. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Gerslay

Lukelucy said:


> Gerslay, Wow! What a story. That is really something. Thank you for sharing.


So LL...make sure you get enough insurance coverage on your move!

:thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady

Was that the news of Priniciple that ask Chilren to bring a soup can or something else. To hide under desk, and use can and throw at the inturder? 

Well that makes no sense to me. If happening most of schools that it is happening the person has a gun. 

That is what I read in local paper as husband pointed out to me. 

Do you ever feel that this world has gone off kilter? Revelations 

is comeing true but just a little bit right now. Do you know if you read revelations. At the end you will get a blessing for doing it. 

I think God knew that some will be afraid to read it and know what end times will be like. Yes scary but it is better to know what will happen . Then have no idea when it does and not understanding what is happening.


----------



## Lukelucy

Gerslay said:


> So LL...make sure you get enough insurance coverage on your move!
> 
> :thumbup:


I'll tell my husband!


----------



## theyarnlady

Gerslay said:


> THIS SEEMS LIKE A GOOD TIME TO TELL YOU OUR VERY MOVING STORY:
> 
> We moved four times in five years (new jobs and transfers) and with each move I culled out more and more 'stuff'. I actually was glad for it as I was left with only things that I really liked and treasures that I really loved.
> 
> Then the unbelievable happened. We moved again a year later. There was a moving van accident. We lost everything we owned. EVERY SINGLE THING!
> 
> It was raining out and the driver was speeding down I-35 that winds through Dallas and he spun out of control and hit a bridge abutment. (The driver didn't get a scratch). The cab jackknifed and the front of the trailer split open and all the contents spilled out onto the highway. Then the trailer fishtailed a couple of times reducing everything to not much more than splinters. The diesel fuel mixed with the rain and turned whatever might have been salvageable into a noxious pile of trash.
> 
> I was at the new house with a crew of people cleaning windows and sweeping down cobwebs (and hunting for scorpions) when my husband called and said, Are you sitting down? Of course I am, silly, I have nothing to do but lounge around on all our furniture that hasnt arrived yet! Then he told me what happened. And then I made him tell me the whole thing again. And then we both burst out laughing!
> 
> In one instant the futility of caring about things and worrying about stuff was so very obvious. In all those previous moves I got upset over singular thingsthe dining room table had some scratches on the legssome valuable lithographs never arrivedthe refrigerator door didnt close properly, etc. Now, suddenly, it wasnt about a single item, it was about everythingand everything had instantly become nothing.
> 
> The Dallas police needed to clear the highway and so they brought in front-end loaders and scooped up everything, dropped it into dump trucks and took it to the dump. Then North American Van Lines (for insurance purposes) went to the dump and scooped it all up again and took it to their warehouse. Thats when we saw it. It was in two 50 long 5 high piles of trashbroken shoes, ripped up pieces of the washing machine, torn and wet clothing, twisted headboards, broken glass. It was bizarre, from pots and pans to television sets, everything was there but everything was almost unrecognizable.
> 
> People looked at us like we were crazy, but all we could do was laugh!
> 
> The Lord was making everything new. He had restored our troubled marriage. He had given my husband a new and rewarding career. He moved us all around the country. He restored our faith and we had just been re-baptized together. He gave us a new and beautiful home. And now he removed all the rest that was left from our old ego-driven lives. He made every single thing new!
> 
> It was the best thing that ever happened to us!
> 
> (My advice to everyone who is moving is to DOUBLE the estimate on the value of your goods. We had estimated our things fairly accurately but never expecting to lose everything it was considerably under valued and the insurance only covered about 65% of what we lost.)


Oh my gosh Gerslay, but yea Gerslay. God really knew what you didn't need as he had other plans for your life.

I love your story, faith of a mustard seed is all we need and you are living proof of what God can do. 
I don't think I would be like you able to laugh with all that happen. your faith is strong. CB has that kind of faith too. Where evey God leads.


----------



## theyarnlady

Joey looking forward to Sat. Wish we could sit and have a chat, but husband wants to pay the taxes on cabin then head for home.

One of the bags of yarn,the yarn lots of it came untangled. Hope you don't mind as I did not redo it. So you will have a job of it there.

Took out some yarn for DIL as she learned to crochet last year and thought she would have fun using it. She is making a king size bed spread.


----------



## theyarnlady

Things that I have been thinking about;

When you fall going up the stairs why do they say falling down the stairs . Should it not say falling up the stairs

When sign said Stop a Head. I have stop my head does that count.

When it says Deer crossing, moose crossing ect., did anyone bother to tell these animals that they can only cross there.

Just some of the things I have been pondering today. 

I really must go and use my mind on something else.

A mind is a is a terrible thing to waste. Does your mind tell you it's wasted?

When it does say stop a head what are you suppose to stop.

Oh now that I think of it how do I know if I am thinking of it?


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Morning Bon,
> 
> have miss you and glad you came back on. I have read all message.
> I didn't know LL posted a picture, but then CB said facebook. Really glad no on here as do not think it's a good idea. To many people out there thata could use it for somethng other then friendship.
> 
> Some many must still busy. As they don't come on. Saw Jayne on a picture site, but she only posted from side and can't see her face.
> 
> Didn't get on last night just to be silly, sick over took me. Not much of a night owl, but only time I can post to WCK. As she is working all day.
> 
> Thumper is miss and RUKnitting. GJ also not on much. Must be the full body soup we made one night.
> 
> it is suppose to warm up to the 30's this weekend. Havae to get bathing suit on get out and get a tan. I know stay out of sun. But after not seeing sun for three weeks,and so colddddddd. Want to sit in it.
> 
> Have a vitmin D problem too Bon. take pill for it. I am getting to be a regular pill factory. No not that bad, just don't like to tke meds.
> 
> Have not watch Glenn Beck can't get him on tv. Where is he is he on the radio?


We had a SUNRISE this morning - saw something bright and beautiful on the horizon with red, orange and yellow in the sky. But it didn't last long and the clouds covered it all up again, but I sure enjoyed it while it lasted. And the old saying going that "red in the morning is shepherd's warning" so we might get heavy rains again later today.

Thanks for staying up late to talk to me - otherwise I would never be so udderly well informed and entertained :lol: ((( )))


----------



## Knit crazy

bonbf3 said:


> I like Glenn Beck, and i am amazed at how spot-on he has been about all this. He predicted riots in the streets, saying it was part of the grand plan. Sure enough, the govt has fomented unrest between all kinds of groups - young/old, rich/poor, black/white, religious/atheists.
> 
> Do you have to have a subscription to see that show - Red Threat? I think it would bother me too much to watch the whole thing because I think he knows what he's talking about and yet I feel helpless to do anything at all about it. We are on a roller coaster to you-know-where.


It was on The Blaze this week (M-W), and no subscription needed. I don't watch Glenn regularly, but since DISH blocked FoxNews, I have turned to it at times. It was his typical format, but he provides such deep historical research for his programming. You don't see that type of research anywhere else. He approached this from a standpoint of political science and history, but he recommends that as Christians we use Christian love and nonviolence as our master plan for countering it.

Glenn recommends seeing the movie Selma. It is a guide, he thinks, for dealing with overwhelming evil. He says Christians don't need to agree with homosexuality or non-Christian theology, but we need to treat them with kindness and Christian love. I know he is right, and I do love Jews as brothers and sisters, and I don't judge gays who are mostly nice people with different sexual preferences than mine. But I don't think a violent theology like Islam is apt to be stopped with anything but violence. I treat Muslims kindly, but I think they are fools much as I do Mormons who believe in polygamy.

I believe, "Live by the sword, die by the sword" is a truism. Initiating violence removes a right to protection in my book. You can say whatever you want, worship as you please, and live as you please. Just don't expect me to respect you, do it your way or certainly don't take away my rights under the law. Don't try to injury me. If you do, I will respond with force.

This Red movement will eventually bring down the Islamic movement because Russia will not allow a non-Christian theology to come to power. The biggest threat is the hatred for Jews and gays that Putin's nationalistic, fascist movement will use to gather power. Shades of Hitler, it is coming again. This will bring WWIII, and the progressive movement and secularism in America will promote it unwittingly. He also says that Russia will initiate a world economic collapse, and a world-wide Depression. That chaos will allow Russia to gather power. Both they and China are buying gold now. Most of our generation won't prepare for an economic collapse or know how to survive it.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> He isn't is he not again. He is going to cause another mess. He turn so many of them free. It makes no sense, they will just go back to doing what then did before entering Gitmo. What is he and the rest thinking of. Do they really think that when released that they will change.


Many Canadians weren't very happy about having to take Omar Khadr back. Most of his family had and still have terrorist connections and even though he was brainwashed and corrupted as a child, he still did crimes in Afghanistan including being accused of killing an American soldier when he was 14. He is suing the Can. government for not getting him out of Gitmo sooner.


----------



## Knit crazy

Saw this about Andre Carson today. Thought it might be of interest now that Pelosi thinks he'll be a great addition to the House Intelligence Committee.

http://patriotsandpolitics.com/muslim-congressman-spotted-getting-friendly-with-terrorist-frontman/


----------



## west coast kitty

Gerslay said:


> THIS SEEMS LIKE A GOOD TIME TO TELL YOU OUR VERY MOVING STORY:
> 
> We moved four times in five years (new jobs and transfers) and with each move I culled out more and more 'stuff'. I actually was glad for it as I was left with only things that I really liked and treasures that I really loved.
> 
> Then the unbelievable happened. We moved again a year later. There was a moving van accident. We lost everything we owned. EVERY SINGLE THING!
> 
> It was raining out and the driver was speeding down I-35 that winds through Dallas and he spun out of control and hit a bridge abutment. (The driver didn't get a scratch). The cab jackknifed and the front of the trailer split open and all the contents spilled out onto the highway. Then the trailer fishtailed a couple of times reducing everything to not much more than splinters. The diesel fuel mixed with the rain and turned whatever might have been salvageable into a noxious pile of trash.
> 
> I was at the new house with a crew of people cleaning windows and sweeping down cobwebs (and hunting for scorpions) when my husband called and said, Are you sitting down? Of course I am, silly, I have nothing to do but lounge around on all our furniture that hasnt arrived yet! Then he told me what happened. And then I made him tell me the whole thing again. And then we both burst out laughing!
> 
> In one instant the futility of caring about things and worrying about stuff was so very obvious. In all those previous moves I got upset over singular thingsthe dining room table had some scratches on the legssome valuable lithographs never arrivedthe refrigerator door didnt close properly, etc. Now, suddenly, it wasnt about a single item, it was about everythingand everything had instantly become nothing.
> 
> The Dallas police needed to clear the highway and so they brought in front-end loaders and scooped up everything, dropped it into dump trucks and took it to the dump. Then North American Van Lines (for insurance purposes) went to the dump and scooped it all up again and took it to their warehouse. Thats when we saw it. It was in two 50 long 5 high piles of trashbroken shoes, ripped up pieces of the washing machine, torn and wet clothing, twisted headboards, broken glass. It was bizarre, from pots and pans to television sets, everything was there but everything was almost unrecognizable.
> 
> People looked at us like we were crazy, but all we could do was laugh!
> 
> The Lord was making everything new. He had restored our troubled marriage. He had given my husband a new and rewarding career. He moved us all around the country. He restored our faith and we had just been re-baptized together. He gave us a new and beautiful home. And now he removed all the rest that was left from our old ego-driven lives. He made every single thing new!
> 
> It was the best thing that ever happened to us!
> 
> (My advice to everyone who is moving is to DOUBLE the estimate on the value of your goods. We had estimated our things fairly accurately but never expecting to lose everything it was considerably under valued and the insurance only covered about 65% of what we lost.)


I love your story - it really puts what is most important into perspective! You and DH truly have the right attitude.

But to be honest, I don't think I could have laughed, at least not for quite a while. I'm still too attached to sentimental "stuff", even though I know it is still "stuff". I do need to do a good purge though, things have been piling up in closets and on shelves again.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> Get rid of stuff. It will free you.


So does that mean you are giving all of your yarn away? :lol: :wink:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> CB and Bon, I have stopped looking at Facebook. It upsets me too much.


How does it upset you?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Gerslay said:


> THIS SEEMS LIKE A GOOD TIME TO TELL YOU OUR VERY MOVING STORY:
> 
> We moved four times in five years (new jobs and transfers) and with each move I culled out more and more 'stuff'. I actually was glad for it as I was left with only things that I really liked and treasures that I really loved.
> 
> Then the unbelievable happened. We moved again a year later. There was a moving van accident. We lost everything we owned. EVERY SINGLE THING!
> 
> It was raining out and the driver was speeding down I-35 that winds through Dallas and he spun out of control and hit a bridge abutment. (The driver didn't get a scratch). The cab jackknifed and the front of the trailer split open and all the contents spilled out onto the highway. Then the trailer fishtailed a couple of times reducing everything to not much more than splinters. The diesel fuel mixed with the rain and turned whatever might have been salvageable into a noxious pile of trash.
> 
> I was at the new house with a crew of people cleaning windows and sweeping down cobwebs (and hunting for scorpions) when my husband called and said, Are you sitting down? Of course I am, silly, I have nothing to do but lounge around on all our furniture that hasnt arrived yet! Then he told me what happened. And then I made him tell me the whole thing again. And then we both burst out laughing!
> 
> In one instant the futility of caring about things and worrying about stuff was so very obvious. In all those previous moves I got upset over singular thingsthe dining room table had some scratches on the legssome valuable lithographs never arrivedthe refrigerator door didnt close properly, etc. Now, suddenly, it wasnt about a single item, it was about everythingand everything had instantly become nothing.
> 
> The Dallas police needed to clear the highway and so they brought in front-end loaders and scooped up everything, dropped it into dump trucks and took it to the dump. Then North American Van Lines (for insurance purposes) went to the dump and scooped it all up again and took it to their warehouse. Thats when we saw it. It was in two 50 long 5 high piles of trashbroken shoes, ripped up pieces of the washing machine, torn and wet clothing, twisted headboards, broken glass. It was bizarre, from pots and pans to television sets, everything was there but everything was almost unrecognizable.
> 
> People looked at us like we were crazy, but all we could do was laugh!
> 
> The Lord was making everything new. He had restored our troubled marriage. He had given my husband a new and rewarding career. He moved us all around the country. He restored our faith and we had just been re-baptized together. He gave us a new and beautiful home. And now he removed all the rest that was left from our old ego-driven lives. He made every single thing new!
> 
> It was the best thing that ever happened to us!
> 
> (My advice to everyone who is moving is to DOUBLE the estimate on the value of your goods. We had estimated our things fairly accurately but never expecting to lose everything it was considerably under valued and the insurance only covered about 65% of what we lost.)


What a story! I am so happy you took that disaster so well. You have your eyes on what is right . You both have your priorities straight. But wow! 
Good is Good!


----------



## soloweygirl

Knit crazy said:


> I have been lazy today. DH worked at the antique shop, I knitted and napped. I made chili for supper. DH is talking about getting out of the business. I am OK with that, but will miss my ME days when I can be lazy.


You can still have your ME days, your DH can also. Just make sure his ME days are away from your ME days. HAHAHAHAHA!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

soloweygirl said:


> You can still have your ME days, your DH can also. Just make sure his ME days are away from your ME days. HAHAHAHAHA!!


 :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol: I will let my DH come and spend it with him. :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Revenge builds a lonely house. Space enough for one person. The lives of its tenants are reduced to one goal: make someone miserable. They do. Themselves. -- Max Lucado


----------



## soloweygirl

bonbf3 said:


> I watched two episodes - not back-to-back. They were excellent, but in both of them a major character died. It was too much for me - but I think I'm ready to go back. The characters are very interesting. By the way, the shows I saw were from earlier seasons, so I'm not giving anything away.


Not to worry Bonnie. I have heard and read a lot about the show that it wouldn't bother me if you did let something slip. :-D


----------



## soloweygirl

Country Bumpkins said:


> The Death of the Jews of France
> 1 Comment
> 
> Share1 Tweet1 Share8 0 Email0
> 
> The Jews are being ethnically cleansed from France 
> 
> In the wake of the slaughter of four Jews in a Paris kosher supermarket by an Islamic jihadist, a Parisian Jew said: "In the past year, 7,000 Jews have already left France and after this there will be many thousands more. We are not safe in France any more. There is no future for Jews here in France. We are finished in France."
> 
> Europe loves to memorialize dead Jews, even to the point of fetishizing them  it's live ones that they cannot tolerate. The idea that French President Francois Hollande did not want Israeli Prime Minister Binyamin Netanyahu at a memorial march for Jews who were slaughtered in exactly the same way as Jews were in 2012 in Toulouse where he said they were murdered because they were Jews, and even more importantly, in the same way as the Germans murdered Jews  speaks volumes. Inviting the head of a terror movement, Mahmoud Abbas, because Netanyahu was coming, was depraved.
> 
> With Muslims now accounting for 10% of France's population, Jew-hatred is at a fever pitch. Its war on the Paris streets, and it's only going to get worse  and not just for the Jews in France but for all the Jews of Europe. The moratorium of the six million is long over. Europe has reverted back, comfortable again to indulge dark, monstrous impulses.
> 
> When I was in Paris back in 2005, the Jewish day schools were chained and fenced like a prison. And that was before the January 2006 kidnapping, captivity, and torture of a young Jewish man, Ilan Halimi. A group of devout Muslims calling themselves The Barbarians lured Halimi to an apartment where they tied him up in a cellar and tortured him with acid, cigarettes, and knives. Muslims living in that apartment complex heard his screams, but instead of calling the police, they joined in the torture. Police think at least twenty Muslims joined in. Halimi finally died in an ambulance after the leader of this gang of savages dumped him by a railway line and set him on fire.
> 
> A French Jew wrote to me Monday: "No one in France can protect the French Jews, who will be massacred one by one. And even with 50,000 officers in front of synagogues, there are over 12 million Muslims in France. If 10% of them go extremist (which is low), there will be a bloodbath in Paris, and that blood will be Jewish."
> 
> He said this about the massive march in Paris Sunday that was attended by political leaders from all over the world (except Barack Obama): "As you saw on TV, three million people marched for Charlie Hebdo, but believe me, no one marched for the Jews who were massacred in the Hyper Cacher supermarket! No one cares. People are getting used to it. France let its Jews die in World War II and it will do it again."
> 
> So will the rest of Europe. The Holocaust, while it was a German initiative, was carried out by every nation in Europe, save for the Danes. There were Dutch Nazis, Polish Nazis, French Nazis, etc. Europe as a continent decided it was a good idea to get rid of the Jews. Researchers at the US Holocaust Memorial Museum have catalogued 42,500 Nazi ghettos and camps. That number includes death camps, forced labor camps, POW camps, brothels, and "care" centers in which the Nazis forced pregnant women to have abortions. There were 30,000 slave labor camps; 1,150 Jewish ghettos; 980 concentration camps; 1,000 POW camps; 500 brothels; and thousands of other camps.
> 
> Over 42,000 concentration camps? That wasn't just the Germans.
> 
> But in the wake of the Holocaust, Europe rejected nationalism, which was not the problem. American nationalism isn't evil in itself; nor is nationalism as such. The Nazis weren't evil because they were nationalists; they were evil because they were genocidal. Yet now it seems that Europe has decided once again to embrace madness and evil as its central unifying characteristic.
> 
> After the Paris march, Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan attacked Netanyahu, asking how the head of a terror state could dare attend the march. Yet despite this pro- jihadist inversion of reality, the European Union is eager for Turkey to join the EU  which would make it an Islamic entity. If Turkey becomes a member of the European Union next month, it will be the first predominately Muslim country ever to join the EU.
> 
> Turkey is not a European country. Ninety-seven percent of its territory lies in Asia. And Turkey is far too big for the EU to absorb. With a population predicted to reach 91 million by 2050, it will be the dominant member of the EU. Goodbye, European culture.
> 
> And goodbye, Jews. Last January, thousands of hate-filled protesters in France chanted, "Jew, France is not for you!" Just weeks ago, an eight-year-old Jewish girl was harassed and abused by her Muslim classmates. Muslim parents, clerics, and mosques that continue to preach this annihilationism are abhorrent and evil. How long before these junior savages show up to school with a gun or machete to "kill their Jew"? Days before that, a Muslim gang invaded a Jewish home in the Paris suburb of Créteil, raped a 19-year-old woman, and robbed the home, saying it was "because you are Jewish." And the French just voted to recognize an Islamic Jew-hatred state in Israel, as if to seal this hate and violence into the annals of duplicitous and foul French history. Alfred Dreyfus, Helene Berr, Ilan Halimi, Mufti Al Husseini and now the vote legitimizing a terror state whose only goal is to annihilate the Jewish people.
> 
> The French and the rest of Europe will pay dearly for their submission to Islam. It only starts with the Jews  the canary in the coal mine. The horrible irony is that as history continues to repeat itself, this time it won't be the French rounding up the Jews at Vélodrome d'hiver. No, when the war comes this time, it will be the French who are rounded up by the hostile invaders.
> 
> Source
> 
> Pamela Geller's commitment to freedom from jihad and Shariah shines forth in her books
> 
> Don't forget to Like Freedom Outpost on Facebook, Google Plus, Tea Party Community & Twitter.
> 
> You can also get Freedom Outpost delivered to your Amazon Kindle d
> 
> Read more at http://freedomoutpost.com/2015/01/death-jews-france/#e2kDCqH2vZIS6sSm.99


Thanks for posting this. It is just awful, but not unexpected. Netanyahu did say that French Jews had a home in Israel. I should expect to see more going to Israel in the near future.


----------



## Knit crazy

Gerslay said:


> THIS SEEMS LIKE A GOOD TIME TO TELL YOU OUR VERY MOVING STORY:
> 
> We moved four times in five years (new jobs and transfers) and with each move I culled out more and more 'stuff'. I actually was glad for it as I was left with only things that I really liked and treasures that I really loved.
> 
> Then the unbelievable happened. We moved again a year later. There was a moving van accident. We lost everything we owned. EVERY SINGLE THING!
> 
> It was raining out and the driver was speeding down I-35 that winds through Dallas and he spun out of control and hit a bridge abutment. (The driver didn't get a scratch). The cab jackknifed and the front of the trailer split open and all the contents spilled out onto the highway. Then the trailer fishtailed a couple of times reducing everything to not much more than splinters. The diesel fuel mixed with the rain and turned whatever might have been salvageable into a noxious pile of trash.
> 
> I was at the new house with a crew of people cleaning windows and sweeping down cobwebs (and hunting for scorpions) when my husband called and said, Are you sitting down? Of course I am, silly, I have nothing to do but lounge around on all our furniture that hasnt arrived yet! Then he told me what happened. And then I made him tell me the whole thing again. And then we both burst out laughing!
> 
> In one instant the futility of caring about things and worrying about stuff was so very obvious. In all those previous moves I got upset over singular thingsthe dining room table had some scratches on the legssome valuable lithographs never arrivedthe refrigerator door didnt close properly, etc. Now, suddenly, it wasnt about a single item, it was about everythingand everything had instantly become nothing.
> 
> The Dallas police needed to clear the highway and so they brought in front-end loaders and scooped up everything, dropped it into dump trucks and took it to the dump. Then North American Van Lines (for insurance purposes) went to the dump and scooped it all up again and took it to their warehouse. Thats when we saw it. It was in two 50 long 5 high piles of trashbroken shoes, ripped up pieces of the washing machine, torn and wet clothing, twisted headboards, broken glass. It was bizarre, from pots and pans to television sets, everything was there but everything was almost unrecognizable.
> 
> People looked at us like we were crazy, but all we could do was laugh!
> 
> The Lord was making everything new. He had restored our troubled marriage. He had given my husband a new and rewarding career. He moved us all around the country. He restored our faith and we had just been re-baptized together. He gave us a new and beautiful home. And now he removed all the rest that was left from our old ego-driven lives. He made every single thing new!
> 
> It was the best thing that ever happened to us!
> 
> (My advice to everyone who is moving is to DOUBLE the estimate on the value of your goods. We had estimated our things fairly accurately but never expecting to lose everything it was considerably under valued and the insurance only covered about 65% of what we lost.)


That's a great story, Gersley. You have a balanced way of looking at life. Good advice too on the insurance issue. Thanks for sharing your story. It gives me advice I probably really need at this point in my life.


----------



## Jokim

west coast kitty said:


> I'm usually up by 7 too and earlier in the summer when it get light sooner - but every once in a while it's nice to lay back and daydream. Someday you can indulge yourself too


Yes! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim

Lukelucy said:


> What a nice thing to say! I wish it was that way!


It also struck me as a very nice thing to say. Kitty would be a great neighbor to us, wouldn't she? :thumbup: ♥♥♥


----------



## Jokim

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I miss so much yesterday. But got things done I wanted to.
> 
> Oh LL you will have a wonderful adventure in front of you. I just know you will form wondrful friendship. you are an open giving person.
> 
> Get up early to Jokim and WCk in summer don't want to miss birds singing and lovely sun raises.
> 
> Oh LTL sorry aboaut sleet not good but chili on and new puppy . your right Life is good.
> 
> Speaking of Pelosi KC did you see Dem want to raise gas taax to 28 cent a gallon. Why because they empty transportantion funds for everything but transportant. Guess who is spear heading this one. Yes our dear friend P.
> Plus the only ones this tax will hurt are the middle income and the poor. why their excuse is because gas prices are so low. Right and I am the Queen of England want to visit my castle?? any one.


I do get up early, Yarnie. Most days at 6:30 am, but sometimes it would be nice to sleep in a bit longer. :XD: :wink:


----------



## Jokim

joeysomma said:


> Has she just put a fox in the hen house?


Sounds like it.


----------



## Jokim

Gerslay said:


> Question: Why didn't Obama go to Paris for the march on Sunday?
> 
> Answer: The march was for WORLD LEADERS.


 :thumbup: :lol: :wink: :XD:


----------



## soloweygirl

Gerslay said:


> THIS SEEMS LIKE A GOOD TIME TO TELL YOU OUR VERY MOVING STORY:
> 
> We moved four times in five years (new jobs and transfers) and with each move I culled out more and more 'stuff'. I actually was glad for it as I was left with only things that I really liked and treasures that I really loved.
> 
> Then the unbelievable happened. We moved again a year later. There was a moving van accident. We lost everything we owned. EVERY SINGLE THING!
> 
> It was raining out and the driver was speeding down I-35 that winds through Dallas and he spun out of control and hit a bridge abutment. (The driver didn't get a scratch). The cab jackknifed and the front of the trailer split open and all the contents spilled out onto the highway. Then the trailer fishtailed a couple of times reducing everything to not much more than splinters. The diesel fuel mixed with the rain and turned whatever might have been salvageable into a noxious pile of trash.
> 
> I was at the new house with a crew of people cleaning windows and sweeping down cobwebs (and hunting for scorpions) when my husband called and said, Are you sitting down? Of course I am, silly, I have nothing to do but lounge around on all our furniture that hasnt arrived yet! Then he told me what happened. And then I made him tell me the whole thing again. And then we both burst out laughing!
> 
> In one instant the futility of caring about things and worrying about stuff was so very obvious. In all those previous moves I got upset over singular thingsthe dining room table had some scratches on the legssome valuable lithographs never arrivedthe refrigerator door didnt close properly, etc. Now, suddenly, it wasnt about a single item, it was about everythingand everything had instantly become nothing.
> 
> The Dallas police needed to clear the highway and so they brought in front-end loaders and scooped up everything, dropped it into dump trucks and took it to the dump. Then North American Van Lines (for insurance purposes) went to the dump and scooped it all up again and took it to their warehouse. Thats when we saw it. It was in two 50 long 5 high piles of trashbroken shoes, ripped up pieces of the washing machine, torn and wet clothing, twisted headboards, broken glass. It was bizarre, from pots and pans to television sets, everything was there but everything was almost unrecognizable.
> 
> People looked at us like we were crazy, but all we could do was laugh!
> 
> The Lord was making everything new. He had restored our troubled marriage. He had given my husband a new and rewarding career. He moved us all around the country. He restored our faith and we had just been re-baptized together. He gave us a new and beautiful home. And now he removed all the rest that was left from our old ego-driven lives. He made every single thing new!
> 
> It was the best thing that ever happened to us!
> 
> (My advice to everyone who is moving is to DOUBLE the estimate on the value of your goods. We had estimated our things fairly accurately but never expecting to lose everything it was considerably under valued and the insurance only covered about 65% of what we lost.)


Wow, what an experience. At first you're dumb struck looking at all your stuff lying all around in different pieces from the original. That's what it was like for us after Hurricane Andrew hit and we got to see the destruction during the daylight. It was a new beginning for me too, after my divorce. Nothing left of the old life and the ability to create a new one.


----------



## Jokim

lovethelake said:


> How could I not?


Darling puppy! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim

Knit crazy said:


> I hope everyone listened to Genn Beck's 3 part special on the Red Threat. Glenn detailed the Islamic drive for a caliphate 4-5 years ago. Everyone pooh-poohed his predictions, but he had been proved right. Now he is predicting the rise of fascism in Europe and the likelihood of a Nazi-like regime. The Russians are fomenting this activity and using tactics that Hitler would have used. They have a plan to attack both gays and Jews. They will use religious rhetoric to achieve their goals, even though they are not religious. Their goal is to grab land as Hitler did, but they will form a coalition with Iran to siding their power. When Gog and Magog (Iranians and Russians) unite, the end times are here.


Truly..........


----------



## Jokim

bonbf3 said:


> It just isn't right to move to another country and expect them to bend to your will. "When in Rome, do as the Romans do" was a quote I heard pretty often as a kid. I hear England also has a very large and vocal Muslim population.


Just yesterday, I saw on Fox News that there are areas in at least 9 of our states where visitors are considered trespassers and are forcibly escorted out. These are moslem training areas in remote places where the local police authority is very small with limited power. They are in upstate NY, Calif., Texas, and some other states. They're here already, folks!


----------



## Jokim

west coast kitty said:


> There have been a few news stories about increasing antisemitism in France and that a growing number of Jews were choosing to leave the country. I didn't realize how bad the problem was though - that was a frightening article to see the depths of that hatred coming out again in a European country.


Those who don't learn from history are bound to repeat it...


----------



## Jokim

bonbf3 said:


> I have missed this place where we speak openly of our faith, CB.


Yes,... that is one of the reasons I love this thread, I can be free to express my spiritual side. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim

bonbf3 said:


> I like Glenn Beck, and i am amazed at how spot-on he has been about all this. He predicted riots in the streets, saying it was part of the grand plan. Sure enough, the govt has fomented unrest between all kinds of groups - young/old, rich/poor, black/white, religious/atheists.
> 
> Do you have to have a subscription to see that show - Red Threat? I think it would bother me too much to watch the whole thing because I think he knows what he's talking about and yet I feel helpless to do anything at all about it. We are on a roller coaster to you-know-where.


Heard on the news this morning that the riots in Ferguson, MO, were funded by George Soros, the Marxists' 'sugar daddy', to the tune of $33 million. :thumbdown:


----------



## Jokim

Gerslay said:


> THIS SEEMS LIKE A GOOD TIME TO TELL YOU OUR VERY MOVING STORY:
> 
> We moved four times in five years (new jobs and transfers) and with each move I culled out more and more 'stuff'. I actually was glad for it as I was left with only things that I really liked and treasures that I really loved.
> 
> Then the unbelievable happened. We moved again a year later. There was a moving van accident. We lost everything we owned. EVERY SINGLE THING!
> 
> It was raining out and the driver was speeding down I-35 that winds through Dallas and he spun out of control and hit a bridge abutment. (The driver didn't get a scratch). The cab jackknifed and the front of the trailer split open and all the contents spilled out onto the highway. Then the trailer fishtailed a couple of times reducing everything to not much more than splinters. The diesel fuel mixed with the rain and turned whatever might have been salvageable into a noxious pile of trash.
> 
> I was at the new house with a crew of people cleaning windows and sweeping down cobwebs (and hunting for scorpions) when my husband called and said, Are you sitting down? Of course I am, silly, I have nothing to do but lounge around on all our furniture that hasnt arrived yet! Then he told me what happened. And then I made him tell me the whole thing again. And then we both burst out laughing!
> 
> In one instant the futility of caring about things and worrying about stuff was so very obvious. In all those previous moves I got upset over singular thingsthe dining room table had some scratches on the legssome valuable lithographs never arrivedthe refrigerator door didnt close properly, etc. Now, suddenly, it wasnt about a single item, it was about everythingand everything had instantly become nothing.
> 
> The Dallas police needed to clear the highway and so they brought in front-end loaders and scooped up everything, dropped it into dump trucks and took it to the dump. Then North American Van Lines (for insurance purposes) went to the dump and scooped it all up again and took it to their warehouse. Thats when we saw it. It was in two 50 long 5 high piles of trashbroken shoes, ripped up pieces of the washing machine, torn and wet clothing, twisted headboards, broken glass. It was bizarre, from pots and pans to television sets, everything was there but everything was almost unrecognizable.
> 
> People looked at us like we were crazy, but all we could do was laugh!
> 
> The Lord was making everything new. He had restored our troubled marriage. He had given my husband a new and rewarding career. He moved us all around the country. He restored our faith and we had just been re-baptized together. He gave us a new and beautiful home. And now he removed all the rest that was left from our old ego-driven lives. He made every single thing new!
> 
> It was the best thing that ever happened to us!
> 
> (My advice to everyone who is moving is to DOUBLE the estimate on the value of your goods. We had estimated our things fairly accurately but never expecting to lose everything it was considerably under valued and the insurance only covered about 65% of what we lost.)


Oh my, Gerslay, you lost part of your life. Furniture, clothing and some other things you can replace, but photos and mementos can't be bought. I would miss my photos terribly. :-(


----------



## Jokim

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-312663-1.html
Sounds like an interesting idea.♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Country Bumpkins said:


> What a story! I am so happy you took that disaster so well. You have your eyes on what is right . You both have your priorities straight. But wow!
> Good is Good!


I meant God is Good. Did you laugh like this Gers?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

soloweygirl said:


> Wow, what an experience. At first you're dumb struck looking at all your stuff lying all around in different pieces from the original. That's what it was like for us after Hurricane Andrew hit and we got to see the destruction during the daylight. It was a new beginning for me too, after my divorce. Nothing left of the old life and the ability to create a new one.


Wow I didn't know you had gone thru Andrew. :x It must have been horrific for you. I am glad you got things together to after all you have gone thru.XX


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Jokim said:


> Heard on the news this morning that the riots in Ferguson, MO, were funded by George Soros, the Marxists' 'sugar daddy', to the tune of $33 million. :thumbdown:


Yes we heard that before Christmas. It was all a set up.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> So does that mean you are giving all of your yarn away? :lol: :wink:


Not yet. My knitting will get me through this move! If I do, you'll get some!


----------



## west coast kitty

It's going from political correctness to just plain silly :roll: It's one thing to suggest being culturally sensitive when books are written for a particular foreign market, but to limit general publication of books that mention "bacon" or "pork chops" is ridiculous. Some cafeterias, food chains and shops have also pulled pork products. Where has common sense gone???

http://news.nationalpost.com/2015/01/14/oxford-university-press-allegedly-barred-pigs-and-anything-pork-related-from-childrens-book/


----------



## west coast kitty

very pretty free pattern for cabled vest; lots of other free patterns too.
http://www.diamondyarn.com/d/universal-yarn/leaflet/13982/


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> very pretty free pattern for cabled vest; lots of other free patterns too.
> http://www.diamondyarn.com/d/universal-yarn/leaflet/13982/


I like this a lot.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> It's going from political correctness to just plain silly :roll: It's one thing to suggest being culturally sensitive when books are written for a particular foreign market, but to limit general publication of books that mention "bacon" or "pork chops" is ridiculous. Some cafeterias, food chains and shops have also pulled pork products. Where has common sense gone???
> 
> http://news.nationalpost.com/2015/01/14/oxford-university-press-allegedly-barred-pigs-and-anything-pork-related-from-childrens-book/


Where is Bonn when we need some cussing? Common sense has been covered up by nonsense and stupidity. :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> very pretty free pattern for cabled vest; lots of other free patterns too.
> http://www.diamondyarn.com/d/universal-yarn/leaflet/13982/


Love that! Looks slimming too.  
Are you going to make it?


----------



## karverr

west coast kitty said:


> very pretty free pattern for cabled vest; lots of other free patterns too.
> http://www.diamondyarn.com/d/universal-yarn/leaflet/13982/


beautiful, love the cables


----------



## Jokim

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes we heard that before Christmas. It was all a set up.


We know someone is funding these people, but now we have a name to connect with it. Soros, a former Nazi collaborator! :thumbdown:


----------



## Jokim

west coast kitty said:


> It's going from political correctness to just plain silly :roll: It's one thing to suggest being culturally sensitive when books are written for a particular foreign market, but to limit general publication of books that mention "bacon" or "pork chops" is ridiculous. Some cafeterias, food chains and shops have also pulled pork products. Where has common sense gone???
> 
> http://news.nationalpost.com/2015/01/14/oxford-university-press-allegedly-barred-pigs-and-anything-pork-related-from-childrens-book/


Also heard on the news today that a school (college, or university) in one of the Carolinas, plays the moslem call to prayer. :shock:


----------



## Knit crazy

Double post


----------



## Jokim

west coast kitty said:


> very pretty free pattern for cabled vest; lots of other free patterns too.
> http://www.diamondyarn.com/d/universal-yarn/leaflet/13982/


Lovely vest, I like cables. Wonder how hard it would be to place the zipper in? Thanks for sharing the link, Kitty. :thumbup:


----------



## Knit crazy

Thanks for the pattern. WCK. I really like it, but does it look to you like the ribbing at the neckline was not completely to the edge of the zippered closure? Or, is it too limp? I would have thought it should extend to the zipper. Would it have been better to use two yarn strands together for the neckband to give it more body? I've done that before and liked the extra body it provides. Or would it be better to knit the ribbing tighter on smaller needles? I would probably try something to solve that problem, but I have just the yarn to make this. What are your thoughts?

PS - I am halfway done with my shrug, and I doubled the threads on the ribbing section because I made another one time where the deep ribbing became a shawl collar, and I regretted not doing something to achieve more body on the edge. I could do that for the vest I think without making it a deep rib.

Why do I always pick projects that are large? I get tired knitting them and want another project to begin.


----------



## Knit crazy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Where is Bonn when we need some cussing? Common sense has been covered up by nonsense and stupidity. :roll:


Let me respond. I agree that the editorial guidelines for this company are due to marketing concerns. However, the 3 Little Pigs cartoon points out that this is silly. Muslims and Jews don't eat pork, but I know Jews realize that pigs exist in the world. So does sausage and bacon. The Bible says God precluded pork from Jewish diets because pigs are unclean. I think that was to prevent tricanosis, which probably was rampant in early diets. But, I suspect other animals carried parasites too. Since Muslims don't read or follow the Bible, I don't know where their guidelines come from unless Mohammed was a plagiarist.


----------



## west coast kitty

soloweygirl said:


> Wow, what an experience. At first you're dumb struck looking at all your stuff lying all around in different pieces from the original. That's what it was like for us after Hurricane Andrew hit and we got to see the destruction during the daylight. It was a new beginning for me too, after my divorce. Nothing left of the old life and the ability to create a new one.


It must have been a terrifying experience for you Solo; I can't even imagine the force of those winds. But you still have those winds to worry about with the tornados. Hope you and the pups aren't in their path.


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> I like this a lot.


Might use up some of your stash LL


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Love that! Looks slimming too.
> Are you going to make it?


Probably not, but I liked the general look of it. If I did, it would have buttons rather than a zipper though.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> Might use up some of your stash LL


Yes, I hope I do use some up. Planning my next 5 sweaters for when we move...


----------



## west coast kitty

Knit crazy said:


> Thanks for the pattern. WCK. I really like it, but does it look to you like the ribbing at the neckline was not completely to the edge of the zippered closure? Or, is it too limp? I would have thought it should extend to the zipper. Would it have been better to use two yarn strands together for the neckband to give it more body? I've done that before and liked the extra body it provides. Or would it be better to knit the ribbing tighter on smaller needles? I would probably try something to solve that problem, but I have just the yarn to make this. What are your thoughts?
> 
> PS - I am halfway done with my shrug, and I doubled the threads on the ribbing section because I made another one time where the deep ribbing became a shawl collar, and I regretted not doing something to achieve more body on the edge. I could do that for the vest I think without making it a deep rib.
> 
> Why do I always pick projects that are large? I get tired knitting them and want another project to begin.


I would have the neck ribbing come all the way to the zip edge too. I would put a button band on rather than a zipper though, it seems to hold up better over the long term. I haven't tried doubling the yarn on the ribbing, but I usually use smaller needles and pick up more stitches to tighten it up.

Sounds like good progress on your shrug, look forward to seeing a pic soon.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Heheheehe


----------



## Jokim

Country Bumpkins said:


> Heheheehe


Hilarious! Where did you find this? :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim

Must say Goodnight All! Chat again tomorrow. :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Jokim said:


> Hilarious! Where did you find this? :thumbup:


Someone just post it on KP. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Jokim said:


> Must say Goodnight All! Chat again tomorrow. :-D


Good night JOkim.
XX♥


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Heheheehe


So funny. Looks like a nice shop, I wonder if Solo has ever been there?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> So funny. Looks like a nice shop, I wonder if Solo has ever been there?


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## WendyBee

Hi everyone.
So sorry I haven't been around much lately. We finally got the pipes unfrozen thankfully.....hooray.
But with all this weird weather has taken a toll on my health and am in bed typing on my tablet and trying to keep warm. My legs and are so cold ....just can't get warm even with electric throws (hubby lets me use his too) and an extra quilt too.
So I am sat in bed like an old lady knitting an 1898 hat for a friend. (She gave me the yarn so I didn't like to say no). The 'owl cowl' is coming along nicely.Will take pics when complete.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> It's going from political correctness to just plain silly :roll: It's one thing to suggest being culturally sensitive when books are written for a particular foreign market, but to limit general publication of books that mention "bacon" or "pork chops" is ridiculous. Some cafeterias, food chains and shops have also pulled pork products. Where has common sense gone???
> 
> http://news.nationalpost.com/2015/01/14/oxford-university-press-allegedly-barred-pigs-and-anything-pork-related-from-childrens-book/


Can you say maybe their full of pork, or someone should pork them. How the pork are you? Did you pork today? My porks better then your pork.

Pork and pig went up the hill. Pork rolled down and pig was found not wagging his tail behind him.

Can we all just pork it for a min.

Did you see or use your pork today.

this little pork went wee wee all the way home.

Oh pork it. I am through poking it.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> very pretty free pattern for cabled vest; lots of other free patterns too.
> http://www.diamondyarn.com/d/universal-yarn/leaflet/13982/


Love it thanks for the link.


----------



## theyarnlady

Jokim said:


> Also heard on the news today that a school (college, or university) in one of the Carolinas, plays the moslem call to prayer. :shock:


Duke University. But would not let a christian group in for their program.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> Heheheehe


Well that just says it all. on floor now are you happy chair just had to move when i started laughing.


----------



## theyarnlady

Jokim said:


> Must say Goodnight All! Chat again tomorrow. :-D


when I haven't chatted with you yet. You get back here you hear. I need someone to chat with and you have not chatted with me. it's not fair just not fair. They get all the chat and all I get is good night. ;-)


----------



## theyarnlady

WendyBee said:


> Hi everyone.
> So sorry I haven't been around much lately. We finally got the pipes unfrozen thankfully.....hooray.
> But with all this weird weather has taken a toll on my health and am in bed typing on my tablet and trying to keep warm. My legs and are so cold ....just can't get warm even with electric throws (hubby lets me use his too) and an extra quilt too.
> So I am sat in bed like an old lady knitting an 1898 hat for a friend. (She gave me the yarn so I didn't like to say no). The 'owl cowl' is coming along nicely.Will take pics when complete.


Ah Wendy sorry to hear you are not feeling well. Just cover up and get warm soon.


----------



## theyarnlady

I am getting there. Just about ten more or so rows and I will have one seleve done. Just think one more seleve and sew it up and this sweater may be done by summer. I am getting good at it are I not. :XD: :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty

WendyBee said:


> Hi everyone.
> So sorry I haven't been around much lately. We finally got the pipes unfrozen thankfully.....hooray.
> But with all this weird weather has taken a toll on my health and am in bed typing on my tablet and trying to keep warm. My legs and are so cold ....just can't get warm even with electric throws (hubby lets me use his too) and an extra quilt too.
> So I am sat in bed like an old lady knitting an 1898 hat for a friend. (She gave me the yarn so I didn't like to say no). The 'owl cowl' is coming along nicely.Will take pics when complete.


So sorry that you're not well Wendy; now that your pipes aren't frozen, maybe you can take a long hot bath tomorrow. In the meantime, maybe try microwaving a potato, wrapping it in a towel and put it by your feet. The rest of you feels warmer, if your feet are warm.

Look forward to seeing your cowl when it's done.


----------



## west coast kitty

Hi Yarnie, how was your day today?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

WendyBee said:


> Hi everyone.
> So sorry I haven't been around much lately. We finally got the pipes unfrozen thankfully.....hooray.
> But with all this weird weather has taken a toll on my health and am in bed typing on my tablet and trying to keep warm. My legs and are so cold ....just can't get warm even with electric throws (hubby lets me use his too) and an extra quilt too.
> So I am sat in bed like an old lady knitting an 1898 hat for a friend. (She gave me the yarn so I didn't like to say no). The 'owl cowl' is coming along nicely.Will take pics when complete.


I hope you can take a warm bath and get all warmed up. 
You are not an old lady just a cold one. Take care of yourself. I can't wait to see your owl cowl.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Can you say maybe their full of pork, or someone should pork them. How the pork are you? Did you pork today? My porks better then your pork.
> 
> Pork and pig went up the hill. Pork rolled down and pig was found not wagging his tail behind him.
> 
> Can we all just pork it for a min.
> 
> Did you see or use your pork today.
> 
> this little pork went wee wee all the way home.
> 
> Oh pork it. I am through poking it.


Just an udder minute while I find the pork - I can't let you be through with porking it yet :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Just an udder minute while I find the pork - I can't let you be through with porking it yet :XD:


Oh no depend are not available your to funny. Some one is going to pork you if your not careful.


----------



## Knit crazy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Heheheehe


Cute, very cute, CB. I burst out laughing when one of them asked her husband to carry in her yarn purchase. Right. I can REALLY see myself doing that - in about 2 years.


----------



## Knit crazy

west coast kitty said:


> Just an udder minute while I find the pork - I can't let you be through with porking it yet :XD:


I love the kitten's face. I had a dog that felt that way about chicken.


----------



## Knit crazy

theyarnlady said:


> Oh no depend are not available your to funny. Some one is going to pork you if your not careful.


Yarnie, you are too funny. I love your joking with us.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Hi Yarnie, how was your day today?


well lets see yup I am still here. I left my mind out to dry.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Just an udder minute while I find the pork - I can't let you be through with porking it yet :XD:


Oh how funny the pig with the teeth is so funny. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

I must have had pork on my mind today. I bought another ham, a pork loin, sausage and ham lunch meat. I guess I was udderly in the mood for pig. Oh I forgot and bacon. Oink, oink.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> I must have had pork on my mind today. I bought another ham, a pork loin, sausage and ham lunch meat. I guess I was udderly in the mood for pig. Oh I forgot and bacon. Oink, oink.


Ah you were porking it up again where you.


----------



## theyarnlady

Knit crazy said:


> Yarnie, you are too funny. I love your joking with us.


What I am serious I mean really are you porking fun of me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

joeysomma said:


> I heard Duke started as a Christian School. Rev Franklin Graham was on TV and asked that no one give support to Duke until they come to their senses, and remove the "call to prayer."


Good idea. Maybe they can get it stopped.


----------



## west coast kitty

Knit crazy said:


> I love the kitten's face. I had a dog that felt that way about chicken.


BIL & SIL raise cattle in Alberta, but SIL also had a few pigs every year. My nephew would have been about 3 or 4 and I was driving him home and when we drove past the pig house I asked him if Mom still had the pigs. He said "Nope, Bacon". I was still laughing when we walked into the house. They're grown up now, but nephew and his younger brothers all still love bacon.

Growing up on a farm, they had no illusions about where their food came from.


----------



## Gerslay

Jokim said:


> Oh my, Gerslay, you lost part of your life. Furniture, clothing and some other things you can replace, but photos and mementos can't be bought. I would miss my photos terribly. :-(


Actually it wasn't that bad. Aunts, cousins, friends, even old neighbors sent me any pictures and various souvenirs that had anything to do with my family. It was really interesting to get pictures that I'd never seen before. One of my uncles sent me my father's report card from junior high, and pictures of my father swimming and canoeing at the lake...things I'd have never seen otherwise. Plus just a few years before I had made a series of albums for our three daughters and so all those were saved...and I'd made my parents a beautiful album for the 50th anniversary and that ended up coming back to me. So all in all I don't think I lost too many pictures.


----------



## Gerslay

joeysomma said:


> I heard Duke started as a Christian School. Rev Franklin Graham was on TV and asked that no one give support to Duke until they come to their senses, and remove the "call to prayer."


I heard tonight that Duke nixed the 'call to prayer'.

DUH...and what a stupid idea it was!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Gerslay said:


> I heard tonight that Duke nixed the 'call to prayer'.
> 
> DUH...and what a stupid idea it was!


PTL!


----------



## Gerslay

Country Bumpkins said:


> I meant God is Good. Did you laugh like this Gers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL...it was something like that!
> 
> :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> BIL & SIL raise cattle in Alberta, but SIL also had a few pigs every year. My nephew would have been about 3 or 4 and I was driving him home and when we drove past the pig house I asked him if Mom still had the pigs. He said "Nope, Bacon". I was still laughing when we walked into the house. They're grown up now, but nephew and his younger brothers all still love bacon.
> 
> Growing up on a farm, they had no illusions about where their food came from.


That's funny. Joeys should enjoy that one. My grandmother had cows , pigs and chickens they slaughtered. The chickens really would run with out their heads. I grew up seeing all of that but now I just don't like to be involved with it. Turns my stomach to think about it. I even helped my Daddy skin squirrels . I didn't chose to do it . :-o


----------



## Gerslay

soloweygirl said:


> Wow, what an experience. At first you're dumb struck looking at all your stuff lying all around in different pieces from the original. That's what it was like for us after Hurricane Andrew hit and we got to see the destruction during the daylight. It was a new beginning for me too, after my divorce. Nothing left of the old life and the ability to create a new one.


Oh my gosh, Solo...that's a whole lot worse than what we went through...you could have been seriously hurt, or worse.

I had a girlfriend living in Homestead and her house wasn't totalled but she was so traumatized that she moved away and never went back.


----------



## Gerslay

Country Bumpkins said:


> That's funny. Joeys should enjoy that one. My grandmother had cows , pigs and chickens they slaughtered. The chickens really would run with out their heads. I grew up seeing all of that but now I just don't like to be involved with it. Turns my stomach to think about it. I even helped my Daddy skin squirrels . I didn't chose to do it . :-o


Yikes! I'm a pretty tough cookie but I couldn't do that...I don't know what it is but I can't do open flesh...Gak-a-Roni!

:thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## Gerslay

I know its really early but who are you liking for 2016 candidates?

I'm liking Scott Walker and either Trey Gowdy or Joni Ernst as VP.


----------



## Gerslay

Goodness...where did the time go...I have an early appointment at the dentist's. 

Nighty night!


----------



## theyarnlady

Gerslay said:


> I know its really early but who are you liking for 2016 candidates?
> 
> I'm liking Scott Walker and either Trey Gowdy or Joni Ernst as VP.


I was thinking of myself, I have posie personality, no money, no opinions and no nothing about being President.

Why change after what we have had the last six years. I could do the job and am cheap.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Gerslay said:


> I know its really early but who are you liking for 2016 candidates?
> 
> I'm liking Scott Walker and either Trey Gowdy or Joni Ernst as VP.


I like Scott or Trey. We got a new governor Tues. He is all RED. :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady

No Walker is not well known and will not be elected. He is good but don't think he would make it pass the first cut. 

Trey or Ben Carson. I am for Carson. No one is pushing for him yet.

I don't think Bush has a chance. Romney should forget it. Christie forget it. Ron Paul is another no go. Glad Ryan is staying out of it. 

They need someone who is not afraid to stand up and not back down. Someone with brains enough to take Clinton to task.


----------



## west coast kitty

Gerslay said:


> Actually it wasn't that bad. Aunts, cousins, friends, even old neighbors sent me any pictures and various souvenirs that had anything to do with my family. It was really interesting to get pictures that I'd never seen before. One of my uncles sent me my father's report card from junior high, and pictures of my father swimming and canoeing at the lake...things I'd have never seen otherwise. Plus just a few years before I had made a series of albums for our three daughters and so all those were saved...and I'd made my parents a beautiful album for the 50th anniversary and that ended up coming back to me. So all in all I don't think I lost too many pictures.


That must have been a wonderful surprise to get so many family photos that you hadn't seen before.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> That's funny. Joeys should enjoy that one. My grandmother had cows , pigs and chickens they slaughtered. The chickens really would run with out their heads. I grew up seeing all of that but now I just don't like to be involved with it. Turns my stomach to think about it. I even helped my Daddy skin squirrels . I didn't chose to do it . :-o


I was a city girl. Some of Dad's extended family farmed and we would go to visit but I never saw anything too gory. The worst I ever experienced was the one time that I helped out and the in-laws spring castration and branding of the calves. After that experience, I said I'd help with kids and food in future - they were ok with that.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> I was thinking of myself, I have posie personality, no money, no opinions and no nothing about being President.
> 
> Why change after what we have had the last six years. I could do the job and am cheap.


And you have something very few politicians have - COMMON SENSE!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> No Walker is not well known and will not be elected. He is good but don't think he would make it pass the first cut.
> 
> Trey or Ben Carson. I am for Carson. No one is pushing for him yet.
> 
> I don't think Bush has a chance. Romney should forget it. Christie forget it. Ron Paul is another no go. Glad Ryan is staying out of it.
> 
> They need someone who is not afraid to stand up and not back down. Someone with brains enough to take Clinton to task.


Clinton and o weren't well known either. We will see you really runs.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> Clinton and o weren't well known either. We will see you really runs.


Clinton was but O had the Chicago Mafia backing, He and his group ran over Clinton like a brick wall coming down. She could not handle it.

I do not see her winning as President, but the way this country is. Non informed voters, vote for name not knowing any thing about what person running policy's are. Also notice if papers and tv push name enough people will vote name and not havae any idea who they are voting for. It has become a popularity contest instead of elections for the highest office of the USA.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

I meant Bill was only governor of Ar. He didn't announce he was running until Jan of the year he ran.
I keep telling my DH that Hilliary had her chance and it is over for her.
You are right about pushing a button just because you hear their name so often. I can't wait for you know who to be out of there but I dread election year.


----------



## theyarnlady

Off now eyes half mast. So night you two and see you tomorrow . God will and Blessing on you two.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Night Yarnie and WCK.&#9829;


----------



## Knit crazy

Gerslay said:


> Yikes! I'm a pretty tough cookie but I couldn't do that...I don't know what it is but I can't do open flesh...Gak-a-Roni!
> 
> :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


I could do it. I wanted to do it when I was a girl visiting my friend Caroline on her dad's farm. They had dairy cattle and a bull, but no steers. I learned to hand milk cows. I wasn't great at it, but I did it. I loved helping him kill chickens for the freezer. Caroline was too squeamish. They ate chicken every day. So, he killed chickens once or twice a week to replace what they used from the freezer. I helped herd them to him, but I loved how quickly he did it, and wanted to do it like that. Of course, these were not pet chickens. I would have found it hard to kill ones that I had an attachment to. They had some pigs too, but they were kept across the road in a fenced area, and we didn't go near them as girls. I never saw him butcher one. But, I think that I'd like to see a hog butchering. I've always liked being on a farm and preparing food for storage.


----------



## Lukelucy

Wendy,

I hope you are feeling better today!


----------



## lovethelake

Good morning friends

Tick tock, puppy day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Can't get him until 4 PM, but guess that gives me time to ATTEMPT to puppy proof a room or two.


----------



## Lukelucy

lovethelake said:


> Good morning friends
> 
> Tick tock, puppy day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Can't get him until 4 PM, but guess that gives me time to ATTEMPT to puppy proof a room or two.


I am excited for you! How wonderful! I hope there is a photo to see!


----------



## Gerslay

This is cute! I'm the oldest...which one are you?


----------



## Gerslay

Knit crazy said:


> I could do it. I wanted to do it when I was a girl visiting my friend Caroline on her dad's farm. They had dairy cattle and a bull, but no steers. I learned to hand milk cows. I wasn't great at it, but I did it. I loved helping him kill chickens for the freezer. Caroline was too squeamish. They ate chicken every day. So, he killed chickens once or twice a week to replace what they used from the freezer. I helped herd them to him, but I loved how quickly he did it, and wanted to do it like that. Of course, these were not pet chickens. I would have found it hard to kill ones that I had an attachment to. They had some pigs too, but they were kept across the road in a fenced area, and we didn't go near them as girls. I never saw him butcher one. But, I think that I'd like to see a hog butchering. I've always liked being on a farm and preparing food for storage.


You're "crazy" for sure! (just kiddin!) LOL


----------



## Gerslay

lovethelake said:


> Good morning friends
> 
> Tick tock, puppy day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Can't get him until 4 PM, but guess that gives me time to ATTEMPT to puppy proof a room or two.


Happy New Puppy Day!!!

:lol: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady

Knit crazy said:


> I could do it. I wanted to do it when I was a girl visiting my friend Caroline on her dad's farm. They had dairy cattle and a bull, but no steers. I learned to hand milk cows. I wasn't great at it, but I did it. I loved helping him kill chickens for the freezer. Caroline was too squeamish. They ate chicken every day. So, he killed chickens once or twice a week to replace what they used from the freezer. I helped herd them to him, but I loved how quickly he did it, and wanted to do it like that. Of course, these were not pet chickens. I would have found it hard to kill ones that I had an attachment to. They had some pigs too, but they were kept across the road in a fenced area, and we didn't go near them as girls. I never saw him butcher one. But, I think that I'd like to see a hog butchering. I've always liked being on a farm and preparing food for storage.


Couldn't do it. Watch a man kill chickens, they ran around even with heads cut off. I tend to make pets of every animal even wild ones. Name them when they come back more then onces. Last year was a baby bunnie. Too cute.

Hopless when it come to killing, but still eat them.


----------



## theyarnlady

lovethelake said:


> Good morning friends
> 
> Tick tock, puppy day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Can't get him until 4 PM, but guess that gives me time to ATTEMPT to puppy proof a room or two.


yea little one on the way. Must hear everything about adventure. Like how the other dogs thought about him. How many pieces of furniture shoes he attacks. Yeah Puppy.


----------



## Lukelucy

Gerslay said:


> Happy New Puppy Day!!!
> 
> :lol: :thumbup: :lol:


Yes! Happy Puppy Day! Hugs to the puppy!


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> And you have something very few politicians have - COMMON SENSE!


Oh and wouldn't I have fun. I would be full of it, and have so much fun. Plus if they dared to come against me i could talk their heads off. I would think about 6 houss of my talking should do it don't you. :roll: :shock: :?:


----------



## theyarnlady

Morning LL hope you have a good day searching for all the things you pack and finding out you need them and in which box you put them in.


----------



## theyarnlady

Gerslay said:


> This is cute! I'm the oldest...which one are you?


ha ha, I am the youngest one. Says a lot about who I really am to true.


----------



## theyarnlady

Up early had to shower.Water department guys coming to change water meter. They have cause me a lost of sleep. They are turning the water off. So had to do that and get water for coffee. It's my husbands fault he made appointment for early. ruins my beauty sleep. Age me an extra hour. Not good to see a clean grumpy women.


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> Morning LL hope you have a good day searching for all the things you pack and finding out you need them and in which box you put them in.


Thank you! My husband is getting boxes today.


----------



## theyarnlady

CB do you know how many people are making the 1998 hat you put on here. 

I was right people read our site wonder how many read theirs. 

My site better then your site my sites better then yours.

My sites better then your site, because I know it all.
:XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Jokim

WendyBee said:


> Hi everyone.
> So sorry I haven't been around much lately. We finally got the pipes unfrozen thankfully.....hooray.
> But with all this weird weather has taken a toll on my health and am in bed typing on my tablet and trying to keep warm. My legs and are so cold ....just can't get warm even with electric throws (hubby lets me use his too) and an extra quilt too.
> So I am sat in bed like an old lady knitting an 1898 hat for a friend. (She gave me the yarn so I didn't like to say no). The 'owl cowl' is coming along nicely.Will take pics when complete.


So sorry to hear that you're not well. Glad to hear about your pipes being unfrozen. Hope you can stay warm for a while. The weather is supposed to warm up, so perhaps it'll improve your health.
Do you find the 1898 hat fun to knit as I did? Am ready to attempt another one soon.
Take care of your health, many people depend on your well being. Nice of your hubby to let you use his electric throw.♥


----------



## Jokim

theyarnlady said:
 

> Duke University. But would not let a christian group in for their program.


Duke went back on allowing the moslem call for prayer.
Years ago, I remember the Catholic day prayer called, the Magnificat, being prayed. It was recited when you heard the church bells ring at 6 am, noon, and at 6 pm. This is going back to pre-Vatican II days.♥


----------



## Jokim

theyarnlady said:


> when I haven't chatted with you yet. You get back here you hear. I need someone to chat with and you have not chatted with me. it's not fair just not fair. They get all the chat and all I get is good night. ;-)


Sorry Yarnie, I just couldn't stay up any longer. Had a hard day, physically exhausting. Am refreshed and ready for a new day today. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim

Gerslay said:


> Actually it wasn't that bad. Aunts, cousins, friends, even old neighbors sent me any pictures and various souvenirs that had anything to do with my family. It was really interesting to get pictures that I'd never seen before. One of my uncles sent me my father's report card from junior high, and pictures of my father swimming and canoeing at the lake...things I'd have never seen otherwise. Plus just a few years before I had made a series of albums for our three daughters and so all those were saved...and I'd made my parents a beautiful album for the 50th anniversary and that ended up coming back to me. So all in all I don't think I lost too many pictures.


Family, coming to the rescue, was an unforgettable experience, Gerslay. You have a great family! :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady

Jokim said:


> Duke went back on allowing the moslem call for prayer.
> Years ago, I remember the Catholic day prayer called, the Magnificat, being prayed. It was recited when you heard the church bells ring at 6 am, noon, and at 6 pm. This is going back to pre-Vatican II days.♥


Well so much for getting an education . Would not want my children or myself going to college in this day and age.


----------



## Jokim

Country Bumpkins said:


> That's funny. Joeys should enjoy that one. My grandmother had cows , pigs and chickens they slaughtered. The chickens really would run with out their heads. I grew up seeing all of that but now I just don't like to be involved with it. Turns my stomach to think about it. I even helped my Daddy skin squirrels . I didn't chose to do it . :-o


Same here, CB. Mom raised chickens, we had them for dinner but she had the neighbor cut the heads off. I can still see her picking off the feathers and gutting the chicken. The smell was enough to make you nauseous !
Grandma raised pigs and we had a pork feast every October. She made wonderful sausage. Wish I had the recipe.


----------



## Jokim

Gerslay said:


> I know its really early but who are you liking for 2016 candidates?
> 
> I'm liking Scott Walker and either Trey Gowdy or Joni Ernst as VP.


Scott Walker has proved himself against tough adversity.
I would love to see him get the nomination. If we are to survive and get over the catastrophe of this administration, we need a tough leader. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim

theyarnlady said:


> No Walker is not well known and will not be elected. He is good but don't think he would make it pass the first cut.
> 
> Trey or Ben Carson. I am for Carson. No one is pushing for him yet.
> 
> I don't think Bush has a chance. Romney should forget it. Christie forget it. Ron Paul is another no go. Glad Ryan is staying out of it.
> 
> They need someone who is not afraid to stand up and not back down. Someone with brains enough to take Clinton to task.


Walker is not afraid to stand his ground. He did it in Madison against overwhelming odds! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim

Gerslay said:


> This is cute! I'm the oldest...which one are you?


Me too! I can't help it. :XD: :wink:


----------



## Jokim

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you! My husband is getting boxes today.


If you're still looking for ideas on how to keep the stash away from DH, I have one:
mail part of your stash to each of us in Denim Country and when you're all settled in your new place we'll mail it back to you as a ...... New Home Open House Gift!!
How's that for an idea?  :XD:


----------



## Jokim

joeysomma said:


> We need him here in Wisconsin. Did you know he did not graduate from college? Some are saying that he cannot be elected because he is a college drop out. I believe that is the reason that he has more common sense than the Politians with advanced degrees.


He's a grad of the college of 'hard knocks'!:thumbup:  
Common sense is not learned in college, and he's not one of the 'good old boys' Harvard/Ivy League network by way of Chicago Alinsky School of Redistribution of Your Wealth! :thumbdown: 
Nothing in the US Constitution about the President having to be a college grad, or a lawyer (Truman wasn't either), only an age and birth requirement. :thumbup:


----------



## Knit crazy

Gerslay said:


> This is cute! I'm the oldest...which one are you?


I was the oldest.


----------



## west coast kitty

lovethelake said:


> Good morning friends
> 
> Tick tock, puppy day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Can't get him until 4 PM, but guess that gives me time to ATTEMPT to puppy proof a room or two.


Great day; look forward to hearing all about his grand arrival.


----------



## west coast kitty

Gerslay said:


> This is cute! I'm the oldest...which one are you?


I'm the oldest too.


----------



## Lukelucy

Jokim said:


> If you're still looking for ideas on how to keep the stash away from DH, I have one:
> mail part of your stash to each of us in Denim Country and when you're all settled in your new place we'll mail it back to you as a ...... New Home Open House Gift!!
> How's that for an idea?  :XD:


Jokim, you are soooo funny! If I mail it to you, you can keep it!


----------



## Jokim

Lukelucy said:


> Jokim, you are soooo funny! If I mail it to you, you can keep it!


Just trying to help a very dear friend in her time of need. :lol: :wink: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Couldn't do it. Watch a man kill chickens, they ran around even with heads cut off. I tend to make pets of every animal even wild ones. Name them when they come back more then onces. Last year was a baby bunnie. Too cute.
> 
> Hopless when it come to killing, but still eat them.


The deer on our place are all called Doe and the raccoons are all called Rocky or the Rockies, except for one little runt that seems to have some disabilities and is shunned by the others. DH has named him "Dennis" because his hair sticks up in cowlicks like Dennis the Menace.


----------



## Jokim

joeysomma said:


> Two of our greatest Presidents, Washington and Lincoln, did not go to high school, may not have completed grade school.


... 'Ronaldus Magnus' (R.Reagan) had minimum college experience and was not a lawyer, but had great common sense. Washington, Lincoln, Truman, Reagan, (and more), are we seeing a pattern?


----------



## Jokim

west coast kitty said:


> The deer on our place are all called Doe and the raccoons are all called Rocky or the Rockies, except for one little runt that seems to have some disabilities and is shunned by the others. DH has named him "Dennis" because his hair sticks up in cowlicks like Dennis the Menace.


You see the raccoons during the day?? 
I thought they were nocturnal and was always cautioned that, if seen during the day, there might be something wrong with the raccoon.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Gerslay said:


> This is cute! I'm the oldest...which one are you?


Oh that is so true. I am the oldest


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> CB do you know how many people are making the 1998 hat you put on here.
> 
> I was right people read our site wonder how many read theirs.
> 
> My site better then your site my sites better then yours.
> 
> My sites better then your site, because I know it all.
> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


I saw that the 1898 hats are popular. I think the other lady got it all going this year. Seems like they are a hit this winter.
Yes seems some other "cling" to our very breath. They can't get enough of us. :XD: Plus they put cute pics of cows up for us.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Jokim said:


> Sorry Yarnie, I just couldn't stay up any longer. Had a hard day, physically exhausting. Am refreshed and ready for a new day today. :thumbup:


Are you over your sickness? Did your mil get sick?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Jokim said:


> If you're still looking for ideas on how to keep the stash away from DH, I have one:
> mail part of your stash to each of us in Denim Country and when you're all settled in your new place we'll mail it back to you as a ...... New Home Open House Gift!!
> How's that for an idea?  :XD:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> Jokim, you are soooo funny! If I mail it to you, you can keep it!


 :XD: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Jokim said:


> ... 'Ronaldus Magnus' (R.Reagan) had minimum college experience and was not a lawyer, but had great common sense. Washington, Lincoln, Truman, Reagan, (and more), are we seeing a pattern?


Yes! :-D :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim

Country Bumpkins said:


> Are you over your sickness? Did your mil get sick?


MIL has congestion and cough. I have the cough and congestion also, no temp or anything that would put me to bed. Thank you for asking.♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Jokim said:


> MIL has congestion and cough. I have the cough and congestion also, no temp or anything that would put me to bed. Thank you for asking.♥


I am so sorry. Must be the same thing I had. It has been over 2 weeks but I only have a little draining. I know you will love your mil back to health. XX


----------



## Country Bumpkins

But the Spirit produces the fruit of love, joy, peace, patience, kindness, goodness, faithfulness, (Galatians 5:22 NCV)


----------



## Jokim

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am so sorry. Must be the same thing I had. It has been over 2 weeks but I only have a little draining. I know you will love your mil back to health. XX


Thanks CB. She doesn't exert herself therefore she doesn't cough terribly hard, but I worry about congestion settling in her lungs. Keeping a close watch on her and will rush her to the Dr. if she worsens. ♥


----------



## Jokim

Funny sayings filmed at WEBS in Northampton, Mass.


----------



## WendyBee

Gerslay said:


> I know its really early but who are you liking for 2016 candidates?
> 
> I'm liking Scott Walker and either Trey Gowdy or Joni Ernst as VP.


My dream ticket... Ted Cruz and Allen West for his VP
A lot of people say Ted Cruz isn`t eligible as he was born in Canada - but he is. He gave up his dual Canadian citizenship last year. 
So if Mark Levin says Ted is eligible - then that`s good enough for me.

Then there is Scott Walker, and Rick Perry too. But I was told a few days ago that Allen West lives in Texas now so he wouldn`t be able to have another Texan as Teds VP should he win the nomination...which also applies to Rick Perry too. I also like Indiana Governor Mike Pence too.


----------



## soloweygirl

Jokim said:


> Just yesterday, I saw on Fox News that there are areas in at least 9 of our states where visitors are considered trespassers and are forcibly escorted out. These are moslem training areas in remote places where the local police authority is very small with limited power. They are in upstate NY, Calif., Texas, and some other states. They're here already, folks!


Until our borders are secured, we can expect more to come in.


----------



## Jokim

WendyBee said:


> My dream ticket... Ted Cruz and Allen West for his VP
> A lot of people say Ted Cruz isn`t eligible as he was born in Canada - but he is. He gave up his dual Canadian citizenship last year.
> So if Mark Levin says Ted is eligible - then that`s good enough for me.
> 
> Then there is Scott Walker, and Rick Perry too. But I was told a few days ago that Allen West lives in Texas now so he wouldn`t be able to have another Texan as Teds VP should he win the nomination...which also applies to Rick Perry too. I also like Indiana Governor Mike Pence too.


I also like Ted Cruz and Col. West. :thumbup:


----------



## Knit crazy

WendyBee said:


> My dream ticket... Ted Cruz and Allen West for his VP
> A lot of people say Ted Cruz isn`t eligible as he was born in Canada - but he is. He gave up his dual Canadian citizenship last year.
> So if Mark Levin says Ted is eligible - then that`s good enough for me.
> 
> Then there is Scott Walker, and Rick Perry too. But I was told a few days ago that Allen West lives in Texas now so he wouldn`t be able to have another Texan as Teds VP should he win the nomination...which also applies to Rick Perry too. I also like Indiana Governor Mike Pence too.


Mike Pence is my governor. I don't think he will be selected as a candidate. I find him conservative but squishy. I don't think he could go head to head with Hillary in a debate. He lacks charisma too. I like John Kasich, the Governor of Ohio, better. He has personal appeal, like a Republican Bill Clinton.


----------



## soloweygirl

Country Bumpkins said:


> I meant God is Good. Did you laugh like this Gers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved that scene. It got to the point that all he could do was laugh.


----------



## shayfaye

Hi CB, Was that sausage in a casing that she made or little balls of spicy sausage that she canned and put up? I am curious. We did the same things at my Mammaw's in VA. ShayFaye



Jokim said:


> Same here, CB. Mom raised chickens, we had them for dinner but she had the neighbor cut the heads off. I can still see her picking off the feathers and gutting the chicken. The smell was enough to make you nauseous !
> Grandma raised pigs and we had a pork feast every October. She made wonderful sausage. Wish I had the recipe.


----------



## WendyBee

Thanks everyone for your prayers. Am feeling much better thanks. I just had a hot bubble bath before I climbed into bed last night, and it took me ages to warm up. The weather today is 1 degree above freezing, but there`s no wind chill thankfully.The cold has gotten into my knees and they really ache today. Have asked hubby to pick me some Tylenol arthritis after work as that helps.
Have nearly finished the 2nd 1898 hat, am into the knitting on 4 DPN`s, so can hopefully start up the 'owl cowl' again tomorrow evening. 
I really hate it when hubby brings me skeins of yarn from the girls in the trailer and ask on their behalf to knit them some more hats. I was up til 3am finishing their hats Christmas morning, and didn`t get to bed til 5am after wrapping them up. This time I will put my foot down though....no more hats til the fall at least. I`m way behind in my housework because of them.


----------



## soloweygirl

Country Bumpkins said:


> Wow I didn't know you had gone thru Andrew. :x It must have been horrific for you. I am glad you got things together to after all you have gone thru.XX


The scariest part was it being at night. The houses didn't have basements, so the only place to go was an interior bathroom or closet. We chose the bathroom and took DD's mattress to cover us. It was also scary to know that there was more coming that was just as bad on the other side of the eye.


----------



## soloweygirl

west coast kitty said:


> It's going from political correctness to just plain silly :roll: It's one thing to suggest being culturally sensitive when books are written for a particular foreign market, but to limit general publication of books that mention "bacon" or "pork chops" is ridiculous. Some cafeterias, food chains and shops have also pulled pork products. Where has common sense gone???
> 
> http://news.nationalpost.com/2015/01/14/oxford-university-press-allegedly-barred-pigs-and-anything-pork-related-from-childrens-book/


That is just plain ridiculous. How is the mention of the word pork offensive? People do this because they know they can get away with it.


----------



## Jokim

shayfaye said:


> Hi CB, Was that sausage in a casing that she made or little balls of spicy sausage that she canned and put up? I am curious. We did the same things at my Mammaw's in VA. ShayFaye


It was in a casing and not spicy hot. I had something that tasted a bit like it from a market where some black ladies made their sausage, but then they moved. Do you have a recipe for this sausage?


----------



## soloweygirl

west coast kitty said:


> very pretty free pattern for cabled vest; lots of other free patterns too.
> http://www.diamondyarn.com/d/universal-yarn/leaflet/13982/


I like this vest a lot. Thanks for posting the website.


----------



## Jokim

WendyBee said:


> Thanks everyone for your prayers. Am feeling much better thanks. I just had a hot bubble bath before I climbed into bed last night, and it took me ages to warm up. The weather today is 1 degree above freezing, but there`s no wind chill thankfully.The cold has gotten into my knees and they really ache today. Have asked hubby to pick me some Tylenol arthritis after work as that helps.
> Have nearly finished the 2nd 1898 hat, am into the knitting on 4 DPN`s, so can hopefully start up the 'owl cowl' again tomorrow evening.
> I really hate it when hubby brings me skeins of yarn from the girls in the trailer and ask on their behalf to knit them some more hats. I was up til 3am finishing their hats Christmas morning, and didn`t get to bed til 5am after wrapping them up. This time I will put my foot down though....no more hats til the fall at least. I`m way behind in my housework because of them.


You are a good Christian soul, WendyBee. God Bless you.
Take care of yourself and treat yourself to some more hot bubble baths immediately followed by jumping into a warmed up bed and sleeping through the night! It'll take care of your chills.
:thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl

Jokim said:


> We know someone is funding these people, but now we have a name to connect with it. Soros, a former Nazi collaborator! :thumbdown:


We knew that most of the protestors weren't from Ferguson, so they had to be bussed in from somewhere, they needed a place to stay and money to eat. It just made sense that these protestors were bought and paid for.


----------



## Jokim

soloweygirl said:


> I like this vest a lot. Thanks for posting the website.


There are many patterns on this 3-page site that are very nice. Did you download any, Solo?


----------



## soloweygirl

west coast kitty said:


> It must have been a terrifying experience for you Solo; I can't even imagine the force of those winds. But you still have those winds to worry about with the tornados. Hope you and the pups aren't in their path.


After Andrew hit, there was a lot of talk about the hurricane being preceded by a wall of tornados. This was what the evidence showed after the hurricane was gone and the damages assessed. The area looked just like a huge tornado came through the area. Pictures similar to Moore, OK after last years tornado. Some areas heavily damaged, some no longer in existence and others with limited damage.

We are in Tornado Alley, but have escaped them so far.


----------



## WendyBee

I really enjoy knitting in the round now. I was so nervous to try it for years that`s why I kept putting it off. But now I see how easy it is - I`m like a kid with a new toy now. Thanks a million to whoever it was that posted the 1898 hat pattern. Its because of those hats that cured my fear of DPN`s.
Hopefully next month I`ll start my first ever pair of socks!


----------



## soloweygirl

west coast kitty said:


> So funny. Looks like a nice shop, I wonder if Solo has ever been there?


I surely have. That is where I found my addiction to Tunisian Crochet.


----------



## WendyBee

Knit crazy said:


> Mike Pence is my governor. I don't think he will be selected as a candidate. I find him conservative but squishy. I don't think he could go head to head with Hillary in a debate. He lacks charisma too. I like John Kasich, the Governor of Ohio, better. He has personal appeal, like a Republican Bill Clinton.


I`m not a fan of John Kasich as he has embraced obamacare and expanded it in Ohio.
Other conservatives I love .... Jeff Sessions (Alabama) Trey Gowdy (SC). Would love to see Trey as SOTH in 2016


----------



## soloweygirl

Gerslay said:


> Actually it wasn't that bad. Aunts, cousins, friends, even old neighbors sent me any pictures and various souvenirs that had anything to do with my family. It was really interesting to get pictures that I'd never seen before. One of my uncles sent me my father's report card from junior high, and pictures of my father swimming and canoeing at the lake...things I'd have never seen otherwise. Plus just a few years before I had made a series of albums for our three daughters and so all those were saved...and I'd made my parents a beautiful album for the 50th anniversary and that ended up coming back to me. So all in all I don't think I lost too many pictures.


What a wonderful thing for your family and neighbors to do. I bet you had a great time viewing those pictures.


----------



## soloweygirl

Country Bumpkins said:


> I meant Bill was only governor of Ar. He didn't announce he was running until Jan of the year he ran.
> I keep telling my DH that Hilliary had her chance and it is over for her.
> You are right about pushing a button just because you hear their name so often. I can't wait for you know who to be out of there but I dread election year.


I agree that Hillary had her chance. Who else would be on the Dem ticket? I don't think Warren would stand a chance. Anyone else ever been mentioned? It might be Hillary by default.


----------



## WendyBee

soloweygirl said:


> I agree that Hillary had her chance. Who else would be on the Dem ticket? I don't think Warren would stand a chance. Anyone else ever been mentioned? It might be Hillary by default.


That`s the only thing I agree on Obama for....that the Dems and Repubs need a new car smell when it comes to candidates. It`s the same old same old and someone new needs to step up.
It wouldn`t surprise me if Cory Booker steps up for the Dems. i`m surprised he hasn`t thrown his hat in the ring already.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

soloweygirl said:


> I loved that scene. It got to the point that all he could do was laugh.


That has always been one of my favorite scenes by Tom Hanks and when he was stuck in the ceiling. Too funny. I never get tired of that show. Plus it hit to close to home on lots of things when we built our house and workshop. I think I told y'all about the fence we put up around our pool and yard. We were getting ready for two of our kids getting married and one to graduate. We had just put the pool in so need a fence for insurance. I had not watched the men working on the fence. They had been outside working all day. I went to raise a shade in our den that had been left down. The picture I saw was burned in my memory for ever! The ground was not level so so instead of raising the fence the dug a trench under the fence like it was a garden. I came unglued. I have never ever seen anything like it before! So I love the movie because I understand. :shock:


----------



## soloweygirl

Jokim said:


> There are many patterns on this 3-page site that are very nice. Did you download any, Solo?


No. I did bookmark the site for future use. I did see a few pieces that I would like to make. I've never knitted a sweater before, so it would be a first.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

WendyBee said:


> Thanks everyone for your prayers. Am feeling much better thanks. I just had a hot bubble bath before I climbed into bed last night, and it took me ages to warm up. The weather today is 1 degree above freezing, but there`s no wind chill thankfully.The cold has gotten into my knees and they really ache today. Have asked hubby to pick me some Tylenol arthritis after work as that helps.
> Have nearly finished the 2nd 1898 hat, am into the knitting on 4 DPN`s, so can hopefully start up the 'owl cowl' again tomorrow evening.
> I really hate it when hubby brings me skeins of yarn from the girls in the trailer and ask on their behalf to knit them some more hats. I was up til 3am finishing their hats Christmas morning, and didn`t get to bed til 5am after wrapping them up. This time I will put my foot down though....no more hats til the fall at least. I`m way behind in my housework because of them.


I am glad you are all warmed up. I worried about you last night. 
You may need to have your vitD3 checked. That is what was happening to me. I was low in VD. 
You do need to put your foot down WeBee. Do only what you want to knit for someone.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

soloweygirl said:


> The scariest part was it being at night. The houses didn't have basements, so the only place to go was an interior bathroom or closet. We chose the bathroom and took DD's mattress to cover us. It was also scary to know that there was more coming that was just as bad on the other side of the eye.


I can't even imagine. I thank God you were ok and your family. I know that is something you will never forget. Gets me shivers to hear you speak of it. XX


----------



## Country Bumpkins

soloweygirl said:


> I surely have. That is where I found my addiction to Tunisian Crochet.


Do you know the women that made the video?


----------



## west coast kitty

Loved this! Spanky and Dally are an amazing pair!
http://faithtap.com/2339/jack-russell-and-miniature-horse-friends/?v=1


----------



## Jokim

west coast kitty said:


> Loved this! Spanky and Dally are an amazing pair!
> http://faithtap.com/2339/jack-russell-and-miniature-horse-friends/?v=1


Loved the bond between the two, a dog and a horse! Thanks for sharing this with us, Kitty.! :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Knit Crazy did you see this?
http://www.youngcons.com/didnt-take-long-fox-news-scores-huge-victory-dish-network/


----------



## Jokim

Country Bumpkins said:


> Knit Crazy did you see this?
> http://www.youngcons.com/didnt-take-long-fox-news-scores-huge-victory-dish-network/


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

http://www.facebook.com/NRCC/photos/a.61029924473.66235.46093654473/10153127889949474/?type=1&theater


----------



## bonbf3

If we're off politics, just let me know. However, since I don't know yet - did you see Kerry and James Taylor having a love-fest with France?

Kerry went to give them his sympathies (a week late and a dollar short), and he brought James Taylor with him to - I'm not kidding - sing a folk song. He sang "You've Got a Friend." In France. From us. One of the lines says, "Call me - I'll be there." :shock:

Surely this was a Saturday Night Live skit!

No - really.

It reminded me of a song from the 60s/70s poking fun at protest songs. Here's a link. Try to stick it out until the last three words. By the way, Tom Lehrer, who wrote and sang it, wrote a lot of songs that are still pertinent today. They were NOT PC but funny and sadly, still relevant. Here's the one about the "Folk Song Army" (the army that really doesn't want to fight - remind you of anyone?)






and if you have trouble, try it without the s:


----------



## theyarnlady

bonbf3 said:


> If we're off politics, just let me know. However, since I don't know yet - did you see Kerry and James Taylor having a love-fest with France?
> 
> Kerry went to give them his sympathies (a week late and a dollar short), and he brought James Taylor with him to - I'm not kidding - sing a folk song. He sang "You've Got a Friend." In France. From us. One of the lines says, "Call me - I'll be there." :shock:
> 
> Surely this was a Saturday Night Live skit!
> 
> No - really.
> 
> It reminded me of a song from the 60s/70s poking fun at protest songs. Here's a link. Try to stick it out until the last three words. By the way, Tom Lehrer, who wrote and sang it, wrote a lot of songs that are still pertinent today. They were NOT PC but funny and sadly, still relevant. Here's the one about the "Folk Song Army" (the army that really doesn't want to fight - remind you of anyone?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and if you have trouble, try it without the s:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely just lovely. I am laughing, but it's the perfect song isn't it.
> 
> Taylor sang you got a friend please tell me it isn't so. :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Loved this! Spanky and Dally are an amazing pair!
> http://faithtap.com/2339/jack-russell-and-miniature-horse-friends/?v=1


I love it. when I am out in the country there is a farm with a buffalo and donkey in the same yard. Amazing to see the two of them . They are friends and I love to see them.


----------



## theyarnlady

Well I went nuts today my favorite holiday is apporching. Valentine day. Have to get out my antique valentines cards. 

I was looking and guess what I found my roller skate key. No roller skates but the key. Do you remember those when you had to use the key to tighten them up?


----------



## theyarnlady

Your here Jokim webee and dear bon. Gush it is nice to be on with you all. Been a long time. 

Hope your mother in law is all right with her cold Jokim .


----------



## Jokim

theyarnlady said:


> Your here Jokim webee and dear bon. Gush it is nice to be on with you all. Been a long time.
> 
> Hope your mother in law is all right with her cold Jokim .


Yarnie, I'm still here. Waited for you to come on so that I can say Hi to you before I sign off. MIL is ok. She's a bit congested but still moving around. Have my fingers crossed that she'll be ok. Thank you for asking.
Now I'm saying Good Night and God Bless. Talk with all of you tomorrow. :-D ♥


----------



## theyarnlady

Jokim said:


> Yarnie, I'm still here. Waited for you to come on so that I can say Hi to you before I sign off. MIL is ok. She's a bit congested but still moving around. Have my fingers crossed that she'll be ok. Thank you for asking.
> Now I'm saying Good Night and God Bless. Talk with all of you tomorrow. :-D ♥


Ah thank you Jokim glad we could post again. God Bless you too.

Off early tomorrow up to pay taxes on cabin then give four bags huges bags of yarn from my cleaning and getting rid of what I know I will never use. This way Joey can share with Church ladies ect. Plus much left for her to use. 
LL I have room to store your yarn now. Not really You would not believe how many places one can store yarn.


----------



## west coast kitty

Jokim said:


> You see the raccoons during the day??
> I thought they were nocturnal and was always cautioned that, if seen during the day, there might be something wrong with the raccoon.


Most of them come out in the early morning and at dusk going into the evening. Once in a while they come out during the day, I think it depends how hungry they are. Dennis definitely has something wrong with him, he was the runt of a 4 kit litter - don't know if he had brain damage or fell out of a tree or something else. He's still quite small, doesn't see well and isn't well coordinated. Even the cats aren't afraid of him.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Most of them come out in the early morning and at dusk going into the evening. Once in a while they come out during the day, I think it depends how hungry they are. Dennis definitely has something wrong with him, he was the runt of a 4 kit litter - don't know if he had brain damage or fell out of a tree or something else. He's still quite small, doesn't see well and isn't well coordinated. Even the cats aren't afraid of him.


Oh poor thing not easy being the last one out and when cats don't mind him not a good sign.


----------



## theyarnlady

Off now everyone have a good night and God bless all of you.

On later tomorrow. So stay well and safe.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I saw that the 1898 hats are popular. I think the other lady got it all going this year. Seems like they are a hit this winter.
> Yes seems some other "cling" to our very breath. They can't get enough of us. :XD: Plus they put cute pics of cows up for us.


 :lol: funny bunch; copy posts from here or comment on them and then claim to be annoyed when they get an answer :roll: Bring up old posts from months ago whenever they please, but make rude comments if anyone else does it. Are constantly rude and obnoxious but are quick to cry if they are called on it or given the same back.


----------



## west coast kitty

Jokim said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48Tx32hwJ28
> Funny sayings filmed at WEBS in Northampton, Mass.


 :XD: :lol: I'm on a yarn diet!!! :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty

soloweygirl said:


> The scariest part was it being at night. The houses didn't have basements, so the only place to go was an interior bathroom or closet. We chose the bathroom and took DD's mattress to cover us. It was also scary to know that there was more coming that was just as bad on the other side of the eye.


After going through that, there probably isn't much that frightens you anymore. So glad you and family came through.


----------



## bonbf3

theyarnlady said:


> Lovely just lovely. I am laughing, but it's the perfect song isn't it.
> 
> Taylor sang you got a friend please tell me it isn't so. :shock:


No kidding. If you google, you can see the whole painful ordeal!


----------



## bonbf3

theyarnlady said:


> Well I went nuts today my favorite holiday is apporching. Valentine day. Have to get out my antique valentines cards.
> 
> I was looking and guess what I found my roller skate key. No roller skates but the key. Do you remember those when you had to use the key to tighten them up?


Yes!! Are you going to wear it on a string around your neck?


----------



## west coast kitty

soloweygirl said:


> That is just plain ridiculous. How is the mention of the word pork offensive? People do this because they know they can get away with it.


Agreed Where does the line get drawn? - Hindus don't eat beef, vegetarians don't eat meat. Can Dick and Jane still play in the park together? Can families wear bathing suits at the beach? Contrived plots don't usually make for a good read at any age.


----------



## west coast kitty

Jokim said:


> There are many patterns on this 3-page site that are very nice. Did you download any, Solo?


My favourite was the top down child's sweater - I like not having seams.


----------



## west coast kitty

WendyBee said:


> I really enjoy knitting in the round now. I was so nervous to try it for years that`s why I kept putting it off. But now I see how easy it is - I`m like a kid with a new toy now. Thanks a million to whoever it was that posted the 1898 hat pattern. Its because of those hats that cured my fear of DPN`s.
> Hopefully next month I`ll start my first ever pair of socks!


Socks can be addictive Wendy, maybe next years' gifts?


----------



## WendyBee

bonbf3 said:


> If we're off politics, just let me know. However, since I don't know yet - did you see Kerry and James Taylor having a love-fest with France?
> 
> Kerry went to give them his sympathies (a week late and a dollar short), and he brought James Taylor with him to - I'm not kidding - sing a folk song. He sang "You've Got a Friend." In France. From us. One of the lines says, "Call me - I'll be there." :shock:
> 
> Surely this was a Saturday Night Live skit!
> 
> No - really.
> 
> It reminded me of a song from the 60s/70s poking fun at protest songs. Here's a link. Try to stick it out until the last three words. By the way, Tom Lehrer, who wrote and sang it, wrote a lot of songs that are still pertinent today. They were NOT PC but funny and sadly, still relevant. Here's the one about the "Folk Song Army" (the army that really doesn't want to fight - remind you of anyone?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and if you have trouble, try it without the s:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *waves* Hiya bon
> 
> :mrgreen:
> 
> Y`know what that James Taylor cringe fest faux pas reminded me of? Hillary Clintons failed Reset button in Russia in 2009. I forgot what the Russian word was, but it certainly didn`t mean reset.


----------



## WendyBee

theyarnlady said:


> Your here Jokim webee and dear bon. Gush it is nice to be on with you all. Been a long time.
> 
> Hope your mother in law is all right with her cold Jokim .


Thank you yarnt...and its always a pleasure to see you too ♥


----------



## WendyBee

west coast kitty said:


> Socks can be addictive Wendy, maybe next years' gifts?


You just never know westy...watch this space. Next month I`ll be browsing the sock yarn aisle at the craft stores. And then I will be thinking about bed socks for me.Does one ball of sock yarn make one pair of socks, or just one single sock?

Hooray nearly finished with the other 1898 hat. I`m now in the decreasing stage. The only problem is...I spent so long watching my Brit soaps online tonight, I didn`t leave me any time to watch my other DVD I got from Netflix. Its the original 'A Farewell To Arms' from 1957 with Rock Hudson and Jennifer Jones..and it`s 2 and a half hours long!!!!
Oh well, Saturday night for sure!!!


----------



## west coast kitty

bonbf3 said:


> If we're off politics, just let me know. However, since I don't know yet - did you see Kerry and James Taylor having a love-fest with France?
> 
> Kerry went to give them his sympathies (a week late and a dollar short), and he brought James Taylor with him to - I'm not kidding - sing a folk song. He sang "You've Got a Friend." In France. From us. One of the lines says, "Call me - I'll be there." :shock:
> 
> Surely this was a Saturday Night Live skit!
> 
> No - really.
> 
> It reminded me of a song from the 60s/70s poking fun at protest songs. Here's a link. Try to stick it out until the last three words. By the way, Tom Lehrer, who wrote and sang it, wrote a lot of songs that are still pertinent today. They were NOT PC but funny and sadly, still relevant. Here's the one about the "Folk Song Army" (the army that really doesn't want to fight - remind you of anyone?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and if you have trouble, try it without the s:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't comment on your internal politics, but on an international level, Obama and his administration have given Canada the proverbial finger several times over the last few years. but this hit a new low in diplomacy and was truly embarrassing


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Well I went nuts today my favorite holiday is apporching. Valentine day. Have to get out my antique valentines cards.
> 
> I was looking and guess what I found my roller skate key. No roller skates but the key. Do you remember those when you had to use the key to tighten them up?


I never had a pair of roller skates.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Ah thank you Jokim glad we could post again. God Bless you too.
> 
> Off early tomorrow up to pay taxes on cabin then give four bags huges bags of yarn from my cleaning and getting rid of what I know I will never use. This way Joey can share with Church ladies ect. Plus much left for her to use.
> LL I have room to store your yarn now. Not really You would not believe how many places one can store yarn.


Hope you and Joey have a great day tomorrow. So nice that you're close enough to meet once in a while!


----------



## west coast kitty

joeysomma said:


> Yarnie - remember this?
> 
> "Brand New Key"
> 
> I rode my bicycle past your window last night
> I roller skated to your door at daylight
> It almost seems like youre avoiding me
> Im okay alone but youve got something I need
> 
> Well, Ive got a brand new pair of roller skates
> You got a brand new key
> I think that we should get together
> And try them on to see
> 
> Ive been lookin around awhile
> Youve got something for me
> Well, Ive got a brand new pair of roller skates
> You got a brand new key
> 
> I ride my bike, I roller skate, dont drive no car
> Dont go so fast but I go pretty far
> For somebody who dont drive, Ive been all around the world
> Some people say Ive done alright for a girl
> 
> I asked your mother if you were at home
> She said yes but that you werent alone
> It almost seems like youre avoiding me
> Im okay alone but youve got something I need
> 
> Well, Ive got a brand new pair of roller skates
> You got a brand new key
> I think that we should get together
> And try them on to see
> 
> Well, I got a brand new pair of roller skates
> Youve got a brand new key
> 
> http://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/katharinemcphee/brandnewkey.html
> 
> I never was able to roller skate. I wonder what you have in store for me.


I think our Yarnie might still have a streak of the mischief maker in her Joey :lol: I think she could take you on quite an adventure! Have a great day tomorrow.


----------



## west coast kitty

WendyBee said:


> You just never know westy...watch this space. Next month I`ll be browsing the sock yarn aisle at the craft stores. And then I will be thinking about bed socks for me.Does one ball of sock yarn make one pair of socks, or just one single sock?
> 
> Hooray nearly finished with the other 1898 hat. I`m now in the decreasing stage. The only problem is...I spent so long watching my Brit soaps online tonight, I didn`t leave me any time to watch my other DVD I got from Netflix. Its the original 'A Farewell To Arms' from 1957 with Rock Hudson and Jennifer Jones..and it`s 2 and a half hours long!!!!
> Oh well, Saturday night for sure!!!


100 grams (3.5 oz) will usually make a pair of socks Wendy, unless the yarn is chunky when you might need more.

Sounds like a good movie night tomorrow, have the tissues handy.


----------



## WendyBee

Hooray I`m finally done with those hats at 2am!
Now I can go to bed. G`night all &#9829;


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> Ah thank you Jokim glad we could post again. God Bless you too.
> 
> Off early tomorrow up to pay taxes on cabin then give four bags huges bags of yarn from my cleaning and getting rid of what I know I will never use. This way Joey can share with Church ladies ect. Plus much left for her to use.
> LL I have room to store your yarn now. Not really You would not believe how many places one can store yarn.


Yarnlady, You are funny. I think I will pad my breakables with it.


----------



## Gerslay

*Le hug: How John Kerry made a Paris cheek-kiss faux pas*

US diplomat goes in for a "big hug" for Francois Hollande - leading to an awkward half-kiss, half-embrace - before introducing James Taylor to sing You've Got A Friend.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/france/11351244/Le-hug-How-John-Kerry-made-a-Parisian-cheek-kiss-faux-pas.html

_The French don't do "hugs", they don't even have a word for it. The whole thing was cringe-worthy!!!_


----------



## Wombatnomore

Gerslay said:


> *Le hug: How John Kerry made a Paris cheek-kiss faux pas*
> 
> US diplomat goes in for a "big hug" for Francois Hollande - leading to an awkward half-kiss, half-embrace - before introducing James Taylor to sing You've Got A Friend.
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/france/11351244/Le-hug-How-John-Kerry-made-a-Parisian-cheek-kiss-faux-pas.html
> 
> _The French don't do "hugs", they don't even have a word for it. The whole thing was cringe-worthy!!!_


That news is like a week old. Modernize!


----------



## Gerslay

Wombatnomore said:


> That news is like a week old. Modernize!


Am I mistaken or was not January 16th just yesterday?

Dipthong!


----------



## Gerslay

What a day was yesterday...

I finally got the permanent crown on one of my front teeth. Its beautiful! I love my dentist...she's an artist and a perfectionist always making sure that everything is just right...color, shape, fit, bite, etc.

Then I ran some quick errands and rushed home to get ready to go out for dinner at the Copper River. I had crab stuffed tilapia with lobster sauce, creamed spinach, and a caesar salad. It was as good as it sounds and half of it came home for lunch today!

Finally, and the highlight of the day, we went to see The Collingsworth Family. If you don't know them, they're a mom and dad and four grown children...the top gospel singer-songwriter family group in the country....maybe in the world. Kim, the wife and mother, is an accomplished pianist who was been playing piano since she was 3 when she sat down and played an entire piece that she'd just heard her big sister play. She rocked the house!

It was a blessing. Don't miss them if they're performing near you. GG...they'll be in Knoxville tonight!

Here's Kim "How Great Thou Art" >>>


----------



## theyarnlady

Thanks for the song Joey, am off in a bit to see you. Wish we could spend day together, but knowing husband he is a stop and go this weekend. But you will be busy for most the rest of day going through bags. I went through the tangle yarn bag and got it cleaned out for you.I think I got right one. Found another bag so it is five now. Save room in car. Be so glad to see you again.

Love the song fits my roller skate key just right. I can understand why no roller skates living on farm, no sidewalks. 

LL I mean it I can store all the yarn you want stash , of course as you have seen post may not be same amount sent.

Wow WeBe your a knitting machine. Love the hats.

I can't beleive you have not roller skated though wCK, didn't you have sidewalks.

Ah Gerslay thanks for gospel singing. Love stuff fish, Salmon with stuff crab and sauce over it. But yours sounds nicer. 

John Kerry is part of the pack, not to good at it was he.

Well off see you in a bit Joey.

All most forget yeah Gerslay new front tooh and prefect makes for a good day.


----------



## Gerslay

bonbf3 said:


> Yes!! Are you going to wear it on a string around your neck?


I remember that too...wasn't that fun?

Glad to see your happy afghan posting again, Bon!

♥


----------



## Lukelucy

Gerslay said:


> What a day was yesterday...
> 
> I finally got the permanent crown on one of my front teeth. Its beautiful! I love my dentist...she's an artist and a perfectionist always making sure that everything is just right...color, shape, fit, bite, etc.
> 
> Then I ran some quick errands and rushed home to get ready to go out for dinner at the Copper River. I had crab stuffed tilapia with lobster sauce, creamed spinach, and a caesar salad. It was as good as it sounds and half of it came home for lunch today!
> 
> Finally, and the highlight of the day, we went to see The Collingsworth Family. If you don't know them, they're a mom and dad and four grown children...the top gospel singer-songwriter family group in the country....maybe in the world. Kim, the wife and mother, is an accomplished pianist who was been playing piano since she was 3 when she sat down and played an entire piece that she'd just heard her big sister play. She rocked the house!
> 
> It was a blessing. Don't miss them if they're performing near you. GG...they'll be in Knoxville tonight!
> 
> Here's Kim "How Great Thou Art" >>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you had such successful dentist work. Now it is over. Happiness!


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> Thanks for the song Joey, am off in a bit to see you. Wish we could spend day together, but knowing husband he is a stop and go this weekend. But you will be busy for most the rest of day going through bags. I went through the tangle yarn bag and got it cleaned out for you.I think I got right one. Found another bag so it is five now. Save room in car. Be so glad to see you again.
> 
> Love the song fits my roller skate key just right. I can understand why no roller skates living on farm, no sidewalks.
> 
> LL I mean it I can store all the yarn you want stash , of course as you have seen post may not be same amount sent.
> 
> Wow WeBe your a knitting machine. Love the hats.
> 
> I can't beleive you have not roller skated though wCK, didn't you have sidewalks.
> 
> Ah Gerslay thanks for gospel singing. Love stuff fish, Salmon with stuff crab and sauce over it. But yours sounds nicer.
> 
> John Kerry is part of the pack, not to good at it was he.
> 
> Well off see you in a bit Joey.
> 
> All most forget yeah Gerslay new front tooh and prefect makes for a good day.


 :-D


----------



## Gerslay

west coast kitty said:


> My favourite was the top down child's sweater - I like not having seams.


Me too...I try not to do anything but top-downs anymore. Once you get the yarn and the markers on the needles it's soooo easy!

:thumbup:


----------



## Gerslay

Lukelucy said:


> Glad you had such successful dentist work. Now it is over. Happiness!


Thanks LL. How are you feeling? When is your move?


----------



## bonbf3

west coast kitty said:


> Agreed Where does the line get drawn? - Hindus don't eat beef, vegetarians don't eat meat. Can Dick and Jane still play in the park together? Can families wear bathing suits at the beach? Contrived plots don't usually make for a good read at any age.


Dick and Jane can play at the park, but they'd better not walk there alone!


----------



## Lukelucy

Gerslay said:


> Thanks LL. How are you feeling? When is your move?


Gerslay, I am out of it. My husband wants to pack. Company coming for the weekend. I don't feel well. So, here I am preparing food and he wants to discuss what stays and what goes. I cannot do two things at once.

I told him I'd go into full "move mode" once company leaves. Monday or Tuesday! Closing is at the end of Feb. All too soon.


----------



## Knit crazy

I plan to knit today. Yesterday, DH and I spent time each getting haircuts, then I did laundry and he did office work, then we took DD1 and her boyfriend to dinner before my grandson's basketball game. It was her birthday. So we had cake after the game. I might have knitted for a half hour yesterday, but today is my day to knit. I'd better. I am sitting surrounded by yarn I ordered and just received. It motivates me to get busy when I see the yarn I need to get busy on soon.


----------



## Wombatnomore

Gerslay said:


> Am I mistaken or was not January 16th just yesterday?
> 
> Dipthong!


I read it days ago. And of course in Australia, we're way ahead of you.

Dipthong indeed! I hope we don't see further accusations of name calling by yourself and your brethren. Wouldn't want to have to remind you of what hypocrisy looks like.


----------



## Knit crazy

Wendy, I am so sorry that you are under the weather. Keep warm, drink lots of hot tea, and rest as much as possible. I imagine you caught a cold. There is a lot of colds going around in addition to the flu.


----------



## Knit crazy

Ladies, our Austaliam WombNoMore Troll likes to create an argument where it doesn't exist. Kerry and Obama are both fools. Bringing Taylor, whose music is great but his song just underscored the lack of friendship our leaders have for anyone fighting Muslim extremism. It doesn't matter when the insult was reported. It happened, and it just under scores that Obama is ham-handed at diplomacy, democracy, and defense of America.


----------



## Lukelucy

Knit crazy said:


> Ladies, our Austaliam WombNoMore Troll likes to create an argument where it doesn't exist. Kerry and Obama are both fools. Bringing Taylor, whose music is great but his song just underscored the lack of friendship our leaders have for anyone fighting Muslim extremism. It doesn't matter when the insult was reported. It happened, and it just under scores that Obama is ham-handed at diplomacy, democracy, and defense of America.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gerslay

Wombatnomore said:


> I read it days ago. And of course in Australia, we're way ahead of you.
> 
> Dipthong indeed! I hope we don't see further accusations of name calling by yourself and your brethren. Wouldn't want to have to remind you of what hypocrisy looks like.


Yesterday isn't a week ago. You blew it...as usual!


----------



## Gerslay

Lukelucy said:


> Gerslay, I am out of it. My husband wants to pack. Company coming for the weekend. I don't feel well. So, here I am preparing food and he wants to discuss what stays and what goes. I cannot do two things at once.
> 
> I told him I'd go into full "move mode" once company leaves. Monday or Tuesday! Closing is at the end of Feb. All too soon.


Oh dear...you do have a lot on your plate right now don't you? Good idea to take it one step at a time. I hope you feel better real soon, there's nothing worse than having lots of committments when you're feeling lousy and all you want to do is crawl back into bed.

♥ ♥ ♥


----------



## Wombatnomore

Knit crazy said:


> Ladies, our Austaliam WombNoMore Troll likes to create an argument where it doesn't exist. Kerry and Obama are both fools. Bringing Taylor, whose music is great but his song just underscored the lack of friendship our leaders have for anyone fighting Muslim extremism. It doesn't matter when the insult was reported. It happened, and it just under scores that Obama is ham-handed at diplomacy, democracy, and defense of America.


See, this is what you do KC, I responded to Gerslay about a news story concerning Kerry attempting to hug someone in France and there you go, waffling on about Obama.

Some of you have no issue dropping into 'heating up' so get used to some of us dropping in to d&p.


----------



## Wombatnomore

Gerslay said:


> Yesterday isn't a week ago. You blew it...as usual!


I didn't say yesterday. It's old news. You blew it...as usual.


----------



## Gerslay

Wombatnomore said:


> I didn't say yesterday. It's old news. You blew it...as usual.


Wombat Dahlin'...you can't be 'ahead' of when an event actually took place. My post took place in Paris Friday January 16th. Yesterday!

Pay attention to the details!


----------



## Lukelucy

Gerslay said:


> Oh dear...you do have a lot on your plate right now don't you? Good idea to take it one step at a time. I hope you feel better real soon, there's nothing worse than having lots of committments when you're feeling lousy and all you want to do is crawl back into bed.
> 
> ♥ ♥ ♥


Yes, Gerslay. Husband is packing thing and I am cooking for company. I certainly cannot focus on packing. Do not understand how he can at this time!


----------



## Gerslay

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, Gerslay. Husband is packing thing and I am cooking for company. I certainly cannot focus on packing. Do not understand how he can at this time!


I love packing up and moving. If I were closer, I'd come by to help.

What are you cooking?


----------



## Knit crazy

WombNoMore Troll is confused about Cause and Effect. 

The Cause: Obama caused the embarrassment Kerry implemented by not attending a march of world leaders in sympathy with fighting Islamic terrorism in Paris. Watching sports was more important. 

Kerry contributed by not attending on America's behalf, probably at Obama's request. He was in the neighborhood, but chose to return to America immediately after attending another meeting. Other leaders attending that meeting did attend the march. 

The Effect: Had Kerry not been so feckless, America would have been represented. There are no redo's for stupid leaders making poor decisions. Hugs, songs, parties, and pats on the back of the French are just sops to make them think America cares. America does care about showing unity to friends, but Obama and Kerry care only about their own agenda. That agenda isn't America or our friends. It's themselves. The effect is American's once again ashamed of Obama and Kerry. 

Obama can fix this leadership desert he created. He can resign and America would be better for it.


----------



## Jokim

west coast kitty said:


> Most of them come out in the early morning and at dusk going into the evening. Once in a while they come out during the day, I think it depends how hungry they are. Dennis definitely has something wrong with him, he was the runt of a 4 kit litter - don't know if he had brain damage or fell out of a tree or something else. He's still quite small, doesn't see well and isn't well coordinated. Even the cats aren't afraid of him.


Funny! Must be nice to be so well acquainted with the local fauna. Do they ever come to you mooching food? We have deer coming all the time, but I have been warned not to get too close to the males in the fall. They might charge at me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

bonbf3 said:


> If we're off politics, just let me know. However, since I don't know yet - did you see Kerry and James Taylor having a love-fest with France?
> 
> Kerry went to give them his sympathies (a week late and a dollar short), and he brought James Taylor with him to - I'm not kidding - sing a folk song. He sang "You've Got a Friend." In France. From us. One of the lines says, "Call me - I'll be there." :shock:
> 
> Surely this was a Saturday Night Live skit!
> 
> No - really.
> How ridiculous! Sounds like an SNL skit.
> It reminded me of a song from the 60s/70s poking fun at protest songs. Here's a link. Try to stick it out until the last three words. By the way, Tom Lehrer, who wrote and sang it, wrote a lot of songs that are still pertinent today. They were NOT PC but funny and sadly, still relevant. Here's the one about the "Folk Song Army" (the army that really doesn't want to fight - remind you of anyone?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and if you have trouble, try it without the s:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: funny bunch; copy posts from here or comment on them and then claim to be annoyed when they get an answer :roll: Bring up old posts from months ago whenever they please, but make rude comments if anyone else does it. Are constantly rude and obnoxious but are quick to cry if they are called on it or given the same back.


Kinda like the bottomless pit. :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Agreed Where does the line get drawn? - Hindus don't eat beef, vegetarians don't eat meat. Can Dick and Jane still play in the park together? Can families wear bathing suits at the beach? Contrived plots don't usually make for a good read at any age.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3

Gerslay said:


> What a day was yesterday...
> 
> I finally got the permanent crown on one of my front teeth. Its beautiful! I love my dentist...she's an artist and a perfectionist always making sure that everything is just right...color, shape, fit, bite, etc.
> 
> Then I ran some quick errands and rushed home to get ready to go out for dinner at the Copper River. I had crab stuffed tilapia with lobster sauce, creamed spinach, and a caesar salad. It was as good as it sounds and half of it came home for lunch today!
> 
> Finally, and the highlight of the day, we went to see The Collingsworth Family. If you don't know them, they're a mom and dad and four grown children...the top gospel singer-songwriter family group in the country....maybe in the world. Kim, the wife and mother, is an accomplished pianist who was been playing piano since she was 3 when she sat down and played an entire piece that she'd just heard her big sister play. She rocked the house!
> 
> It was a blessing. Don't miss them if they're performing near you. GG...they'll be in Knoxville tonight!
> 
> Here's Kim "How Great Thou Art" >>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a great day. I went to your link - Kim is amazing on the piano. Brilliant! Are they all siblings?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> I don't comment on your internal politics, but on an international level, Obama and his administration have given Canada the proverbial finger several times over the last few years. but this hit a new low in diplomacy and was truly embarrassing


Well why would he leave Canada out of his disrespect? Just consider yourself one of the crowd.


----------



## bonbf3

Gerslay said:


> I remember that too...wasn't that fun?
> 
> Glad to see your happy afghan posting again, Bon!
> 
> ♥


Thanks, Gerslay! I'm glad you're dental work is over and was so successful. I'll have that adventure next week. Aaaargh!


----------



## Jokim

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: funny bunch; copy posts from here or comment on them and then claim to be annoyed when they get an answer :roll: Bring up old posts from months ago whenever they please, but make rude comments if anyone else does it. Are constantly rude and obnoxious but are quick to cry if they are called on it or given the same back.


Like spoiled children, they demand attention, are no fun to be around and leave trouble in their wake.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

WendyBee said:


> Hooray I`m finally done with those hats at 2am!
> Now I can go to bed. G`night all ♥


GREAT hats . Now stop knitting for others and make yourself some socks so your feet will be warm.


----------



## Jokim

joeysomma said:


> Yarnie - remember this?
> 
> "Brand New Key"
> 
> I rode my bicycle past your window last night
> I roller skated to your door at daylight
> It almost seems like youre avoiding me
> Im okay alone but youve got something I need
> 
> Well, Ive got a brand new pair of roller skates
> You got a brand new key
> I think that we should get together
> And try them on to see
> 
> Ive been lookin around awhile
> Youve got something for me
> Well, Ive got a brand new pair of roller skates
> You got a brand new key
> 
> I ride my bike, I roller skate, dont drive no car
> Dont go so fast but I go pretty far
> For somebody who dont drive, Ive been all around the world
> Some people say Ive done alright for a girl
> 
> I asked your mother if you were at home
> She said yes but that you werent alone
> It almost seems like youre avoiding me
> Im okay alone but youve got something I need
> 
> Well, Ive got a brand new pair of roller skates
> You got a brand new key
> I think that we should get together
> And try them on to see
> 
> Well, I got a brand new pair of roller skates
> Youve got a brand new key
> 
> http://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/katharinemcphee/brandnewkey.html
> 
> I never was able to roller skate. I wonder what you have in store for me.


I was reminded of the very same song when I read Yarnie's post. Thanks Joeys for posting this song! :thumbup:


----------



## Knit crazy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Kinda like the bottomless pit. :roll:


They are needy people. They are like a whiney 5-year-old with a potty mouth. The dialogue on their latest thread must have gotten boring, so they NEED to stir things up here. To GROW UP would require fortitude, but they prefer to act like spoiled children.


----------



## soloweygirl

Country Bumpkins said:


> I can't even imagine. I thank God you were ok and your family. I know that is something you will never forget. Gets me shivers to hear you speak of it. XX


Thanks CB. The worst was when the roof came off. I'll never forget that ripping sound. After the storm, so many building regulations were put into effect. At that time, Florida was in a building craze and corners were being cut every which way in order to meet the demand.

I was still in Florida when they had that spell of hurricane after hurricane in 2003 and 04. We were on the west coast and got hit by another. We suffered major water damage from the surge and lost everything again. It did serve as a major clean out.  After that I've kept purchases/stuff to a minimum. I found I didn't need or use over half of what I collected. It was shortly after that that I bought the camper. I figured that if another hurricane was predicted for the area, then I would just leave until it was over.


----------



## Jokim

west coast kitty said:


> Socks can be addictive Wendy, maybe next years' gifts?


Yes, they are addictive. I'm making my third pair and plan on giving it for Christmas or birthday. You can always have a pair on the needles and knit wherever and whenever you have a spare moment or two.


----------



## soloweygirl

Country Bumpkins said:


> Do you know the women that made the video?


I never met the women. I was there twice. It's not really convenient so kind of pushed it out of my mind. I didn't even notice the store until WCK mentioned it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Gerslay said:


> What a day was yesterday...
> 
> I finally got the permanent crown on one of my front teeth. Its beautiful! I love my dentist...she's an artist and a perfectionist always making sure that everything is just right...color, shape, fit, bite, etc.
> 
> Then I ran some quick errands and rushed home to get ready to go out for dinner at the Copper River. I had crab stuffed tilapia with lobster sauce, creamed spinach, and a caesar salad. It was as good as it sounds and half of it came home for lunch today!
> 
> Finally, and the highlight of the day, we went to see The Collingsworth Family. If you don't know them, they're a mom and dad and four grown children...the top gospel singer-songwriter family group in the country....maybe in the world. Kim, the wife and mother, is an accomplished pianist who was been playing piano since she was 3 when she sat down and played an entire piece that she'd just heard her big sister play. She rocked the house!
> 
> It was a blessing. Don't miss them if they're performing near you. GG...they'll be in Knoxville tonight!
> 
> Here's Kim "How Great Thou Art" >>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was wonderful! I have never heard of them before. You really had a blessed day yesterday. :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy

Gerslay said:


> I love packing up and moving. If I were closer, I'd come by to help.
> 
> What are you cooking?


Sirloin, green beans, rosemary/garlic potatoes, popovers, cherry pie (homemade and I picked the cherries this summer.


----------



## bonbf3

Wombatnomore said:


> See, this is what you do KC, I responded to Gerslay about a news story concerning Kerry attempting to hug someone in France and there you go, waffling on about Obama.
> 
> Some of you have no issue dropping into 'heating up' so get used to some of us dropping in to d&p.


Sorry, Wombat. The Kerry/Taylor musical tour was yesterday, Friday, January 16. You could not have read about it a week ago. Did you make a mistake or just make it up? I'd be kind of surprised if you just made it up. For what reason? Anyway, here's the first paragraph from the Weekly Standard:

"U.S. Secretary of State John Kerry visited Paris Friday in what was billed as a show of solidarity with the French people after terrorists attacked last week. The former Massachusetts senator brought fellow Bay Stater and singer-songwriter James Taylor to sing a slightly off-key rendition of "You've Got a Friend" to a Parisian audience."


----------



## Jokim

WendyBee said:


> You just never know westy...watch this space. Next month I`ll be browsing the sock yarn aisle at the craft stores. And then I will be thinking about bed socks for me.Does one ball of sock yarn make one pair of socks, or just one single sock?
> 
> Hooray nearly finished with the other 1898 hat. I`m now in the decreasing stage. The only problem is...I spent so long watching my Brit soaps online tonight, I didn`t leave me any time to watch my other DVD I got from Netflix. Its the original 'A Farewell To Arms' from 1957 with Rock Hudson and Jennifer Jones..and it`s 2 and a half hours long!!!!
> Oh well, Saturday night for sure!!!


There are skeins of sock yarn advertised to make a pair from, but others you will have to gauge yourself. In Paton's Stretch sock yarn you will need 1-1/2 skeins to make 1 pair. 3 skeins will make 2 prs. A lot depends on how long the socks are, anklets or mid calf, or over the calf, all take diff. am't of yarn. They are so much fun to make, especially when you get the basics down to a science. Go for it, WendyBee, and have fun knitting socks! :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Knit crazy said:


> I plan to knit today. Yesterday, DH and I spent time each getting haircuts, then I did laundry and he did office work, then we took DD1 and her boyfriend to dinner before my grandson's basketball game. It was her birthday. So we had cake after the game. I might have knitted for a half hour yesterday, but today is my day to knit. I'd better. I am sitting surrounded by yarn I ordered and just received. It motivates me to get busy when I see the yarn I need to get busy on soon.


Did you finish your shawl? Hey new yarn.
I spent sometime yesterday unwinding a shawl. I didn't like the way it hung so I just ripped the whole thing out. Now for a new pattern . 
Today it is 65 so I am going outside to water my green house. Maybe I can finish my sock on the porch with my sunglasses on. :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Knit crazy said:


> Ladies, our Austaliam WombNoMore Troll likes to create an argument where it doesn't exist. Kerry and Obama are both fools. Bringing Taylor, whose music is great but his song just underscored the lack of friendship our leaders have for anyone fighting Muslim extremism. It doesn't matter when the insult was reported. It happened, and it just under scores that Obama is ham-handed at diplomacy, democracy, and defense of America.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Wombatnomore said:


> See, this is what you do KC, I responded to Gerslay about a news story concerning Kerry attempting to hug someone in France and there you go, waffling on about Obama.
> 
> Some of you have no issue dropping into 'heating up' so get used to some of us dropping in to d&p.


All you have to do is unwatch. :shock:


----------



## Jokim

WendyBee said:


> Hooray I`m finally done with those hats at 2am!
> Now I can go to bed. G`night all ♥


Beautiful hats, WendyBee! You deserve a full night's sleep after finishing them! :thumbup: ♥


----------



## soloweygirl

bonbf3 said:


> If we're off politics, just let me know. However, since I don't know yet - did you see Kerry and James Taylor having a love-fest with France?
> 
> Kerry went to give them his sympathies (a week late and a dollar short), and he brought James Taylor with him to - I'm not kidding - sing a folk song. He sang "You've Got a Friend." In France. From us. One of the lines says, "Call me - I'll be there." :shock:
> 
> Surely this was a Saturday Night Live skit!
> 
> No - really.
> 
> It reminded me of a song from the 60s/70s poking fun at protest songs. Here's a link. Try to stick it out until the last three words. By the way, Tom Lehrer, who wrote and sang it, wrote a lot of songs that are still pertinent today. They were NOT PC but funny and sadly, still relevant. Here's the one about the "Folk Song Army" (the army that really doesn't want to fight - remind you of anyone?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and if you have trouble, try it without the s:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It makes me wonder what was going through Kerry's mind. I also wonder what the French were thinking, although I can imagine this a lot easier.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, Gerslay. Husband is packing thing and I am cooking for company. I certainly cannot focus on packing. Do not understand how he can at this time!


LL this is what I have been doing lately and it has helped me. Just focus on what you have to do right now. Tomorrow will take care of itself. You will load yourself down with all of it. Take one day at a time.XX 
Feel better.


----------



## soloweygirl

west coast kitty said:


> After going through that, there probably isn't much that frightens you anymore. So glad you and family came through.


Thanks WCK. Spiders and snakes still manage to scare the beejeebees (sp) out of me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Knit crazy said:


> They are needy people. They are like a whiney 5-year-old with a potty mouth. The dialogue on their latest thread must have gotten boring, so they NEED to stir things up here. To GROW UP would require fortitude, but they prefer to act like spoiled children.


I know heavy to carry about. :shock: :roll:


----------



## Jokim

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, Gerslay. Husband is packing thing and I am cooking for company. I certainly cannot focus on packing. Do not understand how he can at this time!


LL, you have a good idea about packing full bore once company leaves. How can you pack when your company will be staying with you? I certainly wouldn't be able to focus on anything but my company.


----------



## bonbf3

Country Bumpkins said:


> LL this is what I have been doing lately and it has helped me. Just focus on what you have to do right now. Tomorrow will take care of itself. You will load yourself down with all of it. Take one day at a time.XX
> Feel better.


Good advice, CB. I need to do that, too. Sometimes it's all overwhelming.


----------



## Jokim

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: funny bunch; copy posts from here or comment on them and then claim to be annoyed when they get an answer :roll: Bring up old posts from months ago whenever they please, but make rude comments if anyone else does it. Are constantly rude and obnoxious but are quick to cry if they are called on it or given the same back.


It is bottomless! :thumbdown:


----------



## bonbf3

Lukelucy said:


> Sirloin, green beans, rosemary/garlic potatoes, popovers, cherry pie (homemade and I picked the cherries this summer.


That sounds delicious!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

soloweygirl said:


> Thanks CB. The worst was when the roof came off. I'll never forget that ripping sound. After the storm, so many building regulations were put into effect. At that time, Florida was in a building craze and corners were being cut every which way in order to meet the demand.
> 
> I was still in Florida when they had that spell of hurricane after hurricane in 2003 and 04. We were on the west coast and got hit by another. We suffered major water damage from the surge and lost everything again. It did serve as a major clean out.  After that I've kept purchases/stuff to a minimum. I found I didn't need or use over half of what I collected. It was shortly after that that I bought the camper. I figured that if another hurricane was predicted for the area, then I would just leave until it was over.


Were you able to sell your land. I know in Florida when a hurricane comes they just rebuild. 
When my son got married we left the next day. A tornado had came thru Destin the year before where we stayed on vacation. The highway had been ripped up. We saw pictures of our condo with sand up to the second floor. Went we stayed there there was no carpet or flooring still on the bottom floor. It don't remember the name of the hurricane. It was in 95 or 96 can't remember the year my kids got married. It is strange to see all of the landscape changed when we when. It has blown away most of our favorite restaurants too.


----------



## Jokim

soloweygirl said:


> Thanks CB. The worst was when the roof came off. I'll never forget that ripping sound. After the storm, so many building regulations were put into effect. At that time, Florida was in a building craze and corners were being cut every which way in order to meet the demand.
> 
> I was still in Florida when they had that spell of hurricane after hurricane in 2003 and 04. We were on the west coast and got hit by another. We suffered major water damage from the surge and lost everything again. It did serve as a major clean out.  After that I've kept purchases/stuff to a minimum. I found I didn't need or use over half of what I collected. It was shortly after that that I bought the camper. I figured that if another hurricane was predicted for the area, then I would just leave until it was over.


It gives you certain freedom, doesn't it Solo? :thumbup:


----------



## Gerslay

Lukelucy said:


> Sirloin, green beans, rosemary/garlic potatoes, popovers, cherry pie (homemade and I picked the cherries this summer.


Sounds like a perfect meal for company. I'm sure everyone will enjoy it...especially the pie!


----------



## Jokim

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did you finish your shawl? Hey new yarn.
> I spent sometime yesterday unwinding a shawl. I didn't like the way it hung so I just ripped the whole thing out. Now for a new pattern .
> Today it is 65 so I am going outside to water my green house. Maybe I can finish my sock on the porch with my sunglasses on. :-D


65?! A veritable heatwave by our standards. It was 6 here this morning!


----------



## Jokim

Country Bumpkins said:


> All you have to do is unwatch. :shock:


 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim

Country Bumpkins said:


> LL this is what I have been doing lately and it has helped me. Just focus on what you have to do right now. Tomorrow will take care of itself. You will load yourself down with all of it. Take one day at a time.XX
> Feel better.


Great advice, CB!♥


----------



## bonbf3

Jokim said:


> 65?! A veritable heatwave by our standards. It was 6 here this morning!


It was 30 in GA, but CB's weather always comes my way. Thanks, CB!


----------



## soloweygirl

Knit crazy said:


> WombNoMore Troll is confused about Cause and Effect.
> 
> The Cause: Obama caused the embarrassment Kerry implemented by not attending a march of world leaders in sympathy with fighting Islamic terrorism in Paris. Watching sports was more important.
> 
> Kerry contributed by not attending on America's behalf, probably at Obama's request. He was in the neighborhood, but chose to return to America immediately after attending another meeting. Other leaders attending that meeting did attend the march.
> 
> The Effect: Had Kerry not been so feckless, America would have been represented. There are no redo's for stupid leaders making poor decisions. Hugs, songs, parties, and pats on the back of the French are just sops to make them think America cares. America does care about showing unity to friends, but Obama and Kerry care only about their own agenda. That agenda isn't America or our friends. It's themselves. The effect is American's once again ashamed of Obama and Kerry.
> 
> Obama can fix this leadership desert he created. He can resign and America would be better for it.


I think you are mixing up Kerry and Holder. Holder was in Paris, Kerry was in India at the time of the march. Kerry could have taken time out from that meeting and flown to Paris to show support and participate, but was probably also told not to go.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> LL this is what I have been doing lately and it has helped me. Just focus on what you have to do right now. Tomorrow will take care of itself. You will load yourself down with all of it. Take one day at a time.XX
> Feel better.


Thank you, CB. I will do that. I appreciate you very much.


----------



## Lukelucy

Jokim said:


> LL, you have a good idea about packing full bore once company leaves. How can you pack when your company will be staying with you? I certainly wouldn't be able to focus on anything but my company.


Right. I think I have mostly everything done for tonights dinner. They are staying until Monday (or longer). I'll have a few glasses of wine and I will be fine.


----------



## Lukelucy

bonbf3 said:


> That sounds delicious!


I learned to take large baking potatoes and cut them lengthwise into wedges. Add olive oil, a little butter, salt, pepper, and rosemary. The length of the wedges looks nice on a plate.


----------



## Lukelucy

Gerslay said:


> Sounds like a perfect meal for company. I'm sure everyone will enjoy it...especially the pie!


Wish you all were here, too.


----------



## soloweygirl

Country Bumpkins said:


> Were you able to sell your land. I know in Florida when a hurricane comes they just rebuild.
> When my son got married we left the next day. A tornado had came thru Destin the year before where we stayed on vacation. The highway had been ripped up. We saw pictures of our condo with sand up to the second floor. Went we stayed there there was no carpet or flooring still on the bottom floor. It don't remember the name of the hurricane. It was in 95 or 96 can't remember the year my kids got married. It is strange to see all of the landscape changed when we when. It has blown away most of our favorite restaurants too.


I was able to sell the land without any problem. It was still a good area to live and there was no reason for developers not to do so again. They just had to start from scratch. I will say that it turned the insurance industry totally around. They managed to get by without paying big payouts for so long, Hurricane Andrew really through them for a loop.We were supposed to feel sorry for them - like that happened. :evil: :evil:


----------



## soloweygirl

Jokim said:


> It gives you certain freedom, doesn't it Solo? :thumbup:


It does, and I like it this way. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim

Lukelucy said:


> I learned to take large baking potatoes and cut them lengthwise into wedges. Add olive oil, a little butter, salt, pepper, and rosemary. The length of the wedges looks nice on a plate.


For how long do you bake these wedges? Sounds delicious, LL. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim

soloweygirl said:


> It does, and I like it this way. :thumbup: :thumbup:


We thought about a retirement camper, but after hearing my in-laws' story of when my MIL drove and FIL was stuck in the lav., we gave up on the idea and bought a home.


----------



## Knit crazy

soloweygirl said:


> I think you are mixing up Kerry and Holder. Holder was in Paris, Kerry was in India at the time of the march. Kerry could have taken time out from that meeting and flown to Paris to show support and participate, but was probably also told not to go.


That's right. Holder was in Paris, not Kerry. My mistake. It is Obama's job to pick someone to attend. So, once again, he's at fault. Wish he were someone different.


----------



## bonbf3

Lukelucy said:


> I learned to take large baking potatoes and cut them lengthwise into wedges. Add olive oil, a little butter, salt, pepper, and rosemary. The length of the wedges looks nice on a plate.


That sounds very nice. I like to make my food look good. DH thinks I'm crazy, but I know my way is the right way! :wink:


----------



## Knit crazy

Jokim said:


> We thought about a retirement camper, but after hearing my in-laws' story of when my MIL drove and FIL was stuck in the lav., we gave up on the idea and bought a home.


I have a former neighbor and friend whose husband bought an RV when they married about 7-8 years ago. It was a second marriage for both with her having been divorced for about 15 years and him being a widower. He was retired and she retired from teaching special education soon after the marriage. She moved to his home town, and they began traveling quite a bit. Her Facebook page tells of multiple breakdown of the RV. She thinks it was a lemon. Between the RV's second-hand price, gas prices, RV repair costs and their motel room costs during repairs, they have spent a fortune. But, they also have seen a lot of the country and spends most of the winter in Florida.


----------



## Jokim

Knit crazy said:


> I have a former neighbor and friend whose husband bought an RV when they married about 7-8 years ago. It was a second marriage for both with her having been divorced for about 15 years and him being a widower. He was retired and she retired from teaching special education soon after the marriage. She moved to his home town, and they began traveling quite a bit. Her Facebook page tells of multiple breakdown of the RV. She thinks it was a lemon. Between the RV's second-hand price, gas prices, RV repair costs and their motel room costs during repairs, they have spent a fortune. But, they also have seen a lot of the country and spends most of the winter in Florida.


Traveling the country is nice and exciting, but one way or another, it has its cost. At this point in my life, I like sleeping in a warm room. Tenting is in my past. DH and I both still like to take day trips or even overnight trips, when we can.


----------



## Lukelucy

Jokim said:


> For how long do you bake these wedges? Sounds delicious, LL. :thumbup:


I don't time them. I just cook them till they look good. The higher the temp the shorter the time. I give them high heat and then lower it depending on when I want to serve dinner. I usually make them for company, so it all depends on how the timing is going.


----------



## Lukelucy

bonbf3 said:


> That sounds very nice. I like to make my food look good. DH thinks I'm crazy, but I know my way is the right way! :wink:


Bon, you are right!


----------



## theyarnlady

Jokim said:


> Funny! Must be nice to be so well acquainted with the local fauna. Do they ever come to you mooching food? We have deer coming all the time, but I have been warned not to get too close to the males in the fall. They might charge at me.


Do you know how much they charge If more then $5.00 I would skip it. :shock: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady

bonbf3 said:


> It was 30 in GA, but CB's weather always comes my way. Thanks, CB!


Well it was 40 here today yeah heat wave.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> Kinda like the bottomless pit. :roll:


Sounds about right, complain no matter what is said.

Like a soap opera.


----------



## theyarnlady

soloweygirl said:


> Thanks WCK. Spiders and snakes still manage to scare the beejeebees (sp) out of me.


Ah my favorite spiders can't go near them with out going nuts. Son when home bought a fake one and when not looking drop it on me. I never screamed so load and that kid never knew his mother could run so fast. Didn't catch him but sure tried.

Snakes not so much grass snakes fine, but not others.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> All you have to do is unwatch. :shock:


Heating up is an open site. LOLL and Dp agreed not to come on either site for all of us. May want to take advice of Bratty Patty who said your side would agree to it. No mention of Heating up. That would be the same as when Joey started her site all were on there too, both sides.


----------



## theyarnlady

soloweygirl said:


> I was able to sell the land without any problem. It was still a good area to live and there was no reason for developers not to do so again. They just had to start from scratch. I will say that it turned the insurance industry totally around. They managed to get by without paying big payouts for so long, Hurricane Andrew really through them for a loop.We were supposed to feel sorry for them - like that happened. :evil: :evil:


Glad it turn out o.k. that none of you were hurt . Not very nice to sit through something like that I am sure.


----------



## theyarnlady

Had a great time talking with Joey. Wish it could have been longer. Had a chance to sit and talk for a bit. She gave me some Pike that came from Canada, yummy I love fish from fresh waters.

then said good bye left her with bags of yarn off to check cabin. had lunch coming home. Stop at grocery store to get two things. Cart was full at check out.

Know you have been through one bag Joey and do hope you have fun going through the rest. Get those knitting needles ready. Will keep you busy when not working.

So loved sharing time with you hope we can do it again and not wait as long as we did.


----------



## lovethelake

He is here.............................


----------



## Country Bumpkins

lovethelake said:


> He is here.............................


AWWWWWWWWWWww What is his name? So cute!
I see he is already getting his way. On top of the table. :lol:


----------



## Knit crazy

lovethelake said:


> He is here.............................


Oh, what a sweet little guy! He will steal your heart with a look.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Had a great time talking with Joey. Wish it could have been longer. Had a chance to sit and talk for a bit. She gave me some Pike that came from Canada, yummy I love fish from fresh waters.
> 
> then said good bye left her with bags of yarn off to check cabin. had lunch coming home. Stop at grocery store to get two things. Cart was full at check out.
> 
> Know you have been through one bag Joey and do hope you have fun going through the rest. Get those knitting needles ready. Will keep you busy when not working.
> 
> So loved sharing time with you hope we can do it again and not wait as long as we did.


Sounds like you had a nice visit with Joeys. Also a great day out. I can never go inside a grocery store with only 2 things.


----------



## Lukelucy

lovethelake said:


> He is here.............................


OMG. He is the cutest! Adorable. I want one now. What kind? Name? You are soooo lucky!


----------



## Knit crazy

I know what we can do to make up to France and other world leaders about Obama not showing at the March of leaders! Tell nations sweeping up terrorism suspects we'll take them, put them in Gitmo and squeeze them for intel. Oh, wait! Obama would release them immediately. That won't work. He'd rather screw them twice.


----------



## Lukelucy

Knit crazy said:


> I know what we can do to make up to France and other world leaders about Obama not showing at the March of leaders! Tell nations sweeping up terrorism suspects we'll take them, put them in Gitmo and squeeze them for intel. Oh, wait! Obama would release them immediately. That won't work. He'd rather screw them twice.


I can't wait till he is out of office. The fool...


----------



## lovethelake

Country Bumpkins said:


> AWWWWWWWWWWww What is his name? So cute!
> I see he is already getting his way. On top of the table. :lol:


Bandit

He was on the table because that was the only way to get him still long enough to take the pic. Come on darling, you know these guys can't sit still and he is only 8 weeks old.


----------



## theyarnlady

lovethelake said:


> He is here.............................


Oh he is so sweet puppy breath. 
How are the older dogs handle a new one in their home?


----------



## theyarnlady

Knit crazy said:


> I know what we can do to make up to France and other world leaders about Obama not showing at the March of leaders! Tell nations sweeping up terrorism suspects we'll take them, put them in Gitmo and squeeze them for intel. Oh, wait! Obama would release them immediately. That won't work. He'd rather screw them twice.


sounds about right. Two of them have gone back to terrorist groups and one even started a new cell. Plus none of them should be tried in civil court. Military court was what should have happen.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

lovethelake said:


> Bandit
> 
> He was on the table because that was the only way to get him still long enough to take the pic. Come on darling, you know these guys can't sit still and he is only 8 weeks old.


I know they can't . They are like kids they are only still when they are sleeping.  I knew he looked like a 8 week old baby. Is Bandit a grizzle?


----------



## lovethelake

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know they can't . They are like kids they are only still when they are sleeping.  I knew he looked like a 8 week old baby. Is Bandit a grizzle?


Not that I can tell. Pretty solid black on his back.

My older guy is not thrilled. Had our first 'growl and mini smack down'. But he is still bugging him. I don't get it. 90 pound difference should mean something


----------



## Jokim

theyarnlady said:


> Do you know how much they charge If more then $5.00 I would skip it. :shock: :lol:


Your funny bone is showing, Yarnie! :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady

lovethelake said:


> Not that I can tell. Pretty solid black on his back.
> 
> My older guy is not thrilled. Had our first 'growl and mini smack down'. But he is still bugging him. I don't get it. 90 pound difference should mean something


Oh a smack down your to funny. But older one does have to let Bandit know who is in charge around there.


----------



## Jokim

theyarnlady said:


> Had a great time talking with Joey. Wish it could have been longer. Had a chance to sit and talk for a bit. She gave me some Pike that came from Canada, yummy I love fish from fresh waters.
> 
> then said good bye left her with bags of yarn off to check cabin. had lunch coming home. Stop at grocery store to get two things. Cart was full at check out.
> 
> Know you have been through one bag Joey and do hope you have fun going through the rest. Get those knitting needles ready. Will keep you busy when not working.
> 
> So loved sharing time with you hope we can do it again and not wait as long as we did.


Sounds like such a lovely time spent with Joeys, Yarnie. Wish we could all visit each other in a similar way.


----------



## Jokim

lovethelake said:


> He is here.............................


I'm in love! :XD:  
Those eyes are captivating! Would you consider sharing him part time? ;-) 
Beautiful puppy and looks very intelligent.


----------



## west coast kitty

Gerslay said:


> What a day was yesterday...
> 
> I finally got the permanent crown on one of my front teeth. Its beautiful! I love my dentist...she's an artist and a perfectionist always making sure that everything is just right...color, shape, fit, bite, etc.
> 
> Then I ran some quick errands and rushed home to get ready to go out for dinner at the Copper River. I had crab stuffed tilapia with lobster sauce, creamed spinach, and a caesar salad. It was as good as it sounds and half of it came home for lunch today!
> 
> Finally, and the highlight of the day, we went to see The Collingsworth Family. If you don't know them, they're a mom and dad and four grown children...the top gospel singer-songwriter family group in the country....maybe in the world. Kim, the wife and mother, is an accomplished pianist who was been playing piano since she was 3 when she sat down and played an entire piece that she'd just heard her big sister play. She rocked the house!
> 
> It was a blessing. Don't miss them if they're performing near you. GG...they'll be in Knoxville tonight!
> 
> Here's Kim "How Great Thou Art" >>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A perfect day! I hadn't heard of the Collingworths before, thanks for the link. Listened to some of their other music too.


----------



## west coast kitty

Gerslay said:


> Wombat Dahlin'...you can't be 'ahead' of when an event actually took place. My post took place in Paris Friday January 16th. Yesterday!
> 
> Pay attention to the details!


She and some of her brethren seem to live in their own alternate universe -- time, history, facts are all shifted to suit whatever they want it to be.


----------



## west coast kitty

Jokim said:


> Funny! Must be nice to be so well acquainted with the local fauna. Do they ever come to you mooching food? We have deer coming all the time, but I have been warned not to get too close to the males in the fall. They might charge at me.


I know the males must be about since the does have fawns every spring, but I've never seen one on our property.


----------



## WendyBee

Welcome to your new home and D&P Bandit....what a cutie pie.
He is well named because he has stolen all our hearts already. &#9829;


----------



## Jokim

west coast kitty said:


> She and some of her brethren seem to live in their own alternate universe -- time, history, facts are all shifted to suit whatever they want it to be.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim

WendyBee said:


> Welcome to your new home and D&P Bandit....what a cutie pie.
> He is well named because he has stolen all our hearts already. ♥


He certainly has mine! :thumbup: :XD: :wink:


----------



## west coast kitty

soloweygirl said:


> Thanks WCK. Spiders and snakes still manage to scare the beejeebees (sp) out of me.


But now you have the dogs to protect you!


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Ah my favorite spiders can't go near them with out going nuts. Son when home bought a fake one and when not looking drop it on me. I never screamed so load and that kid never knew his mother could run so fast. Didn't catch him but sure tried.
> 
> Snakes not so much grass snakes fine, but not others.


We have water and grass snakes but they aren't dangerous so they don't worry me. Most of our spiders aren't dangerous either - except for a few brown recluse spiders.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Had a great time talking with Joey. Wish it could have been longer. Had a chance to sit and talk for a bit. She gave me some Pike that came from Canada, yummy I love fish from fresh waters.
> 
> then said good bye left her with bags of yarn off to check cabin. had lunch coming home. Stop at grocery store to get two things. Cart was full at check out.
> 
> Know you have been through one bag Joey and do hope you have fun going through the rest. Get those knitting needles ready. Will keep you busy when not working.
> 
> So loved sharing time with you hope we can do it again and not wait as long as we did.


Sounds like a great day for you and Joey! Would be so nice for all of us to meet.


----------



## west coast kitty

lovethelake said:


> He is here.............................


He is just sooooo cute! Love those eyes and the turn of his head.


----------



## Wombatnomore

Gerslay said:


> Wombat Dahlin'...you can't be 'ahead' of when an event actually took place. My post took place in Paris Friday January 16th. Yesterday!
> 
> Pay attention to the details!


Oh lighten up Gerslay. You've lost your je ne sais pas!


----------



## Wombatnomore

joeysomma said:


> What you said was "That news is like a week old. Modernize!" So weeks in Australia are only 2 days long? Or, you read it before it happened?


So literal aren't you? Poor joey.


----------



## Wombatnomore

Knit crazy said:


> WombNoMore Troll is confused about Cause and Effect.
> 
> The Cause: Obama caused the embarrassment Kerry implemented by not attending a march of world leaders in sympathy with fighting Islamic terrorism in Paris. Watching sports was more important.
> 
> Kerry contributed by not attending on America's behalf, probably at Obama's request. He was in the neighborhood, but chose to return to America immediately after attending another meeting. Other leaders attending that meeting did attend the march.
> 
> The Effect: Had Kerry not been so feckless, America would have been represented. There are no redo's for stupid leaders making poor decisions. Hugs, songs, parties, and pats on the back of the French are just sops to make them think America cares. America does care about showing unity to friends, but Obama and Kerry care only about their own agenda. That agenda isn't America or our friends. It's themselves. The effect is American's once again ashamed of Obama and Kerry.
> 
> Obama can fix this leadership desert he created. He can resign and America would be better for it.


Your talking to the hand because the face isn't listening!


----------



## theyarnlady

Yes it was a grand day to spend time with Joey. She has not said to much on here about yarn but she told me she loves it and that is important to me. Love to share things with people who are caring and giving don't we all.


----------



## bonbf3

soloweygirl said:


> I was able to sell the land without any problem. It was still a good area to live and there was no reason for developers not to do so again. They just had to start from scratch. I will say that it turned the insurance industry totally around. They managed to get by without paying big payouts for so long, Hurricane Andrew really through them for a loop.We were supposed to feel sorry for them - like that happened. :evil: :evil:


My cousin was there for Andrew. She said they woke up every morning for months to the sound of chain saws. I thought it was interesting that people said it was hard to get around because all the landmarks were gone. Just flat with roads. That must have been very strange.


----------



## west coast kitty

joeysomma said:


> We had two in our back yard this morning. To far away to see if they had antlers. Then I saw one to close and personal on my way to see Yarnie. Good thing my car had brakes. When we first moved here it was not unusual to see 12 or more at a time. Since the wolves were reintroduced in Wisconsin the deer herds have been reduced. They say there are twice as many, wolves, as the optimum number. Then some dumb Federal Judge decides to put them on the endangered species. Bad for the farmers, who have been loosing livestock. Now I'll get off my soap box.


I'm glad your car has good brakes too! Years ago a fawn ran out from the high grass beside the road right in front of me and I couldn't avoid it. It was killed, there was a lot of damage to the car, and I was terribly upset but not injured.

The local deer don't have many predators, we've had some dangerous dog packs. Further west there are cougars and there are a few wolves on the northern part of the Island.


----------



## bonbf3

soloweygirl said:


> It does, and I like it this way. :thumbup: :thumbup:


I'd like to try it. Right now I can't decide whether or not to get rid of all my counted cross stitch supplies. Will I ever use them? Decisions. I'm best at throwing things away when I'm really mad. Guess I'll have to look at the political scene - that should do it! :evil:


----------



## theyarnlady

Oh I just have to share this. I had such a wonderful baking experence the other day.

Decided to make my favorite cake. Have not made it in years. Boys always love it.

Cocoa mayonnaise cake with seven min. frosting. 

Got my little cook book out and was off and running. Might have been better if I ran.

So did all the mixing poured it into cake pan. did the finger test scoop a bit of it. Tasted bitter, as have not made it for a long time thought oh maybe I never notice it. 
so put it in oven and went aabout cleaning up got to my little cook book and look and new what I had done I forgot the sugar. Well it was only in oven for a bit so took it out and put back in bowl and added the sugar. Nay it didn't taste the same, but hey at least I am not baking for a fine resturant. Frosting was really good.I love seven min frosting.
So next week am making cocoa fudge. Yes I will report my sucess with this one too.
It is so nice to be so good at baking that everyone wonders what is in the cakes ect. you make or should I say wondering what is missing from the bake goods I make.


----------



## theyarnlady

I am on my last sleeve of the sweater. I think I will have it done before next Christmas.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Yes it was a grand day to spend time with Joey. She has not said to much on here about yarn but she told me she loves it and that is important to me. Love to share things with people who are caring and giving don't we all.


You and Joey are both very caring and generous :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3

Jokim said:


> Traveling the country is nice and exciting, but one way or another, it has its cost. At this point in my life, I like sleeping in a warm room. Tenting is in my past. DH and I both still like to take day trips or even overnight trips, when we can.


I used to like walking/hiking in the woods. I love the woods. I'm not sure how I"d do hiking, but I know I could walk a nice trail. I need to find a hiking buddy. DH is not interested.


----------



## theyarnlady

bonbf3 said:


> I'd like to try it. Right now I can't decide whether or not to get rid of all my counted cross stitch supplies. Will I ever use them? Decisions. I'm best at throwing things away when I'm really mad. Guess I'll have to look at the political scene - that should do it! :evil:


Oh that may cause you to empty the whole house. Best do it in small amounts meaning political of course.


----------



## bonbf3

Lukelucy said:


> Bon, you are right!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3

theyarnlady said:


> Do you know how much they charge If more then $5.00 I would skip it. :shock: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady

bonbf3 said:


> I used to like walking/hiking in the woods. I love the woods. I'm not sure how I"d do hiking, but I know I could walk a nice trail. I need to find a hiking buddy. DH is not interested.


Ill come with as long as you supply seat with rollers, and like to push not shove. :roll:


----------



## bonbf3

theyarnlady said:


> Ah my favorite spiders can't go near them with out going nuts. Son when home bought a fake one and when not looking drop it on me. I never screamed so load and that kid never knew his mother could run so fast. Didn't catch him but sure tried.
> 
> Snakes not so much grass snakes fine, but not others.


double post :roll:


----------



## bonbf3

theyarnlady said:


> Ah my favorite spiders can't go near them with out going nuts. Son when home bought a fake one and when not looking drop it on me. I never screamed so load and that kid never knew his mother could run so fast. Didn't catch him but sure tried.
> 
> Snakes not so much grass snakes fine, but not others.


They don't bother me much - as long as they're at the zoo. I'm much more squeamish now than I used to be. About two years ago, when I turned down the bed I saw a spider on my PILLOW! For the rest of the year, I checked under the pillow and between the sheets before getting into bed. What a drag that was.


----------



## bonbf3

theyarnlady said:


> Had a great time talking with Joey. Wish it could have been longer. Had a chance to sit and talk for a bit. She gave me some Pike that came from Canada, yummy I love fish from fresh waters.
> 
> then said good bye left her with bags of yarn off to check cabin. had lunch coming home. Stop at grocery store to get two things. Cart was full at check out.
> 
> Know you have been through one bag Joey and do hope you have fun going through the rest. Get those knitting needles ready. Will keep you busy when not working.
> 
> So loved sharing time with you hope we can do it again and not wait as long as we did.


So nice for both of you.


----------



## bonbf3

lovethelake said:


> He is here.............................


Oh, my gosh - he's adorable! Look at that expression. Congratulations!


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I just have to share this. I had such a wonderful baking experence the other day.
> 
> Decided to make my favorite cake. Have not made it in years. Boys always love it.
> 
> Cocoa mayonnaise cake with seven min. frosting.
> 
> Got my little cook book out and was off and running. Might have been better if I ran.
> 
> So did all the mixing poured it into cake pan. did the finger test scoop a bit of it. Tasted bitter, as have not made it for a long time thought oh maybe I never notice it.
> so put it in oven and went aabout cleaning up got to my little cook book and look and new what I had done I forgot the sugar. Well it was only in oven for a bit so took it out and put back in bowl and added the sugar. Nay it didn't taste the same, but hey at least I am not baking for a fine resturant. Frosting was really good.I love seven min frosting.
> So next week am making cocoa fudge. Yes I will report my sucess with this one too.
> It is so nice to be so good at baking that everyone wonders what is in the cakes ect. you make or should I say wondering what is missing from the bake goods I make.


 :lol: bet DH loved the cake anyway.


----------



## bonbf3

Knit crazy said:


> I know what we can do to make up to France and other world leaders about Obama not showing at the March of leaders! Tell nations sweeping up terrorism suspects we'll take them, put them in Gitmo and squeeze them for intel. Oh, wait! Obama would release them immediately. That won't work. He'd rather screw them twice.


Unless we're doing something secretly - and I hope we are - they're doing a far better job in other countries ferreting out and arresting terrorists.


----------



## bonbf3

lovethelake said:


> Bandit
> 
> He was on the table because that was the only way to get him still long enough to take the pic. Come on darling, you know these guys can't sit still and he is only 8 weeks old.


That's part of their charm. Sweet. I'm happy for you.


----------



## theyarnlady

Hi Bon so glad to be on with you. It has been a while.

Hey WCK glad you are here too.

Joey has probably given up we won't see her until the last bag of yarn has been gone through so that should keep her busy for a couple of weeks between working and yarning.

Glad she didn't hit the deer either. There are so many up there. 
We use to have four or five of them that would cross the road and go into other woods to get to corn fields on this side of road. Love to see them with their fawns, then would just keep saying watch for cars as the road out side of house is very busy.
Had a fox here a couple of years ago. Husband did not believe me when I told him I saw a fox cross the road. Well he believed me when that same fox caming walking down the sidewalk. It was strange as he just keep going and cross the street at neighbors house and disappear around the side of house. Then neighbor didn't believe husband until he saw the fox too. It was neat, never saw it again after that.


----------



## bonbf3

WendyBee said:


> Welcome to your new home and D&P Bandit....what a cutie pie.
> He is well named because he has stolen all our hearts already. ♥


So right, WendyBee!


----------



## bonbf3

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I just have to share this. I had such a wonderful baking experence the other day.
> 
> Decided to make my favorite cake. Have not made it in years. Boys always love it.
> 
> Cocoa mayonnaise cake with seven min. frosting.
> 
> Got my little cook book out and was off and running. Might have been better if I ran.
> 
> So did all the mixing poured it into cake pan. did the finger test scoop a bit of it. Tasted bitter, as have not made it for a long time thought oh maybe I never notice it.
> so put it in oven and went aabout cleaning up got to my little cook book and look and new what I had done I forgot the sugar. Well it was only in oven for a bit so took it out and put back in bowl and added the sugar. Nay it didn't taste the same, but hey at least I am not baking for a fine resturant. Frosting was really good.I love seven min frosting.
> So next week am making cocoa fudge. Yes I will report my sucess with this one too.
> It is so nice to be so good at baking that everyone wonders what is in the cakes ect. you make or should I say wondering what is missing from the bake goods I make.


I'm glad you caught it before it started to bake. I could go for a piece of cake right now.


----------



## bonbf3

theyarnlady said:


> Oh that may cause you to empty the whole house. Best do it in small amounts meaning political of course.


You're right. I can get on a rampage when I have to. Scary, huh?


----------



## bonbf3

theyarnlady said:


> Ill come with as long as you supply seat with rollers, and like to push not shove. :roll:


You're on!


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Hi Bon so glad to be on with you. It has been a while.
> 
> Hey WCK glad you are here too.
> 
> Joey has probably given up we won't see her until the last bag of yarn has been gone through so that should keep her busy for a couple of weeks between working and yarning.
> 
> Glad she didn't hit the deer either. There are so many up there.
> We use to have four or five of them that would cross the road and go into other woods to get to corn fields on this side of road. Love to see them with their fawns, then would just keep saying watch for cars as the road out side of house is very busy.
> Had a fox here a couple of years ago. Husband did not believe me when I told him I saw a fox cross the road. Well he believed me when that same fox caming walking down the sidewalk. It was strange as he just keep going and cross the street at neighbors house and disappear around the side of house. Then neighbor didn't believe husband until he saw the fox too. It was neat, never saw it again after that.


Maybe your chicks attracted the fox but too many people scared him off. The cougars don't seem to cross the highway so we haven't seen them nearby but we've had bears several times. A few years ago one of them got into the neighbour's sheep and mutilated or killed most of them. The municipality set up a bear trap between our properties, but the bear moved on. There have also been quite a few attacks from dog packs, especially on and near the reserve.


----------



## bonbf3

theyarnlady said:


> Hi Bon so glad to be on with you. It has been a while.
> 
> Hey WCK glad you are here too.
> 
> Joey has probably given up we won't see her until the last bag of yarn has been gone through so that should keep her busy for a couple of weeks between working and yarning.
> 
> Glad she didn't hit the deer either. There are so many up there.
> We use to have four or five of them that would cross the road and go into other woods to get to corn fields on this side of road. Love to see them with their fawns, then would just keep saying watch for cars as the road out side of house is very busy.
> Had a fox here a couple of years ago. Husband did not believe me when I told him I saw a fox cross the road. Well he believed me when that same fox caming walking down the sidewalk. It was strange as he just keep going and cross the street at neighbors house and disappear around the side of house. Then neighbor didn't believe husband until he saw the fox too. It was neat, never saw it again after that.


We saw two deer behind our house just last week. It's quite a treat to see them. They didn't stay long.


----------



## bonbf3

theyarnlady said:


> Hi Bon so glad to be on with you. It has been a while.
> 
> Hey WCK glad you are here too.
> 
> Joey has probably given up we won't see her until the last bag of yarn has been gone through so that should keep her busy for a couple of weeks between working and yarning.
> 
> Glad she didn't hit the deer either. There are so many up there.
> We use to have four or five of them that would cross the road and go into other woods to get to corn fields on this side of road. Love to see them with their fawns, then would just keep saying watch for cars as the road out side of house is very busy.
> Had a fox here a couple of years ago. Husband did not believe me when I told him I saw a fox cross the road. Well he believed me when that same fox caming walking down the sidewalk. It was strange as he just keep going and cross the street at neighbors house and disappear around the side of house. Then neighbor didn't believe husband until he saw the fox too. It was neat, never saw it again after that.


Thanks, Yarnie - it's good to be back.


----------



## bonbf3

west coast kitty said:


> Maybe your chicks attracted the fox but too many people scared him off. The cougars don't seem to cross the highway so we haven't seen them nearby but we've had bears several times. A few years ago one of them got into the neighbour's sheep and mutilated or killed most of them. The municipality set up a bear trap between our properties, but the bear moved on. There have also been quite a few attacks from dog packs, especially on and near the reserve.


I'll admit it - I'd be scared of all of those. City kid here.


----------



## bonbf3

Good night, all. Sweet dreams.


----------



## west coast kitty

bonbf3 said:


> You're right. I can get on a rampage when I have to. Scary, huh?


Should I mention the number of people coming into the store to buy needles because they gave theirs away when they thought they wouldn't knit or crochet anymore?

I still have some cross stitch and crewel on the top shelf closet, but I'm not sure if I'll ever get back into it either :roll:


----------



## west coast kitty

bonbf3 said:


> Good night, all. Sweet dreams.


Night Bonnie, sleep well.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: bet DH loved the cake anyway.


want to bet nope he had a couple of peices just to be kind to me. Poor thing had to look for something else to eat.


----------



## theyarnlady

bonbf3 said:


> Good night, all. Sweet dreams.


night Bon sweet dreams and God bless.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Should I mention the number of people coming into the store to buy needles because they gave theirs away when they thought they wouldn't knit or crochet anymore?
> 
> I still have some cross stitch and crewel on the top shelf closet, but I'm not sure if I'll ever get back into it either :roll:


But you do know if you give it away you'll all of asudden decide to try it again.

I can't find my button box either. I hate this moved everything out of this room and can't find that darn thing. 
I found my marbles though and they were not in this room to begin with. Lovely old marbles in my blue mason jar. I gathered them all together and put them in there a couple of years back so I would not lose them. I am short of marbles in the brain so glad I can replace at will.
I also found when looking for buttons my old thread spools the antique ones with silk thread. When I would carve santa faces on wooden spools. People kept giving me the old spools. I found some that were old and had the silk thread still on them. They are very old so I put them in my old antique mason jar. Have them on the shelf in here now along with marbles that my husband wants. 
Still don't know where button box is.


----------



## theyarnlady

Off now to WCK hope you have a nice evening and a good nights sleep.

God Bless you.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Maybe your chicks attracted the fox but too many people scared him off. The cougars don't seem to cross the highway so we haven't seen them nearby but we've had bears several times. A few years ago one of them got into the neighbour's sheep and mutilated or killed most of them. The municipality set up a bear trap between our properties, but the bear moved on. There have also been quite a few attacks from dog packs, especially on and near the reserve.


Just saw this and had to reply I am glad we don't havae bears at least in this town some in others. Poor sheep that paints such a sad picture.


----------



## bonbf3

west coast kitty said:


> Should I mention the number of people coming into the store to buy needles because they gave theirs away when they thought they wouldn't knit or crochet anymore?
> 
> I still have some cross stitch and crewel on the top shelf closet, but I'm not sure if I'll ever get back into it either :roll:


It's harder to see it now for me. Oops - I'd better get to bed. Good night again.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> But you do know if you give it away you'll all of asudden decide to try it again.
> 
> I can't find my button box either. I hate this moved everything out of this room and can't find that darn thing.
> I found my marbles though and they were not in this room to begin with. Lovely old marbles in my blue mason jar. I gathered them all together and put them in there a couple of years back so I would not lose them. I am short of marbles in the brain so glad I can replace at will.
> I also found when looking for buttons my old thread spools the antique ones with silk thread. When I would carve santa faces on wooden spools. People kept giving me the old spools. I found some that were old and had the silk thread still on them. They are very old so I put them in my old antique mason jar. Have them on the shelf in here now along with marbles that my husband wants.
> Still don't know where button box is.


Your spools are a treasure Yarnie! My Dad used to put nails in the wooden spools for me to make miles of I-cord. He also had some bigger spools that had fine gauge wire and he put 8 or 10 nails in them.

Do you still have some of the santa carvings on the spools? Would love to see a pic. I'm sure your buttons will show up where you least expect them.


----------



## Knit crazy

Wombatnomore said:


> Oh lighten up Gerslay. You've lost your je ne sais pas!


No, you "Je ne sais pas." You meant something different I am sure because what you said made no sense.


----------



## Wombatnomore

Knit crazy said:


> No, you "Je ne sais pas." You meant something different I am sure because what you said made no sense.


And why on earth would you care?


----------



## Knit crazy

Wombatnomore said:


> And why on earth would you care?


You used French to appear smart. You aren't.


----------



## Gerslay

Knit crazy said:


> You used French to appear smart. You aren't.


She's too stubborn to admit she made a mistake so she's compounded it by making several more..."pas trop intelligent"


----------



## Gerslay

west coast kitty said:


> A perfect day! I hadn't heard of the Collingworths before, thanks for the link. Listened to some of their other music too.


I'm go glad you enjoyed them. I think they're great and I love the way their voices harmonize so beautifully when they sing acapella. Must be genetics!


----------



## Gerslay

lovethelake said:


> He is here.............................


Oh my gosh he's sooooo cute! I want one just like him. Does he have a brother or a sister?

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gerslay

Lukelucy said:


> I learned to take large baking potatoes and cut them lengthwise into wedges. Add olive oil, a little butter, salt, pepper, and rosemary. The length of the wedges looks nice on a plate.


We do the much the same thing: first we microwave the potato til its almost done, then we cut them in long wedges, brush on oil, season with S&P and then we grill them alongside the steaks! They are always delicious!

Nix on the rosemary!!!

:wink:


----------



## Gerslay

Jokim said:


> Traveling the country is nice and exciting, but one way or another, it has its cost. At this point in my life, I like sleeping in a warm room. Tenting is in my past. DH and I both still like to take day trips or even overnight trips, when we can.


Same here, our camping days are over. Give me a nice room, a good bed, a clean bathroom...I'll bring my own pillow and a WIP and I'm happy!


----------



## Gerslay

I love this! The signs over the church doors reads, "No Perfect People Allowed!"


----------



## bonbf3

west coast kitty said:


> Should I mention the number of people coming into the store to buy needles because they gave theirs away when they thought they wouldn't knit or crochet anymore?
> 
> I still have some cross stitch and crewel on the top shelf closet, but I'm not sure if I'll ever get back into it either :roll:


That's what I'm afraid of - that some day I'll have nothing to do and no money to buy stuff and all my goodies will have been given away. I have no reason to believe that will happen, but then sometimes I have no reason at all! :mrgreen:


----------



## bonbf3

joeysomma said:


> Yarnie - the least I can do is share some of my buttons. Most of my old buttons have the shanks on, I gave a good part of the others for a project with a youth group at church.
> 
> I will be sharing yarn with my knitting/crochet group. We meet the last Friday of the month.


Joeys, is that a church knitting group? I'd love to have or start a knitting group some time.


----------



## bonbf3

Gerslay said:


> She's too stubborn to admit she made a mistake so she's compounded it by making several more..."pas trop intelligent"


Je ne sais pas = I don't know. So if you lost your "I don't know," that means - you know!!!


----------



## bonbf3

Gerslay said:


> We do the much the same thing: first we microwave the potato til its almost done, then we cut them in long wedges, brush on oil, season with S&P and then we grill them alongside the steaks! They are always delicious!
> 
> Nix on the rosemary!!!
> 
> :wink:


I could eat some of that right now!


----------



## Lukelucy

Gerslay said:


> We do the much the same thing: first we microwave the potato til its almost done, then we cut them in long wedges, brush on oil, season with S&P and then we grill them alongside the steaks! They are always delicious!
> 
> Nix on the rosemary!!!
> 
> :wink:


They were delicious. I took the leftovers and had them for breakfast (cut up) with eggs.


----------



## Jokim

theyarnlady said:


> Yes it was a grand day to spend time with Joey. She has not said to much on here about yarn but she told me she loves it and that is important to me. Love to share things with people who are caring and giving don't we all.


 :thumbup: ♥♥♥


----------



## Jokim

bonbf3 said:


> My cousin was there for Andrew. She said they woke up every morning for months to the sound of chain saws. I thought it was interesting that people said it was hard to get around because all the landmarks were gone. Just flat with roads. That must have been very strange.


When one goes through a traumatic experience such as a tornado, hurricane, flood or a blizzard, one becomes gun-shy about it even at the first slightest hint of the horrifying event i.e., a snowflake, rain, high wind, etc.. I went through a very bad blizzard and for some years afterward I would have anxiety at the sight of a snowflake.


----------



## Jokim

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I just have to share this. I had such a wonderful baking experence the other day.
> 
> Decided to make my favorite cake. Have not made it in years. Boys always love it.
> 
> Cocoa mayonnaise cake with seven min. frosting.
> 
> Got my little cook book out and was off and running. Might have been better if I ran.
> 
> So did all the mixing poured it into cake pan. did the finger test scoop a bit of it. Tasted bitter, as have not made it for a long time thought oh maybe I never notice it.
> so put it in oven and went aabout cleaning up got to my little cook book and look and new what I had done I forgot the sugar. Well it was only in oven for a bit so took it out and put back in bowl and added the sugar. Nay it didn't taste the same, but hey at least I am not baking for a fine resturant. Frosting was really good.I love seven min frosting.
> So next week am making cocoa fudge. Yes I will report my sucess with this one too.
> It is so nice to be so good at baking that everyone wonders what is in the cakes ect. you make or should I say wondering what is missing from the bake goods I make.


We should form a club, Yarnie! I once made a peach pie without any sugar! Ended up putting a heavy sugar glaze on it to make it edible.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> She and some of her brethren seem to live in their own alternate universe -- time, history, facts are all shifted to suit whatever they want it to be.


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Jokim

theyarnlady said:


> I am on my last sleeve of the sweater. I think I will have it done before next Christmas.


Don't let anything stop you now! :XD:


----------



## Jokim

bonbf3 said:


> I used to like walking/hiking in the woods. I love the woods. I'm not sure how I"d do hiking, but I know I could walk a nice trail. I need to find a hiking buddy. DH is not interested.


In our younger days (20+yrs ago) DH and I did a lot of hiking, but unfortunately, we can't walk far these days. About a mile a day is the max now.


----------



## Jokim

theyarnlady said:


> Oh that may cause you to empty the whole house. Best do it in small amounts meaning political of course.


Good, sound advice, Yarnie.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

bonbf3 said:


> I used to like walking/hiking in the woods. I love the woods. I'm not sure how I"d do hiking, but I know I could walk a nice trail. I need to find a hiking buddy. DH is not interested.


I'll walk with you. I love walking or bike riding. We usually walk down our road on our land. If you walk it all the way and back it is almost a mile. I take the dogs because I am afraid of the deer. One blew at me one time from the trees. I ran all the way home. I am afraid to walk without the dogs because of the coyote. They chased JoJo out of the woods one time and I thought Jojo was going to run over my son that was walking with me. I haven't been walking since deer hunting has started because neighbors have been known to get on our land and hunt. I don't want to get shot so I don't walk during that time.


----------



## Jokim

west coast kitty said:


> Should I mention the number of people coming into the store to buy needles because they gave theirs away when they thought they wouldn't knit or crochet anymore?
> 
> I still have some cross stitch and crewel on the top shelf closet, but I'm not sure if I'll ever get back into it either :roll:


I'm hanging on to my cross stitch items, incl. embroidery thread, the whole color spectrum of DNC thread. I would like to get back to it again. Have a lot of Stoney Creek mags and patterns.


----------



## Jokim

Gerslay said:


> Same here, our camping days are over. Give me a nice room, a good bed, a clean bathroom...I'll bring my own pillow and a WIP and I'm happy!


 :thumbup: :wink: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Should I mention the number of people coming into the store to buy needles because they gave theirs away when they thought they wouldn't knit or crochet anymore?
> 
> I still have some cross stitch and crewel on the top shelf closet, but I'm not sure if I'll ever get back into it either :roll:


That is good for you. How are you enjoying the shorter hours? 
I haven't worked on cross stitch for awhile either. I always enjoy looking at the ornaments I made for Christmas . I know where all of my patterns are and thread. I have stuff I never had frames made for.


----------



## Jokim

bonbf3 said:


> Joeys, is that a church knitting group? I'd love to have or start a knitting group some time.


Is there a prayer shawl ministry group in your church Bonnie? I joined one in my church and we have a very nice time. Meet once every 2 months or so and rehash the latest parish info., besides making shawls.  :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Knit crazy said:


> No, you "Je ne sais pas." You meant something different I am sure because what you said made no sense.


That is what I thought. No sense at all. :|


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Jokim said:


> When one goes through a traumatic experience such as a tornado, hurricane, flood or a blizzard, one becomes gun-shy about it even at the first slightest hint of the horrifying event i.e., a snowflake, rain, high wind, etc.. I went through a very bad blizzard and for some years afterward I would have anxiety at the sight of a snowflake.


I know what you mean. In 2001 we had the worst ice storm. I can still hear the trees cracking and falling. We had cut most of the trees close to the house but the barn (workshop) got the roof my dh's boat and my wooden fence. The whole town was in such a mess. Plus the power was off in some places for a month. Ours was only for about 10days. It was a scary time. When ice is predicted we get very concerned. I never want to go thru that again. I felt so sorry for the power workers. Everyone you saw carried a chain saw in the back of their truck and would jump out and clear the road from fallen trees.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

When I woke up I had gotten an email from my sil. She told me she had to put Sally down yesterday. She is one of the dogs I sit for when DB and Sil go to visit my nephew. Sally was a 14 yo Corgi. She was so sweet. My DB and SIL said they cried all night long and couldn't go to church because they both had head aches. They have one more dog left. The other got out of the fence about 6 months ago. She chased a deer and a car ran over her. They left her in the middle of the street. My brother found her the next morning all over the road beside his house. They are very tender hearted and very sad today.


----------



## Jokim

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know what you mean. In 2001 we had the worst ice storm. I can still hear the trees cracking and falling. We had cut most of the trees close to the house but the barn (workshop) got the roof my dh's boat and my wooden fence. The whole town was in such a mess. Plus the power was off in some places for a month. Ours was only for about 10days. It was a scary time. When ice is predicted we get very concerned. I never want to go thru that again. I felt so sorry for the power workers. Everyone you saw carried a chain saw in the back of their truck and would jump out and clear the road from fallen trees.


The last really bad ice storm around this part of the state was in Oct. of '06. Leaves were still on the trees when some 20" of snow fell. You can imagine the destruction. We lost some 20,000 mature trees and power was out for weeks. Hearing branches cracking and falling, from ice forming on them, scares me ever since.


----------



## soloweygirl

theyarnlady said:


> Had a great time talking with Joey. Wish it could have been longer. Had a chance to sit and talk for a bit. She gave me some Pike that came from Canada, yummy I love fish from fresh waters.
> 
> then said good bye left her with bags of yarn off to check cabin. had lunch coming home. Stop at grocery store to get two things. Cart was full at check out.
> 
> Know you have been through one bag Joey and do hope you have fun going through the rest. Get those knitting needles ready. Will keep you busy when not working.
> 
> So loved sharing time with you hope we can do it again and not wait as long as we did.


Even short visits can be fun, especially when the visitor is brings gifts by the bagful. :thumbup: :thumbup:

I wonder if Joey emptied the bags and "swam" around in all that yarn. Sort of like the cartoon character Scrooge McDuck when swimming through all his money in his vault? Now that would be a sight to see. :XD: :XD:


----------



## soloweygirl

lovethelake said:


> He is here.............................


How adorable and innocent. Now remember this face the first time he gets into mischief.


----------



## soloweygirl

west coast kitty said:


> But now you have the dogs to protect you!


I wish. I only had one snake in the house. I didn't see it, only it's shed skin and nothing since. I have that plug in wall device that is supposed to keep spiders, other bugs and mice away. It works for the spiders and bugs for the most part. The mice could care less about the vibes it emits.


----------



## soloweygirl

bonbf3 said:


> My cousin was there for Andrew. She said they woke up every morning for months to the sound of chain saws. I thought it was interesting that people said it was hard to get around because all the landmarks were gone. Just flat with roads. That must have been very strange.


I hadn't thought about that for awhile. It was true. I give directions with landmarks in them - like make the first left after the Burger King - and all of a sudden they were gone. Going back into the area was strange after all the debris was cleaned up. We had to pick up our mail at designated post offices as they had no place to deliver the mail.


----------



## bonbf3

Jokim said:


> We should form a club, Yarnie! I once made a peach pie without any sugar! Ended up putting a heavy sugar glaze on it to make it edible.


I once made an apple pie that was so salty it wasn't fit to eat. I must have added salt twice - blech!


----------



## bonbf3

soloweygirl said:


> I hadn't thought about that for awhile. It was true. I give directions with landmarks in them - like make the first left after the Burger King - and all of a sudden they were gone. Going back into the area was strange after all the debris was cleaned up. We had to pick up our mail at designated post offices as they had no place to deliver the mail.


That must have been so hard - such a feeling of unreality.


----------



## bonbf3

Jokim said:


> In our younger days (20+yrs ago) DH and I did a lot of hiking, but unfortunately, we can't walk far these days. About a mile a day is the max now.


A mile is still very good exercise. I have no excuse for not walking. We have lovely parks near us. The trouble is that sometimes there aren't many people around, and I don't feel too safe. Every now and then I go when the weather's nice and there are people around, and I love it. Should do more. Just lazy, I guess.


----------



## bonbf3

Country Bumpkins said:


> I'll walk with you. I love walking or bike riding. We usually walk down our road on our land. If you walk it all the way and back it is almost a mile. I take the dogs because I am afraid of the deer. One blew at me one time from the trees. I ran all the way home. I am afraid to walk without the dogs because of the coyote. They chased JoJo out of the woods one time and I thought Jojo was going to run over my son that was walking with me. I haven't been walking since deer hunting has started because neighbors have been known to get on our land and hunt. I don't want to get shot so I don't walk during that time.


We could call on our cell phones and talk while we walk!


----------



## bonbf3

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is good for you. How are you enjoying the shorter hours?
> I haven't worked on cross stitch for awhile either. I always enjoy looking at the ornaments I made for Christmas . I know where all of my patterns are and thread. I have stuff I never had frames made for.


So do I.


----------



## bonbf3

Jokim said:


> Is there a prayer shawl ministry group in your church Bonnie? I joined one in my church and we have a very nice time. Meet once every 2 months or so and rehash the latest parish info., besides making shawls.  :XD: :thumbup:


No we don't, but that's a good idea. I just hesitate to start a group since I'm gone a lot. However, that will probably change. My daughter will probably move from Mobile within the year, and it definitely won't be closer. I try not to think about it.


----------



## bonbf3

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know what you mean. In 2001 we had the worst ice storm. I can still hear the trees cracking and falling. We had cut most of the trees close to the house but the barn (workshop) got the roof my dh's boat and my wooden fence. The whole town was in such a mess. Plus the power was off in some places for a month. Ours was only for about 10days. It was a scary time. When ice is predicted we get very concerned. I never want to go thru that again. I felt so sorry for the power workers. Everyone you saw carried a chain saw in the back of their truck and would jump out and clear the road from fallen trees.


We've had a couple of bad ice storms here, too. I'm with you and Jokim with the cracking and falling branches. It was a shock to us - never heard of such a thing till I moved south. I have to say, when that sun comes out and shines on the ice, it is a beautiful sight.


----------



## bonbf3

Jokim said:


> I'm hanging on to my cross stitch items, incl. embroidery thread, the whole color spectrum of DNC thread. I would like to get back to it again. Have a lot of Stoney Creek mags and patterns.


Nice! I have some magazines and patterns, too. They're so pretty.


----------



## bonbf3

Country Bumpkins said:


> When I woke up I had gotten an email from my sil. She told me she had to put Sally down yesterday. She is one of the dogs I sit for when DB and Sil go to visit my nephew. Sally was a 14 yo Corgi. She was so sweet. My DB and SIL said they cried all night long and couldn't go to church because they both had head aches. They have one more dog left. The other got out of the fence about 6 months ago. She chased a deer and a car ran over her. They left her in the middle of the street. My brother found her the next morning all over the road beside his house. They are very tender hearted and very sad today.


I'm sorry for them. It seems a lot of people are losing pets lately. Very sad.


----------



## bonbf3

joeysomma said:


> Yes it is. There are three of us that are responsible for fixing coffee and a treat. We do not know how many will come, could be 3 or up to 15. We help each other fix problems or learn something new, and just have fun.


I'll have to give that some thought. It sure would be nice to get together with other people to knit.


----------



## soloweygirl

joeysomma said:


> I udderly enjoyed the swim.


What an udderly divine experience. did you get tangled up in the seaweed (yarn barf)?


----------



## bonbf3

soloweygirl said:


> I wish. I only had one snake in the house. I didn't see it, only it's shed skin and nothing since. I have that plug in wall device that is supposed to keep spiders, other bugs and mice away. It works for the spiders and bugs for the most part. The mice could care less about the vibes it emits.


Speaking of that, last night I posted that a year or so ago I found a spider in my bed. Do bugs have ears? Last night when I went to bed, there was a "stink-bug" right on my pillow! I couldn't believe it because I'd just written about it. (Do bugs have ears isn't really the question. The question is - can they read???) I flushed it away and didn't even look for more. I give up.


----------



## bonbf3

soloweygirl said:


> What an udderly divine experience. did you get tangled up in the seaweed (yarn barf)?


 I think Yarnie said she had a bag of tangled yarn. Now that's something I could go for. I really like untangling stuff. I am very crazy.


----------



## soloweygirl

bonbf3 said:


> I'll have to give that some thought. It sure would be nice to get together with other people to knit.


Is there a bulletin board, at your church, where you could mention the idea and see what interest there would be? Maybe you are not alone in wanting to get a group going.


----------



## bonbf3

soloweygirl said:


> Is there a bulletin board, at your church, where you could mention the idea and see what interest there would be? Maybe you are not alone in wanting to get a group going.


That's a good idea. Thanks, solo.


----------



## Jokim

bonbf3 said:


> I think Yarnie said she had a bag of tangled yarn. Now that's something I could go for. I really like untangling stuff. I am very crazy.


You and I have the patience needed to untangle things, don't we? :XD: :wink:


----------



## bonbf3

Jokim said:


> You and I have the patience needed to untangle things, don't we? :XD: :wink:


Yes, we do, Jokim. We are practically saints. (Where's that halo icon?) :wink:


----------



## Jokim

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, we do, Jokim. We are practically saints. (Where's that halo icon?) :wink:


 :XD: :wink: :lol:


----------



## Gerslay

Go Packers!!!


----------



## Gerslay

bonbf3 said:


> I'll have to give that some thought. It sure would be nice to get together with other people to knit.


Bon, I've been in several knitting clubs and I met some of my closest friends at knitting. My town has knitting clubs that meet weekly at the local libraries...each branch meets on a different day; and my church has knittting and quilting groups that meet weekly to work on service projects...prayer shawls, etc. I'm sure there's something in your area and I'm even more sure that you'd really like it.


----------



## Lukelucy

Gerslay said:


> Bon, I've been in several knitting clubs and I met some of my closest friends at knitting. My town has knitting clubs that meet weekly at the local libraries...each branch meets on a different day; and my church has knittting and quilting groups that meet weekly to work on service projects...prayer shawls, etc. I'm sure there's something in your area and I'm even more sure that you'd really like it.


Gerslay, thank you for writing this. When we move, this is what I will do. I love it that you met some of your closest friends this way.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> When I woke up I had gotten an email from my sil. She told me she had to put Sally down yesterday. She is one of the dogs I sit for when DB and Sil go to visit my nephew. Sally was a 14 yo Corgi. She was so sweet. My DB and SIL said they cried all night long and couldn't go to church because they both had head aches. They have one more dog left. The other got out of the fence about 6 months ago. She chased a deer and a car ran over her. They left her in the middle of the street. My brother found her the next morning all over the road beside his house. They are very tender hearted and very sad today.


Oh, dear. How sad. I feel for them. My father at 95 talked about his dog that was hit by a car. He forgot everything in old age but that. Putting down a dog is so hard.


----------



## Jokim

Lukelucy said:


> Gerslay, thank you for writing this. When we move, this is what I will do. I love it that you met some of your closest friends this way.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gerslay

Lukelucy said:


> Gerslay, thank you for writing this. When we move, this is what I will do. I love it that you met some of your closest friends this way.


There are 6 out of the original group of 15 who still stay in touch even though several have moved away (including me) and at least 4 of us go away for a week together every Sept. We have so much fun, sometimes we even knit!

You must definitely look around for something for yourself!


----------



## Lukelucy

Gerslay said:


> There are 6 out of the original group of 15 who still stay in touch even though several have moved away (including me) and at least 4 of us go away for a week together every Sept. We have so much fun, sometimes we even knit!
> 
> You must definitely look around for something for yourself!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

bonbf3 said:


> Speaking of that, last night I posted that a year or so ago I found a spider in my bed. Do bugs have ears? Last night when I went to bed, there was a "stink-bug" right on my pillow! I couldn't believe it because I'd just written about it. (Do bugs have ears isn't really the question. The question is - can they read???) I flushed it away and didn't even look for more. I give up.


Too funny Bonn. Always look now before you go to bed. Don't forget your shoes.
When my DD was about 3 she asked me if Butterflies have ears. I still don't know the answer :shock: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> Gerslay, thank you for writing this. When we move, this is what I will do. I love it that you met some of your closest friends this way.


That is a good idea for you to do. You can make instant friends that way. :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is a good idea for you to do. You can make instant friends that way. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Bonn they can read. Look what I just found on KP.http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-313305-1.html


----------



## bonbf3

joeysomma said:


> Do you know two or three that do knit or crochet? Talk to them, then they might know some others. There was two of us that took responsibly, and at least one of us was there each month, and it grew little by little. Many do work, and try to arrange their schedules so they can come.


Yes, that would be my first step. To find a partner. I'll have to think to see if I know anyone who knits. I can't think of anyone offhand, but I could ask people. I've also thought of asking some of my friends if they'd like to meet to do crafts/knitting/whatever they're interested in. Thanks for your advice and encouragement, Joeys!


----------



## bonbf3

Gerslay said:


> Go Packers!!!


Heartbreaker.


----------



## bonbf3

Gerslay said:


> Bon, I've been in several knitting clubs and I met some of my closest friends at knitting. My town has knitting clubs that meet weekly at the local libraries...each branch meets on a different day; and my church has knittting and quilting groups that meet weekly to work on service projects...prayer shawls, etc. I'm sure there's something in your area and I'm even more sure that you'd really like it.


Thanks, Gerslay. They had one at a local library, and I did meet with them once. It was more than just a knitting get-together, though. They were part of a guild, which you were to join and then participate in projects. Too much for me. I may ask my own local library if they'd be in favor of having one. A Barnes&Noble also had one once a week.

Lots of good ideas!! I appreciate it.


----------



## bonbf3

Country Bumpkins said:


> Too funny Bonn. Always look now before you go to bed. Don't forget your shoes.
> When my DD was about 3 she asked me if Butterflies have ears. I still don't know the answer :shock: :lol:


Cute question! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bonn they can read. Look what I just found on KP.http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-313305-1.html


Yikes! Maybe I should just leave some tiny books at the foot of the bed to catch their interest?

But - if you give a bug a book,
Soon he'll ask for some hot chocolate to go with it...
And if you give him the hot chocolate, he'll want marshmallows on top..
And on and on and on................And you'll never get ANY sleep!


----------



## bonbf3

Lukelucy said:


>


We get some great ideas on here, don't we?


----------



## Lukelucy

bonbf3 said:


> We get some great ideas on here, don't we?


Yes! I have company and am making my mother's dish:

Cauliflower - cut into nice pieces - not to small, not too big.
Dip in egg
Coat with: bread crumbs (never Panko) and high quality Romano Cheese, salt, pepper
Fry in olive oil - slowly to brown on all sides.

Yummmmm! It is cooking now!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

bonbf3 said:


> Yikes! Maybe I should just leave some tiny books at the foot of the bed to catch their interest?
> 
> But - if you give a bug a book,
> Soon he'll ask for some hot chocolate to go with it...
> And if you give him the hot chocolate, he'll want marshmallows on top..
> And on and on and on................And you'll never get ANY sleep!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lukelucy

Gerslay said:


> There are 6 out of the original group of 15 who still stay in touch even though several have moved away (including me) and at least 4 of us go away for a week together every Sept. We have so much fun, sometimes we even knit!
> 
> You must definitely look around for something for yourself!


Thank you!!!!!!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

How disgusting can a person be? http://www.facebook.com/thepeoplesvoicetv/photos/a.219297491551033.1073741826.219195584894557/388273801320067/?type=1&theater But libs on KP just love this man.
His own words .http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9O-Ew7Laa0


----------



## bonbf3

Lukelucy said:


> Yes! I have company and am making my mother's dish:
> 
> Cauliflower - cut into nice pieces - not to small, not too big.
> Dip in egg
> Coat with: bread crumbs (never Panko) and high quality Romano Cheese, salt, pepper
> Fry in olive oil - slowly to brown on all sides.
> 
> Yummmmm! It is cooking now!


I can smell it! Lovely!


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> How disgusting can a person be? http://www.facebook.com/thepeoplesvoicetv/photos/a.219297491551033.1073741826.219195584894557/388273801320067/?type=1&theater But libs on KP just love this man.


Nothing surprises me with this administration. Nothing. Disgusting.


----------



## Lukelucy

bonbf3 said:


> I can smell it! Lovely!


I eat it for breakfast I love it so much.


----------



## bonbf3

joeysomma said:


> I know.


They outplayed Seattle for the whole game. I really hate it when the team that was losing for 3+ quarters wins. Did you see a missed offensive interference call against Seattle in the end zone - or am I just biased?


----------



## lovethelake

Gerslay said:


> Oh my gosh he's sooooo cute! I want one just like him. Does he have a brother or a sister?
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Don't know about that, but I am sure, something can be arranged. Hey I wouldn't even charge you a finder's fee


----------



## Jokim

joeysomma said:


> Several missed calls in the game. Toward the end I couldn't watch. Then needed to fix food, so missed some of the game. Fixed chili for supper.


I couldn't bring myself to watch the end of this game, either. Disappointing!


----------



## Jokim

Lukelucy said:


> I eat it for breakfast I love it so much.


I think I will love it too, once I make it!


----------



## Georgiegirl

Gerslay said:


> What a day was yesterday...
> 
> I finally got the permanent crown on one of my front teeth. Its beautiful! I love my dentist...she's an artist and a perfectionist always making sure that everything is just right...color, shape, fit, bite, etc.
> 
> Then I ran some quick errands and rushed home to get ready to go out for dinner at the Copper River. I had crab stuffed tilapia with lobster sauce, creamed spinach, and a caesar salad. It was as good as it sounds and half of it came home for lunch today!
> 
> Finally, and the highlight of the day, we went to see The Collingsworth Family. If you don't know them, they're a mom and dad and four grown children...the top gospel singer-songwriter family group in the country....maybe in the world. Kim, the wife and mother, is an accomplished pianist who was been playing piano since she was 3 when she sat down and played an entire piece that she'd just heard her big sister play. She rocked the house!
> 
> It was a blessing. Don't miss them if they're performing near you. GG...they'll be in Knoxville tonight!
> 
> Here's Kim "How Great Thou Art" >>>
> 
> 
> 
> Well darn, sorry I missed them. Did attend our Symphony's presentation of classical music played along with Warner Brothers Bugs Bunny cartoons. Sounds rather "odd" but was a superb show. Brought back many childhood memories.
> 
> And, I started roller skating when I was 3 - practically lived in my skates. We had a sidewalk in our neighborhood & I skated constantly. Would bring my roller skates to school & we were allowed to skate during our lunch hour. When I was 13 I went skating every Friday night with my girlfriends at the rolling skating rink. I then had beautiful white shoe skates. I was in competition & won many medals. When I was little my skating key was around my neck constantly. It was my favorite necklace! Roller skating was my sport - my life!


----------



## Georgiegirl

Jokim said:


> Traveling the country is nice and exciting, but one way or another, it has its cost. At this point in my life, I like sleeping in a warm room. Tenting is in my past. DH and I both still like to take day trips or even overnight trips, when we can.


My DH's idea of roughing it is a black & white TV in our motel room.


----------



## Lukelucy

Jokim said:


> I think I will love it too, once I make it!


Let me know what you think! We just finished dinner dishes and we loved it.


----------



## Lukelucy

Georgiegirl said:


> My DH's idea of roughing it is a black & white TV in our motel room.


 :-D


----------



## bonbf3

joeysomma said:


> Several missed calls in the game. Toward the end I couldn't watch. Then needed to fix food, so missed some of the game. Fixed chili for supper.


I did exactly the same thing - left the room to fix dinner.

DH went to bed after half-time in the Colts/Patriots game, and I turned it off. I just tuned it in now to see who won. It's on a commercial. Patriots won. Of course. Now I know how my father felt when the Yankees won all the time. He swore the game was fixed.

So it will be Seattle and Patriots in the Super Bowl. Win/win for me because whichever team loses, I win. I'd like to see them both lose.

(I am a poor sport. Used to be better than this. Deteriorating in my old age.)


----------



## Jokim

Lukelucy said:


> Let me know what you think! We just finished dinner dishes and we loved it.


I will let you know, LL. I have a question about how long to fry it. I don't think it should be fried for too long lest it lose it's shape. Was the cauliflower 'al dente' when served? I love 'al dente' veggies.♥


----------



## Jokim

Country Bumpkins said:


> How disgusting can a person be? http://www.facebook.com/thepeoplesvoicetv/photos/a.219297491551033.1073741826.219195584894557/388273801320067/?type=1&theater But libs on KP just love this man.
> His own words .http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9O-Ew7Laa0


Of course they love this guy. He bankrolls their anarchistic social upheavals! :thumbdown: :evil:


----------



## Jokim

Georgiegirl said:


> My DH's idea of roughing it is a black & white TV in our motel room.


  :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy

bonbf3 said:


> I did exactly the same thing - left the room to fix dinner.
> 
> DH went to bed after half-time in the Colts/Patriots game, and I turned it off. I just tuned it in now to see who won. It's on a commercial. Patriots won. Of course. Now I know how my father felt when the Yankees won all the time. He swore the game was fixed.
> 
> So it will be Seattle and Patriots in the Super Bowl. Win/win for me because whichever team loses, I win. I'd like to see them both lose.
> 
> (I am a poor sport. Used to be better than this. Deteriorating in my old age.)


----------



## Lukelucy

Jokim said:


> I will let you know, LL. I have a question about how long to fry it. I don't think it should be fried for too long lest it lose it's shape. Was the cauliflower 'al dente' when served? I love 'al dente' veggies.♥


It will not loose its shape. Fry slowly. The key is to brown lightly on all (or most sides). I had to wait to serve it, so I put them on a cookie sheet and popped them in the oven to keep warm. You want them nicely softened. They are truly delicious.


----------



## Jokim

Lukelucy said:


> It will not loose its shape. Fry slowly. The key is to brown lightly on all (or most sides). I had to wait to serve it, so I put them on a cookie sheet and popped them in the oven to keep warm. You want them nicely softened. They are truly delicious.


I can almost taste them now, as I write this. :lol: :wink: Yumm!


----------



## Lukelucy

Jokim said:


> I can almost taste them now, as I write this. :lol: :wink: Yumm!


----------



## Jokim

Good night, Denim Country! Talk again tomorrow.&#9829;


----------



## Gerslay

joeysomma said:


> Several missed calls in the game. Toward the end I couldn't watch. Then needed to fix food, so missed some of the game. Fixed chili for supper.


I was rooting for the Packers and the game was theirs for 3.5 quarters when suddenly all the air left the room...

It was sad!


----------



## Gerslay

Lukelucy said:


> It will not loose its shape. Fry slowly. The key is to brown lightly on all (or most sides). I had to wait to serve it, so I put them on a cookie sheet and popped them in the oven to keep warm. You want them nicely softened. They are truly delicious.


LL...are they crispy or soft? They sound yummy!


----------



## theyarnlady

Oh my gosh so many things to answer and ask and why and where and food.

As to the Packers they did play good until the end. Just not ment to be. They had a good year as far as I am concerned proud of them all. 
the otherteam's quarter back played at UOf Wisconsin before going pro. So We must have done something right. Maybe to right.
My husband was horse after that game and fell asleep for the other game.

WCK do not have any spool santa's left sold them all, also the fat pencil santa heads I made. I have spools though believe me I have spools. 

Food good need more recipes as long as do not need sugar.

I found my button box. I walk pass it everyday and night.Just never look at it. It was under the coat tree in bedroom. I spent afternoon searching for it. Even had husband looking during half time of game. Just ask God to show me where it was. Sure enough he answered, I found it.

Hey I untangled the yarn Some of it I just took the scissors to. Just did not want to hand Joey a mess. 

I spent tonight watching tv and knitting seleve other one. Not good not good at all. Rip roaring going on. Kind of like the packers game lots of roaring and and ripping. This pattern is not that hard yet I keep scewing it up.


----------



## theyarnlady

Hey Bon and gerslay how are you doing. Didn't expect anyone to be on this late at night.


----------



## WendyBee

theyarnlady said:


> Hey Bon and gerslay how are you doing. Didn't expect anyone to be on this late at night.


*waves* Hiya Yarny - I`m still awake too.
I`m sewing up the Fire HD tablet cover I started last month!!!.
Pics tomorrow as well of the 'owl cowl' that I finished this afternoon. Got to sew on the buttons next.... all 32 of them!!


----------



## theyarnlady

WendyBee said:


> *waves* Hiya Yarny - I`m still awake too.
> I`m sewing up the Fire HD tablet cover I started last month!!!.
> Pics tomorrow as well of the 'owl cowl' that I finished this afternoon. Got to sew on the buttons next.... all 32 of them!!


Hi WeBee I didn't see you. My gosh I am just going to give you my sweater to finish, you sure do get enough done. I wish I would be so productive.


----------



## WendyBee

theyarnlady said:


> Hi WeBee I didn't see you. My gosh I am just going to give you my sweater to finish, you sure do get enough done. I wish I would be so productive.


That`s one thing I love about the winter Yarny....long winter nights to get stuff done. Am now browsing for some plastic canvas patterns to make me a new pen caddy. The one I made 6 years ago is starting to fall apart. I`ll probably end up making 2 caddys...one for my pens, scissors etc, and one for my knitting needles. They`re perfect for hanging my cable needles from.
:thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty

I decided to copy my post from Heating Up thread because I don't want any confusion about what was said. The post included the text of a pm sent to Designer in reply to her pm about her Christmas post on DP. I wasn't about to accept being called a two-faced coward, so I want it out in the open.



west coast kitty said:


> Designer, because youre older than my mother and have had a lot of ongoing health issues, Ive made every effort to be diplomatic in my posts and messages to you. But Im not going to be a pawn in this game of calling me (or others) a fearful coward. Ive never written anything to you that Im afraid or embarrassed to state publicly. This was my reply to the pm *you sent me* after posting your Christmas wishes:
> 
> _I'm very sorry to hear that you've been ill and hope that you're well on the road to recovery. I'm glad that you had a good Christmas with your family. You and your gd look very sweet wearing your sweaters.
> 
> I believe you meant your Christmas post to be sincere, but I would ask you to think about how it came across to many on D&P. There have been so many really unpleasant posts on so many threads and yes, I do know it comes from both sides!! When there are so many hurtful comments being made about D&P in general and some members in particular, it's going to create distrust and lack of respect.
> 
> I believe that if some from D&P had posted a Christmas wish on LOLL, it would have been met with skepticism at best - more likely with sarcasm or rude emoticons by several posters from that thread. The lack of trust and respect also comes from both sides.
> 
> I've mentioned to you before that you seem to have a rare ability to compartmentalize your thoughts. It seems to let you move from topic to topic without baggage, but most people can't do that -- especially when they know that unpleasant comments are still being made. Having met you and in some of our messages, I've seen a kind and caring side of you -- but for people who have only read your posts on the political threads, it is hard to reconcile the harsh comments and the good wishes.
> 
> I'm sorry that you chose to take 1 skeptical comment from LTL on D&P and make an issue of it on another thread. I'm also sorry that you continue to make comments about some from D&P being fearful and mindless followers. It really isn't true; many of us are just tired of the drama decided to limit how and when we interact.
> 
> Yarnie is courageous in a great many ways and she means a great deal to me. She is trying to follow St. Luke's message - "be kind to those that hurt you". I know it's easy to get caught up in the heat of the moment, but if more of us from both sides followed that advice maybe we would eventually reach a point where we could have discussions without nastiness. I decided to be frank with you rather than just gloss off your post.
> 
> Take care of yourself and I hope your health continues to improve._
> 
> Obviously I wasnt frank enough. In very blunt terms, what I said was that you have a tendency to overlook the fact that peoples opinion of you is based on ALL of your words and attitudes, not just on pleasantries. I thought it was inappropriate of you to make an issue of LTLs comment and needlessly create controversy on another thread. Its not as if you havent often questioned peoples motivation and values, so why would you expect trust from someone that you insult on a regular basis? LTLs skepticism was not a lie, it was an expression of how she felt. The fact that most others didnt reply to your message was also an expression of how they felt.
> 
> Ive said publicly and privately that I dont have the time or inclination to keep up with the political threads, but I have been reading your posts since you mentioned me and the knitting group - a situation that would have hurt some very nice ladies if they had come across those pages.


----------



## lovethelake

Thoughtful, honest and necessary


----------



## Gerslay

Well said, WCK...thank you for sharing it with us.

IMHO: If someone makes a sincere greeting here but checks to see how it was accepted and then announces elsewhere that they feel slighted because it wasn't returned in kind, it makes you question the genuineness of the greeting in the first place.


----------



## bonbf3

Gerslay said:


> I was rooting for the Packers and the game was theirs for 3.5 quarters when suddenly all the air left the room...
> 
> It was sad!


Yes it was.


----------



## bonbf3

theyarnlady said:


> Hey Bon and gerslay how are you doing. Didn't expect anyone to be on this late at night.


Hey, Yarnie. It's morning now. I always seem to be up late. I know how you feel about that sleeve. I'm still working on the afghan. Now that two sections are finished I'm tempted to give it to her and tell her this is what it would look like if I had finished! :shock:


----------



## Lukelucy

Gerslay said:


> LL...are they crispy or soft? They sound yummy!


They are lightly crisp on the outside because of the bread crumbs and cooked nicely (soft, but not too soft on the inside).


----------



## Lukelucy

Gerslay said:


> LL...are they crispy or soft? They sound yummy!


P.S. We are eating them for breakfast.


----------



## bonbf3

Lukelucy said:


> P.S. We are eating them for breakfast.


Lucky Lukelucy!


----------



## knitpresentgifts

*Good Morning Denim Country!*

Had to pop online and tell you all to go see, no run, to see _American Sniper_ (movie).

I saw it on Saturday knowing the story. Clint Eastwood produced the film and you won't regret seeing it.

Naturally, Liberal Hollywood, including the Michael Moores of the world, deny and trash the movie. All the more reason to see it in my book. ROFL

If you want to remember what the American Military Service Members do each and every day, past, present, future to make America the exceptional nation she is - this movie will set you on the path.

No disrespect to any other Nation, but I'm proud to be an American each and every day. This movie confirms to me the American Spirit and heroes who make this Nation great!

_Lone Survivor_ and _American Sniper_ both are recent films that brought it home for me.

Thank you to all American Military Service Members!


----------



## knitpresentgifts

WCK: Ten or so days ago, I finished my scarf with the Noro Silk Garden Sock yarn you gave me.

I still need to block it and seam the two ends to make it a cowl and will post a pic so you can see what I created.

Already now working on my plaid scarf - a bit of a weird stitch and 'lots' of puffy yarn (3 colors), but I'm liking that project too.


----------



## Lukelucy

bonbf3 said:


> Lucky Lukelucy!


Yummmmm!


----------



## Gerslay

knitpresentgifts said:


> *Good Morning Denim Country!*
> 
> Had to pop online and tell you all to go see, no run, to see _American Sniper_ (movie).
> 
> I saw it on Saturday knowing the story. Clint Eastwood produced the film and you won't regret seeing it.
> 
> Naturally, Liberal Hollywood, including the Michael Moores of the world, deny and trash the movie. All the more reason to see it in my book. ROFL
> 
> If you want to remember what the American Military Service Members do each and every day, past, present, future to make America the exceptional nation she is - this movie will set you on the path.
> 
> No disrespect to any other Nation, but I'm proud to be an American each and every day. This movie confirms to me the American Spirit and heroes who make this Nation great!
> 
> _Lone Survivor_ and _American Sniper_ both are recent films that brought it home for me.
> 
> Thank you to all American Military Service Members!


Mornin' KPG!

We're hoping to see it this week. Everything Clint Eastwood does is good, but the reviews say its even better than good!


----------



## Gerslay

theyarnlady said:


> Hey Bon and gerslay how are you doing. Didn't expect anyone to be on this late at night.


I didn't know I was on so late either! The pc was shut down but my phone was still on and I hadn't logged out. I do that a lot ... sometimes I forget and I'm on all night! LOL


----------



## Gerslay

bonbf3 said:


> Lucky Lukelucy!


...or LuckyLucy!

:lol:


----------



## Lukelucy

Gerslay said:


> ...or LuckyLucy!
> 
> :lol:


 :-D :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Happy Birthday to Solo. Happy Birthday to you! I hope you have an udderly wonderful day friend. XX &#9829;


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Happy Birthday to Solo. Happy Birthday to you! I hope you have an udderly wonderful day friend. XX ♥


Happy Birthday Solo!!! Have a great day. Eat lots of cake!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Hi WeBee I didn't see you. My gosh I am just going to give you my sweater to finish, you sure do get enough done. I wish I would be so productive.


Wouldn't that be nice if there were someone that finished up projects? I would let them do the kitchener stitch for me on my sock toes. But I know you can finish the sleeve Yarnie. I have faith in you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> I decided to copy my post from Heating Up thread because I don't want any confusion about what was said. The post included the text of a pm sent to Designer in reply to her pm about her Christmas post on DP. I wasn't about to accept being called a two-faced coward, so I want it out in the open.


Thank you. You always use wisdom and grace with your posts. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

knitpresentgifts said:


> *Good Morning Denim Country!*
> 
> Had to pop online and tell you all to go see, no run, to see _American Sniper_ (movie).
> 
> I saw it on Saturday knowing the story. Clint Eastwood produced the film and you won't regret seeing it.
> 
> Naturally, Liberal Hollywood, including the Michael Moores of the world, deny and trash the movie. All the more reason to see it in my book. ROFL
> 
> If you want to remember what the American Military Service Members do each and every day, past, present, future to make America the exceptional nation she is - this movie will set you on the path.
> 
> No disrespect to any other Nation, but I'm proud to be an American each and every day. This movie confirms to me the American Spirit and heroes who make this Nation great!
> 
> _Lone Survivor_ and _American Sniper_ both are recent films that brought it home for me.
> 
> Thank you to all American Military Service Members!


Thank you I will tell my DH he would love the movie. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

knitpresentgifts said:


> WCK: Ten or so days ago, I finished my scarf with the Noro Silk Garden Sock yarn you gave me.
> 
> I still need to block it and seam the two ends to make it a cowl and will post a pic so you can see what I created.
> 
> Already now working on my plaid scarf - a bit of a weird stitch and 'lots' of puffy yarn (3 colors), but I'm liking that project too.


Ooooh plaid. I love plaid. I can't wait for pictures.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Don't you just hate it when you are all excited about starting a project and can't find the right size needle? Grrr. I had ordered some yarn before Christmas that was on sale from Lion Brand to make a cap. It is for a cape to use while sitting in bed reading. I have one from about 20 years ago and it has about had it. I guess for 3 days I will have to work on a scarf for my son for hunting next year. http://lionbrand.com/yarns/quickandcozy.html in Bubble gum.http://www.beriewede.com/pages/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/Capelet.pdf. All one color with no special knitting.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

I think this is the song of the day. Wonder why I keep singing it?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

joeysomma said:


> I have used one skein of Yarnie's yarn. I finished it last night. I did learn one important thing. You do not decrease the top of the hat when you have company and are talking. Good thing the yarn does not show the mistakes. Love the colors. It is bulky yarn and I used a 10 1/2 needle. Should have done a swatch since it is big.
> Thanks Yarnie.


Nice hat and yarn. Looks so warm. :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thank you. You always use wisdom and grace with your posts. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl

bonbf3 said:


> I think Yarnie said she had a bag of tangled yarn. Now that's something I could go for. I really like untangling stuff. I am very crazy.


Me too. I use to always untangle my mother's necklaces, or ribbons in her sewing case.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Country Bumpkins said:


> Happy Birthday to Solo. Happy Birthday to you! I hope you have an udderly wonderful day friend. XX ♥


Solo - Yes, Best Wishes for your Birthday!


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ooooh plaid. I love plaid. I can't wait for pictures.


Didn't want you to have to wait, CB. Here's a picture of the first 48 rows. I wasn't sure if I liked the yarn, but it works up very puffy, cuddly and soft. I'm really liking it already and am thinking of going to buy more yarn to make the same pattern for those I think would like the same cowl.


----------



## soloweygirl

Country Bumpkins said:


> How disgusting can a person be? http://www.facebook.com/thepeoplesvoicetv/photos/a.219297491551033.1073741826.219195584894557/388273801320067/?type=1&theater But libs on KP just love this man.
> His own words .http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9O-Ew7Laa0


They are totally in denial about Soros. Yet they can't say enough negative things about the Koch brothers.


----------



## galinipper

Happy Birthday Solo,


----------



## soloweygirl

Lukelucy said:


> Happy Birthday Solo!!! Have a great day. Eat lots of cake!


Thank you LL ad CB. Never fear, I will be eating an udderly ample portion of cake.


----------



## WendyBee

knitpresentgifts said:


> *Good Morning Denim Country!*
> 
> Had to pop online and tell you all to go see, no run, to see _American Sniper_ (movie).
> 
> I saw it on Saturday knowing the story. Clint Eastwood produced the film and you won't regret seeing it.
> 
> Naturally, Liberal Hollywood, including the Michael Moores of the world, deny and trash the movie. All the more reason to see it in my book. ROFL
> 
> If you want to remember what the American Military Service Members do each and every day, past, present, future to make America the exceptional nation she is - this movie will set you on the path.
> 
> No disrespect to any other Nation, but I'm proud to be an American each and every day. This movie confirms to me the American Spirit and heroes who make this Nation great!
> 
> _Lone Survivor_ and _American Sniper_ both are recent films that brought it home for me.
> 
> Thank you to all American Military Service Members!


Good afternoon Gifty ♥
I am beyond furious that a hateful fat slob like Michael Moore should trash the memory of such a brave patriot. If anyone is a coward it`s him. He wouldn`t have the guts to say that to Clint Eastwood or Chris Kyles widows faces. instead he hides behind a computer like the gutless coward he is.


----------



## galinipper

knitpresentgifts said:


> *Good Morning Denim Country!*
> 
> Had to pop online and tell you all to go see, no run, to see _American Sniper_ (movie).
> 
> I saw it on Saturday knowing the story. Clint Eastwood produced the film and you won't regret seeing it.
> 
> Naturally, Liberal Hollywood, including the Michael Moores of the world, deny and trash the movie. All the more reason to see it in my book. ROFL
> 
> If you want to remember what the American Military Service Members do each and every day, past, present, future to make America the exceptional nation she is - this movie will set you on the path.
> 
> No disrespect to any other Nation, but I'm proud to be an American each and every day. This movie confirms to me the American Spirit and heroes who make this Nation great!
> 
> _Lone Survivor_ and _American Sniper_ both are recent films that brought it home for me.
> 
> Thank you to all American Military Service Members!


Agree, it is a fantastic movie, can't say enough about it. I liked the way Eastwood directed the ending, he gave so much respect to his memory.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

knitpresentgifts said:


> Didn't want you to have to wait, CB. Here's a picture of the first 48 rows. I wasn't sure if I liked the yarn, but it works up very puffy, cuddly and soft. I'm really liking it already and am thinking of going to buy more yarn to make the same pattern for those I think would like the same cowl.


That is really pretty.


----------



## galinipper

knitpresentgifts said:


> Didn't want you to have to wait, CB. Here's a picture of the first 48 rows. I wasn't sure if I liked the yarn, but it works up very puffy, cuddly and soft. I'm really liking it already and am thinking of going to buy more yarn to make the same pattern for those I think would like the same cowl.


Wow....the finished product will be a stunner!


----------



## soloweygirl

knitpresentgifts said:


> Solo - Yes, Best Wishes for your Birthday!


Thanks KPG.


----------



## Lukelucy

soloweygirl said:


> Thank you LL ad CB. Never fear, I will be eating an udderly ample portion of cake.


Wish I was there to celebrate.


----------



## galinipper

It's that time of year again, prepping for the taxman. 
so back to work.


----------



## Jokim

west coast kitty said:


> I decided to copy my post from Heating Up thread because I don't want any confusion about what was said. The post included the text of a pm sent to Designer in reply to her pm about her Christmas post on DP. I wasn't about to accept being called a two-faced coward, so I want it out in the open.


Bravo, Kitty!  :thumbup: 
Nothing like lighting the candle of truth to dispel the darkness. :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl

galinipper said:


> Happy Birthday Solo,


Thanks for the card Gali.


----------



## soloweygirl

knitpresentgifts said:


> Didn't want you to have to wait, CB. Here's a picture of the first 48 rows. I wasn't sure if I liked the yarn, but it works up very puffy, cuddly and soft. I'm really liking it already and am thinking of going to buy more yarn to make the same pattern for those I think would like the same cowl.


I am liking the look of the cowl KPG.


----------



## Jokim

knitpresentgifts said:


> *Good Morning Denim Country!*
> 
> Had to pop online and tell you all to go see, no run, to see _American Sniper_ (movie).
> 
> I saw it on Saturday knowing the story. Clint Eastwood produced the film and you won't regret seeing it.
> 
> Naturally, Liberal Hollywood, including the Michael Moores of the world, deny and trash the movie. All the more reason to see it in my book. ROFL
> 
> If you want to remember what the American Military Service Members do each and every day, past, present, future to make America the exceptional nation she is - this movie will set you on the path.
> 
> No disrespect to any other Nation, but I'm proud to be an American each and every day. This movie confirms to me the American Spirit and heroes who make this Nation great!
> 
> _Lone Survivor_ and _American Sniper_ both are recent films that brought it home for me.
> 
> Thank you to all American Military Service Members!


GOOD MORNING KPG!!! :thumbup: 
Good to hear from you! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim

knitpresentgifts said:


> *Good Morning Denim Country!*
> 
> Had to pop online and tell you all to go see, no run, to see _American Sniper_ (movie).
> 
> I saw it on Saturday knowing the story. Clint Eastwood produced the film and you won't regret seeing it.
> 
> Naturally, Liberal Hollywood, including the Michael Moores of the world, deny and trash the movie. All the more reason to see it in my book. ROFL
> 
> If you want to remember what the American Military Service Members do each and every day, past, present, future to make America the exceptional nation she is - this movie will set you on the path.
> 
> No disrespect to any other Nation, but I'm proud to be an American each and every day. This movie confirms to me the American Spirit and heroes who make this Nation great!
> 
> _Lone Survivor_ and _American Sniper_ both are recent films that brought it home for me.
> 
> Thank you to all American Military Service Members!


Thank you, KPG for the prompt and for lifting up our great nation. The libs are already out to denigrate this excellent movie. All the more reason for us to see it! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee

joeysomma said:


> I have used one skein of Yarnie's yarn. I finished it last night. I did learn one important thing. You do not decrease the top of the hat when you have company and are talking. Good thing the yarn does not show the mistakes. Love the colors. It is bulky yarn and I used a 10 1/2 needle. Should have done a swatch since it is big.
> Thanks Yarnie.


That`s gorgeous joey....looks lovely and warm, and the colour is gorgeous.


----------



## WendyBee

Happy Birthday solo....may your day be as wonderful as you &#9829;


----------



## WendyBee

knitpresentgifts said:


> Didn't want you to have to wait, CB. Here's a picture of the first 48 rows. I wasn't sure if I liked the yarn, but it works up very puffy, cuddly and soft. I'm really liking it already and am thinking of going to buy more yarn to make the same pattern for those I think would like the same cowl.


That`s gorgeous Gifty.... love the blue sparkly yarn too. It really gives the cowl a lot of oomph. 
:thumbup:


----------



## Jokim

knitpresentgifts said:


> WCK: Ten or so days ago, I finished my scarf with the Noro Silk Garden Sock yarn you gave me.
> 
> I still need to block it and seam the two ends to make it a cowl and will post a pic so you can see what I created.
> 
> Already now working on my plaid scarf - a bit of a weird stitch and 'lots' of puffy yarn (3 colors), but I'm liking that project too.


Thank you for reminding me: I also made the triangular shawl from the pattern Kitty placed on this thread. I didn't have Noro yarn but used Unforgettable, similar colorways.
I want you to know that I improvised blocking wires by using the smallest dowels I could find at Michael's, 1/8"dia., 36"long. Sanded them down and rounded the edges in a pencil sharpener. They worked fantastically! and the cost was minimal. 
As long as I'm giving hints, here's a stitch marker that will not distort the stitch nor leave a hole in the stitching: use a metal paper clip, I used a small one, and dip the outer end of it in some nail polish. Repeat several times until a smooth, somewhat bulbous end appears. I love using it when knitting socks on #1 needles. For larger stitches, you can use the larger paper clip and follow the same procedure. The best stitch marker ever! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim

Country Bumpkins said:


> Happy Birthday to Solo. Happy Birthday to you! I hope you have an udderly wonderful day friend. XX ♥


A very Happy Birthday wish goes out to you, Solo! Hope your day is pleasant and restful.♥♥♥ :thumbup:


----------



## Gerslay

Happy Birthday Solo...may you have many more happy and healthy birthdays!


----------



## Gerslay

knitpresentgifts said:


> Didn't want you to have to wait, CB. Here's a picture of the first 48 rows. I wasn't sure if I liked the yarn, but it works up very puffy, cuddly and soft. I'm really liking it already and am thinking of going to buy more yarn to make the same pattern for those I think would like the same cowl.


Oh wow, I'm loving that plaid and I'm not a plaid fan. How many different yarns are you carrying?


----------



## Jokim

joeysomma said:


> I have used one skein of Yarnie's yarn. I finished it last night. I did learn one important thing. You do not decrease the top of the hat when you have company and are talking. Good thing the yarn does not show the mistakes. Love the colors. It is bulky yarn and I used a 10 1/2 needle. Should have done a swatch since it is big.
> Thanks Yarnie.


Great looking hat, Joeys! That's fast knitting. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim

knitpresentgifts said:


> Didn't want you to have to wait, CB. Here's a picture of the first 48 rows. I wasn't sure if I liked the yarn, but it works up very puffy, cuddly and soft. I'm really liking it already and am thinking of going to buy more yarn to make the same pattern for those I think would like the same cowl.


Very striking knitting, KPG! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim

It must be that the ones who do good, do not make the headlines.[/quote]

That's always the case!


----------



## Gerslay

This is great >>> Dover Police Dash Cam Confessional "Shake it Off"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XFBUM8dMqw#t=18

ENJOY!


----------



## Knit crazy

knitpresentgifts said:


> *Good Morning Denim Country!*
> 
> Had to pop online and tell you all to go see, no run, to see _American Sniper_ (movie).
> 
> I saw it on Saturday knowing the story. Clint Eastwood produced the film and you won't regret seeing it.
> 
> Naturally, Liberal Hollywood, including the Michael Moores of the world, deny and trash the movie. All the more reason to see it in my book. ROFL
> 
> If you want to remember what the American Military Service Members do each and every day, past, present, future to make America the exceptional nation she is - this movie will set you on the path.
> 
> No disrespect to any other Nation, but I'm proud to be an American each and every day. This movie confirms to me the American Spirit and heroes who make this Nation great!
> 
> _Lone Survivor_ and _American Sniper_ both are recent films that brought it home for me.
> 
> Thank you to all American Military Service Members!


DH and I are getting ready now to see it today. It's getting great reviews. Good to hear from you KPG.


----------



## Knit crazy

WendyBee said:


> Happy Birthday solo....may your day be as wonderful as you ♥


Yes, Happy Birthday Solo!


----------



## Knit crazy

knitpresentgifts said:


> Didn't want you to have to wait, CB. Here's a picture of the first 48 rows. I wasn't sure if I liked the yarn, but it works up very puffy, cuddly and soft. I'm really liking it already and am thinking of going to buy more yarn to make the same pattern for those I think would like the same cowl.


I like the plaid. What ysrn did you use? It's striking.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

WendyBee said:


> Good afternoon Gifty ♥
> I am beyond furious that a hateful fat slob like Michael Moore should trash the memory of such a brave patriot. If anyone is a coward it`s him. He wouldn`t have the guts to say that to Clint Eastwood or Chris Kyles widows faces. instead he hides behind a computer like the gutless coward he is.


Agreed - coward describes him (and others) perfectly!


----------



## knitpresentgifts

galinipper said:


> Agree, it is a fantastic movie, can't say enough about it. I liked the way Eastwood directed the ending, he gave so much respect to his memory.


I heard it will be the biggest $ movie perhaps ever. That would be fantastic.

I'm still and always will be upset at the irony of how we lost one of the most heroic people in the USA military services.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is really pretty.


Thank you, I think so too.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

galinipper said:


> Wow....the finished product will be a stunner!


Hope so! It is supposed to be finished 72 inches long. I had to increase my needle sizes up three times and am slightly over the gauge. I hope I'll have enough yarn to get the length I want.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

galinipper said:


> It's that time of year again, prepping for the taxman.
> so back to work.


So soon? Don't you know you have a better chance of being audited the sooner you submit your returns.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

soloweygirl said:


> I am liking the look of the cowl KPG.


Thank you. I hope you're liking how your day is going today, my friend. Party hardy! :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Jokim said:


> GOOD MORNING KPG!!! :thumbup:
> Good to hear from you! :thumbup:


Backatcha! Only intended to tell everyone about the movie.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Jokim said:


> Thank you, KPG for the prompt and for lifting up our great nation. The libs are already out to denigrate this excellent movie. All the more reason for us to see it! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Not surprised - that is what they always do for anything, don't they?


----------



## knitpresentgifts

WendyBee said:


> That`s gorgeous Gifty.... love the blue sparkly yarn too. It really gives the cowl a lot of oomph.
> :thumbup:


Thanks. The main color is actually black with the bits of blue and iridescent nubs or slubs or whatever the heck they are called.

When I did a sample to work out the funky stitch, I used smooth yarns. I kept trying to get the double and quadruple yarn wraps to not look so sloppy. I could only determine I'd stitch down the center of each quad loop once finished. However, when I used the yarn recommended the nubs/slubs hid the sloppy ultra long stitches. and I'm now pleased with the look and won't have to do any additional top work.

In fact, I like it so well I just returned from buying three more yarns to make another one.


----------



## theyarnlady

Oh Solo I am late but wish you the happest of Birthdays.

Can't keep up with all of you . Always on after everyone has left.

Love the hat Joey Can't see anything wrong at all. 

KPG nice to see you again love the plaid.

WCK you said it better then I would have. wonder if it will make a difference. I was hoping that after I posted it would all stop but seem will not.


Oh Bon we can throw projects in bag and mail them to WEBee will be done in two days.Wouldn't that be grand.

Love it Gersaly still laughing. But I notice he did not keep his hands on the wheel at all times but laughing when he didn't. Wonder what he thinks now that he is famous.

CB saw Carly Simon on pbs honoring Marvin Hamlisch the song writer. You would not recongnize her. I could not believe it when they posted her name under talking . She has had a face lift and her hair is very thin. Not the same as I remember her.

Micheal Moore, is there are no words for him he to me is up there with Al Gore. WAnts everyone to think hee is for the people. He lies about how much money he has and his wife. He has made a fortune off the people he was suppose to sticking up for. He is a want to be who is a would be clown.

CB socks want to try it but the way I am going have to get sleeve done first and then scarf. Thought I found the yarn guess what not the right one, but think I found the one I was suppose to use. It has been to long sitting in yarn bag. Tired today don't know if I am coming or going. Hate when can't sleep at night.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Jokim said:


> Thank you for reminding me: I also made the triangular shawl from the pattern Kitty placed on this thread. I didn't have Noro yarn but used Unforgettable, similar colorways.
> I want you to know that I improvised blocking wires by using the smallest dowels I could find at Michael's, 1/8"dia., 36"long. Sanded them down and rounded the edges in a pencil sharpener. They worked fantastically! and the cost was minimal.
> As long as I'm giving hints, here's a stitch marker that will not distort the stitch nor leave a hole in the stitching: use a metal paper clip, I used a small one, and dip the outer end of it in some nail polish. Repeat several times until a smooth, somewhat bulbous end appears. I love using it when knitting socks on #1 needles. For larger stitches, you can use the larger paper clip and follow the same procedure. The best stitch marker ever! :thumbup:


You are too funny Jokim. I buy what is already made for stitch markers and deal with them. I don't use/have blocking wires. I simply steam over a towel or similar. Works for me.

I originally selected a lacy, scalloped cowl (one skein) to use my Noro Silk Garden Sock yarn. After 3/4s of the way complete, I decided it look too old and didn't feature the gorgeous colors of the Noro they way I wanted them to show. So I chose a short row, made of triangles scarf pattern. I also made that twice because I could get an extra triangle on the length than what the pattern claimed and when frogging back, couldn't get the marker placed properly to align the triangles, so frogged the entire thing and made it again. I'm much happier with how the yarn now features in triangle color blocks rather than the variegated look I didn't like.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Gerslay said:


> Oh wow, I'm loving that plaid and I'm not a plaid fan. How many different yarns are you carrying?


Three - black is main color, grey and cream are the other two. All three yarns have nubs of other colors/metallics/iridescence/twisted threads which makes it very pretty and interesting.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Jokim said:


> Very striking knitting, KPG! :thumbup:


Thanks. Actually fairly easy. It is a 24 row pattern but many of the rows are just repeats of another row.

I actually went to Michael's, I don't normally shop there, looking for the yarns featured in Bonnie's avatar afghan. I saw the plaid free pattern on the end cap of the yarn aisle and bought that project.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Knit crazy said:


> DH and I are getting ready now to see it today. It's getting great reviews. Good to hear from you KPG.


Likewise. I know you'll be touched by the movie.


----------



## Georgiegirl

joeysomma said:


> Yarnie - the least I can do is share some of my buttons. Most of my old buttons have the shanks on, I gave a good part of the others for a project with a youth group at church.
> 
> I will be sharing yarn with my knitting/crochet group. We meet the last Friday of the month.


OK, here is what I've done with MANY of my buttons...my great-grandmothers - Grandmother - Mom - myself - made a bracelet of them on black elastic - covered a black, elastic "belt" & sewed on BIG time a black knitted purse with numerous buttons.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Knit crazy said:


> I like the plaid. What ysrn did you use? It's striking.


Three craft yarns by Isaac Mizrahi. Bulky - size 5.

I went looking for more yarn and naturally the selection was minimal while the skeins marked down from $6.99 to $6.

I did buy a deep pink and the same grey I'm presently using. There isn't a 3rd coordinating color made, so I chose a smooth, yet same cord-like, #5 yarn that I think may look nice. The smooth blue color is the same blue in the nubs of the pink craft yarn. I'll likely use the pink as the main color (black in the original) as the blue smooth yarn isn't good for the wrapped stitches which creates the plaid effect.


----------



## Jokim

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks. Actually fairly easy. It is a 24 row pattern but many of the rows are just repeats of another row.
> 
> I actually went to Michael's, I don't normally shop there, looking for the yarns featured in Bonnie's avatar afghan. I saw the plaid scarf free pattern on the end cap of the yarn aisle and bought that project.


Hope you take a photo of the finished product, KPG. All of us would love to see it. It'll be beautiful!:thumbup:
Meant to mention it earlier, when Bonnie first changed to her present avatar: the afghan shown in her avatar is a free pattern given out at Michael's. Got mine sometime ago. Perhaps someday I'll make the afghan. It is striking.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

joeysomma said:


> Very pretty. I am afraid it looks to complicated for me.


Thanks - don't be afraid Joey. Not difficult at all. Just weird when you read it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Jokim said:


> Hope you take a photo of the finished product, KPG. All of us would love to see it. It'll be beautiful!:thumbup:
> Meant to mention it earlier, when Bonnie first changed to her present avatar: the afghan shown in her avatar is a free pattern given out at Michael's. Got mine sometime ago. Perhaps someday I'll make the afghan. It is striking.


I couldn't find the exact yarns online or in the stores. I did buy a substitute grouping but am considering returning all as I'm not sure I'd actually want to make/keep the afghan. Still pondering ... perhaps use the yarn in other ways.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Jokim said:


> Hope you take a photo of the finished product, KPG. All of us would love to see it. It'll be beautiful!:thumbup:
> Meant to mention it earlier, when Bonnie first changed to her present avatar: the afghan shown in her avatar is a free pattern given out at Michael's. Got mine sometime ago. Perhaps someday I'll make the afghan. It is striking.


O'tay! I will - just to brag. :-D

Got to say goodbye - need to prepare dinner a bit early as DH has plans tonight.


----------



## theyarnlady

I was reading my Michigan voices, some history about Michigan from people's letters who were going through certain periods in history.

I so loved this one, talk about history repeating it self. 

From Michigan Historical collections,University of Michigan.

written in his words: Charles L. Follo, Democtat representing Escanaba.

1962

Feb 6

I found that many people are becoming perssimistic over the prospects of a good Constitution because of the politiical maneuvering of both parties. The political ambitions of George Romney and the possibility of his candidacy (for governor) has driven the Democrats ffantic in their attempts to discredit him as a member of the convention and in other ways. With this I have llittle sympathy. In fact, I think they have brought him more publicity and have made themselves look foolish. i cannot go for such narrow partisanship.

March 27

Romney and brake have compromised on the election vs. the appointment of administrative board, on the 15-mill tax limitation and on earmarking of funds. In other words, it seems to me that Brake,by giving up a little has gained much more and romney has given up much of his idealistic program. The Democrats screamed to high heaven about "a deal" and threaatened to walk out of the convention.

I have gotten so disgusted with caucuses that I do not attend very regularly. They seem to be conducted like a CIO meeting and I am afraid the the CIP is dominatinating our causcus as the seem to dominate the Democratic party in Michigan. 

This from a man who was a Democrat he was tired of it back then. I can see history repeating itself, but it is the right who are fed up with it now. 

Same story different year.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

One more thing ... forgot to mention.

Does anyone know (WCK?) why a US size 12 needle isn't available?

I don't have that size in my circular interchangeable needle set (Wendy - notice you don't either in the set I sent you). I looked in Michael's today, and did not find a size 12 in either straight or circular needles.

Why isn't that size made? It is a mm measurement - what is going on? :-D Why is the #12 being shunned?

I'm starting a shout out and demand for #12. It is the Rodgers', Luck's and Brady's quarterback number, nothing wrong with it on the football field, so why in yarn shops? :-D


----------



## theyarnlady

Micheal Moore add on.

This man who thinks that the weathie people in this country should pay more to help the middle class and poor.

Guess how much money this man has made over 50 million dollars. Wonder if he has contribute any of this money he wants richer people and corporations to share with others. 

Want to bet nothing, he and Gore are the worst of the worst. Making money off of people and claiming to care.


----------



## Georgiegirl

knitpresentgifts said:


> *Good Morning Denim Country!*
> 
> Had to pop online and tell you all to go see, no run, to see _American Sniper_ (movie).
> 
> I saw it on Saturday knowing the story. Clint Eastwood produced the film and you won't regret seeing it.
> 
> Naturally, Liberal Hollywood, including the Michael Moores of the world, deny and trash the movie. All the more reason to see it in my book. ROFL
> 
> If you want to remember what the American Military Service Members do each and every day, past, present, future to make America the exceptional nation she is - this movie will set you on the path.
> 
> No disrespect to any other Nation, but I'm proud to be an American each and every day. This movie confirms to me the American Spirit and heroes who make this Nation great!
> 
> _Lone Survivor_ and _American Sniper_ both are recent films that brought it home for me.
> 
> Thank you to all American Military Service Members!


Yes, thanks to all our American military. They sacrifice so much to defend our country. As an example, just yesterday, we went to a birthday party for our best friends' 4 year old grandson. The Daddy is serving in Afghanistan. When we were singing Happy Birthday to the 4 year old & he was blowing out his candles the Mommy was videoing the festivities back & forth to the Daddy. We were able to tell the Daddy "hello." We all almost cried - but then again - isn't today's technology wonderful in that the Daddy could participate somewhat in his little boy's party.


----------



## Jokim

theyarnlady said:


> Micheal Moore add on.
> 
> This man who thinks that the weathie people in this country should pay more to help the middle class and poor.
> 
> Guess how much money this man has made over 50 million dollars. Wonder if he has contribute any of this money he wants richer people and corporations to share with others.
> 
> Want to bet nothing, he and Gore are the worst of the worst. Making money off of people and claiming to care.


He's a spoiled little rich kid, a son of a wealthy GM executive. He grew up wanting nothing! So many of our 'progressive liberals' are from that background. :thumbdown:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Gerslay said:


> This is great >>> Dover Police Dash Cam Confessional "Shake it Off"
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XFBUM8dMqw#t=18
> 
> ENJOY!


Too funny! I like the way he stops and waves then goes back into it. Thanks for the laugh! :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Jokim said:


> Thank you for reminding me: I also made the triangular shawl from the pattern Kitty placed on this thread. I didn't have Noro yarn but used Unforgettable, similar colorways.
> I want you to know that I improvised blocking wires by using the smallest dowels I could find at Michael's, 1/8"dia., 36"long. Sanded them down and rounded the edges in a pencil sharpener. They worked fantastically! and the cost was minimal.
> As long as I'm giving hints, here's a stitch marker that will not distort the stitch nor leave a hole in the stitching: use a metal paper clip, I used a small one, and dip the outer end of it in some nail polish. Repeat several times until a smooth, somewhat bulbous end appears. I love using it when knitting socks on #1 needles. For larger stitches, you can use the larger paper clip and follow the same procedure. The best stitch marker ever! :thumbup:


I use paperclips, safety pins and even bobbie pins. Nothing fancy. Most of the end up in my chair anyway. Good idea to use the nail polish.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Georgiegirl said:


> OK, here is what I've done with MANY of my buttons...my great-grandmothers - Grandmother - Mom - myself - made a bracelet of them on black elastic - covered a black, elastic "belt" & sewed on BIG time a black knitted purse with numerous buttons.


That is so cute. I have seen the bracelets but not the purse or belt. Cute! I mad a vest about 20 years ago with an old quilt with antiques buttons. I probably couldn't get it on now. :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Georgiegirl said:


> Yes, thanks to all our American military. They sacrifice so much to defend our country. As an example, just yesterday, we went to a birthday party for our best friends' 4 year old grandson. The Daddy is serving in Afghanistan. When we were singing Happy Birthday to the 4 year old & he was blowing out his candles the Mommy was videoing the festivities back & forth to the Daddy. We were able to tell the Daddy "hello." We all almost cried - but then again - isn't today's technology wonderful in that the Daddy could participate somewhat in his little boy's party.


That is great Daddy can still see his son on his birthday. That would make me cry too. Sad but happy.


----------



## Georgiegirl

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is so cute. I have seen the bracelets but not the purse or belt. Cute! I mad a vest about 20 years ago with an old quilt with antiques buttons. I probably couldn't get it on now. :roll:


Yep CB, I don't have to worry about bracelet or belt sizing/fitting me 'cause they're both made on elastic - & purse is, obviously, a one size fits all!


----------



## Georgiegirl

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is great Daddy can still see his son on his birthday. That would make me cry too. Sad but happy.


I told the Mommy her videoing was great - the Daddy has been in the military almost 20 years - she said not many years ago he had to put his name on a list to use the military phone banks - now they can virtually see each other while talking - I told her in the "old days" (the 1950's) we were lucky to receive a regular letter once a month! Ah, progress. Ain't it great!


----------



## theyarnlady

georgie, love your use of buttons. your funny strech it too.

Yes progress has its good and bad doesn't it.


----------



## Wombatnomore

Knit crazy said:


> You used French to appear smart. You aren't.


And you couldn't leave it alone could you? Any opportunity to snipe and be 'smart' yourself. You aren't.


----------



## Wombatnomore

Gerslay said:


> She's too stubborn to admit she made a mistake so she's compounded it by making several more..."pas trop intelligent"


How?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Jokim, WeBee and Yarnie did you see this? http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/1898-hat/people Lots of different hats with the 1898-hat pattern.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> Jokim, WeBee and Yarnie did you see this? http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/1898-hat/people Lots of different hats with the 1898-hat pattern.


Oh my world wide now. Just think you beat her to it.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> Too funny! I like the way he stops and waves then goes back into it. Thanks for the laugh! :thumbup:


I love the way he would throw his arms around then see someone and stop for a bit then off he would go. Got to love a guy who sings on the job .


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> I love the way he would throw his arms around then see someone and stop for a bit then off he would go. Got to love a guy who sings on the job .


Yes I loved that part. It was funny.


----------



## WendyBee

Jokim said:


> Thank you for reminding me: I also made the triangular shawl from the pattern Kitty placed on this thread. I didn't have Noro yarn but used Unforgettable, similar colorways.
> I want you to know that I improvised blocking wires by using the smallest dowels I could find at Michael's, 1/8"dia., 36"long. Sanded them down and rounded the edges in a pencil sharpener. They worked fantastically! and the cost was minimal.
> As long as I'm giving hints, here's a stitch marker that will not distort the stitch nor leave a hole in the stitching: use a metal paper clip, I used a small one, and dip the outer end of it in some nail polish. Repeat several times until a smooth, somewhat bulbous end appears. I love using it when knitting socks on #1 needles. For larger stitches, you can use the larger paper clip and follow the same procedure. The best stitch marker ever! :thumbup:


Great tip...thanks Jokim ♥

:thumbup: 
I used a large blue diaper pin to mark a spot on my first DPN knitting in the round in the 1898 hats project. As soon as I find the plastic stitch markers in the tiny version i`m going to buy them - they are just so cute. Will look on Amazon next month.
I have smaller safety pins in black and white as stitch markers too. They are great for different projects.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Your spools are a treasure Yarnie! My Dad used to put nails in the wooden spools for me to make miles of I-cord. He also had some bigger spools that had fine gauge wire and he put 8 or 10 nails in them.
> 
> Do you still have some of the santa carvings on the spools? Would love to see a pic. I'm sure your buttons will show up where you least expect them.


I remember seeing what your Dad did with the spools, it was fun to do it .

I really wish I had kept some of my carvings, but did not do it. Think that is why I stop selling them. It wasn't fun any more. Had to have a certain amount done at a certain time. Then people asking for a special one it just got to be to much and there was no joy in doing it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Yarnie you know I told you I lost the top off my popcorn popper. I found a glass one at Stapples on sale for $10.00. I was so excited . But last night I was making popcorn and I put it in the sink and it broke. Too bad tonight is a popcorn night.:O


----------



## WendyBee

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my world wide now. Just think you beat her to it.


That`s great yarny....so many different ways to make it. Our friends in the camper trailer at the bottom of our property went wild with delight at the hats I made them over the weekend. Dana said the multi coloured edging in her hat was exquisite. That`s the exact word she used. I did let it be known that I won`t be making anymore til the fall.
If I make one - it will be for me, and I have a few ideas on how to make it slightly different.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

WendyBee said:


> That`s great yarny....so many different ways to make it. Our friends in the camper trailer at the bottom of our property went wild with delight at the hats I made them over the weekend. Dana said the multi coloured edging in her hat was exquisite. That`s the exact word she used. I did let it be known that I won`t be making anymore til the fall.
> If I make one - it will be for me, and I have a few ideas on how to make it slightly different.


Good for you WeBee. Did you see all of the different styles on RAvelry?


----------



## WendyBee

My son finally got his car back today....fully restored from the time when his car skidded on black ice and slammed into a guard rail two months ago. He is one happy guy today.
He told the insurance company he didn`t want the insurance approved garage to rush the repairs,and was happy to wait. And he said it was worth the wait as its better than ever....like a brand new Ford Focus. He said it even has a new car smell to it.


----------



## bonbf3

knitpresentgifts said:


> *Good Morning Denim Country!*
> 
> Had to pop online and tell you all to go see, no run, to see _American Sniper_ (movie).
> 
> I saw it on Saturday knowing the story. Clint Eastwood produced the film and you won't regret seeing it.
> 
> Naturally, Liberal Hollywood, including the Michael Moores of the world, deny and trash the movie. All the more reason to see it in my book. ROFL
> 
> If you want to remember what the American Military Service Members do each and every day, past, present, future to make America the exceptional nation she is - this movie will set you on the path.
> 
> No disrespect to any other Nation, but I'm proud to be an American each and every day. This movie confirms to me the American Spirit and heroes who make this Nation great!
> 
> _Lone Survivor_ and _American Sniper_ both are recent films that brought it home for me.
> 
> Thank you to all American Military Service Members!


Thanks for the review. I thought the movie would be unbearably sad. Is it?

It's great to hear from you, kiddo!


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yarnie you know I told you I lost the top off my popcorn popper. I found a glass one at Stapples on sale for $10.00. I was so excited . But last night I was making popcorn and I put it in the sink and it broke. Too bad tonight is a popcorn night.:O


Oh no not again. Well we will have to do an Redenbacher box we just can't miss our popcorn night now can we.


----------



## theyarnlady

WendyBee said:


> That`s great yarny....so many different ways to make it. Our friends in the camper trailer at the bottom of our property went wild with delight at the hats I made them over the weekend. Dana said the multi coloured edging in her hat was exquisite. That`s the exact word she used. I did let it be known that I won`t be making anymore til the fall.
> If I make one - it will be for me, and I have a few ideas on how to make it slightly different.


KNowing you WeBee you will havae it finish by tomorrow and start another one after finishing that one. You must post it now so I can see all of them you are going to make. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady

WendyBee said:


> My son finally got his car back today....fully restored from the time when his car skidded on black ice and slammed into a guard rail two months ago. He is one happy guy today.
> He told the insurance company he didn`t want the insurance approved garage to rush the repairs,and was happy to wait. And he said it was worth the wait as its better than ever....like a brand new Ford Focus. He said it even has a new car smell to it.


Good for him and glad that is one less thing he will have to be concerned about.


----------



## WendyBee

theyarnlady said:


> KNowing you WeBee you will havae it finish by tomorrow and start another one after finishing that one. You must post it now so I can see all of them you are going to make. :thumbup:


LOL Yarny. I`m making me a scarf in that gorgeous teal and tan combo you like. Will probably make the tweaked 1898 hat in the same teal and tan if I have enough yarn left over.


----------



## WendyBee

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good for you WeBee. Did you see all of the different styles on RAvelry?


Sure did Bumpy. And I have a few ideas of my own too...something I haven`t seen in the 1898 hat I`m planning on knitting for me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

LTL how is our puppy doing?


----------



## Jokim

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my world wide now. Just think you beat her to it.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim

WendyBee said:


> Great tip...thanks Jokim ♥
> 
> :thumbup:
> I used a large blue diaper pin to mark a spot on my first DPN knitting in the round in the 1898 hats project. As soon as I find the plastic stitch markers in the tiny version i`m going to buy them - they are just so cute. Will look on Amazon next month.
> I have smaller safety pins in black and white as stitch markers too. They are great for different projects.


You're very welcome, WendyBee! Safety pins work well also. When using dpns, do you strive to have the beginning of the row in the middle of a dpn? That way you can always mark it and know where you are.


----------



## Jokim

WendyBee said:


> That`s great yarny....so many different ways to make it. Our friends in the camper trailer at the bottom of our property went wild with delight at the hats I made them over the weekend. Dana said the multi coloured edging in her hat was exquisite. That`s the exact word she used. I did let it be known that I won`t be making anymore til the fall.
> If I make one - it will be for me, and I have a few ideas on how to make it slightly different.


 :thumbup: Take a break, WendyBee. If you make any, do make them for yourself! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yarnie you know I told you I lost the top off my popcorn popper. I found a glass one at Stapples on sale for $10.00. I was so excited . But last night I was making popcorn and I put it in the sink and it broke. Too bad tonight is a popcorn night.:O


Oh no! There's gotta be a regular way to pop corn. Years ago people didn't have special equipment to do it, did they? I remember my mom popping corn in a reg. metal pot with a lid on it. Once just needed to shake it all the time while heating.


----------



## theyarnlady

Jokim said:


> Oh no! There's gotta be a regular way to pop corn. Years ago people didn't have special equipment to do it, did they? I remember my mom popping corn in a reg. metal pot with a lid on it. Once just needed to shake it all the time while heating.


yes I remember burning it until it was nice crisp and black too.


----------



## Jokim

WendyBee said:


> Sure did Bumpy. And I have a few ideas of my own too...something I haven`t seen in the 1898 hat I`m planning on knitting for me.


Pictures please, when done! :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Jokim said:


> Oh no! There's gotta be a regular way to pop corn. Years ago people didn't have special equipment to do it, did they? I remember my mom popping corn in a reg. metal pot with a lid on it. Once just needed to shake it all the time while heating.


I have burned many pots doing it that way. Remember Jiffy Pop? I always burned it or it didn't pop and all kernels . Then the bags for microwave. I even burned up a microwave with so much popcorn popping. Then my mother gave me a microwave popcorn popper. I love it. Then I lost the top before Christmas. I just got the new popper and loved it . Shame I didn't have it a week before it broke. But good news my son said he found the top to my old one. I must have threw out old corn and took it with me to feed the dogs. Hey popcorn!


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have burned many pots doing it that way. Remember Jiffy Pop? I always burned it or it didn't pop and all kernels . Then the bags for microwave. I even burned up a microwave with so much popcorn popping. Then my mother gave me a microwave popcorn popper. I love it. Then I lost the top before Christmas. I just got the new popper and loved it . Shame I didn't have it a week before it broke. But good news my son said he found the top to my old one. I must have threw out old corn and took it with me to feed the dogs. Hey popcorn!


Oh Jiffy pop my favorite to burn. I couldn't get that shake thing down. But then my brother said I was the only person he knew of who could burn soup. I am so talented in so many things in life. I know you all are envey's of me. But if you want I can teach you all how to do it. I mean where else could you find out how to do what I do but from the one who does it all. Burn food, knit and rip, sew up seams in under 5 seconds for a dress and on and on it goes.


----------



## theyarnlady

Know what I did and should not have done but did it any way.

I bought candles engraved wax candles. But mine have a timer on them. They are wax on the outside but little lites in the middle so won't start house on fire. But then again well I hope not. They run on batterys and I love the scent they give off.


----------



## Jokim

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have burned many pots doing it that way. Remember Jiffy Pop? I always burned it or it didn't pop and all kernels . Then the bags for microwave. I even burned up a microwave with so much popcorn popping. Then my mother gave me a microwave popcorn popper. I love it. Then I lost the top before Christmas. I just got the new popper and loved it . Shame I didn't have it a week before it broke. But good news my son said he found the top to my old one. I must have threw out old corn and took it with me to feed the dogs. Hey popcorn!


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Jokim

theyarnlady said:


> Know what I did and should not have done but did it any way.
> 
> I bought candles engraved wax candles. But mine have a timer on them. They are wax on the outside but little lites in the middle so won't start house on fire. But then again well I hope not. They run on batterys and I love the scent they give off.


We have those kind of candles. DH loves them. They're safe.  :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Know what I did and should not have done but did it any way.
> 
> I bought candles engraved wax candles. But mine have a timer on them. They are wax on the outside but little lites in the middle so won't start house on fire. But then again well I hope not. They run on batterys and I love the scent they give off.


I have the wax candles that look real with the little bulb. I went nuts and bought every size a few Christmas ago. But they don't smell. No timer either.


----------



## Jokim

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have the wax candles that look real with the little bulb. I went nuts and bought every size a few Christmas ago. But they don't smell. No timer either.


Ours has a timer and we set it up in MIL's bedroom. Gives her some light at night.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have the wax candles that look real with the little bulb. I went nuts and bought every size a few Christmas ago. But they don't smell. No timer either.


I had those too. But son and family gave me a gift cerif. to Boston storebut cost more then certif but then not as much if I had to pay for them. The ones I had were not made of real wax and not etch on them. 
But these are and oh so neat and turn them selves off after 4 hours then 20 hours later turn themseleves on.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> I had those too. But son and family gave me a gift cerif. to Boston storebut cost more then certif but then not as much if I had to pay for them. The ones I had were not made of real wax and not etch on them.
> But these are and oh so neat and turn them selves off after 4 hours then 20 hours later turn themseleves on.


I will have to look for them. The ones I have are plastic with a small battery . They look like real candles with a flicker.


----------



## Knit crazy

knitpresentgifts said:


> Backatcha! Only intended to tell everyone about the movie.


I saw it, and it was very powerful. Beautifully done and very well directed.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> I will have to look for them. The ones I have are plastic with a small battery . They look like real candles with a flicker.


Yes go find them and put them out they are not just for the holidays. Its nice to have them around and not worry about them.

I love my Yankee candles to but do not like to leave them on when not watching them. Smell so good when they burn.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Yes go find them and put them out they are not just for the holidays. Its nice to have them around and not worry about them.
> 
> I love my Yankee candles to but do not like to leave them on when not watching them. Smell so good when they burn.


I used to use the Yankee but got into the Village Candles when I had the shop opened. I still have lots of them. I am afraid of leaving them too. I put them on the stove top so I won't forget about them and burn the house down. I had over night company one time. I came down the stairs and almost had a heart attack. I had left one burning all night long. Scared me too death. Also I have the candle holder that plug into the wall and have the night lite. I am not very scared of them because the night lite reminds you to turn it off.


----------



## west coast kitty

knitpresentgifts said:


> *Good Morning Denim Country!*
> 
> Had to pop online and tell you all to go see, no run, to see _American Sniper_ (movie).
> 
> I saw it on Saturday knowing the story. Clint Eastwood produced the film and you won't regret seeing it.
> 
> Naturally, Liberal Hollywood, including the Michael Moores of the world, deny and trash the movie. All the more reason to see it in my book. ROFL
> 
> If you want to remember what the American Military Service Members do each and every day, past, present, future to make America the exceptional nation she is - this movie will set you on the path.
> 
> No disrespect to any other Nation, but I'm proud to be an American each and every day. This movie confirms to me the American Spirit and heroes who make this Nation great!
> 
> _Lone Survivor_ and _American Sniper_ both are recent films that brought it home for me.
> 
> Thank you to all American Military Service Members!


I've seen the trailers, it looks like a good movie. Glad to see you KPG!!


----------



## west coast kitty

knitpresentgifts said:


> WCK: Ten or so days ago, I finished my scarf with the Noro Silk Garden Sock yarn you gave me.
> 
> I still need to block it and seam the two ends to make it a cowl and will post a pic so you can see what I created.
> 
> Already now working on my plaid scarf - a bit of a weird stitch and 'lots' of puffy yarn (3 colors), but I'm liking that project too.


I'm looking forward to seeing your pic! Hope you enjoy the cowl and that you think of the Island when you wear it.


----------



## theyarnlady

I am leaving now as dear sweet adorable husband wants to use computer. Don't tell him I told you about the adorable part it will go to his head.

Nite and and God Bless.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Happy Birthday to Solo. Happy Birthday to you! I hope you have an udderly wonderful day friend. XX ♥


Happy Birthday Solo, hope you had a wonderful day!


----------



## Knit crazy

Jokim said:


> Oh no! There's gotta be a regular way to pop corn. Years ago people didn't have special equipment to do it, did they? I remember my mom popping corn in a reg. metal pot with a lid on it. Once just needed to shake it all the time while heating.


I still make popcorn the old fashioned way. I use a 3 qt. stainless steel pot (Revereware) that was my mother's. I pour just enoug oil to cover the bottom. Then, I add enough popcorn to make a single layer on the bottom. Put the lid on, turn the heat to medium high and rock the pan on the burner. Rocking the pan moved the oil and popcorn a little and keeps the heat from burning the corn. When the popping stops (or almost stops) all the corn is popped. I take it off the heat, wait a minute, and dump it in a bowl. If there are a few kernels in popped, add a little oil (very little) and redo until all the kernels have popped. Salt and enjoy.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Wouldn't that be nice if there were someone that finished up projects? I would let them do the kitchener stitch for me on my sock toes. But I know you can finish the sleeve Yarnie. I have faith in you.


 :thumbup: and I know you'll do a great job on your sock toes!!


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think this is the song of the day. Wonder why I keep singing it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: fits a few people doesn't it?


----------



## west coast kitty

joeysomma said:


> I have used one skein of Yarnie's yarn. I finished it last night. I did learn one important thing. You do not decrease the top of the hat when you have company and are talking. Good thing the yarn does not show the mistakes. Love the colors. It is bulky yarn and I used a 10 1/2 needle. Should have done a swatch since it is big.
> Thanks Yarnie.


You were fast Joey. It looks great and will be perfect for someone who likes the slouchie look or has a lot of hair.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Happy Birthday Solo, hope you had a wonderful day!


I can tell you spent all day making that. She will love it. :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty

Jokim said:


> Thank you for reminding me: I also made the triangular shawl from the pattern Kitty placed on this thread. I didn't have Noro yarn but used Unforgettable, similar colorways.
> I want you to know that I improvised blocking wires by using the smallest dowels I could find at Michael's, 1/8"dia., 36"long. Sanded them down and rounded the edges in a pencil sharpener. They worked fantastically! and the cost was minimal.
> As long as I'm giving hints, here's a stitch marker that will not distort the stitch nor leave a hole in the stitching: use a metal paper clip, I used a small one, and dip the outer end of it in some nail polish. Repeat several times until a smooth, somewhat bulbous end appears. I love using it when knitting socks on #1 needles. For larger stitches, you can use the larger paper clip and follow the same procedure. The best stitch marker ever! :thumbup:


Was this for you or a gift Jokim? Did you take a pic? Great tip on the dowels for blocking - thanks! DH had quite a bit of fine gauge wire that I was using along with T-pins but the dowels sound like a great alternative.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

WND Exclusive: House members eying hard conservative line
< >

Read more at http://www.wnd.com/2015/01/generals-conclude-obama-backed-al-qaida/#XSLoe4qY1m7tdkAm.99


----------



## west coast kitty

joeysomma said:


> Gestapo?? What can a homeschooling family do to be left alone?
> 
> 7 homeschool kids 'stolen' by sheriff's deputies
> 
> http://www.wnd.com/2015/01/7-homeschool-kids-stolen-by-sheriffs-deputies/#0J5MsA6ssEC9MXws.99
> 
> Adding another one:
> 
> Arizona child protection officials kidnap 7 children then issue gag order to keep parents quiet
> 
> http://www.naturalnews.com/048335_medical_kidnapping_Arizona_CPS.html##ixzz3PIrLn9OW


There are inconsistencies in our area - it seems some child welfare officers make allowances for some families and are harsh with others. We've had several families coming forward with their stories - sometimes the media attention is needed to make them justify their actions.


----------



## west coast kitty

Georgiegirl said:


> OK, here is what I've done with MANY of my buttons...my great-grandmothers - Grandmother - Mom - myself - made a bracelet of them on black elastic - covered a black, elastic "belt" & sewed on BIG time a black knitted purse with numerous buttons.


Great way of using your buttons Georgie!


----------



## west coast kitty

knitpresentgifts said:


> One more thing ... forgot to mention.
> 
> Does anyone know (WCK?) why a US size 12 needle isn't available?
> 
> I don't have that size in my circular interchangeable needle set (Wendy - notice you don't either in the set I sent you). I looked in Michael's today, and did not find a size 12 in either straight or circular needles.
> 
> Why isn't that size made? It is a mm measurement - what is going on? :-D Why is the #12 being shunned?
> 
> I'm starting a shout out and demand for #12. It is the Rodgers', Luck's and Brady's quarterback number, nothing wrong with it on the football field, so why in yarn shops? :-D


KPG you have a great country but your sizing for knitting needles is crazy! A US size 12 would convert to 8.5 mm and there hasn't been a demand for half mm size differences in larger needles. For some reason 7 and 7.5 mm needles aren't common in US so the few US suppliers that sell them have to convert them to 10 3/4 and 10 7/8.

After 8mm, standard metric sizing is 9, 10, 12, 15, 20, 25 mm. What were you going to use the US 12 for?


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> I remember seeing what your Dad did with the spools, it was fun to do it .
> 
> I really wish I had kept some of my carvings, but did not do it. Think that is why I stop selling them. It wasn't fun any more. Had to have a certain amount done at a certain time. Then people asking for a special one it just got to be to much and there was no joy in doing it.


That's true; when it get to be a chore rather than joy of creating it's time to call it quits. Would have loved to see a pic though.


----------



## west coast kitty

WendyBee said:


> My son finally got his car back today....fully restored from the time when his car skidded on black ice and slammed into a guard rail two months ago. He is one happy guy today.
> He told the insurance company he didn`t want the insurance approved garage to rush the repairs,and was happy to wait. And he said it was worth the wait as its better than ever....like a brand new Ford Focus. He said it even has a new car smell to it.


Good for him Wendy. Nothing quite like that new car smell for the guys, my DH loves it too.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Know what I did and should not have done but did it any way.
> 
> I bought candles engraved wax candles. But mine have a timer on them. They are wax on the outside but little lites in the middle so won't start house on fire. But then again well I hope not. They run on batterys and I love the scent they give off.


They sound nice Yarnie; I love scented candles or plug-in air fresheners too.


----------



## west coast kitty

joeysomma said:


> The cake looks good enough to eat. I'll take 3 trees, please.


 :thumbup: I've got dibs on the waterfall!


----------



## WendyBee

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: I've got dibs on the waterfall!


Thanks for leaving the camper for me.... I was eyeing that up earlier.


----------



## Georgiegirl

west coast kitty said:


> Great way of using your buttons Georgie!


Yes, I really like the look of the buttons on various things. I have many more in my big button box. Think I'm gonna do another purse for my GD. I know she'll like it lots. It's so easy to do.


----------



## Georgiegirl

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: I've got dibs on the waterfall!


I'll take the trailer (or as you call it in Australia - a caravan) as long as it has a color TV inside.


----------



## lovethelake

Country Bumpkins said:


> LTL how is our puppy doing?


He is doing very well, but the other two are not. The big guy can't figure out what 'it' is, and does not want to be bothered with him. He will occasionally attempt to be playful with him, but basically he ignores him. The little one will play with him, but yesterday Bandit went for her food, she warned him, then boom....he was on his back and crying. Pretty funny. He has to learn he is not the leader in this house

He is sleeping through the night, cries when he needs to go out. If he wakes me up around 3 ish, will put him back in his crate after he takes care of business. But I am pooped. Not used to constantly being vigilant and going in and out, up and down all day. But I chose to have him, glad I did, and tis too will pass.


----------



## Knit crazy

lovethelake said:


> He is doing very well, but the other two are not. The big guy can't figure out what 'it' is, and does not want to be bothered with him. He will occasionally attempt to be playful with him, but basically he ignores him. The little one will play with him, but yesterday Bandit went for her food, she warned him, then boom....he was on his back and crying. Pretty funny. He has to learn he is not the leader in this house
> 
> He is sleeping through the night, cries when he needs to go out. If he wakes me up around 3 ish, will put him back in his crate after he takes care of business. But I am pooped. Not used to constantly being vigilant and going in and out, up and down all day. But I chose to have him, glad I did, and tis too will pass.


It won't take long. It would help if the older two took him under their wing. Try sitting them down for a "family" conference. I did that before introducing our 4 year old Cairn (female) to my daughter's Maltese/ShitZu puppy. I got her attention and seriously told her she was in charge of teaching the puppy to be a good girl. I reminded her frequently it was her job. Fortunately, she did it for the most part. Maybe it was her own maternal instincts.

Dogs love to work. They love to have jobs. Unfortunately, in today's world we don't trigger the pack instincts they all have to care for the pack. They can't let the baby out at night, but the could play with him. They could teach him manners, and it sounds like they are teaching him the pack's pecking order at feeding time.

Good luck with your baby.


----------



## bonbf3

Knit crazy said:


> I still make popcorn the old fashioned way. I use a 3 qt. stainless steel pot (Revereware) that was my mother's. I pour just enoug oil to cover the bottom. Then, I add enough popcorn to make a single layer on the bottom. Put the lid on, turn the heat to medium high and rock the pan on the burner. Rocking the pan moved the oil and popcorn a little and keeps the heat from burning the corn. When the popping stops (or almost stops) all the corn is popped. I take it off the heat, wait a minute, and dump it in a bowl. If there are a few kernels in popped, add a little oil (very little) and redo until all the kernels have popped. Salt and enjoy.


That's how we do it, too.


----------



## bonbf3

west coast kitty said:


> Happy Birthday Solo, hope you had a wonderful day!


WCK, what a beautiful cake for Solo! Happy belated birthday, Solo!


----------



## bonbf3

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: fits a few people doesn't it?


Well, after taking 30 minutes to prepare myself for leaving the house, that could describe me. However, my attempt at breathtaking beauty was All In Vain! :shock:


----------



## bonbf3

west coast kitty said:


> KPG you have a great country but your sizing for knitting needles is crazy! A US size 12 would convert to 8.5 mm and there hasn't been a demand for half mm size differences in larger needles. For some reason 7 and 7.5 mm needles aren't common in US so the few US suppliers that sell them have to convert them to 10 3/4 and 10 7/8.
> 
> After 8mm, standard metric sizing is 9, 10, 12, 15, 20, 25 mm. What were you going to use the US 12 for?


Yes, our measuring system is a bit strange overall. 12 inches in a foot? 5280 feet in a mile? Tens would have been so much easier. Although I am flummoxed by the metric system, even though it makes more sense!


----------



## bonbf3

west coast kitty said:


> That's true; when it get to be a chore rather than joy of creating it's time to call it quits. Would have loved to see a pic though.


I agree with you and Yarnie. I knit for the pure pleasure of it. Sometimes something good comes of it!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> KPG you have a great country but your sizing for knitting needles is crazy! A US size 12 would convert to 8.5 mm and there hasn't been a demand for half mm size differences in larger needles. For some reason 7 and 7.5 mm needles aren't common in US so the few US suppliers that sell them have to convert them to 10 3/4 and 10 7/8.
> 
> After 8mm, standard metric sizing is 9, 10, 12, 15, 20, 25 mm. What were you going to use the US 12 for?


I looked on the net for the reasoning but couldn't find out why there are no 12. Odd. I know the reason there are no 13 on elevators but not about size 12 on knitting needles.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Bonn did you get our warm weather? We had it for 3 days. So pretty and the bird were singing. Looks like the temps may start to come back down then rain.


----------



## theyarnlady

We had same here CB. But today ice on roads. Someone took out part of our fence this morning with their car. That person was kind enough to call police and leave his number so he could pay for replacing fence. There are good people in this world aren't there. 

Finial got a good nights sleep. Well that was until husband woke me to tell me fence was removed into yard. Well more then removed. Wanted to tell husband may be a good thing as when mowing grass he has to go around fence. This way he would not have to go so far. I know it was nasty, but one has to find something good could come from it.


----------



## theyarnlady

joeysomma said:


> The cake looks good enough to eat. I'll take 3 trees, please.


Hey want to share there are enough trees for both of us.


----------



## theyarnlady

Knit crazy said:


> I still make popcorn the old fashioned way. I use a 3 qt. stainless steel pot (Revereware) that was my mother's. I pour just enoug oil to cover the bottom. Then, I add enough popcorn to make a single layer on the bottom. Put the lid on, turn the heat to medium high and rock the pan on the burner. Rocking the pan moved the oil and popcorn a little and keeps the heat from burning the corn. When the popping stops (or almost stops) all the corn is popped. I take it off the heat, wait a minute, and dump it in a bowl. If there are a few kernels in popped, add a little oil (very little) and redo until all the kernels have popped. Salt and enjoy.


Can you come to my house and make some, it sounds so good.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> We had same here CB. But today ice on roads. Someone took out part of our fence this morning with their car. That person was kind enough to call police and leave his number so he could pay for replacing fence. There are good people in this world aren't there.
> 
> Finial got a good nights sleep. Well that was until husband woke me to tell me fence was removed into yard. Well more then removed. Wanted to tell husband may be a good thing as when mowing grass he has to go around fence. This way he would not have to go so far. I know it was nasty, but one has to find something good could come from it.


I hate with that happens. Will you be able to replace the same fence? Yes there are some good people in the world. 
We are in the curve so we always have people jumping the ditch but our fence is further back. We had someone on NY night bite the dust but wasn't hurt. They still went to their party. But with no headlights.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> I used to use the Yankee but got into the Village Candles when I had the shop opened. I still have lots of them. I am afraid of leaving them too. I put them on the stove top so I won't forget about them and burn the house down. I had over night company one time. I came down the stairs and almost had a heart attack. I had left one burning all night long. Scared me too death. Also I have the candle holder that plug into the wall and have the night lite. I am not very scared of them because the night lite reminds you to turn it off.


I put them on top of stove to. Glad your candle did not cause you to have a heart attack. Would not want to read in or see on TV. Women dies of heart attack for leaving candle burn through the night on stove. :roll: :wink:


----------



## theyarnlady

JOey glad to see your moving right along with stash. I can't wait to see next project.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> I put them on top of stove to. Glad your candle did not cause you to have a heart attack. Would not want to read in or see on TV. Women dies of heart attack for leaving candle burn through the night on stove. :roll: :wink:


Oh you! The candle was on my wooden dining room table. But the house still smelled good the next day.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh you! The candle was on my wooden dining room table. But the house still smelled good the next day.


Sorry about that but still would not want to read or see it on any part of your furniture or stove.  ;-)


----------



## Country Bumpkins

I just saw this interesting article.
7 Signs you're a drama queen
Jul 26, 2011

by Vicki Clinebell Follow
Drop the drama
Are you always the star in your own personal soap opera? A bad attitude and critical comments are just two of the signs that you're a full-fledged drama queen!

Drama queen

Is every event in your life an epic drama? If you blow things out of proportion and thrive on all the attention your actions create, you could be a typical drama queen!
1Stir it up

The drama queen likes to stir things up. She gossips and manipulates to cause trouble and arguments between other people. Her payoff is being the center of attention in the ensuing battle.
2Big deal

Drama queens have no sense of proportion. Tiny events -- somebody spills wine on her shoe, she gains half a pound -- are viewed as ultimate disasters. There are no minor mishaps in the drama queen's world.
3Sharing misery

Can you say "emotionally dysfunctional?" The drama queen feels duty-bound to make life harder for everybody around her. It comes as naturally to her as breathing.
4Just sharing

Drama queens share -- dramatically -- the highs and lows of their lives, convinced that every detail is of great interest to their audience. And woe to the listener who doesn't respond in the expected manner. More drama will follow if you don't ooh and aah over her endless narratives.
5Unsatisfied

Drama queens are picky. In a restaurant, expect the drama queen to send her dinner back until it achieves perfection...the entree is rarely cooked to her taste, and the vegetables are never quite crisp enough. Drama queens expect perfection , or those who serve her should anticipate feeling her disdain and hearing the complaints.
6Choose your weapons

Criticism is the drama queen's weapon of choice. She sets high standards based on her own opinions -- for style, entertainment, behavior, etc. And the drama queen never hesitates to let others know, in totally inappropriate ways, that they just don't measure up. Her catty and cutting remarks are music to her own ears.
7Look at me

If there's one thing that the drama queen craves, it's being the center of attention. She's not fussy about how she achieves this as long as the spotlight shines brightest on her. Her sense of entitlement is deeply ingrained. If she has to manufacture a scene to switch the attention to herself, it's not a problem for the true drama queen.

Crying, complaining, thriving on the turmoil she creates every day...the girl with the ability to annoy and irritate weaves her way through life making every molehill into a mountain. She's a drama queen!


----------



## theyarnlady

joeysomma said:


> Of course, I will share. I have seen more than enough trees in my life. Or maybe I should say pieces of trees. But I do love the smell of fresh cut pine, especially jack pine.
> 
> FYI: We have a saw mill and a lumber yard.


I love the smell of pine to. When going to Grandma's house cabin had one of those push out windows and in summer when hot the pines smelt so good.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> I just saw this interesting article.
> 7 Signs you're a drama queen
> Jul 26, 2011
> 
> by Vicki Clinebell Follow
> Drop the drama
> Are you always the star in your own personal soap opera? A bad attitude and critical comments are just two of the signs that you're a full-fledged drama queen!
> 
> Drama queen
> 
> Is every event in your life an epic drama? If you blow things out of proportion and thrive on all the attention your actions create, you could be a typical drama queen!
> 1Stir it up
> 
> The drama queen likes to stir things up. She gossips and manipulates to cause trouble and arguments between other people. Her payoff is being the center of attention in the ensuing battle.
> 2Big deal
> 
> Drama queens have no sense of proportion. Tiny events -- somebody spills wine on her shoe, she gains half a pound -- are viewed as ultimate disasters. There are no minor mishaps in the drama queen's world.
> 3Sharing misery
> 
> Can you say "emotionally dysfunctional?" The drama queen feels duty-bound to make life harder for everybody around her. It comes as naturally to her as breathing.
> 4Just sharing
> 
> Drama queens share -- dramatically -- the highs and lows of their lives, convinced that every detail is of great interest to their audience. And woe to the listener who doesn't respond in the expected manner. More drama will follow if you don't ooh and aah over her endless narratives.
> 5Unsatisfied
> 
> Drama queens are picky. In a restaurant, expect the drama queen to send her dinner back until it achieves perfection...the entree is rarely cooked to her taste, and the vegetables are never quite crisp enough. Drama queens expect perfection , or those who serve her should anticipate feeling her disdain and hearing the complaints.
> 6Choose your weapons
> 
> Criticism is the drama queen's weapon of choice. She sets high standards based on her own opinions -- for style, entertainment, behavior, etc. And the drama queen never hesitates to let others know, in totally inappropriate ways, that they just don't measure up. Her catty and cutting remarks are music to her own ears.
> 7Look at me
> 
> If there's one thing that the drama queen craves, it's being the center of attention. She's not fussy about how she achieves this as long as the spotlight shines brightest on her. Her sense of entitlement is deeply ingrained. If she has to manufacture a scene to switch the attention to herself, it's not a problem for the true drama queen.
> 
> Crying, complaining, thriving on the turmoil she creates every day...the girl with the ability to annoy and irritate weaves her way through life making every molehill into a mountain. She's a drama queen!


I know a few women and one man like that. Trouble is every one co toes to them. Must be afraid to confront them.


----------



## WendyBee

Good afternoon D&P friends.
I spent most of last night sewing. First I sewed new snaps onto the comforter cover I made last year. Then because I had the sewing needles out, I decided to do the mammoth task of sewing buttons on Brittanys 'owl cowl'. LOL the eyes really made the owls come to life. 
By the time I sewed the last button on, my fingers were sore from pricking them constantly. I looked at the clock, and yikes it was 4am!!!
Pics later


----------



## Country Bumpkins

WendyBee said:


> Good afternoon D&P friends.
> I spent most of last night sewing. First I sewed new snaps onto the comforter cover I made last year. Then because I had the sewing needles out, I decided to do the mammoth task of sewing buttons on Brittanys 'owl cowl'. LOL the eyes really made the owls come to life.
> By the time I sewed the last button on, my fingers were sore from pricking them constantly. I looked at the clock, and yikes it was 4am!!!
> Pics later


I can't wait to see the owl scarf. I know what you mean. Those tiny buttons are hard to sew on the yarn. Do you knit and brush your teeth at the same time. :lol: You get so much knitting done you must. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady

WendyBee said:


> Good afternoon D&P friends.
> I spent most of last night sewing. First I sewed new snaps onto the comforter cover I made last year. Then because I had the sewing needles out, I decided to do the mammoth task of sewing buttons on Brittanys 'owl cowl'. LOL the eyes really made the owls come to life.
> By the time I sewed the last button on, my fingers were sore from pricking them constantly. I looked at the clock, and yikes it was 4am!!!
> Pics later


Just one question WEBe do you ever sleep and how long.


----------



## theyarnlady

JOey I remember you telling me about the saw mill and lumber yard.

Is your husband still doing it? 

Sorry about working so hard. Sure Aparial can't come soon enough for you.

Notice on news that the IRS said refunds will be late this year as short of staff, and ect. Isn't that the same thing they said last year.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

http://www.bizpacreview.com/2015/01/20/james-woods-michael-moore-doing-for-american-sniper-what-obama-did-for-gun-sales-173938


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Love Clint Eastwood.http://www.youngcons.com/clint-eastwood-told-michael-moore-show-front-door-camera-ill/#jWJSzCty8R09kDOU.99


----------



## WendyBee

theyarnlady said:


> Just one question WEBe do you ever sleep and how long.


LOL yes. I woke up at 11am this morning. And I`m so achy this morning because of all the laundry I did yesterday. Because it was a nice sunny day yesterday I decided to hang laundry outside. Unfortunately because the air was so damp yesterday, the clothes were as wet at 5pm as they were at 9, 10 and 11am when I first hung the laundry out. By 5pm when I brought the laundry back inside (3 loads worth)to put in the dryer, I was literally staggering. I laughed and said to hubby it reminded me of staggering under the weight of putting that 30 pound turkey in the oven Thanksgiving morning.


----------



## galinipper

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.bizpacreview.com/2015/01/20/james-woods-michael-moore-doing-for-american-sniper-what-obama-did-for-gun-sales-173938


Moore's remarks are an indorsement to 'American Sniper'
:thumbup:


----------



## galinipper

WendyBee said:


> Good afternoon D&P friends.
> I spent most of last night sewing. First I sewed new snaps onto the comforter cover I made last year. Then because I had the sewing needles out, I decided to do the mammoth task of sewing buttons on Brittanys 'owl cowl'. LOL the eyes really made the owls come to life.
> By the time I sewed the last button on, my fingers were sore from pricking them constantly. I looked at the clock, and yikes it was 4am!!!
> Pics later


Looking forward to your pics Wendy. A couple years ago I did an owl hat for my sister. I knitted it in a soft maize color and used hot pink thread when sewing the eyes on. It really looked good, you could really tell what was looking at you. I wonder when you sleep too ;-)

TL


----------



## WendyBee

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.bizpacreview.com/2015/01/20/james-woods-michael-moore-doing-for-american-sniper-what-obama-did-for-gun-sales-173938


I love James Woods - always have since 1980. And if I`m truthful I named my first son after him. But don`t tell hubby.
And talking of my son, he just got a commendation at his job as prison guard in Kentucky last week. He and another guard noticed that one prison inmate was off her meds and stopped a very dangerous situation in its tracks. Apparently she was hoarding her meds, and they were found inside her mattress.


----------



## Lukelucy

WendyBee said:


> I love James Woods - always have since 1980. And if I`m truthful I named my first son after him. But don`t tell hubby.
> And talking of my son, he just got a commendation at his job as prison guard in Kentucky last week. He and another guard noticed that one prison inmate was off her meds and stopped a very dangerous situation in its tracks. Apparently she was hoarding her meds, and they were found inside her mattress.


Amazing story. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## WendyBee

galinipper said:


> Looking forward to your pics Wendy. A couple years ago I did an owl hat for my sister. I knitted it in a soft maize color and used hot pink thread when sewing the eyes on. It really looked good, you could really tell what was looking at you. I wonder when you sleep too ;-)
> 
> TL


The hot pink thread against the soft maize sounds so gorgeous gali. I bet it really boosted the wow factor in that hat and made it all the more eye catching.


----------



## soloweygirl

WendyBee said:


> Happy Birthday solo....may your day be as wonderful as you ♥


Thanks Wendy. I had a wonderful ME day.


----------



## soloweygirl

joeysomma said:


> Happy Birthday! Please eat an udderly delicious piece of cake for me, since I have to go to work.


Had yours for breakfast today. :-D :-D


----------



## soloweygirl

Jokim said:


> A very Happy Birthday wish goes out to you, Solo! Hope your day is pleasant and restful.♥♥♥ :thumbup:


Thanks Jokim and Gerslay.


----------



## soloweygirl

joeysomma said:


> What they do not seem to understand, he did not personally plan the protests, but he * financed* the organizations that planned the protests. Then the protests turned to riots. I wonder when Soros will apologize and offer to pay for the damage that the rioters did when the organized protests got out of control. I don't have to wonder, the answer is never.
> 
> I new nothing of the Koch brothers until 2012. It must be that the ones who do good, do not make the headlines.


They only make the headlines when the liberals need to complain about something.


----------



## Jokim

west coast kitty said:


> Happy Birthday Solo, hope you had a wonderful day!


Love the apropos cake. Solo must've loved it!♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins

WendyBee said:


> I love James Woods - always have since 1980. And if I`m truthful I named my first son after him. But don`t tell hubby.
> And talking of my son, he just got a commendation at his job as prison guard in Kentucky last week. He and another guard noticed that one prison inmate was off her meds and stopped a very dangerous situation in its tracks. Apparently she was hoarding her meds, and they were found inside her mattress.


I have always liked James Woods too. He reminds me of my bil that died.
Good for you son. He sounds like he is good at his job!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

soloweygirl said:


> Had yours for breakfast today. :-D :-D


 :lol:


----------



## Jokim

west coast kitty said:


> Was this for you or a gift Jokim? Did you take a pic? Great tip on the dowels for blocking - thanks! DH had quite a bit of fine gauge wire that I was using along with T-pins but the dowels sound like a great alternative.


The scarves were Christmas gifts for two good friends of mine (had a mega knitting session:3 scarves and a baby blanket in one month). Sorry no picks taken, I might take a photo of mine. The dowels are re-usable and worked nicely. I had to pin them with my quilting pins.♥


----------



## Jokim

Country Bumpkins said:


> WND Exclusive: House members eying hard conservative line
> < >
> 
> Read more at http://www.wnd.com/2015/01/generals-conclude-obama-backed-al-qaida/#XSLoe4qY1m7tdkAm.99


Hmm...........?


----------



## theyarnlady

Jokim said:


> The scarves were Christmas gifts for two good friends of mine (had a mega knitting session:3 scarves and a baby blanket in one month). Sorry no picks taken, I might take a photo of mine. The dowels are re-usable and worked nicely. I had to pin them with my quilting pins.♥


You got all of it done in one month you and WEBee must be related. 
Neat idea for the dowels wish I had know it before I bought mine. They were not cheap. Your a smart cookie lady.


----------



## WendyBee

Here is the owl cowl, and also the scarf I`m knitting for me still in progress.
The cowl looks blue in this pic, but it seems I have a lousy camera and doesn`t show the gorgeous purple like I had hoped.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

I have been cleaning out DH's closet. He said he needed more room. I see about 42 tee shirts in every color. Three packages of socks. Most of them are brand new with tags. Lots of shorts and jogging pants. He didn't need room he needed me to organize.Let's just see how long this lasts. Two bags of rags to leave her asap.


----------



## Jokim

west coast kitty said:


> KPG you have a great country but your sizing for knitting needles is crazy! A US size 12 would convert to 8.5 mm and there hasn't been a demand for half mm size differences in larger needles. For some reason 7 and 7.5 mm needles aren't common in US so the few US suppliers that sell them have to convert them to 10 3/4 and 10 7/8.
> 
> After 8mm, standard metric sizing is 9, 10, 12, 15, 20, 25 mm. What were you going to use the US 12 for?


It strikes me as strange that there is a size #10, #10-1/2, #11, #13, but no #12! Hmm.....♥


----------



## Jokim

west coast kitty said:


> Good for him Wendy. Nothing quite like that new car smell for the guys, my DH loves it too.


It is a guy thing, isn't it? :XD: :wink: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

WendyBee said:


> Here is the owl cowl, and also the scarf I`m knitting for me still in progress.
> The cowl looks blue in this pic, but it seems I have a lousy camera and doesn`t show the gorgeous purple like I had hoped.


Love, love the owl scarf. She is going to love it. You need to stop working on everyone else things and work on that beautiful scarf for yourself. Love the colors and design. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim

lovethelake said:


> He is doing very well, but the other two are not. The big guy can't figure out what 'it' is, and does not want to be bothered with him. He will occasionally attempt to be playful with him, but basically he ignores him. The little one will play with him, but yesterday Bandit went for her food, she warned him, then boom....he was on his back and crying. Pretty funny. He has to learn he is not the leader in this house
> 
> He is sleeping through the night, cries when he needs to go out. If he wakes me up around 3 ish, will put him back in his crate after he takes care of business. But I am pooped. Not used to constantly being vigilant and going in and out, up and down all day. But I chose to have him, glad I did, and tis too will pass.


Yes, just keep telling yourself, 'This too will pass..' :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady

WendyBee said:


> Here is the owl cowl, and also the scarf I`m knitting for me still in progress.
> The cowl looks blue in this pic, but it seems I have a lousy camera and doesn`t show the gorgeous purple like I had hoped.


Beautiful WeBee don't worry about color. The scarf wow wish I could do something like that.


----------



## theyarnlady

Jokim said:


> Yes, just keep telling yourself, 'This too will pass..' :thumbup:


Isn't that the truth. Sounds like LTL is still enjoying him no matter what he does. He is potty trained. Know the feeling of having to get up at night. They really are like babies. Well at least older ones are showing him who is in control. :roll:


----------



## WendyBee

Country Bumpkins said:


> Love, love the owl scarf. She is going to love it. You need to stop working on everyone else things and work on that beautiful scarf for yourself. Love the colors and design. :thumbup:


Thanks Bumpy. If you want the butterfly pattern for yourself, PM me. I typed it out to print. And I saved it in txt file in case my D&P friends wanted it. 
On the page I printed out, the rows in blue I used a blue highlighter pen in the row number to make them easier to follow on the pattern. The rows left blank was the contrasting colour.


----------



## Jokim

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bonn did you get our warm weather? We had it for 3 days. So pretty and the bird were singing. Looks like the temps may start to come back down then rain.


Are your bulbs (tulips, hyacinths, snowbells, croci (crocuses)) coming up already? We have a 3 month wait for that.


----------



## Jokim

theyarnlady said:


> I love the smell of pine to. When going to Grandma's house cabin had one of those push out windows and in summer when hot the pines smelt so good.


Not only do I love the smell of pines wafting in the air, but I also love to listen to the pines whispering in the breeze. What a soothing sound that is.


----------



## Jokim

theyarnlady said:


> I know a few women and one man like that. Trouble is every one co toes to them. Must be afraid to confront them.


Hopefully it's no one in Denim Country! :XD:  :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady

Jokim said:


> Not only do I love the smell of pines wafting in the air, but I also love to listen to the pines whispering in the breeze. What a soothing sound that is.


Thats very true the sound they make is soft . You have to be quite to hear it. That's where the problem lies with me quite.


----------



## Jokim

WendyBee said:


> LOL yes. I woke up at 11am this morning. And I`m so achy this morning because of all the laundry I did yesterday. Because it was a nice sunny day yesterday I decided to hang laundry outside. Unfortunately because the air was so damp yesterday, the clothes were as wet at 5pm as they were at 9, 10 and 11am when I first hung the laundry out. By 5pm when I brought the laundry back inside (3 loads worth)to put in the dryer, I was literally staggering. I laughed and said to hubby it reminded me of staggering under the weight of putting that 30 pound turkey in the oven Thanksgiving morning.


You need to rest a bit, WendyBee. You are working too hard. :wink:


----------



## Jokim

theyarnlady said:


> You got all of it done in one month you and WEBee must be related.
> Neat idea for the dowels wish I had know it before I bought mine. They were not cheap. Your a smart cookie lady.


Love to be related to WendyBee. Such an excellent work ethic! :thumbup: 
One other advantage of using dowels for blocking: they don't rust! :lol:


----------



## Jokim

WendyBee said:


> Here is the owl cowl, and also the scarf I`m knitting for me still in progress.
> The cowl looks blue in this pic, but it seems I have a lousy camera and doesn`t show the gorgeous purple like I had hoped.


Gorgeous work, WendyBee! 
The last photo, is that of a double-knitted scarf? You know how to double knit? Great!!! :thumbup: (I hope to learn someday  )


----------



## Jokim

theyarnlady said:


> Isn't that the truth. Sounds like LTL is still enjoying him no matter what he does. He is potty trained. Know the feeling of having to get up at night. They really are like babies. Well at least older ones are showing him who is in control. :roll:


I know it seems like this training period is without end, but I think she enjoys having the new pup around. I know I would love him to death. When my kids got their dogs, I couldn't stay away from them. Babies and puppies, irresistible! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim

theyarnlady said:


> Thats very true the sound they make is soft . You have to be quite to hear it. That's where the problem lies with me quite.


The smells and sounds of childhood....,what memories! :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Jokim said:


> Are your bulbs (tulips, hyacinths, snowbells, croci (crocuses)) coming up already? We have a 3 month wait for that.


They are barely peaking up. I need to rake the leaves off so they can make it up. My mother's always blooms in Feb but since we are in the woods it takes a little longer.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Jokim said:


> Not only do I love the smell of pines wafting in the air, but I also love to listen to the pines whispering in the breeze. What a soothing sound that is.


Me too. Love the smell of freshly cut wood. I know Joeys gets to smell it all the time.
The high was 68 today. Felt like Spring. Get ready for it Bonn I am sending it your way.


----------



## WendyBee

Jokim said:


> Gorgeous work, WendyBee!
> The last photo, is that of a double-knitted scarf? You know how to double knit? Great!!! :thumbup: (I hope to learn someday  )


Thanks Jokim. No, my scarf is not double knit...it`s slip stitch. 
Double knitting is the next new project to learn. Looks like something I can really get my teeth into. I`ve seen some videos on YouTube and it looks really interesting. I have some paw print and heart patterns saved that I want to make little blankies for the animal shelters. My sister in law gave me a bag of yarn that she never used 18 months ago. I promised her I`ll make blankets for animal shelters in my local town and hers in Kentucky.


----------



## WendyBee

Jokim said:


> The smells and sounds of childhood....,what memories! :-D


There are so many smells of childhood I love..... wood shavings from my Grandfathers wood shed, the smell after a rain shower, the smell of newly mown grass, the smell of a coal fire at my Grandparents house.
The list goes on and on


----------



## theyarnlady

Jokim said:


> Hopefully it's no one in Denim Country! :XD:  :thumbup:


Now now you don't have to worry about us. we always keep our toes from co.


----------



## lovethelake

Jokim said:


> It strikes me as strange that there is a size #10, #10-1/2, #11, #13, but no #12! Hmm.....♥


My guess it is maybe a British gauge of needle.


----------



## lovethelake

Jokim said:


> I know it seems like this training period is without end, but I think she enjoys having the new pup around. I know I would love him to death. When my kids got their dogs, I couldn't stay away from them. Babies and puppies, irresistible! :thumbup:


Well not house broken really, I am just really trained well to take him out ever hour. I should be getting the treats :-D I have started keeping him on a leash all day in the house. He sneaks off to tinkle on a rug where he knows I can't see him. Good grief, he does it if I am in the same room and look away for a half of a second. That is how I know he could be, he just doesn't want to be bothered. So if he wakes up from a nap, he goes out. If he eats, he goes out. If he breathes for 30 minutes straight, he goes out...................See I told you I was well trained. I have also limited his water to a 1/2 a cup at a time. Then after an hour or so he can have another 1/2 cup. The way he was gulping it down you think he was preparing to live in a desert. When he is outside in the fenced in backyard, he is off leash and run until he poops out.

Tick tock...........it has been a half hour, guess what I am going to do?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

lovethelake said:


> Well not house broken really, I am just really trained well to take him out ever hour. I should be getting the treats :-D I have started keeping him on a leash all day in the house. He sneaks off to tinkle on a rug where he knows I can't see him. Good grief, he does it if I am in the same room and look away for a half of a second. That is how I know he could be, he just doesn't want to be bothered. So if he wakes up from a nap, he goes out. If he eats, he goes out. If he breathes for 30 minutes straight, he goes out...................See I told you I was well trained. I have also limited his water to a 1/2 a cup at a time. Then after an hour or so he can have another 1/2 cup. The way he was gulping it down you think he was preparing to live in a desert. When he is outside in the fenced in backyard, he is off leash and run until he poops out.
> 
> Tick tock...........it has been a half hour, guess what I am going to do?


That is funny. I am doing the same thing with my 15 1/2 year old. He needs to go out ever 30 minutes. I don't know if he really needs out or forgets he has just came in. He is losing his kidney functions . So sad to get old.


----------



## Lukelucy

lovethelake said:


> Well not house broken really, I am just really trained well to take him out ever hour. I should be getting the treats :-D I have started keeping him on a leash all day in the house. He sneaks off to tinkle on a rug where he knows I can't see him. Good grief, he does it if I am in the same room and look away for a half of a second. That is how I know he could be, he just doesn't want to be bothered. So if he wakes up from a nap, he goes out. If he eats, he goes out. If he breathes for 30 minutes straight, he goes out...................See I told you I was well trained. I have also limited his water to a 1/2 a cup at a time. Then after an hour or so he can have another 1/2 cup. The way he was gulping it down you think he was preparing to live in a desert. When he is outside in the fenced in backyard, he is off leash and run until he poops out.
> 
> Tick tock...........it has been a half hour, guess what I am going to do?


LTL, make sure he has all the water he wants. Can you keep him in an enclosed area and watch him?


----------



## theyarnlady

lovethelake said:


> Well not house broken really, I am just really trained well to take him out ever hour. I should be getting the treats :-D I have started keeping him on a leash all day in the house. He sneaks off to tinkle on a rug where he knows I can't see him. Good grief, he does it if I am in the same room and look away for a half of a second. That is how I know he could be, he just doesn't want to be bothered. So if he wakes up from a nap, he goes out. If he eats, he goes out. If he breathes for 30 minutes straight, he goes out...................See I told you I was well trained. I have also limited his water to a 1/2 a cup at a time. Then after an hour or so he can have another 1/2 cup. The way he was gulping it down you think he was preparing to live in a desert. When he is outside in the fenced in backyard, he is off leash and run until he poops out.
> 
> Tick tock...........it has been a half hour, guess what I am going to do?


Oh my oh my you have me rocking in my chair and it is not even a rocker.


----------



## Designer1234

WKP - please copy or send me the page where I called you any kind of a coward. I see you say I did.
I have gone through my posts twice - I have no memory of ever calling you a misplaced or any other kind of coward as I don't think that and never have.

Please post where you read it . If I said it I will acknowledge it. Until I find the post I don't think I ever ever called you that. Hopefuly the truth will out and this mess can die down.

I also never named you, nor did I accuse you. You posted the pm information that you wrote in a pm.

Please send me the page and hopefully the date that I stated the above. . That way the truth will be shown at least once. If anyone wants to read my answer to yarnie on the other thread you are welcome to do so. It is my truth.

I will watch this for an answer - I hope you will show me where I said it and the words. I would like to see them myself. as I said if I ever used those words I will apologize.

I just read what you said -* you said I called you a 'two faced coward" in the post copied here just an hour or so ago*. I do not believe I have ever called you that so please show me where. If you are not willing to do that then we know what is happening once again here. I have no recollection of it and doubt I said it and if you can show me the place I said it I will apologize.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Has anyone had the Lapraroscopic gallbladder surgery? My son has to have it next week.


----------



## theyarnlady

So last week I went into the store had both hearing aide's in . Guess what left one quit battery died.

But still had right one. Guess what it died too. Do you know what it is like to have ear plugs in ears so you can not hear.

Well guess what even with hearing aides you can not hear. I never said so many what's can you speak up, what did you say. 

How is that going to help my hearing if I can't hear with them and can not hear with out them.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Has anyone had the Lapraroscopic gallbladder surgery? My son has to have it next week.


No, but he will be fine. Sore, but fine.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Has anyone had the Lapraroscopic gallbladder surgery? My son has to have it next week.


Will pray for a quick recovery.


----------



## Knit crazy

So, is anybody watching the State of the Union speech tonight for laughs? I wish they would all stand up and do a deBlasio on him. They won't, but he deserves it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> So last week I went into the store had both hearing aide's in . Guess what left one quit battery died.
> 
> But still had right one. Guess what it died too. Do you know what it is like to have ear plugs in ears so you can not hear.
> 
> Well guess what even with hearing aides you can not hear. I never said so many what's can you speak up, what did you say.
> 
> How is that going to help my hearing if I can't hear with them and can not hear with out them.


I forgot to ask you what happened. That battery didn't last long. Can you recharge them yourself?


----------



## Lukelucy

Knit crazy said:


> So, is anybody watching the Stste of the Union speech tonight for laughs? I wish they would all stand up and do a deBlasio on him. They won't, but he deserves it.


I cannot stand his voice or his lies. I am afraid I will be sick if I watch.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> Will pray for a quick recovery.


Thanks. My other son had it about 6 years ago but won't really talk about it. 
Is the Bed and Breakfast closed?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Knit crazy said:


> So, is anybody watching the Stste of the Union speech tonight for laughs? I wish they would all stand up and do a deBlasio on him. They won't, but he deserves it.


NOPE! If I could I would turn my back on him! Dh will watch him. Maybe I will go take a bubble bath.


----------



## Knit crazy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Has anyone had the Lapraroscopic gallbladder surgery? My son has to have it next week.


He will be fine CB. The surgery is so different today. Minimal bleeding, minimal incisions, and quick recovery. I had a friend who had it done. She bounced back quickly.


----------



## WendyBee

Knit crazy said:


> So, is anybody watching the Stste of the Union speech tonight for laughs? I wish they would all stand up and do a deBlasio on him. They won't, but he deserves it.


Nope, not me
I`ll be watching a rather good documentary about Thomas Edison on PBS online. Plus my Brit soaps too.
http://video.pbs.org/video/2365406626/


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> Has anyone had the Lapraroscopic gallbladder surgery? My son has to have it next week.


I did and it is very easy on the body. They go through your button hole. Know what Doctor said the worst smelly part of the body is the button hole I am not kidding you that is what he said. Said no one thinks of cleaning it. Gee I felt so guilty after that I use a q tip every time I take abath, well not really every time. But will to night.

Doctor told me after surgrey I had a stone as big as a golf ball . So I told him well feel free to use it in your next golf game.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> I did and it is very easy on the body. They go through your button hole. Know what Doctor said the worst smelly part of the body is the button hole I am not kidding you that is what he said. Said no one thinks of cleaning it. Gee I felt so guilty after that I use a q tip every time I take abath, well not really every time. But will to night.
> 
> Doctor told me after surgrey I had a stone as big as a golf ball . So I told him well feel free to use it in your next golf game.


Do you mean belly button? I will tell him about the belly button thing. Was it the Laparoscopic surgery?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Knit crazy said:


> He will be fine CB. The surgery is so different today. Minimal bleeding, minimal incisions, and quick recovery. I had a friend who had it done. She bounced back quickly.


I am glad to hear that. Dh is thinking he will be laid up in the hospital but it is an out patient thing.


----------



## Knit crazy

WendyBee said:


> Here is the owl cowl, and also the scarf I`m knitting for me still in progress.
> The cowl looks blue in this pic, but it seems I have a lousy camera and doesn`t show the gorgeous purple like I had hoped.


Beautiful work Wendy! I love them both.


----------



## theyarnlady

WendyBee said:


> Nope, not me
> I`ll be watching a rather good documentary about Thomas Edison on PBS online. Plus my Brit soaps too.
> http://video.pbs.org/video/2365406626/


me three on that. I do not want to watch what is going to be done to this country again. 
Plus I just can't listen to him when crazy Joe is behind him either laughing pointing or sleeping.

I really think it is the only time our goverment gets chap hands with all the hand clapping slapping ect. PLus their fingers are a lot slimmer with all that exercise.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am glad to hear that. Dh is thinking he will be laid up in the hospital but it is an out patient thing.


I wasn't and really had no pain. But every person is different when it comes to pain. But he will be alright.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> I wasn't and really had no pain. But every person is different when it comes to pain. But he will be alright.


You know how men are. But he is not as bad as his brother or Daddy. I know y'all understand. Jeanne Robertson may have a video on it. :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> Do you mean belly button? I will tell him about the belly button thing. Was it the Laparoscopic surgery?


yes thats it the button hole ya know where your belly has a hole. Slimmest part of my body .


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> yes thats it the button hole ya know where your belly has a hole. Slimmest part of my body .


At first I thought you were talking about that was how you charged your hearing aid battery. 
:shock: :lol: That is what I thought you meant about the button hole at first. I need to turn my lights on. :roll: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> At first I thought you were talking about that was how you charged your hearing aid battery.
> :shock: :lol: That is what I thought you meant about the button hole at first. I need to turn my lights on. :roll: :lol:


Oh no it's to early to start falling off of chair. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Oh no it's to early to start falling off of chair. :lol: :lol:


Yes it is too early to get silly.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Now this would put me over.http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-313798-1.html


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Best message re the State of the Union I've EVER heard! :-D :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady

knitpresentgifts said:


> Best message re the State of the Union I've EVER heard! :-D :thumbup:


Oh yes that is right. Plus the pleasure of seeing slap happy Joe. What a night with all the jolly's going on in the back ground. Actual you can tell what I got out of the last speech. Good old Joe.


----------



## Lukelucy

knitpresentgifts said:


> Best message re the State of the Union I've EVER heard! :-D :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee

knitpresentgifts said:


> Best message re the State of the Union I've EVER heard! :-D :thumbup:


LOL love it.
If only. We got 730 days left of this.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> I did and it is very easy on the body. They go through your button hole. Know what Doctor said the worst smelly part of the body is the button hole I am not kidding you that is what he said. Said no one thinks of cleaning it. Gee I felt so guilty after that I use a q tip every time I take abath, well not really every time. But will to night.
> 
> Doctor told me after surgrey I had a stone as big as a golf ball . So I told him well feel free to use it in your next golf game.


That thing came thru your belly button? That had to have been painful before the surgery. It's is funny how the drs use fruit or balls to describe our Boo boos. My dil cyst was as big as a grapefruit. Why not 4"instead of using fruit? Now every time I go fruit shopping I think of Dil 's grapefruit size cyst.
:shock: :roll: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

knitpresentgifts said:


> Best message re the State of the Union I've EVER heard! :-D :thumbup:


What a wonderful thing to look forward to.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> That thing came thru your belly button? That had to have been painful before the surgery. It's is funny how the drs use fruit or balls to describe our Boo boos. My dil cyst was as big as a grapefruit. Why not 4"instead of using fruit? Now every time I go fruit shopping I think of Dil 's grapefruit size cyst.
> :shock: :roll: :lol:


Just think of what I think when I see a golf ball and I do not even golf. I should have just yelled at the Dr. , Four or what ever they yell when they hit those things .


----------



## theyarnlady

http://www.timeanddate.com/countdown/generic?p0=263&iso=20170120T00&msg=Time%20left%20until%20Obama%20leaves%20office

This will help WEBee


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Just think of what I think when I see a golf ball and I do not even golf. I should have just yelled at the Dr. , Four or what ever they yell when they hit those things .


But weren't you knocked out? Lol


----------



## Georgiegirl

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thank you I will tell my DH he would love the movie. :thumbup:


My DH & I just saw American Sniper. Good movie - lots of detail involved regarding what our military endures both stateside & while deployed - home & abroad. Surely makes you appreciate all aspects of what our military men & women live,through on a daily basis. See it - you'll not regret it.


----------



## WendyBee

theyarnlady said:


> http://www.timeanddate.com/countdown/generic?p0=263&iso=20170120T00&msg=Time%20left%20until%20Obama%20leaves%20office
> 
> This will help WEBee


Thanks so much Yarny :mrgreen:


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> But weren't you knocked out? Lol


I hope not if the Doctor hit me I would think I would know I was knock out. They gave me a what ya ma call it to put me under control. But they did not put me to sleep either. 
They just said you will get and thats all I remember. Till I came to. Then they gave me a happy pill. Then after a couple of hours they sent me home. I slept for the rest of the day and night and into a bit of next day. That is when I took another happy pill. Must say after the last happy pill I didn't feel any pain but then I didn't feel any pain before the first happy pill.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

http://www.facebook.com/ConservativeNewsToday/photos/a.183567061687283.37146.169204449790211/865663996810916/?type=1&theater


----------



## Jokim

WendyBee said:


> There are so many smells of childhood I love..... wood shavings from my Grandfathers wood shed, the smell after a rain shower, the smell of newly mown grass, the smell of a coal fire at my Grandparents house.
> The list goes on and on


Yes, the smell of a coal fire is like no other, isn't it, WendyBee? The cold winter mornings just as the fire is starting up and the smell. One never forgets.


----------



## Jokim

theyarnlady said:


> Now now you don't have to worry about us. we always keep our toes from co.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :wink: :lol:


----------



## Jokim

lovethelake said:


> My guess it is maybe a British gauge of needle.


I need to look through my stash of knitting needles. I have so many that I've been gifted with and handed down to from my MIL which she in turn received from others. Some sets are very old. Maybe there is a size 12 among them. I'll look and let you know tomorrow, since it's stashed away in a box,... in a room far away....  :-D


----------



## Jokim

lovethelake said:


> Well not house broken really, I am just really trained well to take him out ever hour. I should be getting the treats :-D I have started keeping him on a leash all day in the house. He sneaks off to tinkle on a rug where he knows I can't see him. Good grief, he does it if I am in the same room and look away for a half of a second. That is how I know he could be, he just doesn't want to be bothered. So if he wakes up from a nap, he goes out. If he eats, he goes out. If he breathes for 30 minutes straight, he goes out...................See I told you I was well trained. I have also limited his water to a 1/2 a cup at a time. Then after an hour or so he can have another 1/2 cup. The way he was gulping it down you think he was preparing to live in a desert. When he is outside in the fenced in backyard, he is off leash and run until he poops out.
> 
> Tick tock...........it has been a half hour, guess what I am going to do?


Yes, LTL, you are well trained and deserve many treats!  :XD:


----------



## Jokim

Country Bumpkins said:


> Has anyone had the Lapraroscopic gallbladder surgery? My son has to have it next week.


No, not gallbladder. Prayers going out his way that the surgery is successful and recovery is speedy.♥♥♥


----------



## Jokim

Knit crazy said:


> So, is anybody watching the State of the Union speech tonight for laughs? I wish they would all stand up and do a deBlasio on him. They won't, but he deserves it.


Have better things to do with my time than listen to him. I usually turn him off or mute the tv when he's on.


----------



## Jokim

theyarnlady said:


> So last week I went into the store had both hearing aide's in . Guess what left one quit battery died.
> 
> But still had right one. Guess what it died too. Do you know what it is like to have ear plugs in ears so you can not hear.
> 
> Well guess what even with hearing aides you can not hear. I never said so many what's can you speak up, what did you say.
> 
> How is that going to help my hearing if I can't hear with them and can not hear with out them.


Hope you get the batteries replaced soon. Hearing is a sense you don't want to be without.♥
On the other hand, in my house, a good night's sleep can't be had without ear plugs!  :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim

Lukelucy said:


> I cannot stand his voice or his lies. I am afraid I will be sick if I watch.


Ditto! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim

theyarnlady said:


> I did and it is very easy on the body. They go through your button hole. Know what Doctor said the worst smelly part of the body is the button hole I am not kidding you that is what he said. Said no one thinks of cleaning it. Gee I felt so guilty after that I use a q tip every time I take abath, well not really every time. But will to night.
> 
> Doctor told me after surgrey I had a stone as big as a golf ball . So I told him well feel free to use it in your next golf game.


Dr. was right. The belly button is the smelliest and probably the most neglected area of one's body. I try to wash it out every time I shower. I've heard of people using their stones in jewelry (ugh!) i.e., necklaces, etc.


----------



## Jokim

Country Bumpkins said:


> Now this would put me over.http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-313798-1.html


That is a beautiful sock, but quite challenging. The knitter certainly was persistent!


----------



## Jokim

knitpresentgifts said:


> Best message re the State of the Union I've EVER heard! :-D :thumbup:


Be still my foolish heart! :XD:  :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Georgiegirl

Jokim said:


> Yes, the smell of a coal fire is like no other, isn't it, WendyBee? The cold winter mornings just as the fire is starting up and the smell. One never forgets.


For me, there's nothing like the smell of a baby - so sweet - I vividly remember I always had to work, even when she was a newborn. When I went to work each day I NEVER wore cologne 'cause it would mask the wonderful, sweet smell of my baby. I'd hug her big time before I left for work in the morning & could smell her wonderful aroma all day lingering on my clothes. Wish I could relive that even today after all those years. I'm tearing up now just thinking about those days.


----------



## Jokim

theyarnlady said:


> Just think of what I think when I see a golf ball and I do not even golf. I should have just yelled at the Dr. , Four or what ever they yell when they hit those things .


Next time I tee off in golf, I'll pretend I'm hitting your gall stone, Yarnie! :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## Georgiegirl

Jokim said:


> Have better things to do with my time than listen to him. I usually turn him off or mute the tv when he's on.


When O comes on the screen DH quickly walks out of the room. Me? I stay & endure him 'cause I'm just the opposite - I want to hear & see what he's up to. Know your enemy!


----------



## Georgiegirl

Jokim said:


> Hope you get the batteries replaced soon. Hearing is a sense you don't want to be without.♥
> On the other hand, in my house, a good night's sleep can't be had without ear plugs!  :XD: :thumbup:


'Cause of snoring?


----------



## Jokim

Georgiegirl said:


> For me, there's nothing like the smell of a baby - so sweet - I vividly remember I always had to work, even when she was a newborn. When I went to work each day I NEVER wore cologne 'cause it would mask the wonderful, sweet smell of my baby. I'd hug her big time before I left for work in the morning & could smell her wonderful aroma all day lingering on my clothes. Wish I could relive that even today after all those years. I'm tearing up now just thinking about those days.


A mother bonds with her baby through the fragrance/smell of the baby and the baby recognizes its mother/father by their smell. JMHO♥ I can still remember both of my children's smell. It's part of parent/child bonding.♥


----------



## Jokim

Georgiegirl said:


> When O comes on the screen DH quickly walks out of the room. Me? I stay & endure him 'cause I'm just the opposite - I want to hear & see what he's up to. Know your enemy!


Watch his actions to know what he's up to.


----------



## Jokim

Georgiegirl said:


> 'Cause of snoring?


Yep, to wake the dead! :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## Knit crazy

Georgiegirl said:


> When O comes on the screen DH quickly walks out of the room. Me? I stay & endure him 'cause I'm just the opposite - I want to hear & see what he's up to. Know your enemy!


I am like you GG. My DH explodes in anger when he sees Obama on TV, so it's better for both of us that he walks out. I was amazed at Obama's delusional message. I think he's lost his mind. History was denied, actions were changed, and the message was a redo of 2009. He thinks he just won an election. He is so messed up that it is scary.


----------



## Georgiegirl

Knit crazy said:


> I am like you GG. My DH explodes in anger when he sees Obama on TV, so it's better for both of us that he walks out. I was amazed at Obama's delusional message. I think he's lost his mind. History was denied, actions were changed, and the message was a redo of 2009. He thinks he just won an election. He is so messed up that it is scary.


My across the street neighbor is like your DH. His wife says he explodes - yells - curses - says it's so bad she can't stand staying in the room with her DH. She goes upstairs & watches O on TV by herself. She doesn't like O one bit either though. Told me it's a wonder I can't hear her DH yelling & cursing across the street at my house.


----------



## bonbf3

theyarnlady said:


> http://www.timeanddate.com/countdown/generic?p0=263&iso=20170120T00&msg=Time%20left%20until%20Obama%20leaves%20office
> 
> This will help WEBee


This is great. I'm putting it on my desktop. Thanks, Yarnie!


----------



## bonbf3

theyarnlady said:


> I hope not if the Doctor hit me I would think I would know I was knock out. They gave me a what ya ma call it to put me under control. But they did not put me to sleep either.
> They just said you will get and thats all I remember. Till I came to. Then they gave me a happy pill. Then after a couple of hours they sent me home. I slept for the rest of the day and night and into a bit of next day. That is when I took another happy pill. Must say after the last happy pill I didn't feel any pain but then I didn't feel any pain before the first happy pill.


Painless surgery - the best kind. I hope my dentist knows how to do that when he fills my tooth tomorrow. I think he'll want to give me a crown.


----------



## Lukelucy

bonbf3 said:


> Painless surgery - the best kind. I hope my dentist knows how to do that when he fills my tooth tomorrow. I think he'll want to give me a crown.


Bon,

I had my root canal redo (as I wrote on DP before). Then on the other side of my mouth, another crown broke. Still had to finish my redo. Two separate problems on opposite sides of my mouth. All is fine. You will be fine too. It is just something that we all do not want to do. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Gerslay

Country Bumpkins said:


> Has anyone had the Lapraroscopic gallbladder surgery? My son has to have it next week.


CB...my DH was involved in the early design and manufacture of laparoscopic medical instruments in the 1980's. It was a very safe surgery then, but it's been perfected in the 30+ years since then and now its even better as it is being done robotically.

http://www.newportlaparoscopy.net/cholecystectomy/

"More recently, removal of gallbladder can be performed through a single incision using robotic system. The da Vinci System is a robotic surgical platform designed to enable complex procedures of all types to be performed. The Da Vinci robotic system has designed a special single incision port that enter the abdominal cavity through a small intra-umbilical incision and allows the special curved robotic devices to enter the abdomen for removal of the gallbladder. There have been some potential benefits experienced by surgeons using the da Vinci Surgical System over traditional laparoscopic approaches. These benefits are much less pain, virtually scarless, even faster recovery and high patient satisfaction."


----------



## Country Bumpkins

bonbf3 said:


> Painless surgery - the best kind. I hope my dentist knows how to do that when he fills my tooth tomorrow. I think he'll want to give me a crown.


If he is a good dentist you won't feel anything but a shot.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Gerslay said:


> CB...my DH was involved in the early design and manufacture of laparoscopic medical instruments in the 1980's. It was a very safe surgery then, but it's been perfected in the 30+ years since then and now its even better as it is being done robotically.
> 
> http://www.newportlaparoscopy.net/cholecystectomy/
> 
> "More recently, removal of gallbladder can be performed through a single incision using robotic system. The da Vinci System is a robotic surgical platform designed to enable complex procedures of all types to be performed. The Da Vinci robotic system has designed a special single incision port that enter the abdominal cavity through a small intra-umbilical incision and allows the special curved robotic devices to enter the abdomen for removal of the gallbladder. There have been some potential benefits experienced by surgeons using the da Vinci Surgical System over traditional laparoscopic approaches. These benefits are much less pain, virtually scarless, even faster recovery and high patient satisfaction."


That is an amazing surgery. My DD had her hysterectomy by the DaVinci surgical system. Also my GD that is in nursing school told me in Dec about him getting to work with one. Not work on someone but see how it works. I will have to them my family I know someone whose DH was a big part in it. Congrats to your DH. :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Hi Bon! Don't worry about your dental work. I had a new crown placed yesterday, no needles, no numbing agent, no pain.

You'll be fine, wear your crown proudly and your tiara too!


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Well, one good thing that came from the State of the Union address - I knitted my cowl to 48 inches!

_ The _ most boring speech ever! I'm hoping nothing the Pres mentioned will be put in place by the Republican controlled Congress. I love how the Pres kept mentioning how he was pro-business and how much business has improved the economy. Then in his next breath spoke about making it so much more difficult for businesses by raising corp taxes, business taxes and removing those 'loopholes' used. What a farce. How does 0 expect to get businesses to want to do business in the USA by increasing taxes and regulations on them and increasing estate and unearned income taxes for the more wealthy - you know the majority of the job creators! Naturally, 0 lied about the economy, the reasons why energy prices are lower and the unemployment rate. The best message of the night was the one on my TV screen - his eventual departure from the White House.

I ended up in Joann's yesterday and found a nubby yarn, size 5, in a color way to match what I bought at Michael's Tuesday.

I'm thinking this is more appropriate for a second plaid cowl rather than the smooth blue.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

knitpresentgifts said:


> Well, one good thing that came from the State of the Union address - I knitted my cowl to 48 inches!
> 
> _ The [/b] most boring speech ever!
> 
> I ended up in Joann's yesterday and found a nubby yarn, size 5, in a color way to match what I bought at Michael's Tuesday.
> 
> I'm thinking this is more appropriate for a second plain cowl rather than the smooth blue._


_

I didn't listen but all of my FB friends were furious. 
Love all the yarn. The colors look great together.
I haven't didn't knit a stitch yesterday. Want to today._


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Country Bumpkins said:


> I didn't listen but all of my FB friends were furious.
> Love all the yarn. The colors look great together.
> I haven't didn't knit a stitch yesterday. Want to today.


Hi CB. I liked the color of the smooth blue but was concerned with the texture not blending into the pattern. I think I prefer the colors and new yarn texture better.

I actually listened twice to the speech. It was a setup campaign speech for HillBillary and full of ridilculous ideas and twisted truths. I can only hope the Repubs won't fall for any of it.

0 also admitted he was the party of "NO!" and admitted he'd not work with the Congress and said he'd veto every bill on specific issues presented to him without even discussion or thought. Quite telling with his arrogance on full display.

You should have seen Justice Ginsburg - she couldn't keep her head up and stay awake! :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts

WCK - I wanted to try a size 12 needle to meet the gauge on the plaid cowl I'm working on. Except, I don't have size 12 needles in the set I was using. I went to a 13 which is slightly over gauge in the finished fabric, but I don't mind - it doesn't matter the width of the cowl.

So interesting that there was no 12 needles in my set or in the stores.


----------



## WendyBee

WOw I still can`t believe it. I got my Christmas gift from hubby this morning that I should have had Christmas Eve..... a brand new dishwasher!!!
Hubby bought it from Lowes the day after Thanksgiving. Unfortunately the one on sale was sold out so they ordered more. But this particular one was on back order.
So because Lowes said it could be a few weeks before he got it, hubby was worried I wouldn`t get it for Christmas so that`s why he dipped into his emergency truck fund to buy me my Fire HD tablet.
Yesterday Lowes called hubby and said the dishwasher was in, so hubby went to pick it up this morning. Wow I still can`t believe it. It`s gorgeous!! When hubby was wiring it in, he got an electric shock. And then it wouldn`t go on, so I said maybe he tripped the breaker when he got that shock...sure enough he did.
I`m on my second load of dishes, and this evening I will be washing all my kitchen containers and its contents on my countertops and shelves.
Yayyy now dishpan hands will be a thing of the past. I had a dishwasher but it would`ve cost more to repair than to buy one so I`ve been without one for 3 years.


----------



## admin

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-317962-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

